# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  NWO has SA in its sights. (part 1)

## Trickzta

NWO has SA in its sights. (part 1)
Many people are aware of Agenda 21, a UN document signed by most nations. SA was under the Apartment Regime and which banned from participating, but the ANC and the PAC each had one observer present. Under the guise of sustainable development, people need to be herded into small apartments in the cities, food and water supplies need to be under the Elites control. No peasant, 95% of us, will own land or a motor vehicle or a gun. No one except the mega corporations will be allowed to grow food. We will be forced to work as slaves or be used for experiments in military, medical and other tests the scope of which is terrifying.
Monsta aka Monsanto is in the business of bringing Agenda 21 (A21) to fruition. Nestle is quietly buying water resources all over the world, as well as in SA. Farmers are being forced off their land by greedy Corporations and greedy people. More on this later.
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Agriculture throughout the world is increasingly less labour intensive. The US farm population today is only 1,5% of the total. Yet American farmers feed 320 million people and they export massive quantities of food around the world. Thus this hunger for land and everyone must have a piece of land punted by the ANC is clearly a sop to their electorate but a danger to food security. South Africa will simply relapse into one huge squatter camp if commercial farms are broken up and redistributed.                                                                                                               
 Indeed the agricultural warning drum has been beating but who is listening? The free press should ask itself whether honest information or politically correct propaganda is its mission, and whether it should be held responsible for a collapse of food security in South Africa. http://southafricanewstoday.com/Medi...d-History.html   . Comments between inverted commas are reprinted from the link below the comments.
A21 is not a conspiracy theory but a real threat to the people of this planet. The more people that are aware of this Agenda, the better our chances of defeating it are. The original document is (was?) available at the official UN website.
Another link to a site I stumbled across a day ago. http://southafricanewstoday.com/ANC-...Agenda-21.html

----------


## tec0

You are wasting your time on this lot...

----------

Trickzta (05-Dec-13)

----------


## Blurock

> NWO has SA in its sights. (part 1)
>  SA was under the Apartment Regime and which banned from participating, but the ANC and the PAC each had one observer present. Under the guise of sustainable development, people need to be herded into small apartments in the cities, food and water supplies need to be under the Elite’s control.


So does the Apartment regime rent out flats?  :Confused:

----------

Dana (30-Oct-16), Trickzta (05-Dec-13)

----------


## tec0

I can waste my time in explaining our final years but taking into consideration how feeble my attempt would be I rather not waste my time on such things. Imagine for a moment that you live in a world where you are unable to own or develop land. Where you are unable to keep a job for longer than six months. Well let’s be honest it is already the world we are living in. So what is left to imagine? People are so brash towards this subject that they don’t even realise that some of the warnings already came to pass. 

And still they will just go on and on about how stupid we are how lame all these conspiracy stores are... And yet they don’t see the world around them changing. I decided to leave them be... Eventually the truth will shock them but by then it will be to late but this too was preordained so it must come to pass.

----------

Trickzta (05-Dec-13)

----------


## Trickzta

> So does the Apartment regime rent out flats?


Well yes Blurock, thanks for asking, they built many apartments or flats, the Cape Flats being a good example. Truthfully, I’m not sure if they rented these apartments or not. 

The Elitist groups are planning many more such projects, and they’re even busy building ‘concentration camps’ for those that don’t agree to hand over ‘everything’ and relocate to these smashing new apartments.

But don’t believe me, just wait and see what’s in store for us unless we wake up. 

All truth passes through three phases,
First it is ridiculed,
Second it is violently opposed,
Third it is accepted as being self evident.
Quote; Arthur Schopenhauer.
Quote ‘borrowed from the site accessed in the link below
http://www.thetruthaboutsouthafrica....ed-during.html

----------


## Trickzta

Thanks Tec0, I’m afraid you’re 100 cement right. It’s a great pity that the programming of peoples’ minds is as effective as it is. Propaganda is programming people to accept some really crazy stuff as ‘the best option’, when in fact it’s all smoke and mirrors designed to enslave the masses. 

Sounds crazy right? Wish I was mistaken but I don’t think I am. Even though I’m being called weirdo and worse, even though some may laugh at me, I feel compelled to share this information with as many people as possible.

Chances of getting through to anyone are very slim, but if one person is awakened enough to do some research, then it would be worth my while to post articles about this topic. I realize that to most it’s ridiculous and taboo, but we can only hope…….

Thanks for posting.

----------


## tec0

> Thanks Tec0, I’m afraid you’re 100 cement right. It’s a great pity that the programming of peoples’ minds is as effective as it is. Propaganda is programming people to accept some really crazy stuff as ‘the best option’, when in fact it’s all smoke and mirrors designed to enslave the masses. 
> 
> Sounds crazy right? Wish I was mistaken but I don’t think I am. Even though I’m being called weirdo and worse, even though some may laugh at me, I feel compelled to share this information with as many people as possible.
> 
> Chances of getting through to anyone are very slim, but if one person is awakened enough to do some research, then it would be worth my while to post articles about this topic. I realize that to most it’s ridiculous and taboo, but we can only hope…….
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Well I have a feeling that South Africans will wake-up when our power stations are forced to shut-down like they did with no less than 5 power stations in the UK. Now 3 of our stations will be there intend... Imagine us “South Africa a third world country “ losing over 30% and more of our power. Why do we have to conform to first world standards when first world standards “when they were still developing" had no limitations?

But they don't care because all of this is just BS to them. They don't see factories closing down jobs being lost. It is just all a big joke...

----------

Trickzta (06-Dec-13)

----------


## flumpty

I have to say triczta and tec0 are pretty much bang in line with my view. The new world order is exactly what we have been living over the last 100 years or more. The private take over of the world, for private gain... 

And seen from that angle, suddenly all the big mistakes, the constant terrible decisions of government and all the wars make sense. You know it is often said the American civil war was fought to end slavery. That's utter **&(*&*&, of course but history belongs to the victors. Think 19th century Americans cared so much about the blacks that they'd allow half a million of their white lads to die for them? Think again. The real reasons can be easily researched online by anybody who cares to.

I'm afraid the end of the apartheid system was similarly for less than noble reasons. The 'communists' are now in charge, and batting firmly for the NWO, redistributing the mineral wealth and the agricultural wealth etc. etc. Messing up commercial farming serves three purposes for the agenda: 1) it creates a food crisis, to help depopulate, 2) it breaks the self-sufficiency of the country and of the people (Monsanto loves that) 3) it allows collectivisation of the land for the state to (mis)administer. 

A well-run racist state where few benefitted, has been destroyed to produce a poorly run lackey state where very very few benefit. Sorry to say it, but here too they didn't do it cause they cared about the blacks. Our overlords do not care about anybody *except their avaricious, rapacious, merciless selves.* They use 'equality' to rob us, whilst they themselves are utterly elitist.

I am white and now approaching middle age and own no house or property. I must say the chances of that changing are non-existent unless I one day inherit. But I'm sure the state will find a cure for that too in time.

As someone pointed out, it may really be all too late to change anything now. We are mostly ignorant and distracted, which itself has been a well thought out plan. Even if some of us do see the picture and where we are headed, it is futile unless we do something, as G Edward Griffin starkly has pointed out. I recommend researching this man's material to anyone who is interested. It is most enlightening. Peace out, God bless ZA. RIP Madiba. We'll miss you.

----------

Trickzta (06-Dec-13)

----------


## Trickzta

> Well I have a feeling that South Africans will wake-up when our power stations are forced to shut-down like they did with no less than 5 power stations in the UK. Now 3 of our stations will be there intend... Imagine us South Africa a third world country  losing over 30% and more of our power. Why do we have to conform to first world standards when first world standards when they were still developing" had no limitations?
> 
> But they don't care because all of this is just BS to them. They don't see factories closing down jobs being lost. It is just all a big joke...


Or when the water supply gets contaminated especially with the greedy fokkers facking fracking or the shelves in the shops are empty...........this could happen easily, a natural disaster or prolonged strikes could cause supplies to dry up. Eskom is another reason a disaster could develop but you covered that one real good. No power means no ATMs, no petrol pumps, no tills (once the generators run out of fuel), no nothing in the end.

The Suez Canal is easily put out of commission, by sinking a ship in one of the locks for example. The Cape of Storms then becomes an extremely important and strategic location, vital to control the Cape. Control of the Cape sea route is control of shipping supplies which is critical in times of war. How many of the  Elite own "Holiday Cottages" in CT? 10 bedroom Cottages in Bishops Court? Estates in the Winelands? 

The USA has bases in Africa,mostly in North Africa. They have Radar station/s in Botswana and possibly Malawi and other nearby States. The UK has laid claim to all/most Islands to the west of Africa and has runways and harbours on all/most of them. Obamas last visit to SA and two other Countries, one on the most western coast and the other almost on the most eastern coast (Kenya was ignored because they didn't bow to Obanana's request not to vote for Kenyatta (spelling?). 

Imperialism has not faltered in its quest to colonize the world. If WW3 is to be won by the USA and its allies then the Americans must act very soon, their technological and equipment superiority is losing ground fast. China is speeding up weapon production and now has Nuclear powered subs, armed with nuclear missiles as well as an Aircraftcarrier that the Yanks mock and laugh at (for now anyway). Granted these war machines are first generation but never underestimate an enemy fighting for a cause.

The Russians have 'stealth' submarines (not first generation) that the USA has no way of detecting/tracking once they are submerged. These are also nuclear. Both the Ruskies and the Chinese are capable of striking anywhere in America. Nobody really wins a nuclear war unless they have underground (undersea) bunkers with all the bells and whistles for an extended stay. A space station would work too.

I'm not sure how many Embassies are nuclear resistant (no building can survive a direct hit of course)  but Pretoria is home to the first one that I know about and no country near here has nuclear capabilities so figure that out if you can? 

Goodbye Madiba RIP. 

I have to haul ass and get to work now......to be continued.

----------


## Trickzta

Welcome Bangon, I'll be back ASAP to reply to your post.

----------


## tec0

I suppose it is hard to imagine that the world is being manipulated. After all there are freewill and political grounds and systems and laws. Each protecting the average human against organisations and secret groups cults and so on. 

Anything out of the norm remains suspect and if you make outrages claims then you are branded as a trouble maker, conspiracy nut or even just plain crazy. Indeed the truth as in its purest form does exist but it is hardly ever socially acceptable. 

On many occasions I would comment and state you dont know what you dont know this was interpreted in the worst possible way by online trolls and gangs believe it or not. But it remains true.  There are a great many people that claim intelligence but its nothing more than going after someone with a pitchfork. 

Conspiracy aside, these people are hell bend on attacking braiding a person. But on more than one occasion they tend to push it too far and their own intentions are visible. And in this you find a big part of the truth. The need to mock and to label someone. See by doing so they become a self monitoring system whereby a person can be discredit. This is very important to keep in mind as we move forward. 

A few hundred years ago people knew the world was flat, a few hundred years ago science was thought to be witchcraft and only a few years ago people said that atoms where the smallest particle. Now they claim that we are animated and bind to life by pure luck? I say believe whatever you want. 

I did some math and figured that South Africa may face its worst bend to date. It is clear now that our right to produce power is under fire from external regulation. Why we agreed to these regulations is beyond my understanding but because of it we may well lose over 30% of power due to pure green politics. Bear in mind that when these first world countries where growing they never had to deal with green politics.

So think for yourself how this will affect our ability to produce and survive. I say again first you need to accept that there is a truth then only will you find it and only then will you understand it. Its harsh words I know but it is a truth and people need to start dealing with truths. 

I say it again this stuff is important... Do research and find out the truth for yourself. The signs are everywhere, in music, media and even the news. But people will still go out and discredit everything. I cant say I blame them... It is a narrow and difficult road.

----------

Trickzta (07-Dec-13)

----------


## Trickzta

Sorry Guys, I’ve been terribly busy and unable to reply to your posts. I will reply ASAP.
Meanwhile here’s a little bit more to read if you please. (incomplete but no gaps I hope)

The JFK conspiracy/cover-up is alive and kicking half a century later. This conspiracy has spawned a number of industries, including T-Shirts, Guided Tours & Souvenirs.  Many Books & Novels have been published most of them with pictures of Marilyn Monroe posing. (I’m guessing about the tours, & the Monroe pics – corrections accepted)

By today’s standards however, this conspiracy is tame, and lame. We would be mistaken if we thought that we could tell the good guys from the baddies. In the good old days, our Mainstream History Presenters, Hollywood had John Wayne on the Good Guys Team against the Savages that stole & ate so many chickens from the honest settlers that feathers grew out, on top of their heads.

Strange things happen in the movies, even stranger is that some time after the movie is released, actual events, uncannily similar to events in the movie occur.  Hollywood productions are often, if not always, part of the White House Resident’s or the US President’s Propaganda Machine.

Hollywood was the perfect vehicle (at the time) to film & distribute pro-US/UK & anti-Nazi/Nippon propaganda movies. This included the News Reel, which was old news (history) by the time it reached our local bioscopes. 

Hollywood is owned by the masons. Obvious isn't it. John Wayne was a mason. How many of us played cowboys and Indians. No one wanted to be the Indian. Indians got killed we all knew that. This was Hollywood's way of glorifying the mass murder of a race of people. Same way in Germany. The kids played Nazi SS and Jews. Every kid wanted to be a Nazi, never the Jew or Christian. Gene Rodenberry creator of Star Trek series was a mason. Even the name Vulcan was the name of a false Roman god. http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com...emason_sig.htm


In those days it was easy to separate the sides, with the odd spy or scoundrel obvious to all in the movie and all in the movie house, except for the hero who is blissfully ignorant of the danger that lurks and plots against him. 

Today it’s a problem to sort the chaff from the wheat before trying to find who is blowing a whistle & whose whistle is it & who is harping on about violins & violence. The Bullies are usually Baddies, working for the Goodies that are ‘secretly’ Baddies working against the Commons while the Commons think that Honey BooBoo needs a new hairdo before she marries her pony.. Tongue-in-cheek or Foot-in-mouth? You decide. She marries the pony to a parrot. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21396696
By David Willey BBC News, Rome. 

Check, if you please, what this David (Will-he-Wont-he) has to say, my next post will have a look at another David & that’s when things start going pear shaped. 
The BBC post includes this vital knowledge; How a car can be stopped remotely using radio pulses - plus other technology news. (What did we do before we had the world wide spyweb? How many University and City libraries around the world would have such relevant technology to share?)

If the facts don't fit the theory, change the facts. Albert Einstein  (The FDA & Co Engineer Science using this formula)
http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/to...SfTS0AzxtLU.99

----------


## Trickzta

> I have to say triczta and tec0 are pretty much bang in line with my view. The new world order is exactly what we have been living over the last 100 years or more. The private take over of the world, for private gain... 
> 
> And seen from that angle, suddenly all the big mistakes, the constant terrible decisions of government and all the wars make sense. You know it is often said the American civil war was fought to end slavery. That's utter **&(*&*&, of course but history belongs to the victors. Think 19th century Americans cared so much about the blacks that they'd allow half a million of their white lads to die for them? Think again. The real reasons can be easily researched online by anybody who cares to.


Never Give Up Flumpty,
Is this what you feel you’re up against?

In the USA today the ‘underground’ or ‘Alternate’ News sites are becoming more trusted than the MSM (Main Stream Media) which is losing big chunks of their followers. One reason for this is that in the ‘electronic media’ access to the alternate news sites is quick and easy compared to access to printed media. This enables the ANM to be accessible to millions of readers without the logistics of delivering newspapers or pamphlets from door to door, or even from store to store.

MSM has been hijacked and used as a propaganda tool by TPTB (the powers that be). CNN has been exposed on different occasions ‘faking’ the location of their ‘on the spot’ reporters. The setting or backdrop puts the reporter in ‘ground zero’ the scene of the battle. The sounds of air raid sirens and of fierce fighting add to the ‘reality’ of the supposed location of the reporter.

A quick search of YouTube will reveal many such unethical practices.

Using this fraudulent tactic has backfired as it detracts from the trustworthiness of the broadcaster and the content of the program is also under suspicion and the trustworthiness of the content is also in doubt. (pheww I’m sure there’s an easier way to say that!)

The CIA, aka the world’s largest drug cartel, has the funds and the means to control much of what is reported or more to the point what is NOT reported. MSM is controlled to such a degree that the old fashioned investigative reporter is on the Endangered List in more ways than one. Suspicious deaths often follow whistleblowing journalists reporting the truth.
MSM is used and manipulated to convey the Official interpretation of current events to the public, and reporting the truth doesn’t feature as a factor in these Official reports. MSM has often changed its tune after initial reports got the ‘kill it’ command from the ‘mind police’ that decide what reality is and what line the story should take. 

Example of a term used to explain MSM releases; “manipulated flow of corporate media propaganda and entertainment fluff” 
Sounds farfetched I know, but facts are facts and this is happening at an ever increasing rate. Obanana and Frankenstein’s bride Finkelstein have declared total war on the ANM for daring to report the truth. They are proposing new laws which by definition would classify any small blogger, news site or individual that posts the truth or anything anti-mainstream as mentally challenged, in need of psychiatric treatment and psychotic medication. Repeat offenders would possibly be invited for a lengthy stay in an Institution until they recover. 

Sound like a conspiracy? Read this and absorb what you can; WE WILL CONTROL ALL MAJOR OUTLETS OF MEDIA and INFORMATION. (point number 17 in the article linked below) http://www.pakalertpress.com/2013/12...tion-blowback/ 

Fact: Over the past few weeks, four major scandals have broken over the Obama administration, and it is a very sad (and frightening) truth that our pathetic, American, lapdog mainstream media are not responsible for breaking even a single one. 
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journal...Obama-Scandals 

It’s been a tough year for the liberal cable news outlets.
Data released Tuesday show CNN shedding 48 percent of total viewers since last November and MSNBC dropping 45 percent.
The numbers were even worse in the all important demographic of people aged 25 to 54 as CNN’s ratings dropped 59 percent and MSNBC’s 52 percent.
http://www.hangthebankers.com/cnn-an...s-in-one-year/

----------


## Trickzta

> I suppose it is hard to imagine that the world is being manipulated. After all there are freewill and political grounds and systems and laws. Each protecting the average human against organisations and secret groups cults and so on.


Take heart Tec0, Expose the Rotten.

“Very few things happen at the right time and the rest do not happen at all. The conscientious historian will correct these defects.”
 Herodotus; the ancient Greek known as the father of history; his accounts of the wars between the Greeks and Persians are the first known examples of historical writing (485-425 BC)

History is the domain of the victor, is another quote or meme doing the rounds.

History is used as propaganda, quote by Trickzta & possibly others. Read on.

Obama does what he is told. He reads from a script. It doesn’t matter if he personally prefers communism or the brand of socialism so-called conservatives accuse him of subscribing to. Obama’s political opinions are irrelevant.

Obama’s globalist handlers like socialism – a kinder and gentler word for communism – because it is an effective tool for controlling the masses. Globalist kingpin David Rockefeller said as much when he praised Mao and Chinese communism, a political machine responsible for killing more humans than both Hitler and Stalin. 

 “Whatever the price of the Chinese Revolution, it has obviously succeeded, not only in producing a more efficient and dedicated administration but also in fostering high morale and community of purpose,” Rockefeller said on the pages of the New York Times in 1973. “The social experiment in China under Chairman Mao’s leadership is one of the most important and successful in human history.”

Rockefeller was also fond of the Soviets and their thugocracy established by Wall Street. “My congratulations on the occasion of the 60th anniversary of the October Revolution,” he told the Kremlin in 1977. 

Solzhenitsyn & others put the death toll in the Soviet Union between 1917 and 1987 at over 60 million. http://www.infowars.com/obama-and-ne...n-a-communist/

It probably will not be mentioned today or in the coming week that in the not too distant past the government Obama now represents (or reads a teleprompter for) supported racists in South Africa and Rhodesia.

Reagan, who liked to fashion himself a libertarian (or his speechwriters did, anyway), supported P.W. Botha’s South African government and its “total war” on a black majority. Nixon did likewise when Ian Smith’s Rhodesian government engaged in starving to death citizens who wanted to throw out the white minority government ruling with an iron fist.

AFRICOM is designed to pacify the region ahead of normal bankster operations conducted by the World Bank and the IMF. AFRICOM’s mission was underscored by Vice Admiral Robert T. Moeller at Fort McNair on February 18, 2008, when he declared the guiding principle of AFRICOM is to protect “the free flow of natural resources from Africa to the global market.” 

Nelson Mandela is another establishment generated distraction. His sanitized presence in the manipulated flow of corporate media propaganda and entertainment fluff is designed to bolster the latest tool of domination devised by the ruling elite – color and culturally based political correctness. All who disagree or take issue with the ruling elite and their plan for global domination are dismissed as scurrilous racists and haters.
http://www.infowars.com/mandela-love...ide-of-legacy/

----------


## tec0

@ Trickzta > Sadly I think things has gone far “South” on much of the forum so I will be brief. There are those that will look at the links and ponder what truths may be hidden others will discredit them and try to burn your every post. 

The proverbial witch-hunt if you will. I wish you the best of luck. I hope you will succeed where I have failed.  

 :Wave:

----------

Trickzta (09-Dec-13)

----------


## pmbguy

Main stream media in the US is used for the purposes of propaganda, it always has. Dont think its just the US, each country will use its media to its own benefit. State influence will differ in degree, but it is pervasive throughout the world. 

Here is what I posted in another thread some time ago: 


> It is not so difficult to peek through the diplomatic cloak. I look for the factual interactions between states, to provide me with information to ascertain Real foreign policy posture. By factual interactions I mean stuff like business deals, trade relations, who are in dept to whom and so on. 
> 
> Another way is to look at how geo political enemies use their propaganda. E.g.  CNN and RTT. The two channels are polar opposites. Each takes shots at the other while pushing their own agendas. Between the two bull shitters lies the half truth. You will see the mistakes of the West on RTT and their successes on CNN. You will see Russia's successes on RTT and their failures on CNN.
> 
> The ubiquitous diplomatic blanket is accepted as normal. People seem to be very comfortable consuming edited vetted bullshit info from main stream media without considering the reality. People then absorb this information and make important business decisions partly based on their world view that is, at the very least, inaccurate


So I agree fully with the notion that mainstream media is nothing more than propaganda. Such news channels are informative, but ultimately corrupt.  

However I disagree with the conclusion that main stream media propaganda is proof of a new world order, as proposed by conspiracy theorists. The propaganda is used by the US to keep the status quo, it is not used to create some new world order.

----------

Trickzta (09-Dec-13)

----------


## Trickzta

Subliminal messages play a role in mind control.

So how can something that we don't notice affect our behavior? Well, unheeded doesn't mean unseen. Let us first understand how our perception works. As you know, our mind consists of two interacting parts: conscious and subconscious. The subconscious part of mind operates below the level of conscious awareness, it controls reflexes, automatic functions and handles the processing and storing of incoming information. Subconsciousness is able to process 20,000 bits of information simultaneously, while consciousness can deal only with 7 ± 2 bits of information at the same time.

That is not being said that subliminal messages determine your reaction in an inexorable manner. The accepted opinion is that subliminal messages rather strengthen, accelerate and reinforce reactions in persons who are ALREADY PREDISPOSED to the subject of the message. But I guess one can't be sure.
http://subliminalmanipulation.blogspot.co.uk/ 

Jonathan Adampants gives a full in-depth analysis of the mind manipulation and NLP (neuro-linguistic programming) techniques utilised by Mainstream Media.
http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative...rticalresponse

How linguistic programming works:
http://www.pakalertpress.com/2013/12...few-shepherds/

Plain Old Propaganda.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Iyj6UPCChA

----------


## iLLuDeano

Ok so the NWO....

The thing here is that South Africa is one piece of the puzzle. The bigger picture is Africa. The leading world governments or "people" need a gateway. That is what South Africa and Kenya presents. End of the story. Remember we are looking to advance Africa and get it on track with the rest of the world. They need our resources and manpower... If our governments use this to their advantage the next big global power might just be an African country. I have much to say on this subject, but that's just some thoughts that came up.

----------

Trickzta (09-Dec-13)

----------


## iLLuDeano

Another thing. Tec0...you are right, trying to inform people about this matter is a rough road. People like their bubbles, and the awakend folk need to do their part. Don't ever mind the opinions of the ignorant, an opinion is just an opinion, every fkn chop has one  :Smile:

----------

Trickzta (09-Dec-13)

----------


## Trickzta

> Main stream media in the US is used for the purposes of propaganda, it always has. Don’t think it’s just the US, each country will use its media to its own benefit. State influence will differ in degree, but it is pervasive throughout the world. 
> 
> However I disagree with the conclusion that main stream media propaganda is proof of a new world order, as proposed by conspiracy theorists. The propaganda is used by the US to keep the status quo, it is not used to create some new world order.


Yup pmguy, I agree that propaganda is not proof of a NWO. Nice question, thanks for the reply.

Propaganda serves many purposes and can be used for diverse reasons. Propaganda could be used as a tool to prepare the masses for the NWO.

 UN Agenda 21 is nicely worded with catch phrases like ‘sustainable development’ but it’s just a clever way to say that land must be State-owned. The section below is taken from a pdf; Point 1 is where the trouble starts.

The Vancouver Action Plan
64 Recommendations for National Action
Approved at Habitat: United Nations Conference
on Human Settlements, Vancouver, Canada
31 May to 11 June 1976
Recommendations from the Vancouver Plan of Action, June 1976
D. Land
(Agenda item 10 (d))
Preamble
D.1 Land resource management
D.2 Control of land use changes
D.3 Recapturing plus value
D.4 Public ownership
D.5 Patterns of ownerships
D.6 Increase in usable land
D.7 Information needs
Preamble
1. Land, because of its unique nature and the crucial role it plays in human
settlements, cannot be treated as an ordinary asset, controlled by individuals
and subject to the pressures and inefficiencies of the market. Private land
ownership is also a principal instrument of accumulation and concentration of
wealth and therefore contributes to social injustice; if unchecked, it may
become a major obstacle in the planning and implementation of development
schemes. Social justice, urban renewal and development, the provision of
decent dwellings-and healthy conditions for the people can only be achieved if
land is used in the interests of society as a whole.

2. Instead, the pattern of land use should be determined by the long-term
interests of the community, especially since decisions on location of activities
and therefore of specific land uses have a long-lasting effect on the pattern and
structure of human settlements. Land is also a primary element of the natural
and man-made environment and a crucial link in an often delicate balance.
Public control of land use is therefore indispensable to its protection as an
asset and the achievement of the long-term objectives of human settlement
policies and strategies.

3. To exercise such control effectively, public authorities require detailed
knowledge of the current patterns of use and tenure of land; appropriate
legislation defining the boundaries of individual rights and public interest; and
suitable instruments for assessing the value of land and transferring to the
community, inter alia through taxation, the unearned increment resulting from
changes in use, or public investment or decisions, or due to the general growth
of the community.

4. Above all, Governments must have the political will to evolve and implement
innovative and adequate urban and rural land policies, as a corner-stone of
their efforts to improve the quality of life in human settlements.
Return to [Top] [Action Plan] [Information Habitat]


We will rise one morning to find that things have changed and we’ll be powerless and possession-less and penniless. 


When propaganda is used to promote the slaughter or murder of people I see it as a threat.
 "Dr. Henry Kissinger proposed in his memorandum to the NSC that "depopulation should be the highest priority of U.S. foreign policy towards the Third World." He quoted reasons of national security, and because `(t)he U.S. economy will require large and increasing amounts of minerals from abroad, especially from less-developed countries ... Wherever a lessening of population can increase the prospects for such stability, population policy becomes relevant to resources, supplies and to the economic interests of U.S. 

Depopulation policy became the top priority under the NSC agenda, Club of Rome and U.S. policymakers like Gen. Alexander Haig, Cyrus Vance, Ed Muskie and Kissinger. According to an NSC spokesman at the time, the United States shared the view of former World Bank President Robert McNamara that the "population crisis" is a greater threat to U.S. national security interests than nuclear annihilation.In 1975, Henry Kissinger established a policy-planning group in the U.S. State Department's Office of Population Affairs. The depopulation "GLOBAL 2000" document for President Jimmy Carter was prepared. 
http://rense.com/general59/kissingereugenics.htm 

Secretary of Defense Donald Rumsfeld has been proposing, funding and building Bio-Weapons Level 3 and Level 4 labs at many places around the U.S. even on university campuses and in densely populated urban locations. In a Bio-Weapons Level 4 facility, a single bacteria or virus is lethal. Bio-Weapons Level 4 is the highest level legally allowed in the continental U.S. 

For what purpose are these labs being developed, and who will make the decisions on where bio-weapons created in these facilities will be used and on whom? More than 20 world-class microbiologists have been murdered since 2002, mostly in the U.S. and the UK. Nearly all were working on development of ethnic-specific bio-weapons (see Smart Dust, Roboflies &). 
More from the link above
More on this subject later.

----------


## Trickzta

Sorry to say, this isn't theory, it's fact. 

Read up on "depopulation" and "eugenics" and you'll find this has been their MO for centuries, periodically "culling the herd" with wars and epidemics, gutted economies and famines, all while keeping the world in one form of social slavery or another. It's nothing new. It's just that the expanding growth of humanity is accelerating at such a rate, our numbers frighten them, and besides, they want all those resources for themselves.

Have you noticed they tend to hoard slightly? The Rothschilds alone are worth an estimated 500 trillion dollars... with a 'T'. The queen of England and the Vatican could bail out AND support half the world.

They're not real big on sharing if you haven't noticed, yet they make you feel guilty for devouring the earth's resources.

Why believe anything they say?
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/so...ro-gates08.htm

----------


## pmbguy

As a certainty the human population will reach a stage where the earth can’t sustain us anymore. So you know what I say?... Viva depopulation Viva! Viva weeding out the gene pool Viva!

----------

Trickzta (11-Dec-13)

----------


## tec0

> As a certainty the human population will reach a stage where the earth can’t sustain us anymore. So you know what I say?... Viva depopulation Viva! Viva weeding out the gene pool Viva!


You don’t need population control all you need to do is legalise suicide... That said consider this. Would you really want to be someone’s slave? Because that is what it comes down to in the end of the day. That the point of the NWO. To cripple economies so that they can get to resources with minimal resistance using slave labour.

----------

Trickzta (11-Dec-13)

----------


## Trickzta

> As a certainty the human population will reach a stage where the earth can’t sustain us anymore. So you know what I say?... Viva depopulation Viva! Viva weeding out the gene pool Viva!


Pmguy you sure have a strange way of acknowledging this theory as fact. But that is good news. Even better news is that the Viva Brigade is first in line.  :Wink:

----------


## Trickzta

The CIA is going to save the world. Yeah right. 

http://www.serendipity.li/cia/cia_terr.html 

A brief history of CIA involvement in the Drug Trade by William Blum
Most of this page concerns the CIA's involvement in drug trafficking, but we should first note that this is only one part of its activities, the means by which it finances its operations in addition to the billions of dollars it gets from U.S. taxpayers courtesy of the U.S. federal government (the exact amount, of course, being kept secret from U.S. taxpayers).  In addition to being the principal source of U.S. propaganda for domestic and foreign consumption the CIA is the covert operations division of the U.S. government and as such has engaged in many terrorist activities. In fact the CIA is a terrorist organization, funded by the profits of international drug smuggling.                                                               
http://www.serendipity.li/cia.html 

Watch this video clip from DATELINE NBC. One of the main characters in the story was investigative reporter Gary Webb. Gary allegedly committed suicide in December 2004 by shooting himself TWICE in the head with a 38 caliber pistol. Yep, I said TWICE: imagine that! http://www.americandrugwar.com/media...ricky_ross.mov

We, ordinary Americans, can not trust the C.I.A. Inspector General to conduct a full investigation into the CIA or the DEA. Let me tell you why. When President Clinton (June, 1996) ordered The Intelligence Oversight Board to conduct an investigation into allegations that US Agents were involved in atrocities in Guatemala, it failed to investigate several DEA and CIA operations in which U.S. agents knew before hand that individuals (some Americans) were going to be murdered.
http://www.powderburns.org/testimony.html

From 1971 to 1973, Negroponte was the officer-in charge for Vietnam at the National Security Council under Henry Kissinger. During that period, former DEA Michael Levine was conducting undercover operations in Saigon, Thailand, and Cambodia where our government was smuggling heroin into the U.S. Our government was utilizing caskets and body bags of those "Killed In Action" to smuggle in the heroin.   
http://www.powderburns.org/negroponte.html

----------


## pmbguy

@Trickzta – I am acknowledging certain facts. It has always been the policy of stronger countries to exploit weaker ones. This goes back to the beginning of human kind. Why you guys think this is something new is a bit silly. It should not be called the new world order, it should be called business as usual. 

Remember that SA exploits other weaker countries in Africa, Zim is a good example. The weaker they get the stronger our negotiation position becomes, which leads to us procuring cheap “unfair” contracts, where Zim is not getting nearly as much out of the deal as they should if it was “fair”. 

I don’t believe in the new world order conspiracy, because the evidence for it simply points to how things have always been.

----------

Dave A (11-Dec-13), Trickzta (11-Dec-13)

----------


## Trickzta

False Flag event planned by the CIA. This one never happened. The sinking of the Lusitano (WW1), Pearl Harbour (WW2), WMD (Iraq), and others did happen. Recently attempts to pin False Flag events on Syria (chemical weapons) and Iran failed. 

The following is taken from declassified files from the 1960’s. The Operation Northwoods documents were approved in writing by the Joint Chiefs of Staff – the top generals of each branch of the US armed forces – and submitted to the Secretary of Defense Robert McNamara. The only reason they weren't implemented is that the Kennedy administration rejected the plans.

A series of well coordinated incidents will be planned to take place in and around Guantanamo to give genuine appearance of being done by hostile Cuban forces. 

A. Incidents to establish a credible attack:
  (1)     Start rumors (many). Use clandestine radio.
  (2)     Land friendly Cubans in uniform "over-the-fence" to stage attack on base.
  (3)     Capture Cuban (friendly) saboteurs inside the base.
  (4)     Start riots near the base main gate (friendly Cubans).
  (5)     Blow up ammunition inside the base: start fires.
  (6)     Burn aircraft on air base (sabotage).
  (7)     Lob mortar shells from outside of base into base.
  (8)     Capture assault teams approaching from the sea or vicinity of Guantanamo City.
  (9)     Capture militia group which storms base.
(10)     Sabotage ship in harbor; large fires – naphthalene.
(11)     Sink ship near harbor entrance. Conduct funerals for mock-victims.
A "Remember the Maine" incident could be arranged: We could blow up a US ship in Guantanamo Bay and blame Cuba. Casualty lists in US newspapers would cause a helpful wave of national indignation.
We could develop a Communist Cuban terror campaign in the Miami area, in other Florida cities and even in Washington

http://www.wanttoknow.info/010501operationnorthwoods

----------


## Trickzta

> @Trickzta –I don’t believe in the new world order conspiracy, because the evidence for it simply points to how things have always been.


Always is a long time pmguy. The NWO is an old plan that is ready for the final phase to be implemented. Almost ready, but, due to people waking up they have to push their agenda sooner than they would like or they will most certainly fail. They’ll fail anyway I sincerely hope and pray.

China is the experimental model that they plan to impose on the world. Socialism, communism, military rule, NWO, call it what you like. It translates to everything belonging to the state, there won’t be countries or nations, there won’t be religions as we know them, nobody will own any property, not even their bodies or their children. 

Total enslavement imposed by drones in the skies and robotic enforcers with AI (artificial intelligence) on land to terminate resisters and free thinkers. These robotic enforcers are still in the final stages of development, but they’re not far off from completion.

Small pockets of resisters hiding out would be wiped out by weather controlling techniques, man made floods, droughts, heavy snowfalls or hurricanes. 

One Government with total control over life and death, to rule over all mankind is what is planned. Not the strong nation/s taking advantage of the weak nation/s, but absolute power over everyone is their goal. 

I’m not sure what ‘evidence’ you say points to how things have always been. Maybe you would like to share that evidence with us all?

----------


## pmbguy

> China is the experimental model that they plan to impose on the world. Socialism, communism, military rule, NWO, call it what you like. It translates to everything belonging to the state, there won’t be countries or nations, there won’t be religions as we know them, nobody will own any property, not even their bodies or their children.


How can you say China is the experiment? China have always been a communalistic society, long before communism. Where the will of the individual is superseded by the will of the community. This is in contrast to western individualistic ideals. Now China is the way it is because it’s the way it has always been. Its communalistic outlook was perfect for the later communism. Its society is naturally and historically geared towards a totalitarianism, its in their nature as it were. 

But my biggest problem with your statement is this. If China is a NWO experiment it would mean that they are in cahoots with the West. This is impossible since they are GEO political enemies. So can you possibly say that China is the experiment?

----------


## Justloadit

Why is everyone so worried, the Aliens will save us. Battlestar Galactica to the rescue.

Don't write off the human spirit. A small well organised group of saboteurs would break the alliance, by striking at strategic targets.One of the main targets would be a power station, no power no coms, no food, no control.

----------

pmbguy (11-Dec-13)

----------


## vieome

Talk of NWO makes me laugh. The implication being that at present we are some how free and our freedom will be lost in a NWO . When has man ever really being free? Are we really free in South Africa? Are Americans really free. For thousands of years the ordinary man has always being controlled by men of power. I see threats like Facebook owning the internet as greater then a secret society theory about a NWO. The order of the world will never change, it has and always will be, men of power controlling the masses.  

Our generation has no great wars, no great depression, our great war is with our minds, our great depression is our life's, hence we try to project that on to the world and create a comfort, by creating a fictional explanation, of some grand NWO. 

My advice and humble opinion, as in the old days, don't believe everything you read, and in this day and age, don't believe everything you watch on you-tube.

----------

Blurock (11-Dec-13), Dave A (11-Dec-13), pmbguy (11-Dec-13)

----------


## Blurock

> Talk of NWO makes me laugh. The implication being that at present we are some how free and our freedom will be lost in a NWO . When has man ever really being free? Are we really free in South Africa? Are Americans really free. For thousands of years the ordinary man has always being controlled by men of power. I see threats like Facebook owning the internet as greater then a secret society theory about a NWO. The order of the world will never change, it has and always will be, men of power controlling the masses.  
> 
> Our generation has no great wars, no great depression, our great war is with our minds, our great depression is our life's, hence we try to project that on to the world and create a comfort, by creating a fictional explanation, of some grand NWO. 
> 
> My advice and humble opinion, as in the old days, don't believe everything you read, and in this day and age, don't believe everything you watch on you-tube.


Well said vieome. Anyone reading these conspiracy theories will find so many contradictions that you can immediately realise that its bull$#!t.

----------


## pmbguy

I hate to sound cynical, sarcastic or opinionated, but what the F*** :Smile:  :Slap:  :Rant1:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Cowboy:

----------


## pmbguy

> You dont need population control all you need to do is legalise suicide....


Please explain

----------


## tec0

Well the plan itself is older then what most of us realise but it is fair to say that it gathered momentum over the last few years. It will start with first world countries because are in control. Then slowly it will happen. Watch the above...

----------


## tec0

> Please explain


Depression is almost a norm in most social cultures including our own. Now imagine if 1 out of every 1000 is suicidal and have the legal right to take their own life easily fast and painlessly. It will make a massive dent in the human population. If you think I am joking look at the antidepressant pharmaceutical market. How many people buy and use their medication to date? 

Simple yet honest truth is how many people are out of work and would rather just end it because they will refuse to suffer the indignities that follow unemployment? How many people have social disorders? It is not uncommon anymore... Depression is in every home in every family and has many causes. But if you give them a legal fast and painless way out... There is no telling how many will go for that option.

----------


## vieome



----------


## vieome

What is the difference between the New World Order and the Current World Order.

----------


## pmbguy

> Depression is almost a norm in most social cultures including our own. Now imagine if 1 out of every 1000 is suicidal and have the legal right to take their own life easily fast and painlessly. It will make a massive dent in the human population. If you think I am joking look at the antidepressant pharmaceutical market. How many people buy and use their medication to date? 
> 
> Simple yet honest truth is how many people are out of work and would rather just end it because they will refuse to suffer the indignities that follow unemployment? How many people have social disorders? It is not uncommon anymore... Depression is in every home in every family and has many causes. But if you give them a legal fast and painless way out... There is no telling how many will go for that option.



This is definitely the craziest solution to over population I have ever heard. It is also by far your craziest post on TFSA so far. At first I was not sure if you were joking or not, so that’s why I said “please explain”...wow and you were serious. You had a whole explanation and everything. I can just imagine how governments would market this amazing new solution to over-population. Bill boards on the N3, “Lost your job?...Choose Suicide!  No more pain!”  “Depressed over a divorce? Choose Suicide!”  “Don’t just feel suicidal go ahead and commit suicide (We have great facilities)”. Imagine what you would teach kids at school. If life gets you down kids, then just remember to be a good citizen and help our problem with over population by committing suicide. 


Welcome to the Department of Population Control (DPC). This is where we help you commit suicide when you are depressed. So don’t try and take medication to get better, just give up and help us help you commit suicide. 
Do your part and together we can reduce the population. 


NUTS!

----------


## tec0

> This is definitely the craziest solution to over population I have ever heard. It is also by far your craziest post on TFSA so far. At first I was not sure if you were joking or not, so thats why I said please explain...wow and you were serious. You had a whole explanation and everything. I can just imagine how governments would market this amazing new solution to over-population. Bill boards on the N3, Lost your job?...Choose Suicide!  No more pain!  Depressed over a divorce? Choose Suicide!  Dont just feel suicidal go ahead and commit suicide (We have great facilities). Imagine what you would teach kids at school. If life gets you down kids, then just remember to be a good citizen and help our problem with over population by committing suicide. 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Department of Population Control (DPC). This is where we help you commit suicide when you are depressed. So dont try and take medication to get better, just give up and help us help you commit suicide. 
> Do your part and together we can reduce the population. 
> 
> 
> NUTS!


Well on a list of a hundred and ten we South Africa are listed Twenty-second from the top. Amazingly enough I thought it might be higher... 

Still consider this... if it is such a stupid idea... why is it still illegal? I mean if people will not use the option why not make it available?

----------


## pmbguy

> Still consider this... if it is such a stupid idea... why is it still illegal?


So you saying its illegal because its a good idea? Huh? It is illegal precisely because it is such a bad idea. Why would you reason that illegality = good idea?  





> I mean if people will not use the option why not make it available?



People will use the option of driving drunk, so lets legalize drunk driving. Hell it will even help with population control 


Tec0 I am sorry to say, but you are one crazy guy

----------


## vieome

I have never heard anyone say, you know if suicide was legal I would do it. The reason people who want to commit suicide dont do it, is not cause it is illegal. I mean once someone commits suicide they can hardly be arrested for it. 

Tec0 honestly in glass half full or half empty situation, I am sure you will say it is NWO glass and the liquid is poison. Even with your pro-prosperous suggestion of population control through suicide, if you lived in such a world, you going to be screaming, that the NWO is killing people who dont want to die by assisted suicide. 

And I am not having a go at you, but mate you stretch the imagination to the darkest places it can go. I would suggest that you put smiling as an action item on your daily list of things to do, even if you got no reason to smile.

----------


## iLLuDeano

I simply cannot believe what I just read.

If you are enlightened, or awake you would know better than to off yourself because your life sux. I got news for you mate. There are people who live off nothing, and give everything they earn to charity!!!! If you want to commit suicide over materialistic things, then you need to reevaluate yourself and your way of thinking. Life is not about what you have or what you own. it's about giving what you have to advance those around you! Rather go out and teach people how to improve their life and the lives of people around them than telling them, aw well ur fucked so here's a gun./ Please man, think before you just say stuff like this.

----------


## pmbguy

Hush my little child, dont cry. Remember that if things ever get too tough and you are very depressed you can commit suicide. It is such a good idea that its illegal at the moment, I will fight the good fight and try and make it legal so if you decide to commit suicide when you older you can do so legally, plus it will be quick and painless. Also, you would be helping out the world by bringing down the population.

----------


## iLLuDeano

> Hush my little child, don’t cry. Remember that if things ever get too tough and you are very depressed you can commit suicide. It is such a good idea that it’s illegal at the moment, I will fight the good fight and try and make it legal so if you decide to commit suicide when you older you can do so legally, plus it will be quick and painless. Also, you would be helping out the world by bringing down the population.


 :Badpc:

----------


## Trickzta

> Talk of NWO makes me laugh. 
> 
> My advice and humble opinion, as in the old days, don't believe everything you read, and in this day and age, don't believe everything you watch on you-tube.


New studies: Conspiracy theorists sane; government dupes crazy, hostile

Recent studies by psychologists and social scientists in the US and UK suggest that contrary to mainstream media stereotypes, those labeled conspiracy theorists appear to be saner than those who accept the official versions of contested events.

The most recent study was published on July 8th by psychologists Michael J. Wood and Karen M. Douglas of the University of Kent (UK). Entitled What about Building 7? A social psychological study of online discussion of 9/11 conspiracy theories, the study compared conspiracist (pro-conspiracy theory) and conventionalist (anti-conspiracy) comments at news websites.

In short, the new study by Wood and Douglas suggests that the negative stereotype of the conspiracy theorist  a hostile fanatic wedded to the truth of his own fringe theory  accurately describes the people who defend the official account of 9/11, not those who dispute it.

No wonder the anti-conspiracy people are sounding more and more like a bunch of hostile, paranoid cranks
http://www.veteranstoday.com/2013/07/14/whatabout7/

----------


## Trickzta

CIA, Mossad have been dabbling in mind control for decades
• Secret U.S. documents reveal infatuation with “brainwashing”
-	See more at: http://americanfreepress.net/?p=1361....gdC0hdJ7.dpuf

----------


## Trickzta

"The real rulers in Washington are invisible and exercise their power from behind the scenes."       Justice Felix Frankfurter, U.S. Supreme Court.

  "We shall have World Government, whether or not you like it, by conquest or consent."   - James Warburg, founder of the Council on Foreign Relations

"It is necessary to establish a universal regime and empire over the whole world ...." Adam Weishaupt founder of the Bavarian Illuminati.

The six goals for a one world order.
Goal #1 : The establishment of international economic order (cashless society) 

Goal #2: The establishment of a one-world government 

Goal #3 : The conquest and subjugation of two super powers (USA and USSR) 

Goal #4: The ascension of the United States of Europe as the dominant nation in a Confederated one-world government 

Goal #5: The ushering in of a supreme world leader to preside over the new unified one-world government 

Goal #6 : The establishment of a one-world religion which will coordinate all the world’s religions, cults, faith groups and spiritual beliefs under the guidance of Supreme Pontiff

The method by which these are going to be brought about will most likely be either a manufactured GLOBAL ECONOMIC DEPRESSION, THIRD WORLD WAR, or MAYBE BOTH. It has been said that Albert Pike or the Freemasons have established a plan long ago that calls for Three Major World Wars that they will use to bring about their Masonic goal of a NEW WORLD ORDER.
http://thecomingnewworldorder.blogspot.com/

----------


## Trickzta

More USA troops die from suicide than in combat.

Washington’s new law essentially mirrors Oregon’s, but there’s one important difference. In Oregon, a physician will write on the death certificate that the actual cause of a patient’s death was through the Death with Dignity Act if that’s the case. That won’t be allowed in Washington where a provision in the law mandates that the physician “shall list the underlying terminal disease as the cause of death.”
http://www.newswithviews.com/NWV-News/news109.htm

OBJECTIVE: Few studies have investigated the association between religion and suicide either in terms of Durkheim's social integration hypothesis or the hypothesis of the regulative benefits of religion. The relationship between religion and suicide attempts has received even less attention.
http://www.adherents.com/misc/religion_suicide.html

Assisted dying is a form of palliative care (end of life care) where a doctor gives medication, or withdraws medication, in a way that purposefully brings about the death of a terminally ill patient. Switzerland's Dignitas is one place where people can go to find a final peace, and over 1,000 people have done so there, many from Germany and also some from the UK. In 2000, assisted suicide was also legal in Colombia, Belgium and the Netherlands but is illegal almost everywhere else1. This is generally done by request of the patient, or if comatose, by request of their closest relatives. Assisted suicide is a form of suicide where a doctor first gives the patient the lethal medication for the patient to take themselves or, where the patient needs help in physically committing suicide if they can't do it themselves. This page argues for the careful de-criminalisation of both forms, and making it near-universally available.
http://www.humantruth.info/assisted_suicide.html

The Belgian case was exceptional because the twins were not terminally ill. Belgium allows physician-assisted suicide when the patient declares it to be his or her wish and doctors confirm that the patient is in unbearable physical or psychological pain. The first doctors the twins approached refused the case; eventually, the deaf twins successfully argued that being unable to communicate with each other constituted unbearable psychological pain.
http://news.discovery.com/human/life...-us-130117.htm

Belgium Twin Brothers Die by Euthanasia -- Assisted Suicide Should Be Legal in America 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/steve-...b_2481227.html

The only four places that today openly and legally, authorize active assistance in dying of patients, are:
1.	Oregon (since l997, physician-assisted suicide only); 
2.	Switzerland (1941, physician and non-physician assisted suicide only); 
3.	Belgium (2002, permits 'euthanasia' but does not define the method; 
4.	Netherlands (voluntary euthanasia and physician-assisted suicide lawful since April 2002 but permitted by the courts since l984). 
http://www.assistedsuicide.org/suicide_laws.html

----------


## Trickzta

Something else to laugh about?
PEARL HARBOR 

MOTHER OF ALL CONSPIRACIES
1940 - FDR ordered the fleet transferred from the West Coast to its exposed position in Hawaii and ordered the fleet remain stationed at Pearl Harbor over complaints by its commander Admiral Richardson that there was inadequate protection from air attack and no protection from torpedo attack. Richardson felt so strongly that he twice disobeyed orders to berth his fleet there and he raised the issue personally with FDR in October and he was soon after replaced. His successor, Admiral Kimmel, also brought up the same issues with FDR in June 1941. 
7 Oct 1940 - Navy IQ analyst McCollum wrote an 8 point memo on how to force Japan into war with US. Beginning the next day FDR began to put them into effect and all 8 were eventually accomplished.
http://thenwwrdor.blogspot.com/2012/...l#.UqsEqCe2rXQ

----------


## pmbguy

> New studies: ‘Conspiracy theorists’ sane; government dupes crazy, hostile
> 
> Recent studies by psychologists and social scientists in the US and UK suggest that contrary to mainstream media stereotypes, those labeled “conspiracy theorists” appear to be saner than those who accept the official versions of contested events.
> 
> The most recent study was published on July 8th by psychologists Michael J. Wood and Karen M. Douglas of the University of Kent (UK). Entitled “What about Building 7? A social psychological study of online discussion of 9/11 conspiracy theories,” the study compared “conspiracist” (pro-conspiracy theory) and “conventionalist” (anti-conspiracy) comments at news websites.
> 
> In short, the new study by Wood and Douglas suggests that the negative stereotype of the conspiracy theorist – a hostile fanatic wedded to the truth of his own fringe theory – accurately describes the people who defend the official account of 9/11, not those who dispute it.
> 
> No wonder the anti-conspiracy people are sounding more and more like a bunch of hostile, paranoid cranks
> http://www.veteranstoday.com/2013/07/14/whatabout7/


You know what... my maid (God bless her soul) is completely stable and sane, more sane than I am. Anyway so one day I was watching this documentary on dinosaurs, raptors in particular. She was busy sweeping and I said “Maria, what is that?” pointing at the tv....she looked for a while and said “Ostrich” then calmly carried on sweeping. Now her sanity did not determine whether her grasp of what she was seeing was correct. 

So let’s apply this to you and I. You may be saner than I am, just like my maid. You see the world and conclude that the NWO is real “Ostrich” I see the world and determine it’s the way it’s always been “Utah Raptor”. My intelligence and education lead me to believe it’s a Raptor and your intelligence and education leads you to believe it’s an Ostrich. 

Who is right and who is wrong has more to do with intelligence and education than sanity.

----------


## adrianh

I can't read all this crap. I think that stooped people should be forced to commit suicide. I also think that people should be sterilized after having 2 children. Children of stooped parent should be sterilized at birth so as to spare the rest of humanity from having to endure their generic disability. I am all for genetic engineering, a certain sector of this country should be cross bred with Lemmings so that they run into the sea and not come back when they go and flood the beaches of Durban over Christmas. Further, any lost kids found roaming the beaches should be executed on sight!

----------


## adrianh

> You know what... my maid (God bless her soul) is completely stable and sane, more sane than I am. Anyway so one day I was watching this documentary on dinosaurs, raptors in particular. She was busy sweeping and I said “Maria, what is that?” pointing at the tv....she looked for a while and said “Ostrich” then calmly carried on sweeping. Now her sanity did not determine whether her grasp of what she was seeing was correct. 
> 
> So let’s apply this to you and I. You may be saner than I am, just like my maid. You see the world and conclude that the NWO is real “Ostrich” I see the world and determine it’s the way it’s always been “Utah Raptor”. My intelligence and education lead me to believe it’s a Raptor and your intelligence and education leads you to believe it’s an Ostrich. 
> 
> Who is right and who is wrong has more to do with intelligence and education than sanity.



I think to be able to determine whether a person is sane or insane the one doing the deciding should be both sane and insane so as to be able to see the difference. Now the question is whether a schizophrenic sociopath with multiple personalities can be classified as being totally insane when his insane personality is in control and whether he can be classified as totally sane when his sane personality is in control.  A further problem is that people who are insane are not necessarily stupid. Insanity is primarily a social standard anyway.

----------


## adrianh

Think about it, it is considered to be insane to shoot the crap out of lots of locals but you are considered to be a hero if you bomb and shoot the crap out of Afgans and Iraqis...go figure...one man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter...cough cough...blowing up arestaurant in Cape Town...a Wimpy bar, oh and lest we forget sticking tires around people necks, dousing them with petrol and setting them alight...

..and the so called sane people have the audacity to call the rest of us insane...if that is sanity then I am quite happy to be totally off my head..I will be called Bonaparte henceforth...

----------


## pmbguy

Here here Bonaparte....at this point I would like to quote your old signature  "I'l take crazy over stupid any day"

----------


## adrianh

That what is considered to be sane at the time is defined by the one who is in control...i.e. George W Bush, Jacob Zuma, Robert Mugabe, Hitler and and and..

----------


## tec0

> Well on a list of a hundred and ten we “South Africa” are listed Twenty-second from the top. Amazingly enough I thought it might be higher... 
> 
> Still consider this... if it is such a stupid idea... why is it still illegal? I mean if people will not use the option why not make it available?





> Depression is almost a norm in most social cultures including our own. Now imagine if 1 out of every 1000 is suicidal and have the legal right to take their own life easily fast and painlessly. It will make a massive dent in the human population. If you think I am joking look at the antidepressant pharmaceutical market. How many people buy and use their medication to date? 
> 
> Simple yet honest truth is how many people are out of work and would rather just end it because they will refuse to suffer the indignities that follow unemployment? How many people have social disorders? It is not uncommon anymore... Depression is in every home in every family and has many causes. But if you give them a legal fast and painless way out... There is no telling how many will go for that option.


*@  iLLuDeano, pmbguy...*

*Ok now I want you to read what I wrote, Please show me where I said I am supporting this? On this  thread! It is called a “hypothetical statement” Meaning; Based primarily on surmise rather than adequate evidence.*


*You took my words out of context add your own spin to it... This is on you not me.* 
Well now people will know Your Intentions.

----------


## adrianh

Tec0 - weed induced PMS again I see....

----------


## pmbguy

> @  iLLuDeano, pmbguy...
> Please show me where I said I am supporting this? On this  thread!





> You dont need population control all you need to do is legalise suicide





> Still consider this... if it is such a stupid idea... why is it still illegal? I mean if people will not use the option why not make it available?


Here you are suggesting a solution to population control all you need to do is legalise suicide and then you go one step further suggesting its implementation why not make it available?   

Any person who reads your posts will think you are advocating suicide as a means of population control. Nobody misunderstood your posts. 
You are simply trying to backtrack by playing the part of the misunderstood victim.

----------


## tec0

> Here you are suggesting a solution to population control “all you need to do is legalise suicide” and then you go one step further suggesting its implementation “why not make it available?”   
> 
> Any person who reads your posts will think you are advocating suicide as a means of population control. Nobody misunderstood your posts. 
> You are simply trying to backtrack by playing the part of the misunderstood victim.


Well I cannot help if you took what I said out of context. *And you did take it out of context there is no misunderstanding.*  It is easy enough to do if you if you ignore the subject at hand. So that is what you did. But as YOU stated "I suggested" something. That is part of the "hypothetical"

Did I say “I support suicide” anywhere on the above? Simple answer NO I DID NOT! So please you and your other new friend can do the grownup thing and say sorry for taking things out of context request a delete and leave it at that. OR you can have over 1800 readers "give or take" read this and see what is really happening. Choice is yours.

I really do think that your intention is as clear as day.

----------


## pmbguy

I am glad you don't in fact support legalised suicide. Forgive me for thinking that you do.

----------


## adrianh

Guys, I think that you are using the wrong terminology; I suspect that you are talking about "assisted suicide". Saying that suicide is legal or illigal is absurd because you cannot send somebody to prison for commiting suicide.

----------


## pmbguy

Bullshit you can. The prison system needs to have special prisons for it

----------


## tec0

I haven’t had this much pain in a long time. A friendly reminder that there is truly no rest for the wicked. Also it acts as a reminder that where I am headed may well not be a good place.

I wish that you would just for once shut-up and think. This isn’t a game... This is your future and the future of your children. Don’t you want them to have a better life? The freedom you never had? I don’t understand... How can you mock something day in and day out not realizing that there is something very real and very wrong working towards a goal so scary that there really are no words. 

You know what...

----------


## pmbguy

Great!...now that we have the whole suicide debacle behind us, let’s get back to business. NWO...uh...what new order?...what is new? Show me evidence that NEW stuff is going on that is not in line with all the old shit that has always been going on. Considering the line of progression of US projection, what is new that might suggest a NWO?

Let me take the question back a bit in time, what is new to humanity, given our history, that suggests a NWO?

----------


## tec0

> Great!...now that we have the whole suicide debacle behind us, lets get back to business. NWO...uh...what new order?...what is new? Show me evidence that NEW stuff is going on that is not in line with all the old shit that has always been going on. Considering the line of progression of US projection, what is new that might suggest a NWO?
> 
> Let me take the question back a bit in time, what is new to humanity, given our history, that suggests a NWO?


Complete and utter control over an individuals health, finances and ability to work... See this is the last step. The mark of the dark king. In the original dogma it was described as something that will be placed in the hand and or in the forehead not just on the hand or on the forehead. This is a critical designation as the technology to do exactly that only existed in modern times.

This is the last and final step...  Then the dark king will sit on the throne of light and pretend to be what it is not... The world will accept it and follow this things every whim. But now we are moving into territory that you may not know so I will stop here.

----------


## pmbguy

Talking to you is frustrating and  just down right pointless. Enjoy the end times you crazy nutter

----------


## tec0

You asked and that is the general idea. That is what it’s all about. Now again do I believe that this is at all possible? For the longest time I would say nope this is a story written to scare the financially strong. 

Then I saw things I couldn’t explain... But that doesn’t matter to you... I am a crazy mess right... So leave the crazy man alone...

----------


## Trickzta

Chinese and aliens are the next in a long list of dangers threatening world peace, expect to hear more of them in the near future.

According to the UN’s own disarmament website, a*“regional instrument that*aims to curtail small arms ownership*and illicit trafficking in Southern Africa along with the destruction of surplus state weapons. It is a far-reaching instrument, which goes beyond that of a politically binding declaration, providing the region with a*legal basis upon which to deal with both the legal and the illicit trade in firearms.” The UN is calling for the use of foreign troops to seize guns.*
http://www.pakalertpress.com/2013/11...-at-your-door/

----------


## adrianh

Tec0 - tell us what you saw!

----------


## Trickzta

SA Farmers warned to leave to flee the country.
http://www.iufe.org/2013/08/genocide...f10f94a62fe143 

http://strategyleader.org/profiles/afrikaner.html

Some settled in Patagonia long ago.
http://orvillejenkins.com/profiles/b...patagonia.html

----------


## pmbguy

Hi Trickzta

I hate to point this out again, but Please articulate your own thoughts on a thread. Talk about what you read, what’s your opinion? What are your conclusions? etc. Then provide the link only for the sake of referencing. Imagine we all just “talked” by posting links. What you are basically doing is posting links you expect people to read and then if they do reply you will simply post more links as a reply, but usually these links are not even connected to your last post. 

I am not trying to be mean here, but the way you are posting will not lead to a meaningful debate. Hope to hear some of Your thoughts in the future.

Regards
pmbguy

----------

Trickzta (16-Dec-13)

----------


## Trickzta

Makes sense what you say pmguy. Thank you.

It would be nice to have an on topic discussion on an adult level. My problem is that I.ve limited access to a pc and my phone is smarter than I am. I could post less(when I'm on a pc) but then I'm told I'm avoiding or trying to avoid replying to posts. BTW these posts are often off topic, but as you make a sensible remark, I will try to comply. Meanwhile here is a horrible crime that is being kept from us by the MSM.
I'll change my style in most new posts untill I have a pc.

 Graphic picture, not suitable for children and sensitive persons.

The next election could be our most significant in living memory.

Time to stop relying on Elite controlled media for real news.

http://globetribune.info/2013/12/08/...-south-africa/

----------


## Citizen X

> SA Farmers warned to leave to flee the country.
> http://www.iufe.org/2013/08/genocide...f10f94a62fe143 
> 
> http://strategyleader.org/profiles/afrikaner.html
> 
> Some settled in Patagonia long ago.
> http://orvillejenkins.com/profiles/b...patagonia.html


Regarding the first link..
The disgraceful erstwhile Soviet Union has tarnished the concept of communism. Western propaganda machines have reinforced the stereotype. Karl Marx would have never approved of what took place in the erstwhile Soviet Union! Regrettably there are different interpretations of his many works.
ps.it will be very easy to follow what you say, especially when you want to respond a specific person, if you use the 'reply with quote,' ribbon.

----------

Trickzta (16-Dec-13)

----------


## Trickzta

Thanks Vanash, I use the ribbon on a pc. On my phone it is difficult to get under the ribbon to post replies. Even now there are times when I am unable to see what I am typing. Take care.

----------


## Trickzta

Oh dear, I'll try a short reply. To Vanesh, Karl Marx has had his work used by many, each intepreting the words to suit their cause. More later.

----------

Citizen X (16-Dec-13)

----------


## Trickzta

Scary articles in the link below. It has many links and facts, some based on stats (which I distrust immensely stats in general, not picking on these stats, yet)

Sorry pmguy, but there is just so much different info in this link to cover with opinion or even to mention.

Also not for the faint hearted.

Personally, from what I read there, I feel that somebody  behind the scenes is causing or aiding this cycle of violence, division, distrust, hatred to be perpetuated.

Why do whites not learn an indigenous language up until Varsity level?

Why don't children learn of the difference in cultures that give a completely new understanding and insight into past perceptions?

An example would be the misconception that bushmen had no manners because if you found him close to death and gave him water, food and shelter, as soon as he was fit again he would disappear without saying thank you.

While it is true he never thanked you it is not a matter of manners to him. 

He could not imagine that people are thanked for being human or for doing what universal natural law demands.

He would not understand your thanks had the situation been reversed. He has his own manner of surviving.

back to that awful link. not for the sensitive kind.

"over the last six years of war in Iraq, more South Africans died from murder alone than the total number of people killed there over the same period, the biggest warzone of the 21st century. In fact more South Africans are murdered in one year than the total number of civilians and soldiers combined in ten years of war in Afghanistan, the longest ongoing war of the*"twenty first century“

http://toxinews.blogspot.com/2012/06...lling.html?m=1 

If you only ever open one link I post, let it be this one.

----------

pmbguy (16-Dec-13)

----------


## pmbguy

Sho that’s one long read, but very interesting. It’s politically incorrect to even mention how high the number of violent crimes are that African’s commit. Proportionately African’s commit much more violent crimes than White South Africans, but oh no don’t ever try and say that. This violence is perpetrated against black and white alike. Now you may call me a racist, but I don’t care. I am not a racist, the truth for me is far more important than being politically correct, even if mentioning the truth may result in me being labelled a racist bigot.  

We sometimes wonder why things are the way they are. We forget that before Europeans settled in South Africa the wheel was not even invented yet. Now a politically correct anthropologist may argue that there was no need for the wheel...Really? so carrying wood and water every day for miles would not have been done more efficiently with the wheel? Bullshit. 
African’s were basically trusted into a world far more advanced than their own, no wonder we got so many problems.

----------


## pmbguy

Sorry Trickzta, I forgot to add my usual rebuke to your post, what was I thinking :Stick Out Tongue: . 


 :Fence: So how does your post/link in any way add to the argument for the existence of a NWO. It seems that just about anything can be put forward as evidence. Hanna Montana flipped a weird hand sign in her movie.....its NWO. Today an eagle flew over my house clutching a serpent...definitely NWO.

----------


## Citizen X

> Scary articles in the link below. It has many links and facts, some based on stats (which I distrust immensely stats in general, not picking on these stats, yet)
> 
> Sorry pmguy, but there is just so much different info in this link to cover with opinion or even to mention.
> 
> Also not for the faint hearted.
> 
> Personally, from what I read there, I feel that somebody behind the scenes is causing or aiding this cycle of violence, division, distrust, hatred to be perpetuated.
> 
> Why do whites not learn an indigenous language up until Varsity level?
> ...


_"You assist an evil system most effectively by obeying its orders and decrees. An evil system never deserves such allegiance. Allegiance to it, means partaking of the evil. A good person will resist an evil system with his or her whole soul." – Gandhi
_
A very long read indeed! I’ve learnt something completely unexpected from the link :Wink: , that is, Gandhi borrowed the aforementioned idea from John Locke

The following two links are immensely informative!

http://www.lonang.com/exlibris/locke/

http://www.efm.bris.ac.uk/het/locke/government.pdf

----------


## tec0

> Tec0 - tell us what you saw!


I saw people walking around in the mall talking openly to youngsters about joining a group that you claim dont exist. Funny how that works... But sadly money is and will remain a very powerful incentive.

The fact that you believe all of this or not are irrelevant. I know you just going to say all of this is crap and bla bla bla BUT if you see the amount of money that is going into their efforts. All I can say is they are moving towards something.

----------


## pmbguy

@Tec0 - I am worried about you and your new business. I am sure your clients will not appreciate your doom and gloom outlook and apocalypse mongering. They will definitely not be attracted by your negativity.

Remember that much of business is selling yourself as an individual to your clients. This “sale” is as important as any other aspect of your business. Especially in a service related industry.  

If a client thinks you see no future, why would they want to do business with you. People seek positive people who are in it for the long run, not some negative guy who says the world is coming to an end. Your outlook on life will put people off.

I am not saying you should change your outlook, although that would be great. What I am saying is that you should not share your negative outlook of doom and gloom with clients or even potential clients. 

I am giving you really good advice here, please take it to heart.

----------


## tec0

> @Tec0 - I am worried about you and your new business. I am sure your clients will not appreciate your doom and gloom outlook and apocalypse mongering. They will definitely not be attracted by your negativity.
> 
> Remember that much of business is selling yourself as an individual to your clients. This sale is as important as any other aspect of your business. Especially in a service related industry.  
> 
> If a client thinks you see no future, why would they want to do business with you. People seek positive people who are in it for the long run, not some negative guy who says the world is coming to an end. Your outlook on life will put people off.
> 
> I am not saying you should change your outlook, although that would be great. What I am saying is that you should not share your negative outlook of doom and gloom with clients or even potential clients. 
> 
> I am giving you really good advice here, please take it to heart.


Dude who I am here is not who I am out there. The people I do business with have no idea who I am. All they know is they get excellent service, proper feedback at very good prices. Also I dont deal with the public so in general I dont need to advertise. They dont know how I feel about things they dont know what my take is on politics and anything like that so you need not be worried.  

There are a few people on this forum that I did do business with and they will never know they spoke to me.  :Wink:

----------


## HR Solutions

> The people I do business with have no idea who I am


You would be quite surprised, if not shocked ......

----------


## pmbguy

> Dude who I am here is not who I am out there. The people I do business with have no idea who I am. All they know is they get excellent service, proper feedback at very good prices.


That’s good to hear Tec0

----------


## tec0

> You would be quite surprised, if not shocked ......


I wouldn’t worry about it too mach HR. See you think you know me and you think you have a CV that mach me but I cannot help what you think. And I am glad that the other post got removed because that person whoever they me be didn’t derive it. I know some of the people you did business with in the past while you were still in security.

----------


## HR Solutions

Sure tec ............

----------


## Trickzta

http://www.tomatobubble.com/id425.html


The CIA have a triangular building in SA. The US has a nuke proof embassy here. There is no real effort to unite all S.Africans, nor to eradicate poverty. There is more, but this is just for starters.

The USA sealed a large concrete 'bunker' in at least one Gold Mine in the late 70's. At the time the official line was 'it's a time capsule for future generations to find and discover our history'. A thousand metres underground? Yeah right.

At the time I thought the foxers were dumping nuclear or toxic waste, now I'm not so sure. It was very secretively done, I think that it is not mentioned in any official report. My friend was working on the mine andpo
 he said it was an enormous size room with thick concrete and steel walls, floor and roof.

Much bigger (in hindsite) than a museum depicting our history to people able to find deeply buried secrets.

That is hearsay, take it as fact or not, I really don't care.

Surely, with most gold mines having connecting tunnels, the possibility of other sealed bunkers is high.

Possibly, someone else has some info concerning this matter? Please share.

This link below is relevant to the New (or Old) Idea of a single Government ruling over the whole World.

http://www.veteranstoday.com/2013/07...nds-in-africa/

----------


## vieome

> http://www.tomatobubble.com/id425.html
> 
> 
> 
> This link below is relevant to the New (or Old) Idea of a single Government ruling over the whole World.
> 
> http://www.veteranstoday.com/2013/07...nds-in-africa/


Just one question, in this NWO do we still have borders?

----------

Trickzta (18-Dec-13)

----------


## Trickzta

Hi vieome, hope this helps.

 Good question. From what I've understood so far, wild game and vast tracts of land will be fenced and off limits to commoners. Maybe only Royalty will hunt without fear of being hung as a poacher, as in days gone by.


The commoners aka expendable workers, will be allowed to use bicycles for transport to and from work.

Commoners will need travel papers to move from one residential zone to another and the travel papers would have the exact route, and any other relevant info clearly defined. No trekking off the beaten track.

The travel permission may even be uploaded onto your own micro chip.

Too much water must flow under the bridge before we will have a better idea of the exact make up of possible future scenarios.

The one world elitist powers can be prevented from reaching the  planned pinnacle of their insane remedial madness.

They attack on many levels in many ways, they outsmart themselves on occasion, but even then they turn the occasion into something else, turn failure into success or make false claims using the media and mind tricks to make their bs real.

So borders as they are today will be no more, but for means of maintaining control, I think there will be borders depending on the situation.

----------


## Trickzta

[/COLOR][/FONT]
The following two links are immensely informative!

ughhhh damn fone!
 You Scotchmen are too independant for the good of the tradesmen. Have you ever heard of the great Keir Hardy, one of your own? 

A great man, a noble tongue and fearless of the EXPLOITERS.

Das Kapital - have you read it? No, and you speak like a man with learning.

Karl Marx, greatest teacher since Jesus Christ, no offence, if you are religious minded.

Plagarised from a copyright protected source. Not sure of my spelling.

Vanash you are a wise and learned man. I am well pleased that you have found an individual of interest to you. Take care.

----------


## HR Solutions

Serious !!! You believe this ????

----------


## Trickzta

> Serious !!! You believe this ????


Not sure what “this“ is. If you mean Agenda21 & the plans for a one government world power, well then we'd be stupid to ignore this.

You don't believe this, then you believe a terrorist that lived in a cave was responsible for flying aircraft into the twin towers. Not forgetting tower seven, the first building of its kind to fall through its own poephol because of fire.

USA is soon to transform from a first world country into a third world country. SA is/was an experiment to assist in the transformation.

I am not asking you to believe me, just asking you to do some research for yourself. Or grab another frosty and watch another show on tv. Honey Booboo is really good.

Do you really believe that world leaders give a shot about you? Oh boy, if you do, you are in for a nasty shock.

Nevertheless you are entitled to believe whatever you want to, as are those that believe differently. take care.

----------


## Trickzta

http://uncensored.co.nz/2010/06/01/w...on-from-space/

Here is a starting point for a peep into the 'masterplan'.

UFOs and 13 or more different alien species are being trended as mind kontrol propaganda that will become more and more presented to us until we are conned into believing that the aliens are holding us captive, and that the aliens have chosen xyz to be the go-between.

This group will then herd the flock into complete enslavement. Laugh if you will, after all von Braun was a silly old fart that wants to scare people with nonsense.

----------


## pmbguy

Nuts!

----------


## Trickzta

> Nuts!


WoW! Do they come when you call?

----------


## HR Solutions

No thanks. It would be like watching movies.  Someone's production.

----------


## vieome

@Trickzta
Well no borders is good, I am looking forward to this NWO order now. So I will be able to live in a country that accepts the color of my skin. 

A few more questions?
Will there be wars in the NWO?
Will there still be B.E.E in the NWO?
Will there be crime in this NWO?

----------


## Trickzta

> No thanks. It would be like watching movies.  Someone's production.


Yeah that would be creepy, like looking at words and seeing pictures.

Yeah it would mean using your brain and concentrating for more than 30 seconds. We wouldn't want to disturb your slumber now would we.

Now go back to sheep and leave the grownups alone.

----------


## Trickzta

> @Trickzta
> Well no borders is good, I am looking forward to this NWO order now. So I will be able to live in a country that accepts the color of my skin. 
> 
> A few more questions?
> Will there be wars in the NWO?
> Will there still be B.E.E in the NWO?
> Will there be crime in this NWO?


Hello, anyone home? Now what country would that be? A country without borders?

There will be no crime, it will be called illegal and deviant behaviour. You'll have to get rid of those boogers much more slyly.

Contrary to popular belief, warring is the oldest profession on earth. So if you're being screwed now, chances are good that you'll be screwed then too.

As to BEE, I take it you refer to the policy being practiced by those in a position to do so. Busy Employing Europeans will be a thing of the past. Every one will have work, you will be paid in gm beans. Spewing hot air from above and below will be a lot easier.

As it won't be a country, I'm unable to debate colours of skin. Genuine imitation orange leopard fur would probably be a safe bet.

Now please take your ball and go and play in the traffic. And no, I'll not answer another question, unless you are asking as an adult. I won't be holding my breath.

----------


## vieome

Okay I get it, very clever Mate. So any one questioning your spaced out theory is being childish, anyone not believing your theory is being childish. Any one Embracing the NWO for the borders it removes, for the crime it stops, for providing full employment is also being childish. Well I am off to play with my ball in traffic Enjoy your day.

----------


## HR Solutions

> Now please take your ball and go and play in the traffic. And no, I'll not answer another question, unless you are asking as an adult. I won't be holding my breath.


Just a question, but why do you feel the need for the sarcastic/ugly comments when someone asks a question or does not agree with you ?
Do you not want anyone to disagree with you ?  Do you want this thread just to be about you ?

----------


## pmbguy

Half the evidence presented so far to make the case for the existence of a NWO is simply pointing out how things have always been. The other half of the evidence presented belongs in a movie script that would ideally be directed by Stephan Spielberg. You know I have a fascination with movies. I absolutely love listening to directors commentary, there are so many things that go into movies that we never know about. I often fantasise about the perfect movie. I wish I could make movies but I dont have the money or skills to do so and presides, I am not Jewish. However, the content of this thread is rather full of premises that a really cool movie could be based on. Just one example is where the governments of the world are controlled by aliens and the people of the world must fall in line or the aliens will go apocalypse on our ass. Then later as the main character finally, after a long bicycle ride, busts into a high security building where he finds a couple of guys taking a smoke break in alien suits. He got there on a bicycle because all commoners will not be allowed to use other modes of personal transport. He finds out that the government just used the alien excuse to control everybody. Come to think of it....its actually a comedy, it cant play as a serious movie, since the audience wont believe the premise. Although there will be a group of people who do believe such a thing is possible, so for them it wont be a comedy. They will take it dead serious and post on forms that the events in the movie is a warning. They will indoctrinate their kids into conspiracy nuts who see anything and everything as evidence of a NWO. As a result the world loses people who can potentially be great, but their talents will be stifled because they stuck in an illogical reasoning loop, where cause and effect are all muddled up, where knowledge of history, human nature and reality are superseded by a fixation on conspiracy.

----------

vieome (19-Dec-13)

----------


## tec0

In the end it comes down to what you think is true and what you believe to be true vs what someone else think and believe. Do I believe that these secret groups have some kind of magic or mystical ability? No I don't. Do they believe it? Well judging on the videos and books yes it seems they do. Is it important? Only if it involves the rest of us in some horrible way otherwise no. 

Do I think there is some "x-file" conspiracy between little gray spacemen and authoritieses? No I don't otherwise we would have been medicated slaves already... Is there some credibility towards people trying to rule every aspect of your life? Sadly there is example implants that will replace money and every card you have. Is it a good thing? There is no history of implants and a completely digital money/ID system so it is a world first...  

Do I want an implant? No I don't I don't know how it will effect my health or how safe it is nor how it's security. 

So what is this NWO crap then? Well it is and always was about control. Will new technology and biotechnology allow for more control? Yes it will and yes it is by design. Why? Well there is always conflict always bad people wanting to hurt good people and as long as that is fact we will get tech that is designed to combat the problem. If this is not true why do we have guns and big boomsticks ID books and DNA databases? 

Can we do anything about it? No... this is the world we live in...

Do you need to believe or accept that there is a NWO? that is your choice.
Does your choice matter? Nope it doesn't because what will happen will happen. 

The end  :Smile:

----------


## Trickzta

> Okay I get it, very clever Mate. So any one questioning your spaced out theory is being childish, anyone not believing your theory is being childish. Any one Embracing the NWO for the borders it removes, for the crime it stops, for providing full employment is also being childish. Well I am off to play with my ball in traffic Enjoy your day.


OK I'm sorry I was rude, hadn't had my caffein (or whateva is coffee) fix yet.

Please don't take it personal, and please don't take your ball. And please don't make fun of me and please don't pretend that your questions were serious and I promise never to be rude to you again.

I am really sorry, I should of thought (hard for me so early) about my reply before posting.

Have a great day.

----------


## pmbguy

@tec0 - I grant you that the implant thing is new. But for us to consider it a part of the NWO plan we have to believe the rest of the evidence too, which only points to how things have always been. So I am afraid that one new thing (Implant) is no evidence of a NWO. 

We complain about how bad the word has got wara wara, but remember that things like the child mortality rate is the lowest it’s been in human history our life expectancy is higher than it’s ever been. Humans live more freely today than ever before. So actually we live in the good times compared to what our lives would have been like in our historical past. So I reject the notion that there are signs everywhere of a world getting worse indicating a NWO or apocalypse.

----------


## HR Solutions

> In the end it comes down to what you think is true and what you believe to be true vs what someone else think and believe. Do I believe that these secret groups have some kind of magic or mystical ability? No I don't. Do they believe it? Well judging on the videos and books yes it seems they do. Is it important? Only if it involves the rest of us in some horrible way otherwise no. 
> 
> Do I think there is some "x-file" conspiracy between little gray spacemen and authoritieses? No I don't otherwise we would have been medicated slaves already... Is there some credibility towards people trying to rule every aspect of your life? Sadly there is example implants that will replace money and every card you have. Is it a good thing? There is no history of implants and a completely digital money/ID system so it is a world first...  
> 
> Do I want an implant? No I don't I don't know how it will effect my health or how safe it is nor how it's security. 
> 
> So what is this NWO crap then? Well it is and always was about control. Will new technology and biotechnology allow for more control? Yes it will and yes it is by design. Why? Well there is always conflict always bad people wanting to hurt good people and as long as that is fact we will get tech that is designed to combat the problem. If this is not true why do we have guns and big boomsticks ID books and DNA databases? 
> 
> Can we do anything about it? No... this is the world we live in...
> ...



tec I basically agree with everything how you have said it here (ie its up to you how you think) , except for the part of the guns etc .... we have guns because of people that disagree with other people and people that want to take from other people, therefore more guns to protect etc etc etc

----------


## Trickzta

Nice piece of psychology in the link, thank you Vieome. I never had time for these theories up until two years or so ago.

I think I take them too seriously, those that I feel are not theories anyway. Must work on that.

I had access to the SADF Training Manuals in the 70's, and read about brain washing procedures that are still in use today. It is of course more advanced today but the basics have not changed much at all.

When I saw on numerous occasions, ok on three occasions, that the media or an individual had posted condolences for victims a day or more before the tragic shooting occurred, I was immediately superstitious and this aroused my suspicion to a new level.

A news agency published a report of the dockside shooting a day before it happened. WTF???

Anyway that is why I try and dig deep, to get to the bottom of the problem.

If you look at footage of the second plane hitting the WTC Towers, and then seconds away from impact you watch it frame by frame, you will notice that the left wing of the plane goes behind a building that is far from the towers.

Also just before the plane melts into the building, its left wing goes behind the tower for a split second. The footage has been tampered with, and there is a name for these errors, don't quote me but I think it's called a 'CGI' or something close to that.

I've included a link, a long link, that is released by US Veterans and on the whole gives a good general idea of what is going on in the world today. Read it if you please.

I don't believe in a lot of what is presented, but I like the way they call it farfetched when it is. David Icke's shapeshifting dragons fall into this bracket.

The article covers a lot of territory but doesn't try to prove it or discuss it, just a mention and then moves on.

This should help anyone to get up to speed should they so wish.

Apologies once again, I was out of line. Take care.

http://www.veteranstoday.com/2013/01...e-third-force/

----------


## HR Solutions

> If you look at footage of the second plane hitting the WTC Towers, and then seconds away from impact you watch it frame by frame, you will notice that the left wing of the plane goes behind a building that is far from the towers.


I hear what you are saying, but what about the actual people that were there on the ground that saw it happening ?

----------


## tec0

The world is not a nice place. You seem to forget all the horrors in Africa as but one example. Is it not true that there is no real statistic due to the violence in that area? The "new world order" is a five hundred year old ideal shared by many powers to unite the world under one sovereignty. So yes there is nothing new because they have been at it since before our time.      

The reason why most people fixate on first world countries is because they have the biggest boomsticks. That said I am yet to see any one asking the right question. "Why?" And there in is the very answer if there is or if there isn't a new world order. I mean you don't start something and keep at it for over five hundred years just because you can. What is the motivation? What is the reason? simple question "Why?" 

and yet there is no simple answer just conclusions some of them can well be right others may well be wrong. Still the reason behind it all is as elusive today as it was five hundred years ago.

----------


## Trickzta

> Just a question, but why do you feel the need for the sarcastic/ugly comments when someone asks a question or does not agree with you ?
> Do you not want anyone to disagree with you ?  Do you want this thread just to be about you ?


HR, I am biting my tongue to prevent me saying something sharp and cutting.

I don't think that any of this post is about me. Not at all. Ask a stupid question and most days I'll ignore it. Some days I might give a silly answer.

I am human, I am not the NWO. Teco warned me that I would not get any one that would share my point of view. Who has agreed with me thus far? Who have I blessed with ugly remarks? The worst uncalled for remark was what?

Take your ball and....not nice, but more of a humourous than an ugly intention from my perspective anyway. The comment I made about the beans was totally crass, and yes I regret saying it. But do I think it will lead a whole generation astray? No, not in a thousand years. Do I think we should censor the weird and whacky bits of the “NUTS“? No, never.
Exposing what others think in the context of conspiracies should not cause a mental issue in a young mind unless there are mental issues 
to start with.

I do dish out sarcasm or wit on occasion but not with those that seek genuine communication.

Never the less if I have offended you, then I ask for forgiveness as this was not my intention at all.

If some people want to play silly buggers that is their choice. Remember that if you give you must be prepared to take.

Hope this answers your question, but if not then speak your mind and I will try explain it so that you understand it better.

Take care.

----------

tec0 (19-Dec-13)

----------


## HR Solutions

> Never the less if I have offended you, then I ask for forgiveness as this was not my intention at all.


No Prob




> Teco warned me that I would not get any one that would share my point of view


And that's exactly what happened, but you retaliated, then apologized ........
As I have said to Tec before .... we all have different opinions on different topics, but we should respect each others opinions, not shout them down with sarcasm or threats or personal insults.  (I am not saying that you have).

----------


## pmbguy

@Trickzta – You did lose your cool, but that’s ok. Just remember that your point of view is seen by most educated intelligent people as utter nonsense. It is so out there that it’s difficult for anybody to respond in a serious manner. If you want to discuss this subject in a serious manner then I think you got the wrong forum. There are lots of conspiracy theory websites out there where your ideas will be well received. Where all sorts of crazy people hang around congratulating each other’s madness. Honestly it’s a little bit embarrassing, I cringe at some of the things you say. 

Conspiracy theorists always seem to come from the lower middle classes (Not saying you do Trickzta). Very few successful businessman or professionals believe in them.  Furthermore, thinking in terms of a grand conspiracy controlling the world is a great way to relieve yourself of feeling shit about your own mundane existence. It is also a great excuse for not being successful, “oh the world is against us we can’t succeed we can’t win we are not in control of our own lives our position in life is determined by secret forces outside of our control”

----------


## pmbguy

I found some great quotes with regard to conspiracy theorists. Hits the nail rather well I think. 



“The mentally disturbed do not employ the Principle of Scientific Parsimony: the most simple theory to explain a given set of facts. They shoot for the baroque.” 

Philip K. Dick



“The main thing that I learned about conspiracy theory, is that conspiracy theorists believe in a conspiracy because that is more comforting. The truth of the world is that it is actually chaotic. The truth is that it is not The Iluminati, or The Jewish Banking Conspiracy, or the Gray Alien Theory. 

The truth is far more frightening - Nobody is in control. 

The world is rudderless.” 

Alan Moore



 “Conspiracy theory is the ultimate refuge of the powerless. If you cannot change your own life, it must be that some greater force controls the world.” 

Roger Cohen

----------


## Trickzta

I found a little something for the  people who it would seem have a little difficulty accepting the bare bone truth.

It explains where some names originated, it also reveals that the New World Order is not a theory.

While it is a long story, those of us that dislike reading can just skim through the list without the need for detail.

Alex Jones is, at first glance, one of the alternate news fraternity. On digging deeper he appears to be a CIA Asset. But that is for another day. I am not a fan of his, but there is much truth in this expose.

Quote:
 In fact, if one were to look into conspiracy theories, they will largely find that thinking about a conspiracy is associated with lunacy and paranoia.* Some websites suggest it as an illness.* It is also not surprising to see so many people on the internet writing about conspiracy theories in a condescending tone, usually with the words “kool-aid,” “crack pot,” or “nut job” in their articulation.* This must be obvious to anyone that emotionally writing about such serious matter insults the reader more than the conspiracy theorist because there is no need to resort to this kind of behavior.* It is employed often with an “expert” who will say something along the lines of, “for these conspiracies to be true, you would need hundreds if not thousands of people to be involved.* It’s just not conceivable.”

http://www.infowars.com/33-conspirac...n-should-know/

----------


## pmbguy

Many conspiracy theories do end up as being true. The US and others will classify clandestine operations. Much foreign policy actions are done in secret, what’s new? But just because there is such a thing as realised conspiracies does not mean all are true. All conspiracies that have been exposed as true are simply business as usual. I find it hard that people are shocked to find that the CIA and other organisations do what they do. The CIA by its very definition operates in secret for the benefit of the US, they don’t have a rule book, never had. Furthermore a conspiracy involving a NWO is totally different to any conspiracy mentioned in that link. The world powers have always been enemies of each other, empires do not exists peacefully with one another. To say that China and the US are working together for the proposes of a NWO is simply at odds with reality. If you say that maybe china is not involved but the US, Europe and the common wealth are in cahoots, then I would say right on 100% correct, But what is new there? 

Again it comes down to simple reasoning, simply because some conspiracies are true does not lend any credence to any other conspiracy being true. In fact those exposed conspiracy theories are evidence that the NWO does not exist. Why? because they show how the US is fighting everybody else, so no combined world effort there for a NWO. Others like water gate show internal struggles for power within the US. Which is also a blow to the NWO because a NWO would by its very definition need internal US-power cohesion to ever exist. 

A simple understanding of world history, especially conflict between all the great civilisations starting with the Sumerians will show you that fundamentally a NWO is at odds with human history and human nature. The great powers have never and will never work together to control the world as one combined entity, AKA the NWO 

Trickzta, may I humbly suggest that just for now let’s debate this without the use of links. I would like to hear your own views and opinions on the matter. You are definitely a true believer, I respect that, so let’s hear what You have to say.

----------


## HR Solutions

Yep links are based on what other people surmise or think.  Absolutely no actual fact, purely "conspiracies" !!  And that is one of the reasons I do not read any of them. Photoshop plays a big part also !  But people will believe what they want to believe - we are all different - some just more radical than others .

----------


## tec0

> Yep links are based on what other people surmise or think.  Absolutely no actual fact, purely "conspiracies" !!  And that is one of the reasons I do not read any of them. Photoshop plays a big part also !  But people will believe what they want to believe - we are all different - some just more radical than others .


Where is your proof to disproof the above? 

It is easy to shoot everything down. But you are yet to show us your research?  :Confused: 

I would really like to see your research.  :Detective:

----------


## pmbguy

Hey tec0 how’z things? How’s your Tesla coil?

When you make a claim against the validity of a common accepted belief, then the burden of proof is on you buddy. If you produce evidence then we can debate our positions, however I have to be frank and say that absolutely nothing you guys have said is evidence of a NWO. Despite this fact I have humoured you guys by responding. After some self analysis I conclude that I must be crazy by trying to convince you guys of your folly you take so seriously.

----------


## HR Solutions

Tec we are talking " conspiracy theory" here !!! Do u know what that actually means ?

Answer:
the belief that the government or a covert organization is responsible for an event that is unusual or unexplained, esp when any such involvement is denied

Belief Means what people think, therefore NOT factual, therefore any link to a conspiracy theory is not factual, but a belief.

----------


## tec0

> Hey tec0 howz things? Hows your Tesla coil?
> 
> *When you make a claim against the validity of a common accepted belief,* then the burden of proof is on you buddy. If you produce evidence then we can debate our positions, however I have to be frank and say that absolutely nothing you guys have said is evidence of a NWO. Despite this fact I have humoured you guys by responding. After some self analysis I conclude that I must be crazy by trying to convince you guys of your folly you take so seriously.


Ok and why do you get to make the rules? 

See it doesnt work that way. A debate is based on what you can proof and disproof and it is so very easy to say this is wrong I will not read that and so on and not contribute. Now before you answer consider that forty-eight people accessed these pages and all they see is a basic witch-hunt.

See if other people must provide proof within the parameters set by you then the same is expected of you. 




> Tec we are talking " conspiracy theory" here !!! Do u know what that actually means ?
> 
> Answer:
> the belief that the government or a covert organization is responsible for an event that is unusual or unexplained, esp when any such involvement is denied
> 
> Belief Means what people think, therefore NOT factual, therefore any link to a conspiracy theory is not factual, but a belief.


Please help me understand, you are not interested to read any of the post in detail. On other posts you made it clear that you will not view the videos and yet you demand proof. Let us consider the internet for the moment. 

By its most basic design it allows you to read text as this is one of its many basic yet vital functions. So if you are not willing to read, or view anything at all, how can anyone convey information to you effectively? 

Again just tonight about forty eight people viewed these post. What do they see? For one your unwillingness to participate yet your willingness to dismiss and demand proof knowing that no proof can satisfy your parameters. 

Any factor that defines a system and determines and or limits its credibility still needs information from both sides. Right now they are getting info from one side and the other nothing at all.

----------


## pmbguy

> Ok and why do you get to make the rules? 
> 
> See it doesnt work that way. A debate is based on what you can proof and disproof and it is so very easy to say this is wrong I will not read that and so on and not contribute. Now before you answer consider that forty-eight people accessed these pages and all they see is a basic witch-hunt.
> 
> See if other people must provide proof within the parameters set by you then the same is expected of you.



Ok.. firstly common sense would dictate the burden of proof is on the one claiming a common held belief is invalid, I did not make the rules its common sense. Secondly, when did I ever say I wont read X and Y because its wrong?

I have posted logical reasons why a NWO conspiracy does not exist. I provided valid and well reasoned arguments against the evidence of the existence of a NWO. Despite this you deem my responses as a witch hunt. This only leads me to believe you are deeply insecure, so much so you seek a conspiracy like the NOW conspiracy to provide you with a sense of control and purpose. Your insecurity does not allow for logical debate, its always a fight for survival with you. I dont feel any anger towards you, merely pity.

----------


## Trickzta

HR, I have no problem having a decent conversation without links. Thanks for the mature & respectful approach, I appreciate it.

Not too convenient on a phone no matter how smart it is, you have to scroll up & down to check up. But I'll do it cause that's how we scroll on this pond.

To my mind there are many power plays being planned & played out at multiple levels at any given moment. 

The same outfit could have multiple plots in play. With agents or teams of agents.

 Technically on the same team, but actually unaware of the connection, their handler/s decide on which hand to ride, which hand is best placed as the home stretch looms, the other hands are dealt with according to their station.

When talking about China & the West, dont disregard the probability of, for example a commie cell in the US with direct links to the Chairman in China, or an anti-commie group of Chinks supported by the US.

I dont say that they exist, but the probability is strong, that they do exist. 

There is also always a chance of treaties, pacts and deals, secret or not, between countries, political parties, Rulers or business tycoons. Even between Intelligence Agencies. Not forgetting the family tree, & the inlaws

Granted, these treaties would be forgotten instantly in certain circumstances, outright denied in others. If there are three or more Superpowers at a given time, it would be prudent to have treaties with both or all, in place. 

The first power to act against either of the others gets hit back by both the non-aggressors. (example)

Notice that WW2 saw the USSR having pacts with Germany & the West (if memory serves me). Maybe not the West but the Warsaw countries. The details are not that important, we're talking about agreements between powers. 

These agreements are always self serving and are sometimes only a means of obtaining a goal or buying time. In some cases it could be considered almost as a weapon in itself.

Treachery is fair in war they say. So is disorienting your opponent and sewing confusion by lying and misleading and making a show about the inconsequential being priority one, distracting attention from your intention.

Today China owns a chunk of the USA, China manufactures most of the US commodities, from footwear to cellphones, computers to canned food. The old Ching Chong Chinamen dont give a hoot about slave labour in so called sweat shops. The USA cannot compete with the Chinks where cheap labour is concerned.

USA is running with a high unemployment rate, not the figure that they claim, close to double that. Rumour has it that with Nobamacare many more will join the ranks of the unemployed.

The Federal Bank was hi-jacked in 1913 when Woodrow Wilson was put in power (pre-arranged) as the President for a return promise that he will sign the bill transferring the Reserve Bank to private interests.

This goes to show that US Presidents are selected not elected. Voting is useless, it's counting votes that is important.

 They make use of electronic vote counting machines, and rig them in such a way that in one state. or county two million votes mostly cast by people of colour are rejected as spoilt votes and then to top it off the vote counters wont allow a manual (re)count of spoilt votes.

Every now and then I suppose someone slips in past the plotters. And the odd sod that won't bend to their whims. Both are destined to be late soon. (as in like a doornail)

The f*krs even count our votes! Ohboy Banana is a toothless tiger, also groomed by powerful people for the Presidency aka Puppetry. To be continued.....

----------


## pmbguy

Hey Trickzta it’s not easy to post on a cell phone, its kak, I use my phone to read but I will hardly ever post with it, its a PITA. So I feel for you brother 

Good post. Most of what you said there is true, some of it perhaps not so much. You see all of that is business as usual. Big business and government are one entity. The US goes in and fucks everybody up, then they smile and smack five on CNN. This is how things are done. One could argue that its being done much more civilly than in the past where you would physically have to dominate town by town to accomplish a successful invasion and takeover of resources. I am a big history enthusiast (Not a professor) but what I see today is the same old shit going back to the beginning of civilisation. None of what we see today is new, nothing points to some NWO.

----------


## Trickzta

For those that prefer a more coherent version.
http://wikkorg.wordpress.com/2013/12...ols-the-world/

----------


## tec0

> the one claiming a common held belief is invalid, I did not make the rules its common sense.


What is common sense to you isnt common sense to someone else.  The only logical thing to do is to specify what you believe to be common fact and your support research to support your facts, so that others know more or less where they stand. It is not unreasonable to ask this. 

I can give a few examples where common sense is as individualized as the individual if you like?

----------


## HR Solutions

Yes good pits tricksta  :Smile: 

Tec I would never be able to make u understand anything !  So I would not even try to start.

----------


## pmbguy

> What is common sense to you isn’t common sense to someone else.


That is very true, especially when we consider how different the two of us are. Our paradigms are poles apart and incompatible, so much so that a meaningful debate is impossible.

----------

HR Solutions (20-Dec-13)

----------


## tec0

I suspect as much... predicting counter posts is a hobby of mine.

----------


## Trickzta

Longish read but on topic and highly relevant, see the bankers hand in arranging Regime change. See the powerful media manipulation machine.
http://www.globalresearch.ca/barack-...othing/5362299

----------


## Trickzta

Miss my pc, 

http://www.globalresearch.ca/blood-d...dustry/5362230

How obvious the gigantic loop holes are despite prior knowledge of such.

Like when Palestine got an upgrade at the UN.

The UN, USA $ Mossad all forgot or never remembered a Veto vote? 

BS, they are liars, pathological liars. The one thing that is they always do, you can depend on it, is they lie.

http://www.globalresearch.ca/the-glo...softly/5361754

2.5 billion people is a lot. Free pdf book. Shocking.

----------


## tec0

My personal view is that the NWO is past government manipulation since 1920 where the first global industrials took to power. Shortly Papa Bush announced in public domain that the new world order has begun...  From 1935 to 2014 we have seen leaps and bounds in what is genetically possible. The youngest technology bio-ink that can trough 3D printing print any organ using the host DNA so to eliminate organ rejection. 

Science calls it the last step when we will become effectively immortal. Now before I get any slack consider a simple jellyfish “Turritopsis nutricula” forgive the spelling... This animal not only can regenerate every single sell in its body it does it as a defensive mechanism thus allowing it to regenerate any part of its body or even grow a new body. 

Since its discovery in 1883 it has been the subject of much experimentation. The most known about study happened in 1996 so we can conclude that this jellyfish is well documented. Its immortality can be undone by poison, sickness and severe trauma. But as long as it remains healthy it will be healthy. 

In 1992 a special document pointed to interspecies research and genome program. Funded by all of the world’s largest corporations... The same corporations that is responsible for the funding or precedential campaigns.

Considering there are a lot of animals with supper immunity system it has been the goal to give humans the same ability to fight off any virus sickness illness. This will eliminate the weakness that the jellyfish has. 

If you research interspecies genetic you will find it really amazing to know how much “legal” research is happening. There primary goal to get the human being as close to immortality as they possibly can.     

Like I said nothing is new they have been at it for nearly two thousand years. So what is the difference? Simple answer... We have something today that they didn’t have back then. “Technology”

----------


## Trickzta

True, they have surely cloned some people too. Maybe the clone is made from some dude that's tibeen dead and frozen/preserved. 

Scary stuff.

A cloned race horse has just won a big race recently. 

One major techo that's new is real time communication to gazillions of devices.

A radio broadcast caused a panic of epic proportions. The frightened audience jammed the phone lines.

Once we are subliminally primed to accept aliens as a part of our 'reality' & believe it or not we WILL be seeing a lot more about aliens in the near future. Watch how often they are mentioned & you will notice a subtle increase & then a blockbusta moviewill open the floodgates.

----------


## Trickzta

Phone is phreaking me out.

Mass mind manipulation aka mainstream media might be called into play. 

They have used this trick very effectively completely bamboozling the public into believing it, hook, line & sinker.

will check for a CNN video exposing their unethical pretend news.

----------


## adrianh

tec0, you and your soulmate speak the biggest load of rubbish, it's like reading a x-men comic.

----------


## Trickzta

Lmfao, Adriaan you're a card. Thanks for the laugh.

Back in the real world, as perceived by soul mates but invisible to sheeple, google CNN (Canned Neutered News) or FOX (Fans Of Xcomics) & add 'fake' 'caught' or 'caught again' & a lot of videos exposing fake & false broadcasts pop up.

No wonder they've lost 40% of their viewers!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApZDJ...e_gdata_player

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol ...... I just want to thank tec for making my day  :Smile:  ........... 

I love this forum  :Smile: 


Ps.  I do think you have been watching too many "video's" ....

----------


## tec0

> Lol ...... I just want to thank tec for making my day  ........... 
> 
> I love this forum 
> 
> 
> Ps.  I do think you have been watching too many "video's" ....


The joke is on you actually... You still think that artificial wombs and animal to human organ transplant is fiction. I bet you never even considered that most medications contain some kind of animal derivative. 

so LOL... 

Ps... I think you need to read a little more... Maybe watch a YouTube or two? 

You know what is really amazing how easy it is to get information on the net. You have literally more access to information than any other generation in human history and you are like you said not interested.   :Slap:

----------


## Trickzta

China’s Warning To America! Rejects 545,000 Tons Of US Corn, Cites GMO

That's a lot corn. I remember Comrade Bob rejected tons of US GMO corn which was part of an emergency aid consignment.

 Our lot sold us out without a doubt, they were made an offer/promise/threat they couldn't refuse.

And they really believed the unproven but well promoted lies they were fed.

The massively well funded Propaganda machine, the same one that the US President uses is busy 24/7 setting up multi identity fake accounts on social media for imternet trolls and shills.

They infiltrate and disrupt the social media sites, they try to control or influence public opinion, they use techniques learnt from sadistic scientists experimenting on human POWs.
Seeing more UFOs than usual? Wait until you meet the 13 or so identified and recognized more influential alien races. lol, coming to a mall near you soon.

----------

tec0 (21-Dec-13)

----------


## adrianh

tec0 - so your main source of information is Cartoon Network I take it!

----------


## adrianh

tec0 - do you think that NSA is better than NWO. I personally feel that NSA is a lot more fun and help to keep the world population fit and active, what do you think?

----------


## tec0

> tec0 - so your main source of information is Cartoon Network I take it!


Oh hell yes... I love cartoons... As for my information? I keep with the times, I have subscriptions to almost every science publication that I can find. I spend a better part of my weekend reading all kinds of news, info on new innovations stuff like that.

----------


## tec0

> tec0 - do you think that NSA is better than NWO. I personally feel that NSA is a lot more fun and help to keep the world population fit and active, what do you think?


I couldn’t care to be honest.  See we are like mushroom to them... They keep us in the dark and feed us crap... Then one by one we go into the frying pan.

----------


## Trickzta

I personally believe NASA is more fun. They run a park like Disneyland, the junk food is cheaper though the coke is warmer.

 Lol, I like people with a sense of humour. Even if that's the only sense they have, and I'm not saying you have. Common sense isn't common. And I'm not saying you are.  :Wink: 

Did you see more UFOs than usual lately? Well they've been here, been gone and now they been back.

The first in a long line of alienation propaganda coming to an Android near you soon.

ET phone home. Run Forest Run.

http://www.pakalertpress.com/2013/12...Alert+Press%29

----------


## tec0

Funny thing about our UFO buddies, they don’t right they don’t call and every now and again they swoop down and harvest some farts leave a few marks and leave. If we are to believe all the abduction stories it range between them giving a damn to them being downright monsters set only to hurt us in every possible way. 

Still if you have that much time that much technology wiping us out or enslaving us will be no difficult task. Yet they keep their distance.  If we are to believe the new sun UFO photos then there ships are larger than our planets yet they keep their distance... Why?

----------


## adrianh

I don't know what you lot are on about but NSA means No Strings Attached... okey so lets try another angle; do you think that it is more interesting to google horse crap or spent time with your NSA FB?

----------


## Trickzta

oPThe bigger the lie the more they believe it. They have flashy faster than light anti gravity time travel anti mass space cities that use portals for interuniverse travel. Maybe they're back to autograph their photograghs & check out the E-tolls? Maybe they be human flesh eaters and that's why Bill & Monsta are ffing our dna & rna up

----------

tec0 (22-Dec-13)

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol .........

----------


## tec0

Time travel has been an obsession for me since I was old enough to read.  Going forward in time is easy enough and special relativity along with space time explain it well enough. But going back in time requires a lot more energy as you will be attempting to reset every atom every degraded partial back its former state.  So what you are looking for is a chain reaction that will do exactly that but once you are back your back. There is no coming back to the future because the future will not exist. But you will be able to experience the “new future” that goes with the altercation. 

See if the future is exactly the same as the previous future “without altercation” you created a time loop and will trap the world in a moment forever.

Example if we go back 24 hours and leave everything as is. The world will relive that 24 hours over and over again forever and no one will even know it...

***ediit***

Come to think of it, it is probably why aliens Abduct humans. They are forcing an altercation

----------


## Citizen X

> [/COLOR]





> The following two links are immensely informative!
> 
> ughhhh damn fone!
> “You Scotchmen are too independant for the good of the tradesmen. Have you ever heard of the great Keir Hardy, one of your own? 
> 
> A great man, a noble tongue and fearless of the EXPLOITERS.
> 
> *Das Kapital - have you read it?* No, and you speak like a man with learning.
> 
> ...


[/FONT]

Hi Trickzta,

Sorry for the late response, I travel rather extensively, to hell and back that is!!

Firstly, I’m most certainly not a wise man! I don’t want to be part of the ‘wise club,’ I’m part of the ‘weak and foolish things of this world.”
I first read ‘Das Capital, in either 1990 or 1991, I have since revisited it at least 25 times. ‘Das Capital,’ is light reading, try his doctoral thesis: “The difference between the Democritean and Epicurean Philosophy,” at the following link, this is where he speaks the most about religion


http://evans-experientialism.freeweb...com/marx01.htm

Western propaganda has demonized Karl Marx and unfairly so. 
_
Let’s get straight to the point shall we?
_
*One sentence of this remarkable philosopher has caused all this misunderstanding and controversy* 

“Religion is the opium of the people.”

Firstly, its origin is not ‘Das Capital,’ but rather a journal called “German-French Annals,” which was published by both Karl Marx and Arnold Ruge in 1844.


His emphasis was always _‘Religious suffering,’_ I’ll give you just one example of religious suffering:
The morally reprehensible and repugnant ‘Caste System,’ of India[unlawful there now] but still practiced causes religious suffering in that it brands human beings and discriminates among human beings. If a certain individual was born into a so called ‘low caste,’ that individual was forsaken and prevented from holding certain jobs, restricted to performing the most degradable jobs such as cleaning toilets.

This type of religious suffering is in my opinion *one* of the examples that will fit what Marx was trying so very hard to articulate. Now, had his works reached these people say 100 years ago, they too would have realised that all human beings are equal and would have united and protested against this system in one way or another.

----------

tec0 (22-Dec-13)

----------


## HR Solutions

Oh Dear Vanash is shouting again ..............




> See we are like mushroom to them


Ok So I made a conscious descision ............... I am going to join "them" !  Why must it be "Them" and Us ...... I am going to go out on Monday and sign up.  I do NOT want to be a mushroom anymore ..........

Does anyone know where I can get an application form ? ....

----------


## tec0

> Oh Dear Vanash is shouting again ..............
> 
> 
> 
> Ok So I made a conscious descision ............... I am going to join "them" !  Why must it be "Them" and Us ...... I am going to go out on Monday and sign up.  I do NOT want to be a mushroom anymore ..........
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get an application form ? ....


Good luck with that...

----------

Citizen X (22-Dec-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Oh Dear Vanash is shouting again ..............
> 
> 
> 
> Ok So I made a conscious descision ............... I am going to join "them" ! Why must it be "Them" and Us ...... I am going to go out on Monday and sign up. I do NOT want to be a mushroom anymore ..........
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get an application form ? ....


HR Solutions,
Not shouting, merely emphasizing
HR Solutions you are a reputable South African business, I’d much rather work with you than against you for the greater good of the TFSA community…Peace

----------

tec0 (22-Dec-13)

----------


## Trickzta

Vanesh, no truly wise man likes (appreciates) being called wise.

This however, has no effect on those who proclaim his wisdom, except that repudiation re-inforces & vindicates the perception in the mind of the proclaimer.  :Wink: 

Strange that you should mention the caste system in India. As India moves toward equality the Elite base their future actions on a similar model of classification.

The top echelons will hold the power of death over others with no legal responsibility or retribution applicable, no matter how heinous the crime.

Karl Marx is perceived as a threat to those that will impose their will on all and sundry.

It is for this reason, fear, that they sully and vilify his works.

I would not attempt to read his thesis in its entirety, it is daunting to even think about trying!

 What a mind he had, way ahead of his time and a mine of valid, timeless truths applicable universally.
 True (pure) Marxist principles and ideals remain untested. 

The teachings are touted and used as propaganda but always with a hidden agenda based on fear and greed.

 A hidden agenda that imprisons the mind and imagination of the masses and immobilises the natural progression of mankind.

WoW, that is exactly the situation that is once again threatening the people today.

This is also the reason Marx is mis-quoted and his works allowed to be tainted with the worst of Lenin, Trotsky & co.

Now I am no expert, not even close! I know I will never read and understand completely the works of Marx.

That said I fully support the statement “Religion is the prozac of the masses“ quote by Einstein, Tesla, John Lennon or one of those guys on 'Facelook'
lol, now I'm in for it! 

Whatever happened to Benny Santini?

Take care.

----------

Citizen X (22-Dec-13)

----------


## Trickzta

What a pain trying to operate on cell!

I thought I had lost this piece which was the first half of my reply to Vanesh. I'll post it anyway now that I was almost as smart as my phone.

 Hell, if I went to Hell I wouldn't want to come back!

With all those movie & rock stars & other interesting outlaws & assorted Popes, pirates & politcians, it has got to be better than listening to Mother Theresa telling the story of Priests & altar boys. (jus kidding)

Karl Marx was also mis-understood by fanatics that had been indocrinated (brain-washed) and taught that any opposing view no matter how logical or apparent was tantamount to cardinal sin and deserving of the death penalty.

However if you were born into a noble or wealthy family, the penalty was often overruled and changed into a free kick.

Strange you should mention the caste system in India, which at one time allowed the ruling caste to legally murder the lowest caste on a whim.

Therein lies the basic premise of the UN Agenda21. The UN is the seat of the Global Elite aka the richest thieving rogues that throw away enough good food to feed millions of starving people.

The elite actually are the cause of the starvation and poverty in most cases.

It follows that such a breed of greed would, as they always have, want to supress any threat to the status quo, and stop it from spreading. They are masters at destroying and demonising perceived threats.

Now while I could battle my way through Das Kapital, I stumble and falter then abandon the real words and works of Marx. Boy you need serious motivation to properly grasp the true meaning of the complexities that Marx so brilliantly presents with the wisdom of Solomon and brilliance of the best minds on the plamet, past and present.

In other words 'dis bo my vuurmaak plek'. In English it translates, roughly speaking, to, I lost the plot before I turned the page.

No truly wise man enjoys (appreciates) being called wise. This however does not change his status in the eyes of those that determine and bestow this status, but rather re-inforces and qualifies the correctness of the claim.

----------

Citizen X (22-Dec-13)

----------


## tec0

Well NWO don’t have all the cards yet... See they are playing a rigged game. One the one side they believe that they are unbeatable and if you look at their accomplishments over the last 500 years it seems that way. 

But they will soon face something that all there technology and power can’t overcome. But they were not the first to face this realization. This happened a long long time ago.  

The first thought better known as the singularity did happen and the truth is there are only two reasons for it happening. Science believe it to be an accident others believe it to be the first word of a none physical power. 

I personally subscribe to the idea that space and everything in it is by design.  And yes the argument exist that an early advanced life came to this earth. It is suggested that they enslaved us other say they saved us. But something did happen that send them packing all those years ago. 

Now ask yourself what will scare an elder more advanced race so badly? Thus I can only conclude that something happened. Something so remarkable so beyond understanding that a “superior” race couldn’t understand it.

----------


## Trickzta

The NSA spied on African guerilla leaders. Was the ANC included? You bet.

Among the regular names on the watch list, were the leaders of African guerilla movements that were later to become their countries leaders.

 Computers replaced the analysts who compared reams of paper intercepts to names and topics on the watch list. In the late 1980s, staff from sigint agencies from countries including the UK, New Zealand and China attended training courses on the new Echelon computer systems.

http://m.heise.de/tp/artikel/6/6929/...from-classic=1

----------


## Trickzta

Now ask yourself what will scare an elder more advanced race so badly? Thus I can only conclude that something happened. Something so remarkable so beyond understanding that a “superior” race couldn’t understand it.

In India they found a space craft thousands of years old, as well as evidence of a nuclear blast.

I will try and find this again.

----------


## Trickzta

“World Made by NSA Hand” – USA 2025
This link contains the actual nsa/nasa slide show as pdf. Essentially a few months before 911, NASA think tank at CIA/NSA HQ released internally this PLAN for the future USA 2025.
future-strategic-issues-and-warfare

http://blogthetruthandrun.wordpress....hand-usa-2025/

----------


## Trickzta

Operation Earnest Voice is propaganda at its worst!

2012: Project Censored puts “US Military Manipulates the Social Media” at #2 (10) on their most censored list (Operation Earnest Voice mentioned), with More US Soldiers Committed Suicide Than Died in Combat as #1.

http://anarchadia.com/2013/04/01/soc...nt-censorship/

----------


## HR Solutions

> Good luck with that...



Damn !!! I should have asked Obama when I saw him earlier this year ..........

----------


## Trickzta

Don’t bother looking into how the world is really run, this magazine explains all that the average person needs to know about conspiracies… don’t mess with the Illuminati and go back to sleep.

http://www.pakalertpress.com/2013/12...ry-propaganda/

----------


## Citizen X

> What a mind he had, way ahead of his time and a mine of valid, timeless truths applicable universally.
> True (pure) Marxist principles and ideals remain untested.


100% exactly right!
You’ve demonstrated that you have critical ability. I get that you interested in particular issues. I know that you can make a meaningful contribution in the business sections of TFSA. I’d like to see a thread of yours in one of the business sections that will benefit the South African business community. *Just a suggestion*….It’s entirely up to you…

----------

tec0 (23-Dec-13), Trickzta (25-Dec-13)

----------


## HR Solutions

Thanks Man

----------


## Trickzta

Thanks for the inspirational words Vanash. I am not qualified to give financial advice not related to the gangsta bankstas.  :Wink: 

I could post a boring thread about, let's say, how to treat your workers to get them motivated. 

For every point I made there would other points just as valid, because the word 'workers' covers a wide variety of different work situations.

I noticed that some of us have not posted there either. 

And some of us are weirder than others, by the proverbial mile. Maybe further.

I am battling with a phone at the moment and have pulled the plug on one or two posts or replies, due to frustration.

Let's wait and see what happenswhen I'm back on a pc.

take care.

----------


## Trickzta

I hope this works.
 Vanash, I have found a topic that I could post about, possibly with a theory related story line.

Just want to add that in no way was I trying to imply that you were weird in previous post. 

Far from it, I meant that from reading through some older as well as some newer posts, it was an eyeopener to say the least.

But I think you already know who is weirder than who?

Back to copy & paste, still stuck with a phone that thinks it's smart! 

Globalization is a market-driven phenomenon that attained special impetus and momentum with the demise of the*Soviet Union
*and the simultaneous end of the*Cold War
era. It is the construction of a*global economy
*largely through the activities of private firms that are moving their
 economic activities around the world.
http://www.globenewswire.com

 Theory conspiracy nuts expose the fake reality as a crutch club to be left hand threaded, adding to their woes, this tends to leave them with a hole in their flat heads, a condition known as washers. lol. jusjoking.


Another conspiracy? You decide.
These people were members of a real and secret brotherhood who had the sole purpose of promoting one race while actively exerting pressure and scorn on others, a pressure that included ritual killing as retribution by mob driven judge, jury and executioner, (kangaroo court) mentality members the lowest rank of which consisted of poorly educated and often unemployed louts, easily stirred into emotional states by a free supply of cheap liqour, a loud and skilful orator and a crowd of like minded men.

It was these members that were set up to carry out shameful acts of insane and brutal violence, often on the innocent.

 Today in History, 1865 The Ku Klux Klan was formed in Pulaski, Tennessee.

----------


## Trickzta

Do we really need tall buildings at this time of our history? 

http://blog.galetti.co.za/2012/04/to...ned-buildings/

The Centurion project is set to be planted smack bang on one of the few remaining catchment areas left.

 Somehow the planners seem to encroach on our water catchment system, effectively reducing one of the worlds major wetlands into a “no stop flyover“ for the hundreds of thousands of migrating flocks whose numbers are dwindling due to human oversight or stupidity.

New devolopments in this enlightened age should not be built higher than the Fire Brigades equipment can reach.

Tall buildings are targets for errant cave dwellers, just ask Bush, he knows.

Tall buildings are prone to collapse into rubble even when structially built to withstand earthquakes and hurricanes. Ask Mossad, they know.

S. Africans should be looking at basic services before reaching for the sky.

Water is the most valuable natural resource known to man. Without it we die. It's been said that by 2025 our water usage will outstrip supply.

Shouldn't this be a warning that we start to plan future expansion with viable water solutions being of the highest priority.

We will be silly not to ensure that water is afforded top priority before problems arise?

Beer drinkers remember that no water means no beer,lol.

----------


## Trickzta

Questions over the dangers of micro-apartments*have surfaced at the same time as the construction of a residential*tower*of micro-units at East 27th*Street. The tower, known as My Micro NY, was*described
*by City Planning Commissioner Amanda Burden as a “tangible new housing option, which has the potential to broaden housing choices for New Yorkers.”

http://www.pakalertpress.com/

Can you believe this?
 “We’re thrilled at the chance of designing a housing prototype that will give New Yorkers in small spaces a sense of living in a larger social fabric” said Eric Bunge, Principal of nARCHITECTS.

You can give people a sense of living in a larger social fabric?

 Programmed interior space comprises 18 percent of the building’s gross square footage. The building will also have a laundry room, residential storage, a bike room, and*fitness space.

Oh jolly good show, a room to lock your bike in! No mention of underground parking. 

Soon we'll have fold up high rise buildings.

 'Each unit is comprised of two distinct zones: a ‘toolbox’ containing a kitchen, bathroom and storage* and a ‘canvas’ providing ample, well-proportioned flexible space allowing for individual expression, and serving as the primary living and sleeping area.'*

WoW so while Barry is busy in the 'toolbox' Larry can flex the 'canvas' and express his allowed individuality in the sitting/sleeping primary area.

 'Housing & Planning Council are giving New Yorkers a glimpse into the future of housing in our city.'

I think all future units worldwide will come with a toolbox and canvas designed to flex your social fabric and to provide a safe place for your bicycle.

3 cheers for agenda21.*

*not the flexibly worded version with flowery terms of a brotherly nature.

the real one that microchips you, your bike and your orange furred robocat pet.

----------


## Trickzta

New York is introducing a dart program that converts data into graphs and helps predict potential patterns in criminal behaviour.

One day, or so it seems, they will be able to arrest you before you actually commit the crime.

'dart democratises access to data' - now we have democratic data as well, 
or is the access democratic?
Could you call this democratic darta, or should it be dart data?

*'it can help criminal justice professionals modify policies to help reduce the risk to public safety; and it democratizes access to data so users can answer questions quickly and at no cost,” said Professor Franklin E. Zimring, University of California Berkeley School of Law.'“

http://www1.nyc.gov/office-of-the-ma...divism-tool--/

----------


## tec0

> New York is introducing a dart program that converts data into graphs and helps predict potential patterns in criminal behaviour.
> 
> One day, or so it seems, they will be able to arrest you before you actually commit the crime.
> 
> 'dart democratises access to data' - now we have democratic data as well, 
> or is the access democratic?
> Could you call this democratic darta, or should it be dart data?
> 
> *'it can help criminal justice professionals modify policies to help reduce the risk to public safety; and it democratizes access to data so users can answer questions quickly and at no cost, said Professor Franklin E. Zimring, University of California Berkeley School of Law.'
> ...


Well you still need proof and if you havent committed a crime then they cannot arrest you. This is youre typical scare everyone paranoia and cannot be taken seriously. I am an open minded person and armature science enthusiast. 

I have been using mathematical probability formulas for years but they dont always work.  See the reason why they dont always work is because not all factors are random and not all are constant. The variable can range between one and infinity and because infinity isnt really infinite math will eventually be able to assign a number to everything and once everything has a number you can assign every variable a formula thus turning them into a constant AKA a known variable. 

Now humans are for the most part a known variable. Our decision making is based on thousands of factors but each will be identifiable as criminology shows. However our actions may not always reflect our decision for a split moment in time between the chemical processes the brain can subconsciously act without the higher brain function knowing about it. This is documented fact.

So how can you arrest someone because you are a sure they will commit a crime? They can prevent the crime YES but not arrest someone based on a mathematical probability. 

Time travel I take seriously because it possible but I cant take this seriously. I know a thing or two about math and science and I know that a constant variable is possible BUT it takes a single nerve cell to allow or stop an action. You cannot account for all of them because you dont know if they are active or passive or preoccupied. Truth is you cannot "brain scan" every human for every moment of everyday.

----------


## Trickzta

Yeah Teco, the comment about being arrested before you commit the crime was tongue in cheek. 

With police, social welfare,  court, federal and other records being digitally assigned to the offenders profile, I fail to see the advantage of having the public at large engage in answering questions.

What they're up to is stepping up the 'get ready for your microchip' propaganda	program a notch or two.

When maths and science have numbered everything..... I take it you can still add one to the finite sum or am I missing something here?

'The War on Terror' is the biggest con that Media and US Hawks present as the reason and justification for the numerous wars and war crimes against countries that choose to trade or pay for oil by other means than the Petro-dollar.

These countries have been demolished and pillaged for declining the loanshark offers of the IMF and other financial institutions and of course the Petro-dollar saga.

Before 9/11 Libya, Iraq, Afganistan, Syria, Iran and I think Sudan and Kuwait were not using Petro-dollars. War on what?

I've heard that teleport experiments have had some success. Not too many details are known by myself, but time travel would or could? be based on some common technology.

We should be looking at the 'black money' and the shadow government, the seat of Government power, ruled by bankers, the hand that pulls the strings.

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/so...ecretgov_2.htm

----------


## tec0

I am sorry to say that “time travel” is simple enough in “maths” but infinitely more complicated in practice. Firstly to go back in time is “almost” impossible you can travel back in time as far as a few seconds. 

Nature is very unforgiving especially if you become a paradox. Now nature made sure that a paradox cannot happen. So there are “rules” that cannot be altered one of them is mass and time-space you cannot exist in the future and in the past at the same time. So the very second you go into the past the future you will disappear. “Now scientists have debated this phenomenon to death but the truth is one body can only occupy space time as long as it is there to occupy that space that time and so on. 

So a long story short can you go back in time? Yes “by seconds at most” Is it possible with our technology? No... Because the amount of energy you will need is crazy. BUT that said natural wormholes do exist so exploiting them is still a possibility. 

Can we go forward in time? YES... BUT it is not as simple firstly you need to accelerate to near light speed. Now to do that will take today’s technology years and only after a very long time of travelling in space at the highest possible speed will your mass be heavy enough to slow time down within the acceleration. So in effect time will move slower for you then what it does on earth. 

Now if you can control mass and gravity... that changes things and you can “freefall” into the future but again we don’t have that tech today. Just to give you an idea on earth “if you have the tech and energy based on what we know now you will have to go around the world 7 times a second every second “without stopping” for a few years.  Now how are you going to hide that because if you hit something at that speed it will be catastrophic. 

Thus the conclusion can we go forward in time? YES... With existing technology? NO... Will the rules change? Maybe if we are clever enough...

----------


## Trickzta

Time travel is tricky, with wormholes and timewarps we may still move into another time in amother place, but will we ever be able to come back to the same place in time?

Is this how you got to our planet? lol, just a little friendly joke.

----------


## Trickzta

Three countries with South African ti Israel still selling secret US military technology to China.

Old habits are hard to break or have ISAM (IsraelAmerica) implanted a virus in the package in anticipation of the Chinese sharing these secrets with Iran?

http://www.pakalertpress.com/2013/12...logy-to-china/ es that define all the things that are wrong and corrupted in today's world.

----------


## Trickzta

Three countries with ties to South Africa that define all that is wrong and corrupted in today's world.

 Israel still selling secret US military technology to China.

Old habits are hard to break or have ISAM (IsraelAmerica) implanted a virus in the package in anticipation of the Chinese sharing these secrets with Iran?

http://www.pakalertpress.com/2013/12...logy-to-china/

----------


## Trickzta

Bikes and micro apartments could become the order of the day, or not?

The*actions*as discussed, unfortunately, result from Presidential*Executive Orders(PEOs), which were designed to and supposedly will take away: our rights as*citizens, our cars, food and farms, healthcare and*welfare services, and relocate us torelocation*centers at*the federal*government’s whim.

http://www.pakalertpress.com/2013/12...-are-we-to-do/

----------


## tec0

> Bikes and micro apartments could become the order of the day, or not?
> 
> The*actions*as discussed, unfortunately, result from Presidential*Executive Orders(PEOs), which were designed to and supposedly will take away: our rights as*citizens, our cars, food and farms, healthcare and*welfare services, and relocate us torelocation*centers at*the federal*government’s whim.
> 
> http://www.pakalertpress.com/2013/12...-are-we-to-do/


We need not worry about being forced to live in “micro homes”. One of the main aspects of the NWO is population control. Now you will have your “working class” and your supper rich. The poor and unemployable will no longer exist “if” they get there way so population will be down to a minimal.

And even if we live in “micro homes” and use very basic personal transport systems this will not be the worst thing that will happen to us “the working class”. See the second and more prominent objective is to strip people from “free will” so you can look forward to a medicated passive state.  Also you will have no rights at all. Imagine the true implications for a moment.   

But even this is a very old concept dating back thousands of years. 

The future will be a cold dark place for most of us.

----------


## tec0

Trickzta >> Tell me if you feel like it, but what do you think is the goal of the NWO? What is it that they seek/want?

----------


## Trickzta

Third World in a spiralling debt barrel roll. Self enslaved by tricky and unbelievable swindling and double dealing 'Bubble Biters'

In his book, Confessions of an Economic Hit Man, John Perkins explains how the third world has been coerced over the past several decades – through pressure and trickery of various kinds – into perpetual debt bondage. By design, the debts can never be repaid. Instead, the debts must be periodically refinanced, and each round of refinancing buries the nation deeper in debt-

http://www.pakalertpress.com/2013/12...Alert+Press%29

Some background by David Anderson, one of the world's top time travel scientists, solved an algorythym (no spell check) problem and solved the satellite stability  dilema.

Teco, maybe this is what you meant by giving numbers to everything? Worm holes also discussed although this is not the latest it is interesting to some.

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/ci...metravel02.htm

----------


## Trickzta

Teco, anything could happen there are too many factors that are variable and and very unpredictable.

I will reply later, phone driving me crazy.

----------


## Trickzta

In 2013, we witnessed a global uprising to halt unprovoked military action in Syria. The powers-that-be demanded war and the people said no. *For those keeping track, it's the first time in history that that's ever happened on a global scale. 
http://www.activistpost.com/2013/12/...-2014.html?m=1 

Let's hope we can, globally speaking, maintain this ability to prevent war being engineered by an elitist hierarchy of bubble biters and their 'made for TV & manipulated by social media' propaganda news. 

If you open the link you'll find a piece casting doubt on the likelyhood of The US & China going to war, I agree and have said so before. 

Besides the reason in the link, and US & Chinese co-operation in space, in medicine, in human experiments, besides the lose-lose nuke war scenario, the US supplies military secrets to Beijing.

Not overtly of course, through Israeli Intelligence, through CIA placed leaks using fake informers, and through long drops or whatever they call it. lol.

But anything can happen. Things can change overnight. 

One thing's for sure though, the ptb, mostly bubble biters, have a big influence or interfence in local affairs all over.

They change regimes as they please.

Their agent approaches Heads of State with a command worded as a request. Cash in one hand and a cosh in the other.

Africa is under their spell, to a large degree. Indebted to pay interest on monoply loans, while our minerals are plundered and our crops are modified in such a devious way.

GM food or seeds are different enough to patent, but, they are similar enough that no testing or labeling is required.

----------


## tec0

You are at 19 pages already and I am yet to see a conclusion. Well perhaps I can help with that.  The new world order is a large global movement but there goals actually very simple. And it is not what you may think. Here is a video I found that explains it in less than seven minutes.  

Now considering others and I spend hours upon hours reading trough all your links and some of them are really a massive read I feel that asking 7 minutes from your time just to watch a video is not too much to ask.

----------


## Trickzta

Thank you Teco, I watched the video right through. I'm not sure it resolves the dilema we are facing.

I've added this perception or “theory of inherited problems by the relative few“ (note, not peer reviewed)

Passive resistance of many against the few, leaves the few with a big problem. 

Unless the reactions of the few is such that they become the many, in which case that leaves the few with a big problem. 
Quote by Trikzta.


Social media is a powerful tool, used to great advantage by the bubble biters.

The way media plays a role in the world today can be seem here; http://globalfree.wordpress.com/

Sun Tzu wrote about the art of war and expands on deception as a tool of war. Written around 500 BC this is still relevant today.
ml
http://globalfree.wordpress.com/2013...-from-sun-tsu/ 

Why wiki is weird. Too many Kooks twist the tale.
Quote by Trikzta.
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23354613

----------


## tec0

Trickzta > Well the orders are very old but most of them point to the same basics. My own research, conversations and so on led me to believe that the above statement isn’t so outlandish.

As you know it is well documented that “Death” worship is part of many rituals. I felt the video-clip was well articulated and thought out. If you consider for a moment; other cults that consider “evil” as their main objection you will find a similar mindset. 

In many old movies the antagonist has a state of deep-seated ill-will; also they almost always say “join me” and beg to be killed by the hands of the hero. The result being that the heart of the hero can be as dark as their own.  The topic itself goes back a long time so this is hardly “new” but rings true in most of our history. 

There are many examples where impoverishment and unsympathetic rigorous ruthless oppression led to demoralising events where torture and death played out in its most severe from. The goal to corrupt the masses may sound a bit “extreme” but plausible.

What this boils down to is “the happening” is by design each aspect will have a cause and effect and it is easy to see in your own post that people can see both the “cause and the effect” but the motive remains blurry especially if “those that are responsible for the causes” are already in power and have reaches beyond measure.

----------


## HR Solutions

You two are just "feeding" each other about what a "bad" place we live in !!! Why don't u just enjoy the world for what it is.

Posted from a beautifull Munich , Germany.

----------


## Citizen X

> [/FONT]
> 
> Hi Trickzta,
> 
> Sorry for the late response, I travel rather extensively, to hell and back that is!!
> 
> Firstly, I’m most certainly not a wise man! I don’t want to be part of the ‘wise club,’ I’m part of the ‘weak and foolish things of this world.”
> I first read ‘Das Capital, in either 1990 or 1991, I have since revisited it at least 25 times. ‘Das Capital,’ is light reading, try his doctoral thesis: “The difference between the Democritean and Epicurean Philosophy,” at the following link, this is where he speaks the most about religion
> 
> ...


I know that I'm going off topic here, forgive me Trickzta, I might not get another opportunity like this:

Was Albert Einstein a brilliant man?? 

It’s ironic that Karl Marx has being demonised by the West to such an extent that the word ‘communist,’ is seen as tantamount to evil! Notwithstanding this, many who condemn Karl Marx have never read any of his works and don’t have a working understanding of his ideal state. This is compounded by the erstwhile Soviet Union’s rendition, if you will, of his writings. The fact is Karl Marx himself would have been disgusted at what transpired in the Soviet Union. 
Funny how Albert Einstein, who favoured socialism and wrote an essay on it entitled ‘Why Socialism,’ is not demonised.

There are many other western philosophers who didn’t believe in God and yet they don’t get the same bad press as Karl Marx! Have you ever wondered why?


An English philosopher, the so called *‘Monster of Malmesbury,’* Thomas Hobbes was an atheist. Yet no bad press for him! In fact in 1666 the English parliament had a vociferous debate, they believed that Thomas Hobbes was the cause of the plague. In 1683 his publications were burnt in Oxford in public.

*The question is not : has communism failed? The real question is : Is capitalism working?
*
Want to see what Albert Einstein[a brilliant man] had to say about socialism? Have a look at this link:


http://www.exponentialimprovement.co...0Socialism.pdf

Unbelievable, for just one sentence a brilliant philosopher is tainted for an eternity.

----------


## Citizen X

> You are at 19 pages already and I am yet to see a conclusion. Well perhaps I can help with that. The new world order is a large global movement but there goals actually very simple. And it is not what you may think. Here is a video I found that explains it in less than seven minutes. 
> 
> Now considering others and I spend hours upon hours reading trough all your links and some of them are really a massive read I feel that asking 7 minutes from your time just to watch a video is not too much to ask.


Tec0, I suspect that you know where to look for the real answers about the NWO, quite simple really: The books of Daniel, Ezekiel and Revelation read together and in context. A text-in context approach, to interpreting these sacred scrolls is required. It’s exciting in many ways but also challenging and requiring discipline and a willingness to serve.
Bear this mind though, there are many prophecies that have yet to be fulfilled before we even reach this point of the NWO. This post reminds me of a vow I took and was not faithful to, by this date, I should have become knowledgeable in all aspects of Biblical prophecy and especially explaining it. I failed dismally. No pity party here, just some plain old measurement of actual results compared to desired results. Back to the drawing board for me…

----------

tec0 (30-Dec-13)

----------


## tec0

> Tec0, I suspect that you know where to look for the real answers about the NWO, quite simple really: The books of Daniel, Ezekiel and Revelation read together and in context. A text-in context approach, to interpreting these sacred scrolls is required. Its exciting in many ways but also challenging and requiring discipline and a willingness to serve.
> Bear this mind though, there are many prophecies that have yet to be fulfilled before we even reach this point of the NWO. This post reminds me of a vow I took and was not faithful to, by this date, I should have become knowledgeable in all aspects of Biblical prophecy and especially explaining it. I failed dismally. No pity party here, just some plain old measurement of actual results compared to desired results. Back to the drawing board for me


I personally believe that failing is the best possible way to learn something. I failed many times in my life but you just try harder and in the end the subject whatever it may be will become a strong point. So never ever see it as a bad thing.

----------

Citizen X (31-Dec-13)

----------


## adrianh

tec0 - you are wrong about failure. People who are really clever, unlike you and I, learn from the mistakes of others and don't make the same mistakes themselves. The reality is that you do not have to get addicted to Cocaine to know that it is bad for you, you simply look at what happens to others who do. You don't have to stick your finger in plug to know that you will get a nasty shock, you can infer as much from the nature of electricity.

Saying that we have to make mistakes to learn is simply a cop out for the stupidity of not calculating risk properly. We tell ourselves that is ok just to make ourselves feel a bit better about our own stupidity. I know all about it because I am the one that goes through life banging my head against the same walls that many already did.

----------


## tec0

> tec0 - you are wrong about failure. People who are really clever, unlike you and I, learn from the mistakes of others and don't make the same mistakes themselves. The reality is that you do not have to get addicted to Cocaine to know that it is bad for you, you simply look at what happens to others who do. You don't have to stick your finger in plug to know that you will get a nasty shock, you can infer as much from the nature of electricity.
> 
> Saying that we have to make mistakes to learn is simply a cop out for the stupidity of not calculating risk properly. We tell ourselves that is ok just to make ourselves feel a bit better about our own stupidity. I know all about it because I am the one that goes through life banging my head against the same walls that many already did.


Failure as in failing a subject like lets say science is not a bad thing just going to get good at it. That was the point I was making.

----------


## adrianh

tec0 - there is no such thing as failure. There is only learning. Thomas Edison did not fail 10,000 times in his quest to invent the light bulb, he found 10,000 ways that do not work.

The way our education system works is fundamentally flawed because it kills creative thought. I read a lovely story that clearly explains what I mean. A group of kids were asked to draw the sky, clouds & sun. All the kids except one little girl drew a yellow sun radiating light into a blue sky and white clouds. The one little girl got 1/10 and everybody thought that she was doff. She drew a greyish sky with yellow, orange and red lines and steaks of light across the drawing. The teacher told her that the sky does not look like that. She told the teacher that when she looks out of the window at dusk she knows that the sun is below the horizon and the suns rays radiate through the clouds to make the clouds look yellow orange and red. She also said that sometimes the rays goes through the gaps between the clouds and it looks like white rays across the sky.

Education that teaches black vs white, right vs wrong, pass vs fail is fundamentally flawed. There are simply degrees of understanding, experience, knowledge and application.

----------


## ians

I read fail stand for...
F-first
A-attempt 
I-in 
L-learning

----------

Citizen X (31-Dec-13)

----------


## Trickzta

An interesting site about psyops, worth a peep, Rhodesia is there too, see how propaganda aka lies in this case demonised Rhodesia, media was overlooking the fact that more than half of the armed forces were blacl.
http://www.psywarrior.com/links.html

Teco, you asked for my opinion and I'll try to do just that.
Another massive con? opinion.
Monsanto doesn't have the farmer's interests in mind, they want farming to be in the hands of a global corporation that blindly applies their (Monsanto's) poisonous pesticides and herbicides in ever increasing potencies and quantities.

Corporations that plant only the seeds that Monsanto has modified, the seeds that the company deems God and Nature created with inherent flaws, that scientists can improve on.

Despite the growing mountain of evidence that natural means of farming produces a better yield* without the use of poisonous pesticides that insects become immune to.

Despite the scientific and documented peer reviewed research that strongly suggests that lies, bribes and political clout are the best part of their devious plan.

Their fake science is not an improvement on the natural God given source that has enabled man to survive for untold thousands of years.

This is true regardless of the amount of false data their scientists and Federal Agencies endorse as truth.

This is true despite the millions in bribes and 'black money' spent on silencing those who that expose the holes in their 'false science' and reveal their hidden agenda of mass murder.

They know this to be true. That is why they have several Seed Banks containing natural seeds by the score but not one of their own improved poisonous seeds that they proclaim to be superior.

Stop globalists from owning all food and water sources while we still can. Don't be fooled. You mean nothing to them. Less than nothing.

It is the fallacy of their drug induced perception of survival that drives these Elitist fantasy seeking (Utopia) and mentally challenged* sub human beings to be deceived into believing that what they are contemplating is essential.

Essential to the survival of the cultured and civilised, a special group to which they belong to, the chosen race.

Those who would be over run and destroyed by hordes of pagan marauders who breed like flies and spread pestilence in their wake, zombies is the new name for these misfits which the Nazis must exterminate.

Notes.
This is written by my own hand, the information is not my own. The Nazi connection has been made before, I carry it a little further than those whose works I have read.

Nazi, in this context, does not refer to a specific race of people, but rather to a delusional collection of like minded radical groups of power wielding fanatics with more money than brains, a classification that applies, even when the sum of their wealth is one penny or part thereof. 

This is my opinion of the current assault on humanity, not all of which is verifiable, but all of which is based on verifiable knowledge.

To avoid flooding the post with external links, links or sources will be supplied on request.

*a by-product of the brainwashing and mind control measures applied over a lifetime often from a very early age.

Bear this in mind as the story unfolds.

Monsanto's claim that less pesticides are needed when using the 'better than God made' seeds is a myth. A flat out lie.

AG Farben, a massive industrial complex that had strong ties to the Nazis, the company that produced the poisonous gasses, the massive war machine complex that by some miracle remained untouched by Allied carpet bombing air raids.

Only the American Standard Oil Complex in Germany was as lucky as AG Farben was when it came to avoiding bomb damage.

While all the other factories around them, including POW camps housing Allied prisoners, fell victim to the bombing raids.

Monsanto sprang out of the AG Farben giant, when the company was divided as spoils of war, part of a Nazi deal (terms and conditions of surrender).

Monsanto went on to cause much pollution, serious pollution causing deadly conditions that they strongly denied. 

These are documented facts, no theories needed. The list of crimes they committed reads like a horror story and nothing has changed in this regard.

They have 'sold' the evil and criminal division of Monsanto in an obvious PR exercise. They have improved their PR efforts in an attempt to repair the companies image, tarnished by the criminal actions of the past.

They have the 'pretty boy' image of Bill Gates to push their agenda of monopoly by spreading their lies and greasing the palms of corrupt politicians all around the globe.

The Nazi plan continues. The acronym NWO could correctly be read as Nazi World Order.

The Nazi doctrine was about ethnic cleansing and the eradication of inferior tribes or nations.

This goal is the goal of the elitist secret societies active today. Millions have died, millions more will die. 

War, famine, disease and poisoned food and water will ensure this happens. All these factors will be engineered by the people pretending to help, pretending to care.

The Nazi movement was preserved by criminals in America, some legitimised and running huge corporations, some hidden from view and completing human studies (live experiments) and mind control techniques.

Other divisions are perfecting new weapons. Mostly in secret facilities many underground.

These Nazis are Masters of deception and spread dis- & mis-information on a scale never seen nor imagined possible, except by a few that are ridiculed, demonised or silenced forever. Your silence bought,
demanded under threat or made permanent.

The brilliant minds and heroes of tomorrow, the illuminated and the hunter, the artist and the butcher, the kings and queens, prophets and profits, are going virtual and viral courtesy of the internet.*

* the internet is an internetional wild world web, at its head is http. I think this the alliance to counter the half-brick brained that would dare drop the petro-dollar system in favour of a more favourable deal. But I digress.

The internet is a powerful tool, and the main players, most of then are already being primed today, those with potential for 'creative' and/or 'created' roles in multiple disiplines are known already.

 The selected will be nurtured and directed with subtle techniques gleaned from decades of experiments based on Nazi studies carried out on war time prisoners especially gypsies and jews, nomadic free spirits that enrage the narrow minded Nazi scientists by defying their concept of how the order of life should be defined.


Jews and Gypsies were
happier, friendlier and had a love of life that exceeds the limit that the Nazi creed is capable of attaining, or understanding enough, to explain in long winded dictates that demand all things be of a nature as defined by their concept of human reasoning and the explanation of human existence and its purpose on earth.

to be continued

----------


## adrianh

Dude, you got typing diarrha which causes you to type masses of crap!

----------


## Trickzta

lol, welcome to the real world. What did you have difficulty with? Can't wrap your head around anything in particular?

Let me know and I'll draw you a picture.

Complaints of the season to you and all the other members, may you prosper in 2014.

----------


## adrianh

It's all just worthless waffle. Quantity can never replace quality.

----------


## Trickzta

It's ok Adriaan, seeing as we are soulmates, I know you meant that in a nice way.  :Wink: 

Teco, this one has a movie in it. Also touches on being arrested before the crime happens.

The majority's decision, he writes, means that "search warrants may now be based on predictions of the commission of future crimes," which is an uncomfortable concept to say the least.
http://m.naturalnews.com/news/043361...exas_cops.html

----------


## adrianh

Yea, you're right....I had to add my bit of worthless waffle :-)

----------

Trickzta (02-Jan-14)

----------


## Citizen X

@Trickzta :Big Grin: , the one thing that I have learnt from you is that if one is passionate about certain issues and topics then one has a tendency to research and pursue such topics vigorously. Heres the thing though, I think that one should also then have an ability to challenge such research skills into something productive and meaningful, something or some area that one is not really so passionate about[No innuendo, I give you my word as a gentleman :Embarrassment: ]. 

_Im by no means suggesting_ that your topics are not meaningful. Im just doing a bit of self-examination. Im trying to establish if I can channel my research skills or energy if you will into other categories of TFSA. 

So, I sincerely thank you for being a litmus test of sorts to what an individual can do when he/she is passionate about something.

My hypothesis is that this same energy can also be used to the greater good in areas that we perhaps not so passionate about!!
Food for thought..just my 2 cents

----------


## Trickzta

Vanash, I'll reply a little later. 

 Third force still active in SA? Still wonder if Nazis play a role today? 

An interview in 2001 exposes or proposes evidence that will chill the blood of some, thrill the hearts of others.

http://spitfirelist.com/for-the-reco...ola-apartheid/

----------


## Trickzta

WoW, jukkel stukkel, jislaaik! Would you believe what conspiracies are saying about us? Where do they find this junk?

http://rigorousintuition.yuku.com/to...-Project-Coast

http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/t...ry_ford/1.html

 Killing two birds with one stone, promoting vaccination and medication, the propagandist report stated that such threats and "deterioration" might be followed by only "limited improvement . . . owing to better prevention and control efforts, new drugs, and vaccines.

They said it, not me this time lol.

http://www.tetrahedron.org/articles/...r_on_AIDS.html

 Obviously, due to the lethal nature and severe cost of the AIDS pandemic, should this authors horrific documentation be largely disseminated, and my man-made origin of AIDS premise established firmly, it would beg a global reevaluation of vaccination science, politics, and policies. At least three Third World nations, including the Nation of Islam, Kenya, and now South Africa, have moved in this direction. For related reasons, as discussed by U.S. intelligence agency analysts, AIDS science is now recognized as a "national security" threat.*

Don't look at me - they said it! 
Whatever will they say next?

 Cipro and smallpox vaccine have much in common besides capturing America's urgent attention in recent weeks. The parent companies that produce these favored elixirs for anthrax and smallpox bioterrorism are linked, strangely enough, to an infamous history involving contaminated blood, the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA), and even the Nazis-associations that the FBI doesn't seem anxious to explore.

WoW! Gotta let some people know about this, I'm not as mad as a hatter after all. (I'm much madder than that!) 

http://www.tetrahedron.org/news/NR011112.html

----------


## Trickzta

CIA & Apartheid Regime hold hands & share knowledge. Smugglers defying the UN Sanctions left, right & Mrs Venter.

At the height of imposed sanctions, which on the whole were mostly ineffective, we were still able to buy Fords, Chevs, John Deere farming equipment, white appliances (Speed Queen laundry machines, Amana fridges/freezers & microwave ovens.) and other US products.

Seems like the US cashed in big time, while other traditional trading partners were bound by the UN authorised sanctions.

When Ian Smith's Rhodesia was sanctioned, their tobacco was shipped via 'A' Berth at Cape Town Docks.

The tobacco was loaded at night, A Berth was the furthest berth in the docks that could be reached by rail.

This was before container shipping was introduced.

 An innovation that put a stop to much of the theft from damaged cardboard cartons, it also meant a smaller labour force was needed to service the merchant navy ships.

A shorter time spent in the berths loading & unloading also saved the shipping companies money.

Containerisation also made it easier for Government and other criminals to smuggle on a large scale in broad daylight.

The main reason we received US sanctioned slush supplies was to help us stop the 'rooi gevaar' (red danger or communist threat) from liberating Africa from the Imperial Empire.

Truthfully, the commies would have plundered our wealth in much the same way the 'Free World Order' do. Free? Don't be fooled by fancy words!

The CIA asked congress for $4 million as aid for SA. Congress allocated $1 million. 

No problem. They used the one mil to buy and sell cocaine. One deal & they had the $4 mil they wanted.

I have no proof of this, that will stand up in a court of law, and am not interested in finding a reliable source. Thus this info about drug smuggling is strictly opinion. Opinion and theory. 

That the CIA is the major drug smuggling gang, world wide, is common knowledge in the public domain.

There are those whackheads that tell of Bill (I never inhaled & Monica never swallowed) Clinton going with the crew to ensure that his cut is prime quality.

Seeing that Rolling Stone Keith Richards visits Bill at the Clinton Cottage every chance he gets, I am inclined to believe the coke rumours, theories or myths.

At least Bill doesn't have to inhale the s**t. He won't be able to lie his way out of this one, should he be asked!

This is disgusting! Sick!
 "I will not only write about the missions but about the NWO timetable and planned events, including a chronology. And I will name names." Tatum tells of the horrors behind the fancy lives of sick power hungry politians. 

http://www.whale.to/b/guyatt.html#TH...COCAINE_TRAIN_

 Above all, he is aware that his testimony implicates serving and former US Presidents plus a whole list of high-level government officials and others in a welter of nefarious activities - including assassination, blackmail, coercion, gun-running, money-laundering and cocaine-trafficking.

(nice fancy scumbags some people call friends) 

http://www.lloydthomas.org/5-SpecialStudies/CIA.htm

Remember the fancy word warning? Now kidnap & abduction across International borders has a new(ish) fancy name - extraordinary rendition (sounds like a cover of a song that is better than the original)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extraordinary_rendition

Many fancy words are used by Intelligence Agencies (Intelligence is a fancy word for spying & espionage, assasinations & acts of terror, not remotely related to the Old Oxford Dictionary term which indicates the ability to reason, calculate & learn, & all that jazz.)

Collateral damage is fancy speak for women & children killed by Military mistakes or possibly planned 'mistake'.

Mistake is fancy speak for planned atrocities. Israel makes mistakes but who cares?

 Suspected terrorists have been known to jump out of rendition planes, usually over the ocean.

Oops, terrorists should be freedom fighters.

I've messed up & discarded many posts of late. Cell phones are not ideal unless you have Word or a program that doesn't limit the number of words you can use.

Seems that this post also got a little mixed up. But, fox it, I'm posting anyway. Apologies, but it is not as fukashima'd as the other posts I dumped.

In these links the international drug lords are named, as well as an insight into the real way the cooky crumbles. Eye opening to say the least.

Some links go to sites  unsuitable for the squeamish & not for children.

One last sorry for the poor presentation.

----------


## tec0

Trickzta > Did you know that misinformation does more harm than good?

Here is the thing that you need to be careful about. When you go all out on conspiracy you yourself create mistrust between the people and governing bodies. This makes it easier for the bad guy the real bad guy to move around and get support from the public. 

So what you are doing by creating mistrust? You allow them to gain momentum get financial support and justify their actions. As I myself dont mind your post as a distraction reading it all takes forever but I did get through it all. But I noticed that you are slowly moving towards specific government groups and singling out a few topics. I do not agree with these topics I do not think that you are right about them NOR do I consider them accurate. 

I dont mind talking about science fiction VS science fact but I think you know that we are long past that section.    

*I respectfully request that this thread be taken to the members only section.*

 :Sorry: 

I am sorry Trickzta but you didnt show some form of restraint.

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol ..................

From the little but I read

----------


## adrianh

faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaark me silly.....

I am left but gobsmacked when the ruler of "La La Land" admonishes the king of "The land where fairies dwell" for agreeing with all his whimsical utterances and making even more  bizarre statements!

Could it be that craziness if defined as "A person who hit his head a but harder on the floor when his mamma dropped he than when my mamma dropped me". The definition makes perfect sense when one thinks about it; "to be crazy, you need to be a little bit more crazy  than the one who gets to decide who is crazy"

----------


## Citizen X

Without addressing each and every proposition that Trickzta has made, it’s safe to say that some of his propositions do indeed have merit and historical accuracy. I’ll focus on just two.

1. Albert Speer was Adolf Hitler’s Minister of arms and production and official architect of all Germany’s building projects at that time. He was in Hitler’s inner-circle. It’s impossible that he knew nothing about the holocaust. Note this, not before the Nuremburg trials but somewhere in the middle of these trials, he suddenly claims that he was planning to assassinate Hitler. There’s not a single shred of evidence to suggest this except his word. Unlike the others at the trial of his rank who got the death penalty, he was sentenced to 20 years in prison. He was found guilty of both war crimes and crimes against humanity, yet no death penalty, why???

2. Wernher von Braun was the German scientist who developed the V1 and V2 rockets used by Hitler. He was eventually recruited by the USA and even given a medal by the USA

----------

Trickzta (04-Jan-14)

----------


## pmbguy

Yeah sure many Nazis are guilty of war crimes, but what about what the US, Britain and Russia had done during the war? What about Nagasaki and Hiroshima? What about the deliberate bombing of civilians in German cities? Dresden?
Stalin really stands out. He is a criminal psychopath, he is responsible for more deaths than even old Hitler. So why didn’t they stand accused of war crimes?....well you see it is the looser of the war that is put on trail not the victor. The victor committed the same war crimes for which they accused their vanquished foe of committing. Nuremburg was a half fraud. Other war crime tribunals like the Hague are a total farce. Western leaders cannot be persecuted at the Hague, only leaders/people who are outside or against the west. The west will simply veto any attempt at bringing one of its own leaders before the court.   

So when somebody says... “oh it’s so unfair, Speer should have received the gallows or Von Braun should have been put on trial” I laugh. What a crock of shit. It was a war. A war like any war has “war crimes” committed on both sides. You can’t just punish the looser and cal it fair.

Now Von Braun was a genius. Sure he did use slave labour in the production of his V1 and V2, but this was during war. We lucky that the US snapped him up, broken arm and all, before the Russians could. Otherwise it would have been the USSR moon landings we observed and not the US moon landing. You see he was absolutely vital in the NASA space program. Without him the US would not have landed on the moon in 69. Back to the notion of the Russians capturing Von Braun. If this happened the USSR would have developed ICBM’s (Intercontinental Balistic Missiles) which would have been far more advanced the US. They would have had Europe at their knees. This would have changed history and the USSR could have been the dominant power in Europe today kicking ass and drinking vodka.

----------


## Trickzta

Many thanks Vanash, operation paperclip was to integrate Nazi and other German scientists, business men, etc into American science projects, weapon and space projects etc.

Many Nazi war criminals were granted amnesty in exchange for their working on secret & other projects for the US Government.

New identities were supplied to those that were on the wanted list. Conspiracy? yes. Theory? NO.

Google operation paperclip, find your own link.  :Wink: 

Theories that have matured and are facts beyond any doubt. Expect more truth to emerge.

I may be crazy but I'm not so shortsighted that I would risk  being mocked and having my mental status questioned for the sake of posting fairy tales.

I am however planning a trip to La La Land in the near future. The King and I need a but of  time to talk things over.   :Wink: 

Declassified*government documents show considerations included: host funerals for “mock-victims,” “start rumors (many),” and “blow up a U.S. ship in Guantanamo Bay and blame Cuba.” They even suggested somehow pinning John Glenn’s potential death, should his rocket explode, on communists in Cuba.

http://www.pakalertpress.com/2014/01...Alert+Press%29

----------

Citizen X (04-Jan-14)

----------


## Citizen X

> So why didn’t they stand accused of war crimes?....well you see it is the looser of the war that is put on trail not the victor. The victor committed the same war crimes for which they accused their vanquished foe of committing.


pmbguy, if what you saying is that we have selective morality in this world, then, yes that's true.

----------


## pmbguy

Yes we definitely have selective morality. This really stands out in “war courts”. It’s never fair when only one side has to face justice, then it’s not really justice. I think the only time it was done in any fair fashion was the Yugoslav wars when Serbs Croats and Bosniaks were brought before the Hague for war crimes. Many leaders and commanders on all sides were found guilty.

----------


## pmbguy

The thing that I find a bit strange is that you think that all this stuff is new....why? The world has always been a battleground between states. Espionage, covert activities and propaganda is nothing new. The stuff you bring up is so basic it is the kind of stuff you learn in foreign policy studies 101.  Because you think this is something new and you think people dont know about it you call it evidence of a NWO. My friend if you read a few history books (Not just a paragraph here and there on the internet) you will find that all this stuff you think you are blowing our minds with is not new and it is certainly not evidence of a NWO.

You simply use this thread to copy and paste things from the internet, thinking you blowing our minds. Most of it has been in the public domain for a long time. You combine crazy bullshit stories and run of the mill global realities into a long list of copy and paste orgies. 

I have still to see you have a discussion (in your own words) on anything. Are you capable of debating anything?

----------

HR Solutions (04-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

In my own words.

 Pmguy, what history books do you refer to? Vague might be fashionable, but it remains vague.

History is fascinating, especially when you know the truth behind the censored BS most history books portray.

So I'll ask again, which books do you refer to? The one the winners wrote? The one that covers up the truth? The one that is factually flawed and one-sided? The Readers Digest?

Moving on.
Get real. What is new? Well if you discount previous ancient civilisations of which very little is known at present, then....

New is a term used to distinguish the difference in relation to the past or previous person, occurence etc. 

New could also be a concept that has been debated and discussed for centuries, without the means to bring it about.

The concept could be called new until it has been implemented, and called new for some time after implimentation.

Splitting hairs is not new.

Never before was there real time communication capabilities on a global scale.

Never before was technology as advanced as it is today. 

Never before was psychology and audiovisual media used for mind control.

Never before was war waged using TV coverage and propaganda as a tool to gain victory.

Never before was there a real threat manifest in every piece of real estate on this planet.

Never before could a war of enormous proportions be waged anywhere on the planet. Military mobility today is unmatched in scale and time taken to mobilise to the extent of deserving the tag 'New'.

Never before was there a global 
policeman. A policeman above the law he enforces.

Never before was social media a way of organising protests in such an efficient manner. Fellow protesters were informed of strategies by authorities in an attempt to regain control, on a minute to minute basis.

Never before was social media capable of inciting civil disobediance on a scale as is the case today.

Never before had an oppressive and abusive minority ceded power to an overwhelming majority, without a backlash of a violent nature pre or post transfer of power.  


Never before were so many so completely fooled by so few.

Come to think about it, what is new about South Africa? Regime change on the cards?

Cut and paste is something I acknowledged before anyone mentioned it. Not all my posts are of that nature, but nice try anyway.

 Are you capable of debating in a mature fashion? As in not getting personal with childish insults?

If yes, then choose a subject and fire the first salvo. Let the debate begin.

Tomorrow is a new day. But don't ask me what is new about it. The date maybe. Who knows?

Bring it on my friend, I accept the challenge.

----------


## pmbguy

Good day Trickzta 

I would like to start off by thanking YOU for responding. 

I agree with you that history is written by the victor. What is contained in history books is will only ever be the half truth. Very often we only hear the truth after declassification many years later, however this certainly does not mean we ever hear the whole truth. Technically and practically the truth of history about anything can never be ascertained. We can only ever be closer or further from the truth. 

My biggest issue with your evidence and style of debate is the schizophrenic nature in which it is presented. Let me explain. You pick and choose totally random bits of info with absolutely no coherence. You jumble together all sorts of information from conspiracy theories to declassified actions of the CIA. You do all of this without ever stopping to discuss any one point in particular. You dont actually debate any point you simply use (coining a new phrase) Shotgun-Linking, which is bad in its own right but the links are not even about the same subject. 

You provide all this info with no personal evaluation of the information nor do you come to any conclusion. Given your style of debate it is impossible for anybody to have a constructive debate with you. 

It seems that the only time when you write your own thoughts is when you are challenged for not writing your own thoughts. 

At this point I cannot debate any particular point with you because you have no actual stance on anything. Its all written by other people. 

Debate is about using the information that you have and articulating your own thoughts on the matter. Its about having a reasoned discussion about the premises, not the continual presentation of premises (shotgun linking). You need to make your OWN conclusions (however tentative that may be) and use that as a starting point of a discussion/debate. By using your own words and thoughts you build a solid understanding of your own knowledge on the matter. Without articulating your own thoughts on the thread you cannot have a debate, nor will you ever influence anybody else.

May I give you some humble advice. Pick one area relating to the NWO (E.g. the UN) then discuss what your conclusions are in your own words, make it short and to the point. E.g The UN supports the NWO because of x y z... Then you and other people can widen the discussion on any particular point on your original post. This is just off the cuff but I think you get the idea. 
Its like writing an essay for the exams. You white in your own words. You provide the premises you provide your conclusion and the reasons to back up your conclusions etc etc... You only use the links as a reference to where your information comes from.

I am not perfect. I also dont wish to seem preachy, but please consider what I have written.

----------

HR Solutions (05-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

And your point is?

----------


## pmbguy

Look... I understand that you are struggling with having to write posts on your cell phone. I know how shit that is, however a post written in your own hand is worth 100 copy and paste posts. You are good at telling us what others say, but what do you think? Lets discuss your thoughts on the matter. Its impossible for anybody to debate a link because the link does not talk back. You will only be able to bring your point across successfully by your own hand.

I don’t want to come across as a thread Nazi, but in your case I feel you and others who participate in this thread will benefit greatly once You participate. You have allot of vested interest on this topic so let’s hear your thoughts, assessments and conclusions on the matter. I bet it would make this tread very interesting indeed. 

I wish you the best of luck

Regards
pmbguy

----------


## Trickzta

http://antranik.org/50-random-mind-blowing-fun-facts/ 

http://www.noupe.com/inspiration/50-...pulations.html 

http://businessboomcollective.com/06...cal-illusions/

----------


## pmbguy

Glad to see you took my advice onboard

----------


## Trickzta

Just playing the fool. I have taken notice of all advice to date. 

Advice is easy to give, harder to accept. I'm considering all the input I've been given. 

After I started this thread, I discovered that Adriaan had already started a thread concerning Marikana. I gave it some time and thought. Now the question remains.

Should I post it on Adriaan's thread? Or my own?

Thanks for your input so far pmguy, what route do you suggest I take?

----------


## pmbguy

If there is already a thread on Marikana then you should probably post it there. Unless of course it concerns the NWO then this is the spot.

----------


## adrianh

Start your own tread so that we have a fresh battleground  :Fence:

----------


## HR Solutions

Sheweee ........

----------


## Trickzta

> Trickzta > Did you know that misinformation does more harm than good?
> 
> .


Tecos Time Piece?
Without media disinformation and war propaganda, which offensively pervade the global news chain, the legitimacy of the US-NATO military agenda would collapse like a deck of cards.
http://www.globalresearch.ca/keep-th...dia-lies/32366

----------


## Trickzta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O56d-xd8AuM 
A leaked video

Marikana was a psyop type setup. Zuma was away at the time. The military was involved, at the request of the Police. Four mortuary vans ordered before 9.00am on the day of the slaughter.

The crowd was not aggressive, they walked then ran into a trap. 

Al-Jazeera is not as independent/unbiased as they’ll have you believe.

Hey, pmguy, sorry buddy I’m not sure I can tell this story as well as this does.
http://groundup.org.za/content/marin...and-journalism

----------


## pmbguy

Hey boet it’s your thread you can quote r2d2 for all that I care

----------


## pmbguy

It would be nice though to hear what your opinion on the matter is...

----------


## pmbguy



----------


## Trickzta

http://www.amiright.com/misheard/son...drooster.shtml

lol 

This is, imho, an example of global mind manipulation by mass media and false science.

Scientists had predicted that the polar ice caps would be melted by 2012. *distraction alert* tax emissions, first world can buy third world surpluses of emission allowances. 

People buy CO2 to feed plants. Hello!

 I'm not saying pollution isn't a problem. Saying that CO2 isn't the biggest concern by far, nowhere even close to the puke that alarmist, well rewarded science whores spew.

Designed to distract and occupy the minds and time of many honest academics, scholars etc.

Designed as a way of diverting human energy and funds.

The USA never took it seriously, carbon monoxide yes, money to be made using platinum or palladium is used in diesel exhaust filters. Catalyst convertors I think they're called.

The myth umm lies about global warming. (wish they stop destroying rainforests)

http://www.tomatobubble.com/id446.html

----------


## Trickzta

Off topic, I know, but it backs up my false science claims. “Infiltrate and shut down fact-based doubters…” Facts are irrelevant in science???? 
The event of 9/11 is now outside the realm of fact, science, and evidence. It is a dogma that justifies the Bush/Cheney/Obama war crimes against Muslims and their countries. 
Obama regime appointee Cass Sunstein, a Chicago and Harvard Law School professor, thinks the 9/11 movement, for challenging the official “truth”, should be infiltrated by US intelligence agents in order to shut down the fact-based doubters of government propaganda. 
When a law professor at our two most prestigious law schools wants to suppress scientific evidence that challenges government veracity, we know that in America respect for truth is dead. 
The notion that a country in which truth is dead is a “light unto the world” is an absurdity.
http://www.globalresearch.ca/does-9-...a-chance/26498


But from my observations from within the ANC’s election campaign it was clear that Mbeki and those around him had already thrown in their lot, first with Tony Blair’s Labour Party (major advisors in the run-up to the election) and second with Clinton’s Democratic Party. The deal was done. The US even allowed South African communists such as Joe Slovo, formerly branded a terrorist, to visit the US (I heard him talk at Hunter College in NYC in 1991).

Mantashe by the way, is now Jacob Zuma’s right-hand man and Ramaphosa is on the board of mining giant Lonmin at the centre of the massacre, as are some members of the SACP also now big capitalists. The conflicts of interest abound but this not the important aspect as far as I’m concerned, it’s what underpins it, spelt out by the SACP’s ‘analysis’ above. In 1994 everything changed, except it seems the SACP’s interpretation of the post-Apartheid world when the ANC ceased to be part of the liberation movement after it transformed itself into a political party that followed the Western, capitalist model.

Marikana is the rest of South Africa waiting to happen and in large measure it is the result of the SACP’s relationship to the ANC. And being in bed with COSATU compromises the SACP’s independence as much as COSATU compromises its members through its relationship with the ANC. It’s a tangled web we weave, part the product of an era now vanished and part the result of Apartheid capitalism’s perverted vision of reality that has created such a complex set of contradictory relationships. But then again, nobody said that making a revolution was easy.
https://dandelionsalad.wordpress.com...illiam-bowles/

And a little something to back up the claim of Bankstas being nympho criminals (effing thieves); 
The $4 billion in payments to struggling homeowners are necessary for the bank, which would otherwise lose even more money if it had to evict borrowers by foreclosing on them. Reuters also reports that JP Morgan could be allowed to get a tax deduction for the fines paid which will reduce its actual cash costs by $4 billion.

Senior Wall Street executives are definitely relieved by the deal. After all 25 years ago, some 1,000 bankers were convicted by the Justice Department, for their role in the savings and loans crisis. CEOs like Charles Keating Jr. of Lincoln Savings and Loan and David Paul of Centrust Bank, went to jail for years.

The Obama administration has not been as aggressive in its pursuit of bankers. Just 150 have been charged, none of whom are top bosses.

The “too-big-to-jail” approach to bankers and their “too-big-to-fail” banks have been condemned by veteran observers.
http://www.corpwatch.org/article.php?id=15892

----------


## Trickzta

The report shows that the South African government, through the Public Investment Corporation (PIC) is the largest investor in Tiger Brands, and that over 50% of the company’s shares are held outside South Africa. Pioneer Foods’ largest shareholder is Zeder, the agribusiness investment arm of PSG Konsult Group, a private financial services company. Premier Foods is 80% owned by private equity firm Braite, listed on the Euro MTF market in Luxemburg but domiciled in Malta, both jurisdictions being notorious tax havens. ‘These ownership patterns have increased the distance between food producers and consumers, and are lucrative avenues for capital accumulation by actors far removed from these firms’ locales.’ Said Mariam Mayet, Director of the ACB.

According to Gareth Jones, researcher at the ACB, ‘It appears as if South Africa’s major millers and retailers are making healthy profits from our staple food and certainly not passing falling maize prices onto consumers.’ The report shows that from April 2007 to April 2013, the average cost of a 5 kg bag of maize meal increased by 43.7% in rural areas, and 51.8% in urban areas. ‘These sharp price increases aggravate the already appalling conditions that millions of South Africans live under. This is particularly significant for the poor, who spend 41% of their income on an average “food basket” ‘ said Jones.

Further findings of the report include:

    Two companies Monsanto and Pioneer Hi-Bred control the maize seed market;
    Maize handling and storage is dominated by three companies Senwes, NWK and Afgri, all former co-ops;
    Louis Dreyfus and Cargill, international grain traders, dominate the maize trade on the Johannesburg Stock Exchange;
    A highly concentrated value chain feeds into an equally concentrated food retail sector, with four major retailers: Shoprite/Checkers, Pick n Pay, Spar and Woolworths dominating the market.
http://www.globalresearch.ca/monsant...s-poor/5357142

The ACB has today, released test results on the most extensively consumed maize brands in South Africa, which indicate that the entire maize supply is utterly saturated with GM maize. “The majority of South Africans are not only eating GM maize without their knowledge and consent but have no choice or alternative whatsoever even if the products were correctly labelled. This is totally undemocratic and unacceptable. It smacks of outright food fascism” said Mariam Mayet, Director of the African Centre for Biosafety.

 Download full release 135.26 Kb

http://www.acbio.org.za/index.php/me...risky-gm-maize

----------


## Trickzta

More to the point;
It is becoming clear to this reporter that heavily armed police hunted down and killed the miners in cold blood. A minority were killed in the filmed event where police claim they acted in self-defence. The rest was murder on a massive scale.


It took several days for police to release the number of those killed. The number 34 surprised most of us. With only about a dozen bodies recorded by the media, where exactly had the remaining miners been killed, and how did they die?

Most journalists and others did not interrogate this properly. The violence of the deaths we could see, again and again, was enough to contend with. The police certainly did not mention what happened outside of the view of the cameras.


This has allowed the actions and reactions of both the strikers and the police to be scrutinised in ways that undocumented tragedies can never be. Therefore, while the motives and rationale of both parties will never be completely clear, their deeds are quite apparent.  

Thus developed a dominant narrative within the public discourse. The facts have been fed by the police, various state entities and by the media that the strikers provoked their own deaths by charging and shooting at the forces of law and order. Indeed, the various images and footage can be read to support this claim.

The contrary view is that the striking miners were trying to escape police rubber bullets and tear gas when they ran at the heavily armed police task team (our version of SWAT). The result was the horrific images of a dozen or so men gunned down in a fusillade of automatic fire.

The police line parted and they were allowed to continue, but once they were about 10 metres past, the police opened fire on them.

The miners turned and took on the police.

It was here, he said, that they killed two policemen and injured another. The police killed two miners and injured a third severely, from helicopter gunfire, Themba said. The miners carried the wounded man back to Wonderkop, where he was taken to hospital in a car. His fate is unknown.

This police statement clearly states that the police acted in self-defence, despite the fact that not a single policeman suffered any injury on 16 August.

And as we discussed earlier, it is possible to interpret what happened in the filmed events as an over-reaction by the police to a threat. What happened afterwards, 400 metres away at Small Koppie, is quite different. That police armoured vehicles drove over prostrate miners cannot be described as self-defence or as any kind of public order policing.

The language reportedly used by the policeman is strikingly similar to that used by Adriao early on 16 August, and quoted on MineWeb: “We have tried over a number of days to negotiate with the leaders and with the gathering here at the mine, our objective is to get the people to surrender their weapons and to disperse peacefully.”

“Today is D-day in terms of if they don't comply then we will have to act ... we will have to take steps,” he said.

A little later he commented: “Today is unfortunately D-day,” police spokesman Dennis Adriao said. “It is an illegal gathering. We've tried to negotiate and we'll try again, but if that fails, we'll obviously have to go to a tactical phase.”
http://www.dailymaverick.co.za/artic...a#.Us0RqCdQPFw

----------


## Trickzta

There are accusations that the massacre at Marikana on 16 August was premeditated, coupled with allegations that police at the killing scene destroyed evidence. 

“There is grass that has been burned and you can see blood which has been burned,” said Peter Alexander, a professor from the University of Johannesburg. “Clearly the police have been removing evidence without there being any independent investigator present. But there is some evidence that they cannot remove, and that is the scorched grass. I think it would also be quite difficult to remove the pools of blood, which show that there was more than one killing site at Marikana.”

Dlamini and Adriao both confirmed that the investigations were launched on 16 August, the day of the shooting, and were completed the following day. Researchers and activists were on the scene soon after and describe people picking up evidence and removing it from the scene. 

Experts in crime scene investigations questioned the thoroughness of such a rapid investigation.

Hennie van Rooyen, a private forensic instructor and former SAPS brigadier, told Daily Maverick it would have been impossible to undertake thorough forensics on such a large scene in such a short time. “No, no, no. You could never complete such an extensive investigation in a day and a half.”

As Zuma finally met with strikers Wednesday and pushed for a speedy enquiry, the Human Rights Commission (HRC) raised concerns over the deaths of miners and the police. The HRC in South Africa said it was concerned that clothes and other traditional weapons were still scattered on the hill where miners gathered when they visited the site over the weekend and said allegations were made by some of the community members about police tampering with or not protecting evidence.

“It is concerning for us as the Commission that the scene of the crime that shocked the country and the world and claimed 34 lives, has allegedly not been properly attended to,” said Isaac Mangena, spokesperson for the HRC in SA. “We are equally concerned that IPID has not been quick enough to take steps to protect evidence that will become necessary in the investigation, as we would be naive to expect the police to investigate themselves properly.”

With activists calling for an independent enquiry and scores of people having trampled across the kill site for days on end, the HRC plea has come too late. If the site wasn’t secured properly or forensic procedures not followed to the letter by police, crucial evidence will have been lost forever.
http://www.dailymaverick.co.za/artic...w#.Us0Z0CdQPFw

Some workers fled through a five metre gap in the razor wire. They were met with a barrage of live fire from the police and many died. Images of this shooting were broadcast around the world.

4: Terrified strikers scattered in all directions, with a large number heading for cover by a koppie about 300 metres in the opposite direction from the wire. This “killing koppie” is where the largest number of strikers died.

No cameras recorded this slaughter. But evidence remained on Monday, four days after the massacre. There are remnants of pools of blood. Police markers show where corpses were removed. We found markers labelled with letters up to ‘J’.

They told us about the shootings. “All we saw was a helicopter flying. We heard shots. Then we saw men running and cops picking up anyone running around the streets.”

Lonmin management said any worker still striking on Monday would be sacked. It also maintains that it will only negotiate with the NUM.

Even the government recognises that Lonmin has lost touch with reality. The minister of police told the company it could not fire workers during a week of mourning called by president Jacob Zuma. On Tuesday the company withdrew the sack threat.

Chris Molebatse is a local monitor for the Bench Marks Foundation, which looks into conditions for miners. He told Socialist Worker, “Last year a white man died underground. People were told not to go into work.

“Not long after a black man died. Miners wanted to stop work, but were told to go on as normal. This anger has been building for a long time.”

He said bosses at the Lonmin firm take a lot of miners on as subcontractors, rather than employing them. “Living conditions are terrible. People are housed in camps with no sanitation or running water.

“And these are people who mine for platinum! Meanwhile Lonmin officials drive in from Sandton, South Africa’s most expensive suburb.”

http://www.socialistworker.co.uk/art.php?id=29403

----------


## pmbguy

Definitely evidence of a new world order!

----------

Trickzta (09-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Yeah, pmguy. You are also correct in saying nothing new, or asking what's new. There I said it! Once if, and only if they do have absolute power over the entire globe will they become New. They've been at it for ages and they have never got it right yet. But that doesn't stop the show. An Alien false flag psyop of global proportions is rumoured to be planned to frighten us into believing that the earth has surrendered to the superior race (alien) that is holding our planet to ransom. The Elite or possibly the US (and maybe Russia/China too?) will claim the Alien Forces will only communicate through them and blah blah.

I'm not really sure what the whole story is, I've not looked into it at all. I come across some articles from time to time and here is one I'll share. Somebody pinch me!

I warned you that ET was coming out, lol. (the poster does not always agree with the views expressed in these posts, OK?)
A very interesting rumor from a reputable source, is that the Mandela Funeral was used as a cover-story to assemble the world’s Top Leaders to pay homage to an ancient……
http://www.veteranstoday.com/2013/12...ned-in-africa/

Teco, your time travelers have landed! Seriously though, this, to me, is a Whackhead conspiracy theory of note. Psyop of enormous proportions, coming as reality to a TV near you. Get ready for a lot more of this ET business/propaganda to appear in the Media.

The Mandela June/July theory has been posted on the web in other posts. I never posted them, (for good reason) but the theory is included in this article, I repeat; Not all theories, or whatever you would call this type of post is believed or presented as fact by myself.

Management takes no responsibility for claims made in these posts. Lol. If I get zapped by a weird looking guy with a laser that cuts like a razor, you know I peed some King or suchlike Alien off, Beeg Time. 

Nice to know that the hand waving dude (idiot) was actually relaying sign language to those that speak waves and stuff.

----------


## pmbguy

Do you put mix in your zol?

----------


## Trickzta

> Do you put mix in your zol?


No. Do you?

This is part of the intended result of psyop Marikana. imho. Divide and conquer. EFF and Malema re-emerging will further reduce the number of the present Regime’s votes in the next elections. Chummy with China (BRICS) and planning to drop future IMF loans and move off the petro-dollar for oil scheme = regime change. (ask Gaddafi or ask Saddam, they’ll tell you the same!) 

JOHANNESBURG — South Africa’s largest trade union withdrew its support for the African National Congress on Friday, a move that is likely to erode the party’s dominance ahead of national elections next year and reorder the politics of a country the party has governed with huge majorities since the end of white rule two decades ago.
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/21/wo...rssnyt&emc=rss

Note; I’m not aware of any changes since this article was posted. Please correct me if there have been changes. Thanks.

----------


## Trickzta

The Pentagon is involved in organizing war games in different part of the World.  The stated military mandate is national security and the “Global War on Terrorism”.

The South African media has reported the holding of military exercises involving the US military and the South African National Defense Force (SANDF).

The South African and US armed forces are to conduct war games in the Eastern Cape over a period of almost two weeks (24 July to August 5)

The joint war games are to be coordinated by USAFRICOM’s  “US Army Africa Contingency Command”.

What is not mentioned is that these so-called “unstable nations” are invariably the object of a US engineered political and economic destabilization process (including the imposition of deadly IMF-World Bank economic reforms), which create conditions for the “recolonization” of sub-Saharan Africa.
These July-August war games were prepared in prior exchanges in February at USAFRICOM headquarters in Vicenza, Italy  between the U.S. Army Africa Contingency Command and SANDF commanders:

While the stated purpose of the war games is to “protect Africa”, the real objective is imperial conquest. Washington’s hidden agenda is to “make Africans fight Africans”.

It is worth noting that the SANDF was recently involved in fighting rebel forces in the Central African Republic, in which 15 SANDF soldiers were killed.

The SANDF is supportive of US hegemonic objectives in Africa.

By collaborating with the US in joint military operations, the South African National Defense Force (SANDF) is, in some regards, playing a similar role to that of the SADF of the Apartheid period.
http://www.globalresearch.ca/us-sout...ricans/5343320

----------


## pmbguy

No I also smoke it clean

----------


## Trickzta

Lol, well put this in your pipe and smoke it. 

Question; if you were the King of the Invisible planet, would you choose an underground bunker in KZN to live in? Or would you live in an underwater palace with King Neptune? What about the flats over the road from the Brakpan Roadhouse?

Hi, we’re from the US Government and we are here to help you” (The biggest lie ever told?).
Thus when Presidents set up 40 Billion dollar plans to help prevent and treat aids in Africa one must be very suspect.  It is always like the old saying goes, the time to start worrying is when the suits show up and say, “hi, we’re from the government and we’re here to help you.” And that includes all the other supposed do gooder programs like Gates vaccination help and other sophisticated means which can allegedly be turned as used as sterilization or “thin the herd” depopulation means.
Edward Snowden is alleged to have just made a major new disclosure which if true, could be a game changer and could perhaps make this rumor of Marduk landing in Africa more credible.
And now a new claim has entered the situation.  A recent article (12) from an unvetted source now claims not only has Venezuela granted Edward Snowden asylum, but that Snowden has revealed that the USG and specifically NSA has massive proof UFOs and Aliens exist and “doesn’t know what to do with this information”. Sometimes misinformation sites are used to break real news so that it will be ignored and discredited.  Kind of like using “blown cover” as “cover” in the Intel business.
Stay tuned because in the weeks and months to follow this whole storyline may get even stranger. Veterans Today will likely be the first to break such any such stories which clarify any of these claim one way or the other.
http://www.veteranstoday.com/2013/07...nds-in-africa/

Yikes, the story line can get stranger? This ain’t strange, this are weird. (are = is in NWO sign language)

----------


## Trickzta

Personally I’d swop Houghton for Pollsmoor (Adrian how do you spell this?) anyday. With millions in the bank and invitations to Royal functions, fancy cars and fancy food, tailored matching socks and wotnot, who would turn such an offer down? 

Even if it meant my promises were broken in the process, what’s a promise to millions worth these days? Zip, nada, zilch! Maybe it was an offer he couldn’t refuse? Accept or become suicidal! 

Any thoughts on this? 
In a 2010 interview with the wife of British author V.S. Naipaul, the anti-apartheid firebrand and "Mother of the Nation" Winnie Madikizela-Mandela accused her former husband of selling out after being broken by his 27 years in apartheid prisons.
"Mandela did go to prison and he went in there as a burning young revolutionary. But look what came out," she was quoted as saying.
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/...9B418320131205
Not my mother, butt maybe I'm picking up other people's Stompies?

----------


## Trickzta

Here is another side of Madiba, also stating (Winnie) that a deal was made to keep the financial power in European hands.

MI6 claim he was an asset of theirs (not in this article) Mossad claims to have trained him. (also not in this article – but evidence is mounting to support the Mossad claims)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz2mokgmPHk

----------


## Trickzta

Illuminati for dummies? Long* story and damn – nothing about King Madduck living underground in a 300 million dollar shack. Nothing about the return of the invisible planet. Nothing about E-Tolls. Nothing about global warming causing an ice age. 
Recorded in 1967 this dude has done well, the internet wasn’t fully functional as far as I know, and much of what he says is stock standard conspiracy facts of today. (OK and a little theory)

He actually existed, see  http://educate-yourself.org/nwo/myronfaganbio.shtml
For more therious stuff. (maybe I should put mix in?? lol)

*looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong.

Below is a transcript of a recording distributed in 1967 by Mon C. Faganyr. He had hoped that if enough Americans had heard (or read) this summary, the Illuminati’s plan to destroy America would have been aborted, just as Russia’s Alexander I had torpedoed the Illuminati’s plans for a One World, League of Nations at the Congress of Vienna from 1814-15. Fagan correctly describes those members of congress, the executive branch, and the judicial branch of that time as TRAITORS for their role in assisting to implement the downfall of America’s sovereignty.

Just as the plot against Rhodesia and South Africa in which our sons will be dying is part of the U.N. plot.

The opposing sides were then to be armed and incidents provided which would cause them to fight and weaken themselves and gradually destroy national governments and religious institutions. Again I say, the very conditions in the world today.

Now just why did the conspirators choose the word: “Illuminati” for their satanic organization? Weishaupt himself said that the word is derived from Lucifer and means: “holder of the light.” Using the lie that his objective was to bring about a one-world government to enable those with mental ability to govern the world and prevent all wars in the future.

That gives you an idea what a “Rhodes scholarship” means. It means indoctrination into accepting the idea that only a one-world government can put an end to recurring wars and strife.

Perhaps the most vital directive in Weishaupt’s plan was to obtain absolute control of the press, at that time the only mass communications media, to distribute information to the public so that all news and information could be slanted so that the masses could be convinced that a one-world government is the only solution to our many and varied problems.
Do you know who owns and controls our mass communications media? I’ll tell you. Practically all the movie lots in Hollywood is owned by the Lehmans; Kuhn, Loeb, and Company; Goldman-Sachs; and other internationalist bankers. All the national radio and TV channels in the nation are owned and controlled by those same internationalists bankers.
And this clearly reveals that communism is not a so-called ideology, but a secret weapon; a bogy man word to serve the purpose of the Illuminati.

The conspirators suddenly remembered how the Schiff- Rothschild gang had engineered the pogroms in Russia which slaughtered many, many thousands of Jews and created a world-wide hatred for Russia and they decided to use that same unconscionable trick to inflame the new Hitler-led German people into a murderous hatred of the Jews.
(WoW, if you can suddenly remember then surely you can suddenly forget? Politicians explained!)

Do you know that the U.N. Charter was written by traitor Alger Hess, Mulatoff, and Vyshinsky? That Hess and Mulatoff had made within that secret agreement that the military chief of the U.N. was always to be a Russian appointed by Moscow? Do you know that at their secret meetings at Yalta; Roosevelt and Stalin, at the behest of the Illuminati operating as the CFR, decided that the U.N. must be placed on American soil?
Do you know that most of the U.N. Charter was copied intact, word for word, from the Marx Communist Manifesto and the Russian, so-called, constitution? Do you know that the only two Senators who voted against the U.N. Charter had read it? Do you know that since the U.N. was founded, communist enslavement has grown from 250,000 to 1,000,000,000?
Do you know that since the U.N. was founded to insure peace there have been at least 20 major wars incited by the U.N., just as they incited war against little Rhodesia and Kuwait? Do you know that under the U.N. set up, the American taxpayers have been forced to make up the U.N. Treasury deficit of many millions of dollars because of Russia’s refusal to pay her share? Do you know that the U.N. had never passed a resolution condemning Russia or her so-called satellites; but always condemns our Allies?
Do you know that Congressmen James B. Utt has submitted a bill to get the U.S. out of the U.N. and a resolution to prevent our President from forcing us to support the U.N. embargoes on Rhodesia?
(glad I’m not James B. Utt but I’ll bet AH knows a but about him.) (nou soek ek vir k*k lol)

https://xtribune.wordpress.com/2010/...genda-history/

----------


## Trickzta

Pmguy, don’t even ask! Lol.
Washington and the ‘ New New World Order’
In a famous speech to the US Congress in March 1991, just after the collapse of the Soviet Union and the US Gulf War victory over Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, a triumphant US President George H.W. Bush proclaimed the dawn of a “New World Order.” The term, with its ominous freemasonic connotations, raised many an eyebrow and Bush never again publicly used the term. However, what he meant became starkly clear to the world in the two decades following the collapse of the Berlin Wall. Now that very US globalization strategy is in a shambles and the outlines of possible alternative orders are slowly emerging.

This new reality in a degree is reflected in the regular dialogue between the so-called BRICS—Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa—since 2010. Notable are their mutual efforts to shape their economic destinies independent of the former colonial masters in Europe or of the USA.
http://www.veteranstoday.com/2014/01...w-world-order/

For those that doubt the drug usage and pedophile buggery in the top echelons of power. 

The INSIGHT MAGAZINE articles on the bugging of the APEC in Seattle.
Note the part where young boys were provided by our government officials to conference attendees!
http://whatreallyhappened.com/RANCHO...N/echelon.html

Who said,"Gotta get some for my brother. He's got a nose like a vacuum cleaner!"
http://whatreallyhappened.com/RANCHO...S/cocaine.html


Just to niggle that doubt a little.
Subsequent to these attacks, the office of the US President, through the US  Department of State, made an urgent request to the government of the Federal  Republic of Germany that no reference whatsoever should be made to the official  warnings given by Ambassador Ischinger.
http://www.veteranstoday.com/2014/01...report-on-911/

----------


## Trickzta

Have you heard about the Bilderberg Elite? They took their name from the Bilderberg Hotel where they held their first meeting in 1954. Prince Bernard, a Dutchman, used to organize the meetings, and decide who would be attending. Invited guests only. No minutes were kept, the rich and powerful people attending these meetings, were able to speak freely and openly, something they don’t usually do.

World leaders, heads of State, Top Brass make up this group who gather once a year to make decisions and deals. Clinton was invited before he became President, they decided he was their man. That’s why I say Presidents are selected, not elected. It’s not having the vote that counts, it’s counting the votes that’s important. One, two add a few, three, four add some more.

They assassinate you if you play hardball. They control the money, guns and drugs. They own Banks & Media, Governments and Mines. I’ll try and find the original post that tells the story. Apartheid prevented South Africans from attending (probably around the time of sanctions) so Prince Bernard invented the WWF or some wildlife fund that was a front for the Elite, an excuse to be flying over African land.
There were rumours that they organized land for game reserves, land situated on or near International borders. They would then arrange a camp inside the reserve, where terrorist/freedom fighters (mostly recruits) would be taken and then shot to death. Many thousands were rumoured to have been wiped out in the Kruger National Park. 

I don’t know but I don’t think they chose that reserve, but others in Africa (just check if the reserve is on or near the border and if the park is established around the time of sanctions) I must find that site to verify the details. Anton Rupert was connected to the WWF and another S African was made a permanent secretary or treasurer.

These A-holes used to hunt illegally whenever they felt the need, animal protection phhht, they couldn’t care less! If the stories are true about the Freedom Fighters being massacred it would be easy to believe, they were remorseless swine. 

Many other Elite groups were formed, most connected to each other, serving the same Master/s and spinning the same crap. Alien invasion or stock market crash. Regime change or civil war, most of the decisions in these matters came directly from the Bilderburgers. 

The Masters of War, Masters of Deceit, make full use of propaganda to achieve their goals. There are a few more links inside this one. Here you’ll find lists of Media they own, billionaires in the group, Banks they own etc. 
http://www.theglobalistreport.com/bi...onaires-index/

----------


## adrianh

Yes ok well so what, the world is what it is and no matter how much you waffle about it nobody actually cares what they do nor are going to bother to tryand stop them

----------

Trickzta (14-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Aw gee whiz, here in the Old Transvaal we talk k*k and eat waffles. Maybe in the Fairest Cape you waffle and eat…….umm snoek.

----------


## Trickzta

Never underestimate the difference one man can make.  In 1942, 33 members of the Duquesne Spy Ring were convicted in the largest espionage trial in the history of the United States.
The British back home had been conned by the Anglo-Jewish crowd into going to war against the SA Boers. Lord Milner, CJ Rhodes, Alfred Beit, Barney Barnato (may they rot in hell!) were greedy and determined to amass personal fortunes, in the name of expanding the Empire. 

The Redcoats (rooi-nekke!) were being hounded and pounded by a small group of determined and competent Boers. Re-enforcements were constantly being called to come and assist the English, whose numbers fell, almost as fast as they rose with each new arrival of re-enforcements.

Their choice of camouflage, being bright red, was not bright at all. Lord Kitchener was getting his arse kicked, the guerilla warfare tactics employed by the Boers were making a mockery of the tactics employed by English troops. CJ Rhodes had close ties to the Rothschilds (closer ties to boy faced male secretaries I do believe

They (the Redcoats) had already conspired to redraw the border between the Cape and the Free State, conveniently moving Kimberley from the Free State to the Cape. Now the greedy thieves (Rhodes & Company) had their eyes on the goldfields of the Transvaal.

*As historian Pakenham has noted, the "secret allies" of Alfred Milner, the British High Commissioner for South Africa, were "the London 'gold-bugs' -- especially the financiers of the largest of all the Rand mining houses, Wernher-Beit." Pakenham continued: "Alfred Beit was the giant -- a giant who bestrode the world's gold market like a gnome. He was short, plump and bald, with large, pale, luminous eyes and a nervous way of tugging at his grey moustache." 

Beit and Lionel Phillips, a Jewish millionaire from England, together controlled H. Eckstein & Co., the largest South African mining syndicate. Of the six largest mining companies, four were controlled by Jews. 

By 1894, Beit and Phillips were conspiring behind the backs of Briton and Boer alike to "improve" the Transvaal Volksraad (parliament) with tens of thousands of pounds in bribe money. In one case, Beit and Phillips spent 25,000 pounds to arrange settlement of an important issue before the assembly.

This was expected to be an easy battle, but the Boers were not giving up without a fight. A fight that saw the English fighting their most expensive war. Kitchener then broke the common law rules of war by employing scorched earth tactics and prison camps for the non-combatant civilian population, including women and children. Buildings were razed to the ground, livestock and crops were taken or destroyed. 

Instructions were given (in some cases) that no prisoners were to be taken alive. Boer fighters that surrendered were often shot like dogs, in cold blood. Wounded Boers were murdered where they fell. 
Aw shucks, nothing has changed in SA.

Women and children suffered badly and were dieing like flies. At home the English were ashamed and/or embarrassed by the cowardly tactical measures employed by English troops. Lloyd George commented: "It is a war not against men, but against women and children."

The English started spreading lies and rumours about the Boer fighters to try and compensate for their poor show and lack of decency in war. They even made a movie that showed the Boers were ruthless, I quote (umm copy & paste) *A widely shown newsreel film purported to show Boers attacking a Red Cross tent while British doctors and nurses treat the wounded. Actually this fake had been shot with actors on Hampstead Heath, a suburb of London.*

Conspiracy psyop! Fact!

Cut. Enough Boer War history, except to mention a strong-willed man and a little background. Frederick Joubert Duquesne, Spy Extraordinaire, South Africa.

Duquesne was a confidence trickster. With a hatred for Kitchener and Britain. He had been detained by the English but had escaped and…….it’s in the links for those that would like to know more. Back to cut & paste!

While he was in the British army, they passed through his parent’s farm in Nylstroom which he found destroyed under Kitchener’s scorched earth policy. He also learnt that his sister was murdered and his mother was dying in a British concentration camp.

Du Quesne was horrified and outraged, and made it his life’s work to take revenge on Kitchener and the British.
http://angloboer.com/artduquesne.htm

Frederick “Fritz” Joubert Duquesne (du Quesne) was a Boer soldier, prisoner of war, big game hunter, journalist, war correspondent, Anglophobe, stockbroker, saboteur, spy and adventurer whose hatred for the British caused him to spy for Germany during both World Wars. He was known as the "Black Panther", but he is also known as "the man who killed Kitchener" since he claimed to have sabotaged and sunk HMS Hampshire, in which Lord Kitchener sailed en-route to Russia in 1916. 

His uncle, Piet Joubert, was a hero of the First Anglo-Boer War and Commandant-General of the South African Republic (1880–1900).
http://www.quovadis-southern-africa....th-africa.html


Some of the largest gold mines in the world were held within Boer territory and during the Second Boer war much of this gold was sent by rail through the neutral Portuguese harbor of Lourenco Marques (now Maputo), Mozambique to pay for arms and munitions. In the closing months of the war, some of this gold was shipped to Holland for Boer exiles fleeing the Transvaal, including President Paul Kruger. Duquesne took command of one large shipment of gold that was to be sent by wagon to Lourenco Marques, however, the gold never made it to its destination.
http://www.celebritymemorials.com/in...ubert-duquesne


Interesting story. Now we have an idea of what happened to Paul Kruger’s Millions. Lol. Just joking. 
Psyops, deception, treason, drama, war crimes, collateral damage, propaganda and trench warfare – a new tactic that the Boers found far superior than defending a position on the top of a kopje. OK ya, I know they found out by chance, but a decade (give a year or two) later you’d have thought the Germans & the – hey! We taught them that bright red might impress the natives, might look smart, but is definitely not a smart colour for your battledress. As I was saying, the amount of trenches and tunnels they dug, made it look as if they were mining for gold. The rats.

It just goes to show, white black panthers are gevaarlik! Now that's what I call waffle while talking k*k.

----------


## Trickzta

The Black Nobility earned its title through dirty tricks, so when the population revolted against the monopolies in government, as anywhere else (aren’t we), the leaders of the uprising were quickly seized and brutally hanged. The Black Nobility uses secret assassinations, murder, blackmail, the bankrupting of opposing citizens or companies, kidnapping, rape and so on… hence their name. 

Who are these families today? 

Well, the most important ones are: 
	House of Bernadotte, Sweden
	House of Bourbon, France
	House of Braganza, Portugal
	House of Grimaldi, Monaco
	House of Guelph, Britain (the most important one)
	House of Habsburg, Austria
	House of Hanover, Germany (the second most important one)
	House of Hohenzollern, Germany
	House of Karadjordjevic, Yugoslavia (former)
	House of Liechtenstein, Liechtenstein
	House of Nassau, Luxembourg
	House of Oldenburg, Denmark
	House of Orange, Netherlands
	House of Savoy, Italy
	House of Wettin, Belgium
	House of Wittelsbach, Germany
	House of Württemberg, Germany
	House of Zogu, Albania
	all the families you will find on the Windsor family tree
All the families listed are connected with the House of Guelph, one of the original Black Nobility families of Venice, from which the House of Windsor and thus the present Queen of England, Elizabeth II, descends. The Guelphs are so intertwined with the German aristocracy through the House of Hanover that it would take several pages to mention all their connections. All (almost) European royal houses originate from the House of Hanover and thus from the House of Guelph — the Black Nobility. 

An example: the Hanoverian British King George I came from the Duchy of Luneburg, a part of Northern Germany, which had been governed by the Guelph family since the 12th century. Today the Guelphs (the Windsors) rule by dominating the raw materials market, and for years they have fixed the price of gold (a commodity they neither produce nor own). The House of Windsor also controls the price of copper, zinc, lead and tin. It is no accident that the principle commodity exchanges are located in London, England. Companies run by Black Nobility families are British Petroleum, Oppenheimer, Lonrho, Philbro and many many more. *note; LONRHO has changed it name to LONMIN.* 

Another Black Nobility family are the Grosvenors in England. For centuries this family lived, as most of the European families, on ground rent. Today the family owns at least 300 acres of land in the centre of London. The land is never sold, but leased on a 39 year leasehold agreement — the ground rent of the middle ages. 

Grosvenor Square, in which the American Embassy is located, belongs to the Grosvenor family, as does Eaton Square. In Eaton Square apartments are rented out at 25,000 to 75,000 pounds a month (and that does not include maintenance costs). This is to give you an idea of the immense wealth the Black Nobility families garner from ground rents, and why families like the Windsors are not at all interested in industrial progress along with the excess population it supports. 

This is the main reason why these ’noble’ families are behind most, if not all, of the wrong-headed pro-environmental movements of the world that ultimately and covertly (of course) aim to curb population growth. Prince Philip and Prince Charles are the most visible symbols of these movements, and both have often spoken with the utmost callousness about the need to rid the world of unwanted people.

The Black Nobility are the founders of the secret society of our day from which all the others that are connected to the Illuminati originated from — the Committee of 300. The Club of Rome, the C.F.R., the R.I.I.A., the Bilderbergers, the Round Table… all originate from the Committee of 300 and therefore from the European Black Nobility families. 

Co-operating with the European Black Nobility are American families like the Harrimans and the McGeorge Bundys. The House of Hanover seems to be German, but is Jewish. So is the House of Habsburg. 

So it wasn’t really the Germans who took over the British throne...

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/so...acknobil02.htm
I found this to be of interest to me. I just knew those price fixing maggots were black hearted. Bubble Biters!

----------


## Trickzta

Here, for those that may find this to be new and interesting, are links leading to many, many links. And many more links from there. History that is researched properly and not presented as BS & lies. Of course there is always a chance of history being incorrect, we all make mistakes. But then it is an honest mistake AND NOT some BUBBLE BITER spinning propaganda that they’ve completely invented, pulled out their backsides and served up as waf…. umm tuna steaks. (rhymes with mistakes!)  :Wink: 
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/es...ooks-_Treaties
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/es...Books-Treaties

----------


## Trickzta

OK now I've seen it all! If you think I'm a little goofy then I say "check this weird s**t out" ffs, you ain't seen nothing yet!

I'm speechless, but I can type slowly, lol. Open if you dare! Prepare for total (insert word here)!?! The aliens have landed and this is where they post. Blikskottel.

http://www.godlikeproductions.com/fo...age2442694/pg1
http://www.scam.com/showthread.php?t....4oFSJpcW.dpuf

WeeHoo, let me know what you think, please. Crazy with a capital K.

----------


## Dave A

> Crazy with a capital K.


You said it, brother  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Maybe we should rename this thread "Stories from the far side".

----------

Trickzta (11-Jan-14)

----------


## Citizen X

> Never underestimate the difference one man can make.


Make that difference in one of the other forums of TFSA. I'm confident that you can.. Remember that this is primarily a business forum...

----------

Trickzta (14-Jan-14)

----------


## pmbguy

Is this thread really suited to the whistle blower forum?

This forum is meant for people posting about real scams that affect South Africans, it is not meant as a tabloid of the bizarre, a depository for crazy conspiracies. If anything this thread detracts from the legitimacy of the whistle blower forum and TFSA in general.

----------

Trickzta (14-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Sellout ANC Regime is Implementing UN’s Agenda 21

South Africans are dim. Centuries of isolation from the rest of the world make them perfect subjects, not citizens. Gullible isn’t the word.

It is obvious that the United Nations runs South Africa on behalf of the banking cartels and multinationals that now set the agenda of the UN – an agenda called Agenda 21. They run every country on earth now, except a couple of pariahs, including North Korea and the difficult, backward countries in Africa and Central America.

The UN was not always used in the interests of the global power elites. From the sixties to the early eighties the UN was a cesspit of corruption and vice. Now it has been taken over to be used as an instrument of world subjugation.

Spot the link between the UN emblem and the so-called South African emblem:

 UN logoSouth Africa Today

If you don’t believe this, then you need to read a book explaining what Agenda 21 is: the UN’s blueprint for the 21st century. Then you will understand why the following has happened in South Africa recently:

    South African forces were sent into Africa to wear blue helmets and form part of “UN peace keeping missions” in Sudan, Democratic Republic of Congo and Central African Republic. The UN has also deployed South African forces along the east coast of Africa “to help combat piracy”. South Africans have no interest, or say, in these deployments. Jacob Zuma and the ANC regime are the puppets of the UN / AU / Nato combine. 
    Sucking money out of the populace is important for the aims of Agenda 21. The ANC regime, via the SA National Roads Authority (Sanral) is bulldozing the etolling project in Gauteng into existence, is planning two etolls in the Western Cape and reportedly another six elsewhere in the country. The main beneficiaries will be shareholders in the shadowy Austrian-domiciled firm Kapsch and its subsidiaries. The ANC regime’s unprecedented enthusiasm for etolling is proof that commissions are going to be paid into the offshore bank accounts of key political figures. Civil protest against etolling has had little effect. 
    Social chaos is important for the UN control of countries via puppet governments. South Africa’s social structure is crumbling as the police force is allowed to decay, schools are secularized and in chaos, abortion is encouraged, drug and alcohol use is out of control, illness and starvation stalk the land, and the economy falters. 
    Open borders are an important part of Agenda 21, which requires an end to nationalism. Instead the world will be divided into five parts for total domination. The African Union is one of them. Anyone can stroll over South Africa’s borders and immediately feed at the public trough. This leads to social instability and impoverishment of the people. 
    A key part of Agenda 21 is de-industrialization. Limiting the amount of electricity available to countries is an excellent way to stop development. Destroying the agricultural sector, on which roughly half of all industry depends, is also a good way to stop industrialization. The ANC regime is carrying out both these mandates. 

If you don’t believe that the ANC is a puppet regime (paid for by corruption) carrying out the UN's evil agenda, then check this video and search for books on the subject:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzEEgtOFFlM 
http://southafricanewstoday.com/ANC-...Agenda-21.html


© South Africa News Today

----------


## Dave A

Who writes this garbage?

----------

adrianh (14-Jan-14), Trickzta (15-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Sincere apologies to anyone I may have offended by posting those gruesome and shocking links. 
Let me please state that the day I came across those creepy (insert word here??) sites, I was shaken to the core. I felt ill. I posted them here almost immediately after reading a small part of that psycho sicko rubbish.
 I very much doubt I’d have posted them the following day.
I’d like to distance myself from them in no uncertain terms. Deleting them would be my first choice
Further to that, the one window was from a site called GodlikeProductions, a CIA funded site according to some.
 Highly trained professionals are used to manipulate social media and sew confusion, this much I think we agree on. I’d like to think that this is anti-conspiracy propaganda put together by one or two agents with (insert word) minds that conjure up that puke inducing horror to scare the living daylights out of us.
To think that such (……) could be real people is very, very scary.
To get to that page or window was a 5 step cryptic riddle puzzle, the Intro window was that ghoulish green and contained toned down, heavily toned down, Headlines, Links and question/s. 
Cryptic question solved or not, you could advance to the next window which changed the tone slightly and upped the tempo, same again, until the final window that is, if you’re a believer, will feel like it’s a peep into Hell. (imho) 
Sorry.

----------


## Trickzta

> Who writes this garbage?


Dave that’s the most intelligent question posed to date, on this entire thread. (my opinion) Thank you. Disregarding the filth referred to above, that provocative post was a blog, one of many on the net.
Not a reliable source but a real (or not?) sad reflection of our society. There were horribly graphic, downright racist (extreme) propaganda and violence inciting rhetorical posts. 
The one I posted had similar elements, plus swearing, but was less radical than most. It was on SA News Today. Not exactly the nation building scenario we need right now. 
Taunting Malema is playing to his hand. (is this orchestrated to foster racial tension?) This is not farfetched in the least. It is not proven to be such, but I wonder. Malema enjoys support (for now) from very powerful people, including financial support and psyop propaganda. (Opinion)
The following link (source; UK Independent News) gives us a viewpoint of “history” from an African point of view and a bit of the bigger picture. It’s all about gold, uranium and fossil fuel deposits. 
Inside France's secret war 
For 40 years, the French government has been fighting a secret war in Africa, hidden not only from its people, but from the world. It has led the French to slaughter democrats, install dictator after dictator – and to fund and fuel the most vicious genocide since the Nazis. Today, this war is so violent that thousands are fleeing across the border from the Central African Republic into Darfur – seeking sanctuary in the world's most notorious killing fields  http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...ar-396062.html

----------


## Dave A

> Not a reliable source


Agreed. 




> but a real (or not?) sad reflection of our society.


Now hold on a bit there. I thought the basic premise here is these are stories that are *not* mainstream thinking.
(And they're clearly not).

So how do you stretch this to a "reflection of our society"?
It's a reflection of *something* alright, but certainly not society in general.

My next question was going to be "so what are they trying to achieve?", but given that you don't know who these people are, or what their agenda is, let's skip that one for now. And rather ask -

So what are *you* trying to achieve in posting all this stuff here?

----------

Trickzta (15-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Thanks again Dave, valid questions, it’s always a pleasure to respond to genuine questions.

As to the reflection question I would use this example to make the point I had in mind. In a law firm of a dozen lawyers, the criminal or unethical behaviour of an individual is said to bring the Company into disrepute. The actions of one member reflects badly on the others or put in another way is a bad reflection on the Company.

I hope that answers your question adequately Dave. A better way of expressing myself would have been to say that ‘this reflects badly on our society’ or words to that effect. My aim was not to taint everyone with the same brush.

Your second question requires more explanation. Bear in mind that the following statements are a penciled in ‘basic plan’ much of which would be subject to the direction taken by the hoped for discussion. Flexibility was an open option at any juncture. So my aims are loosely defined and not rigidly set in any way. 

One of my aims was to get past the point where mocking, insulting and other counter-productive measures are the order of the day.

I’m not squealing, just replying to a question. There is a difference between ‘banter’ which I enjoy and ‘taunting” which I try to handle calmly.

A genuine exchange of beliefs, knowledge and experience would, at this stage, be first prize. BTW, Dave, I know that I still need to reply to a question of yours, relating to my previous disastrous attempt to engage in discussion. I haven’t forgotten, but at the time that thread had gone pear shaped and I engaged in a ‘tactical retreat’.

Note; the mocking etc., that I refer to above, is not of a serious nor malicious nature. It is non-productive and disruptive at times, but it is tolerable and understandable. This is not an official complaint, merely an observation.

This thread is pear shaped too. I’m working on the theory that things can only get better. Let’s hope that our exchange improves matters considerably. I’ll post more about my original intentions shortly.

----------


## HR Solutions

> I’ll post more about my original intentions shortly


Your "intentions" might not necessary be what other people on this forum believe or even consider.  I have read a bit of what has been said on this thread.  I have not looked at any link, because postings on links are posted by some persons and are not necessary factual.  They are what other people believe or their "intentions".  It has seemed that whenever someone has said something not agreeing with you, a sarcastic comment has been forthcoming.  You have apologized on numerous occasions for what or how you have said something.  You have also agreed that this thread is "pear" shaped.  My theory is that this thread will not get better because of difference of opinions of which some people including yourself cannot accept.  My opinion is that there will always be conspiracy theories.  Yes the CIA has been known to play dirty etc etc, but some of the things that you have mentioned before relating closer to home is utter crap, and I repeat "some".  Please do remember that a lot of people have hands on knowledge and experience over the years in certain military operations / government operations and will not always argue these points with you due to obvious reason. There are many different people on this forum and around from many different walks of life and you would be quite surprised what some of them have done over the years.

----------

Trickzta (18-Jan-14), vieome (15-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

In Part One, my original intention was to cover Africa as whole, and to expose the way in which through fair means or foul, African countries are continuously prevented from achieving true or total independence, and through International Agencies and Financial Institutions are pressured, by various means, into supplying cheap labour to allow Foreign Investors maximum profits (which are huge).

Leaders that do not fall in line with the wishes of some these Investors are severely dealt with. Obey or pay a terrible price is the offer. With rich rewards for those that obey and terrible consequences for those that dont  Its not a choice really, more like a death threat. Support us or die. 

Also, and here Im being totally honest, Malema makes more sense than most, in summing up the situation, in which we find ourselves. (Of course its not genuine concern, but it is an accurate assessment of the situation at grassroots level)

However, while recognizing the reality of the situation, Malema has no solid workable solution, or rather he has not presented such a solution. Fancy slogans and empty promises will once again raise the hopes and aspirations of the oppressed masses, resulting in a euphoric and loyal group of fanatical supporters, a group which will once again be forgotten after the vote rigging is over.

Once the domination of African countries and elected governments, and the exploitation of Africas natural resources on a mind boggling scale, is established as still being in existence, then Part Two would have been initiated.

----------

Dave A (15-Jan-14)

----------


## vieome

> Who writes this garbage?


Worse are those who believe the Garbage!

----------

Trickzta (16-Jan-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

> In Part One, my original intention was to cover Africa as whole


But you haven't - you have generalised everything and your scope went way beyond "Africa" !
You never reply back to people except to give them a sharp response.  You go on and on "quoting" things which is only what other people have thought or believe which is pure fiction.

EG.  As far as I am concerned we HAVE landed on the moon when the footage was taken, unless PROVEN otherwise.  Peoples "theories" or written "theories" is not proof of anything !

----------

Trickzta (16-Jan-14)

----------


## Dave A

Thanks for the insight into your line of thinking, Trickzta. It certainly helps to understand where you're *really* coming from.

And if I may say so, more credible and persuasive than the vast majority of your "copy and paste" excerpts that have made up so much of your posting here so far. (pmbguy has already covered the fundamental problem with this, so I won't repeat the dose here). 




> In Part One, my original intention was to cover Africa as whole, and to expose the way in which through fair means or foul, African countries are continuously prevented from achieving true or total independence, and through International Agencies and Financial Institutions are pressured, by various means, into supplying cheap labour to allow Foreign Investors maximum profits (which are huge).
> 
> Leaders that do not fall in line with the wishes of some these Investors are severely dealt with. Obey or pay a terrible price is the offer. With rich rewards for those that obey and terrible consequences for those that dont  Its not a choice really, more like a death threat. Support us or die.


We actually share a common interest, or perhaps that should be a common _frustration_ - the failure of Africa to realise its enormous potential. I do, however, see the cause of the problem in a rather different way. 

I suggest Africa's failure to realise its potential is not as a result of external influences, but because of failures from within.

Sure, there are external influences that have led some of Africa's leadership astray via temptation, but those questionable external influences make up an extreme minority compared to the deluge of support we would get if we "cleaned up our own act" and stopped shooting ourselves in the foot.

The chief failing of our leadership, and I suggest the number one contributor to Africa's poor performance, must surely be the pursuit of power for the purpose of self-enrichment, rather than to be of service and build the community(ies) these leaders lead. The purpose of pursuing power in Africa is so often not as a result of a sense of duty to the people who raise you aloft, but as a means to acquire personal wealth. Upliftment of the lot of your supporters is secondary. And any benefit that your competition might derive from your efforts is a definite no-no; they must be crushed and subjugated for failing to win the throne of power, to ensure that they may never reach the top spot and in turn treat you as you have treated them.

Why else does Mugabe not retire? Is there really no-one fit to replace him? Is living out the rest of his days in comfortable retirement really such a bad thing?

Why else do we see such conflict in CAR, Southern Sudan and other hotspots on the continent?

And what of South Africa and the situation we find ourselves in?
You see a planned assault by a shadowy NWO.
I see individual opportunists in it for themselves. 

These opportunists take advantage of the leaders with weak ethics who put their self interest ahead of their duty - that when temptation was laid before them by a corporate (or individuals within that corporate) in the arms deal, they did not say "no", and took the bribe. It proved to be the thin end of the wedge, and the rest, as they say, is history.

No global NWO conspiracy here - just an offer made and accepted for personal gain, and suitably candy coated to ease the consciences of the guilty and ensure acceptance by the people.

----------

tec0 (15-Jan-14), Trickzta (16-Jan-14)

----------


## tec0

Africa is a mathematical certainty when it comes to failure. Again no conspiracy all you have to do is to follow the amount of money that goes into Africa and the amount of resources that goes out of Africa. 

The truth is a no-brainer but the question is; was it by design?  Simple answer is the measure of wealth. Who is making money and who is losing money. 

So how does the NWO fit into all of this? Well consider first who those individuals are then consider who applied the pressure in local affairs then you have a clear picture that Africa is exactly what the outside world wants it to be... 

That is why we haven’t seen any significant improvement in the last 100 years or so...

----------

Trickzta (16-Jan-14)

----------


## pmbguy

> That is why we haven’t seen any significant improvement in the last 100 years or so...



 :Hmmm: ...not so sure about that. Lets take life expectancy and the child mortality rate 100years ago and compare it to now. Life was really short 100y ago. So the continent and its people have benefited from colonial/post-colonial development, just not nearly as much as other continents. If Sub-Saharan Africa was not developed by Europeans it would have seen no development at all. Africa had to catch up on millenniums of development in a relatively short period. It’s natural that Africa is how it is, so far behind. This combined with corruption from within Africa and from without, Makes Africa an easy target for economic manipulation and exploitation.

Africa is an old world and there is no order, no new world order needed.

----------

Trickzta (16-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Thanks for the kind words Dave. 
There is indeed common ground (and common goals) in the way that we see the African team losing sight of reality, resulting in corruption and self enrichment to the detriment of the poor and of the country as a whole. I feel that in our own way, we are both correct. The biggest difference, in this case anyway, is as you’ve already said, I tend to blame outside interests and you tend to blame inside interests. We both concede that inside and outside influences do exist, we differ on which influence is the most dominant. Sound right to you so far?

The actual reality, in my opinion, is that this is a rather complex issue, due to the many other influencing factors, of a lesser magnitude than the two on which we are basing our viewpoints on. Added to the mix is the probability that these influences could be in a constant state of flux. The influences themselves could vary in magnitude from day to day (and from person to person).

For clarity it would be wise to ignore the more complex, and in this case, the less significant array of factors unless they have a direct bearing on the case or are used to reinforce a valid point.

Ooopsy, I’m jumping the gun a little here, by assuming that you would be prepared to engage in a short debate, the object not being to assert our opinions but rather to get an understanding of each other’s views. Would you mind if we did this exercise Dave? A brief exchange of ideas and then move on to another topic. No winners or losers, and all that stuff.

I‘ll use examples at times to get my point across more clearly. I’ll start the discussion tomorrow if you agree to it, and have the time for it. No hard feelings if you are tied up or time strapped or just reluctant. 

In my opinion and in my own words, I feel that our brainwashing starts soon after we start crawling. Mind programming is a better way of putting it. Skip to an example later in childhood. Mom shouts “Johnny what are you doing on top of the wall? Come down right now before you fall off.”  Mom, genuinely concerned about Johnny has planted some seeds that may or may not influence Johnny’s future behaviour in respect of walking on the top of walls.

Put a 4 X 4 length of plank on the ground and I’ll walk up and down the plank with ease. Raise the plank 5 metres off the ground and I’m unable to put one foot forward. Balance becomes an issue, this is a mental trick that your mind plays on you. Mom’s ….”before you fall off” comment is subconsciously at work, and even though you walked the plank (so to speak) with ease when it was on the ground, without once wobbling or doubting your ability, the raised plank presents a problem.

A problem that is not of your own making, but a problem no less. Continuous exposure to propaganda may or may not have a similar effect on your mind. Children (people) do not react in the same way to different circumstances as others do, sometimes a child acts differently to the same set of circumstances, on separate occasions. We are unique beings, whose uniqueness is presented in modern day terms as deviant in some cases (a strong-willed child not conforming to accepted norms without intervention). 

Unique is bad, conform is good. Schools/teachers take over from Mom and Johnny’s programming shifts up a gear. Stand in a straight line, don’t talk or chew gum. Walk in single file, put your hand in the air if you would want to speak. Put your hand in the air and when teacher gives you the nod, only then you may speak. Don’t move until the bell rings. And so on.

I’m not against maintaining order and discipline at schools. Not at all. I’m using this as an example, of how the mind is instrumental in determining (to a degree) and forging young minds to conform to pre-determined parameters, sometimes to the detriment of the child, but necessary to ensure an easy passage and acceptance into society.

There are many things in this presentation that are debatable, have big gaps or are incomplete etc., I know it is much more complex and intricate than stated here, but the debate is centered around African Politics, and for that purpose, general explanations need not be scrutinized, unless it is necessary to contest or make a valid point. 

Dave, I’m trying to set a precedent that will see any future discussion proceeding smoothly, without chasing off at a tangent over a minor detail not related to the topic and excluding squabbling over irrelevant points that tend to be an utter waste of time. This is new to me! An actual conversation! 

This is superfluous to you, as I’ve noticed you are direct and to the point in your posts. You manage to communicate clearly, keeping your words to a minimum without sacrificing content nor intent. 

Then there’s myself that writes a book to get a small point across (and fails!). I’ll get the hang of it in no time. It’s just that somebody has lifted my plank and I’m on shaky ground.

Last night I was allowed to use the Wife’s PC (windows 8) I am not supposed to even open the internet for two main reasons, some sites I chance across have virus collections that they share freely, and generously. And not being fluent in bits, bytes, gigs and all, I manage to merge spreadsheets with emails and adverts (or even worse).

I typed my replies and when no-one was looking I emailed the Word Doc to my gmail account. Thinking that I could open the Word Doc on my PC at work and then copy it to the forum and Bob’s my Aunty. I couldn’t even open the Doc. This doesn’t even resemble the original. This PC is Excel or something like that. The problem is that the two PC’s do combat. (not combatable, darn things!)   :Wink:

----------


## Trickzta

> Worse are those who believe the Garbage!


You have hit the nail on the head. The poor souls who believe the Garbage have my sympathy.

----------


## Dave A

> The actual reality, in my opinion, is that this is a rather complex issue, due to the many other influencing factors,


Just one factor explains so much of it - human nature.
(Which is indeed complex at times  :Wink:  ).




> Ooopsy, I’m jumping the gun a little here, by assuming that you would be prepared to engage in a short debate, the object not being to assert our opinions but rather to get an understanding of each other’s views. Would you mind if we did this exercise Dave? A brief exchange of ideas and then move on to another topic. No winners or losers, and all that stuff.
> 
> I‘ll use examples at times to get my point across more clearly. I’ll start the discussion tomorrow if you agree to it, and have the time for it. No hard feelings if you are tied up or time strapped or just reluctant.


Why limit it to just the two of us. It's a free forum where everyone can join the debate...

Look, by all means make your points and supporting arguments - that's the whole idea here.

I'll read them when I can, and if I feel I can contribute something to the discussion that might be worthwhile , and time permits, I'll respond (sometimes that's only eventually though) with as much careful consideration as I can muster.

About as much of an undertaking as I can give, I'm afraid.

----------

Trickzta (18-Jan-14)

----------


## iLLuDeano

http://mg.co.za/article/2014-01-16-m...ot-is-genocide

""Health Minister Aaron Motsoaledi has accused a group of multinational pharmaceutical companies active in South Africa of conspiring against the state, the people of South Africa and the populations of developing countries – and of planning what amounts to mass murder.

"I am not using strong words; I am using appropriate words. This is genocide," Motsoaledi told the Mail & Guardian on Thursday, in response to a plan he described as a conspiracy of "satanic magnitude" – a plan he called on all South Africans to fight "to the last drop of their blood".""

Read The full article guys!!

----------

Trickzta (18-Jan-14)

----------


## pmbguy

So by posting it here and not on a new thread I can assume that you see big bad pharma as evidence of a NWO. It seems that almost anything is evidence of the NWO. What a waste of a good post, it could have been discussed so much more constructively for what it is without being seen through NWO spectacles.

----------

Trickzta (18-Jan-14)

----------


## iLLuDeano

Well from what I understand is that one of the NWO agendas is global de-population.. so yeah I'd say it fits in with this thread. It's a great article, this thread has a good following so I rate it was a good idea to post it here  :Smile:

----------

Trickzta (18-Jan-14)

----------


## iLLuDeano

Another thing is that the NWO exists out of 5 or so industry heads. Pharma, Army, UN, Food and Produce, and Media. Might miss a few here. But the idea behind the NWO conspiracy is that a single person represents each leg to form a group of people basically in charge of global trade and Leadership(Goverment)

We know of Vaccines being dangerous, we know of engineered viruses to "take people out" etc etc. This article just goes to show that many theories around the Big Pharma and the "Satanic" NWO plot might be true.

----------

Trickzta (18-Jan-14)

----------


## Dave A

Great link - iLLuDeano  :Thumbup: 




> So by posting it here and not on a new thread I can assume that you see big bad pharma as evidence of a NWO. It seems that almost anything is evidence of the NWO. What a waste of a good post, it could have been discussed so much more constructively for what it is without being seen through NWO spectacles.


You'll probably have to start a new thread yourself to discuss the points raised in relation to IP and meds. It actually could be an interesting discussion.

Seems the main issue that relates to this thread is the formation of industry lobby groups... which is fair enough.

It's a reality. I've participated in some and even led a few of them myself.
(And no - I'm not a member of any NWO organisation).

I don't know what business is expected to do - just sit back and let the agenda be driven by external interest groups and their fate decided by politicians, with absolutely no input from the business side at all? 

My opinion is it's the interest groups that started the game of fighting one's cases in the court of public opinion. Business has no choice but to respond - or end up slaves to folk who have very little vested interest in the industry, and don't really have the long term interests of the industry itself at heart.

----------

Trickzta (18-Jan-14)

----------


## pmbguy

@iLLuDeano – You do feel that its evidence supporting the reality of a NWO, so you did post in the right place. You can post wherever you like, it was merely a personal preference thing. My preference certainly does not mean you have to accommodate it.  

I do not believe in a NWO, I would have preferred it on a different thread to avoid having it discussed in reference to the NWO. This will cloud insights, ultimately rendering conclusions (In my opinion) worthless. 

Humans will try to benefit themselves despite the harm it causes others, this is evolutionary. Historically all and present governments and big corporate will do many things that act totally against what we conceive as normal or just, or legal – for their own benefit. 


In my opinion anybody who is interested in and has knowledge of history would find the concept of a NWO irreconcilable with our history and the human condition. Major superpowers would not forgo any advantage to work together on a global scale to somehow subjugate the entire world. Competition and divergence of goals (among others) will never allow e.g. the US and China working together to create a NWO. The Great powers appose each other, they seek to benefit themselves. By themselves I mean individuals, states and corporate. 

A lack of historical knowledge combined with being exposed to the Omnipresent Reality of the Malicious goings on of state and corporate leads one to seek some explanation to make sense of it all, thus the need for the conspiracy theory namely the NWO. A natural response, which ultimately misdirects attention away from reality, which in turn leads to pointless discussion with no chance of potentially affecting reality.

----------

Trickzta (18-Jan-14)

----------


## Justloadit

Any business that is part of a select group in any field will be seen as an NWO from those that do not belong to the group.
In fact I am of the opinion that every business that wants to make money, and is attempting to produce a unique product for the masses wants to be an NWO, so effectively NWO is alive and has been well in the past, is currently affective in the present and will be in the future.

Every business that starts out is looking for the silver bullet. Those that have found it will always be accused of trying to be the next NWO.
Simply put, every generation will have its own group of NWO's.

----------

pmbguy (17-Jan-14)

----------


## iLLuDeano

Made a thread for this subject. let's see where it goes  :Smile:

----------

Trickzta (18-Jan-14)

----------


## pmbguy

The problem I have with the NWO and evidence thereof is the fact that nothing is new in respect of intent (natural civil, humanity) The world is at war. Peace is merely war without bloodshed. Seeing current realities as evidence of a NWO order without recognising it for what it is, a continuum of the regular, will make fools out of many.

----------

Trickzta (18-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

http://educate-yourself.org/nwo/ here is an overview of the NWO, this post dots the i's and crosses the t's. Possibly not the only version or definition around, but it explains things adequately enough for use in this and similar threads.

I've acquired a new toy, a mini sized touch tablet and as soon as I can drive it I'll be back to reply to the posts I've not yet answered. This toy will keep me up all night I'm sure.

----------


## Trickzta

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Wo...lation_control
Oops the written part is missing.
Be back in a bit

----------


## Trickzta

Another psyop propaganda that won't go away. Global warming due to CO2 emissions.

Hold on, and apply common knowledge to this statement. CO2 is heavier than nitrogen and oxygen, it tends to build up from ground level. Right? Then how can it be an atmospheric action that reflects or collects or whatever they claim it does in the atmosphere?

This myth is not supported by facts, but is spread by propaganda, an elitist ploy to distract and fool the public and earn big money at the same time. Brilliant scam, nothing more.


http://educate-yourself.org/lte/glob...g13sep06.shtml

----------


## Trickzta

Pretty faced but black hearted! Poster boy for GM products. Poster boy for multi vaccinations.
Supporter of Agenda 21, a de-population activist. Pretends to be on a holy mission. Pals with George Soros and Henry Kissinger, real scum.

Be-ill Gates, liar and more...
http://newsrescue.com/bill-gates-vac...#ixzz2l0nbEVG3 

 Bully boy carrying out an unprecedented assault on Third World countries. Incentives, he calls the millions, known as  bribes in Africa.

Tax dodging donations to Charities makes him a big star.
But just whose pockets are filled with his blood money to cover up the many lives he has destroyed, he is a smug thug.

----------


## Justloadit

> http://educate-yourself.org/nwo/ here is an overview of the NWO, this post dots the i's and crosses the t's. Possibly not the only version or definition around, but it explains things adequately enough for use in this and similar threads.
> 
> I've acquired a new toy, a mini sized touch tablet and as soon as I can drive it I'll be back to reply to the posts I've not yet answered. This toy will keep me up all night I'm sure.


All hogwash, let me quote a paragraph of your link -


> "A One World Government and one-unit monetary system, under permanent non-elected hereditary oligarchists who self-select from among their numbers in the form of a feudal system as it was in the Middle Ages. In this One World entity, population will be limited by restrictions on the number of children per family, diseases, wars, famines, until 1 billion people who are useful to the ruling class, in areas which will be strictly and clearly defined, remain as the total world population.


There are over 7 billion people on the planet
Some more hogwash



> Most of the major  wars, political upheavals,  and economic depression/recessions of the past 100 years (and earlier)  were carefully planned and instigated by the machinations of these elites. They include The Spanish-American War (1898), World War I and World War II; TheGreat Depression; the Bolshevik Revolution of 1917; the Rise of Nazi Germany; the Korean War; the Vietnam War; the 1989-91"fall" of Soviet Communism, the 1991 Gulf War;  and the recent War in Kosovo. Even the French Revolution was an orchestrated into existence by the Barvaian Illuminati and the House of Rothchild.


Hitler did what he did because he had the opportunity to get into power because of the dire straights Germany found itself in in the early 30's. Hitler did not listen to anyone but himself.
The French revolution was a spontaneous eruption after the French people were fed up with the kings extravagant lifestyle.
So the Arab spring taking place will also be attributed to the NWO I suppose.

----------


## Trickzta

Thanks for your reply Justloadit. Imagine how dreary the world would be if we all had the same likes and dislikes. We are all individuals and we all have the right to think, believe and disbelieve as we see fit. I respect your point of view even though it differs from my own.

The paragraph about the world population is in fact  one of the goals the author reveals, it has not happened yet. The depopulation plan is in progress, Bill Gates, Monsanto, Bush, the Clinton's and others  have shown their support for this policy. Once the One World concept i

----------


## Trickzta

That's all folks, just lost a lot of work. Urgggh.

----------


## Justloadit

One thing I can say about history, it repeats itself ever so often.

When every there is a large part of the population that is subjugated, the population at some point will fight back, with disastrous outcome to all. History has shown this many times, all the way back to Egypt and Alexandria.

Something that has always been at the back of my mind, is what Ghandi said many years ago in India




> one hundred thousand Englishmen simply cannot control three hundred fifty million Indians if the Indians refuse to co-operate.

----------


## Trickzta

So true justloadit. The mind boggles. The 'Bogeyman', An imaginary enemy, still lives today. (Opinion.)

One world one vote. NWO is a bogey man. A danger to be feared. Watch your back and watch out in the future, for there lurks the danger.

Meanwhile back at the ranch, we're being ripped off right now!

The English are quick to learn the tricks of the trade. Here is a possible explanation for the Indian situation at the time.

The pomp and splendour of boned boots, shiny brass buttons, funky hats, big brass band, precision drilling and the bright red camo, instilled an image of royalty and awe in the eyes of the Indians.

It was the way of those times to use these tactics to bedazzle and enchant your adversary, almost appear other worldly, propaganda pre-mass media style. Bagpipes were awesome psychological weapons esp. the first time or two you heard them.

This, and the disiplined drilling, fighting as a unit and shooting fairly straight was enough to keep the population in line.

Mind games. Herd mentality insinuated and reinforced by big booming brass cannons.

I am sure there are better ways to express that?

An English Officer stationed in India is reported to have said something like “I do not believe the Indians realise that if each of them was to drop one grain of sand near to us, we would end up buried under a mountain of sand.“

----------


## Justloadit

Hi Trickzta,

The only boggling here is that the every situation can be linked to NWO, as you have just confirmed, in the late 18th century, it was the English who had a go at being the NWO at that time, (something about the sun never setting on the British empire), and so what I am saying is that the NWO will always be there, just a group of different people, and when the population feels that enough is enough, the revolution takes place, and not always bloody and a world war.

I have noticed from your posts that your mind has been set that there is only one NWO that has been set from the beginning of time to the end of time, and no mater what anyone else says, you have made your mind up, finish and klaar.

What I am saying is that there will always be the baddie, no matter how good he tries to be, he will be labelled as the baddie because he has the brains to take over the masses. Looking at things in this light, religion is more the NWO than big business, each of the major religions has more than a billion poeple wo are meembers in blind faith.

----------

Trickzta (19-Jan-14)

----------


## Justloadit

Just to go through the number of NWO over time that spring to mind

Alexander the great
Pharoahs of Egypt
Greece
Romans
Portuguese path to India
Dutch east India company
Spaniards and the conquistadors
Napolean
British red coats
Nazi Germany
USA & USSR
and in the future - China

----------

Trickzta (19-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

A lot would depend on the definition of NWO.

I see it as a new concept, different from what has been the 'rise and fall' of World powers, replacing one Super Power with another.

When one central Government is established, ruling over all the people, and controlling the the entire planet, then we will have a New World Order.

However, a different concept would recognise the dominant Super Power as the World Order, and the emergence of a new dominant Power would be seen as the New World Order.

Both are correct. The difference being the definition of the NWO.

Many Super Powers have tried to dominate and rule the world. To my knowledge no one has managed this feat yet.

When the drones in the air and on the ground are devoloped enough to operate on their own, I believe that the possibility of a one world order is much greater.

These drones and bionic clones (don't laugh) will kill people without chips or with chips activated for retirement. 

Might sound like science fiction, but not too long ago a space ship docking station in space sounded crazy.

----------


## Trickzta

This is an insight into the world of psyop mind control. Control may not be the best word in some cases, but it does come close.

The link is supplied for those that would like to read the the article.

 Terry Pattinson, the main journalist behind the Daily Mirror’s campaign against Arthur Scargill during the strike, later admitted that he had been approached by MI5 to work for them. Pattinson’s team won the British Press Awards ‘Reporter of the Year’ prize for their story which was later found in court to be “entirely untrue.” 

As you can see from this extract, psyops is a dirty tactical weapon,
employed by Intelligence Agencies to spread lies and dis-information.

It is a powerful tool. During the Iraqi massacre it was really effective.

 The CIA or some similar agency had at least three agents, working with CNN news broadcasters during the final few weeks of the Iraq war, which was also a psyop controlled mission.

The CNN psyop news is not included in the link supplied, ask for the link or do a search, the info is available.

South Africa is a psyop of grand proportions. Think about it. 

I'll be more specific in this regard in later posts.

Meanwhile here is another piece from the fairly long article in the link.

Crozier and a group of like-minded people including Nicholas Elliott, General Vernon Walters (former Deputy Director of the CIA and later to emerge as President Reagan’s ambassador to the UN) and “a leading figure in a major City of London bank”, met to create a ‘Private Sector Operational Intelligence' agencies whose main aims would be “to provide reliable intelligence in areas which governments are barred from investigating, either through legislation or because political circumstances make such enquiries difficult or potentially embarrassing, and to conduct secret counter-subversive operations in any country in which such actions are deemed feasible.”

A well presented article, I found it to be informative and factual without being biased or blatantly biased as many articles tend to be. Maybe it's a psyop?  :Wink:

----------


## Trickzta

I have found the missing link. lol. I am the missing link.

http://inquiringminds.cc/psyops-war-...the-cia-dave-b

http://www.psywarrior.com/RhodesiaPSYOP.html
link added, testing the edit button.

----------


## pmbguy

Hey Adrian why don't you try the weed thing and just take panado with it?

----------


## adrianh

@pmbguy

Weed & Panado....you're old school.. the kids these days crush and sniff smarties...I kid you not! (pun intended)

----------


## Trickzta

We will rise one morning to find that things have changed and we’ll be powerless and possession-less and penniless. 


When propaganda is used to promote the slaughter or murder of people I see it as a threat.
 "Dr. Henry Kissinger proposed in his memorandum to the NSC that "depopulation should be the highest priority of U.S. foreign policy towards the Third World." He quoted reasons of national security, and because `(t)he U.S. economy will require large and increasing amounts of minerals from abroad, especially from less-developed countries ... Wherever a lessening of population can increase the prospects for such stability, population policy becomes relevant to resources, supplies and to the economic interests of U.S. 

Depopulation policy became the top priority under the NSC agenda, Club of Rome and U.S. policymakers like Gen. Alexander Haig, Cyrus Vance, Ed Muskie and Kissinger. According to an NSC spokesman at the time, the United States shared the view of former World Bank President Robert McNamara that the "population crisis" is a greater threat to U.S. national security interests than nuclear annihilation.In 1975, Henry Kissinger established a policy-planning group in the U.S. State Department's Office of Population Affairs. The depopulation "GLOBAL 2000" document for President Jimmy Carter was prepared. 
http://rense.com/general59/kissingereugenics.htm

----------


## Trickzta

Ritalin is a big con, a money making scam. If prescribed for hyperactive kids especially. But then we're always being scammed one way or the other.

Remember the rat tumour research report that trashed and mocked etc? Monsanto said that the wrong rats were used and not enough rats blah, blah... Well knock me down with a feather! Bastards used the exact same criteria to prove GMO products are safe! They are liars and agents of depopulation and Agenda21

Monsanto is a part, a major part in the NOW plan to depopulate the planet. Note the double standards when it comes to what is, and what is not acceptable scientific research.
Monsanto caught out again, but we still invite their sorry ar*es and sick food into our homes and into our bodies. Are we sleeping? 
http://jonrappoport.wordpress.com/20...tudy-explodes/

----------


## Trickzta

More Strike action threatened. The top three platinum producers and some gold mining Houses involved. Psyop Marikana Massacre never secured AMCU unions signature on agreement document. the people are tired of promises and lies. 

Strikes may still be averted, higher wages and better living conditions are long overdue. Is this another psyop to enable the major investors to lay off thousands and mechanise the mines? Especially now that new mines are opening on the fairly new reef, the largest of its kind? 

Things are happening that seem timed to have maximum effect just before election time, Nkandla report release, looming strikes, service delivery unrest - at least one killed to date. 

More on this and other stories soon. (with links)

----------


## tec0

> Ritalin is a big con, a money making scam. If prescribed for hyperactive kids especially. But then we're always being scammed one way or the other.
> 
> Remember the rat tumour research report that trashed and mocked etc? Monsanto said that the wrong rats were used and not enough rats blah, blah... Well knock me down with a feather! Bastards used the exact same criteria to prove GMO products are safe! They are liars and agents of depopulation and Agenda21
> 
> Monsanto is a part, a major part in the NOW plan to depopulate the planet. Note the double standards when it comes to what is, and what is not acceptable scientific research.
> Monsanto caught out again, but we still invite their sorry ar*es and sick food into our homes and into our bodies. Are we sleeping? 
> http://jonrappoport.wordpress.com/20...tudy-explodes/


I suspect your "NOW" = "NWO" ???

I am not interested in what the supper powerful does or their goals. See I lost interest a while ago. I did the maths. If you consider the time between each movement of the NWO then you realise they will control the world in about 300 to 500 years from now. By then I will be dead thus it is not my problem.  

It is easy enough to identify “significant action” if you study the history. IS it not true that each step takes about 50 to 100 years?  

See by creating mistrust in food sources and food genetics countries don’t import food and eventually will face starvation why? Because they believe organic food is better... Consider how organic food grown “all the normal stuff you use” you realise that genetic foods grow faster and is resisted to most common pests thus you use less poisons... But you never thought so far as to figure it out. 

NO everyone accept you are wrong about everything see how that works out for you. 

Back to medication “same thing” traditional medication cannot fight the fight anymore most illnesses resist normal treatments so we need new medication. It is not propaganda it is fact.  

Lastly ALL medication comes from “nature” because “nature” provide the building blocks you need to create “artificial” medication.

----------


## adrianh

> Ritalin is a big con, a money making scam. If prescribed for hyperactive kids especially. But then we're always being scammed one way or the other.
> 
> Remember the rat tumour research report that trashed and mocked etc? Monsanto said that the wrong rats were used and not enough rats blah, blah... Well knock me down with a feather! Bastards used the exact same criteria to prove GMO products are safe! They are liars and agents of depopulation and Agenda21
> 
> Monsanto is a part, a major part in the NOW plan to depopulate the planet. Note the double standards when it comes to what is, and what is not acceptable scientific research.
> Monsanto caught out again, but we still invite their sorry ar*es and sick food into our homes and into our bodies. Are we sleeping? 
> http://jonrappoport.wordpress.com/20...tudy-explodes/


Wha ha hah Did you know that the CIA secretly engineered Rice Krispies to transmit the sound of your bowel movements by modulating your Aura. It is said that they can decipher what you said, to whom, and whether they are a terrorist merely by looking at the pulsing of the Aura through a 10000000mm invisible camera mounted on an invisible satellite that doesn't exist but does....

----------


## pmbguy

> @pmbguy
> 
> Weed & Panado....you're old school.. the kids these days crush and sniff smarties...I kid you not! (pun intended)


Yeah... I'm an old school kinda guy. Look ideally its Weed and a Bottle of Vodka. Man... that combination will really sort you out, it will knock that ADHD right out. But I see the kidz these days go straight to tik they don’t even bother with weed its way to lame for them.

----------


## adrianh

The reason for going straight to tik is because any fool can brew it at home which means its readily available.

----------


## pmbguy

I heard the CIA actually make all FDA approved medicine themselves. It real. Their main ingredient comes from the blanched organs of small grey gay aliens. Everybody is involved, Monsanto, Oprah, the FBI, PITA and the YMCA. It is believed that their SA head is none other than Steve Hoffmeyr himself. The ultimate goal is to have this alien DNA in our bodies which can be activated to made us docile so the NWO and be ushered in.

----------


## adrianh

Oh my gawd...you figured it out, you will have to go into hiding straight away otherwise they will track your aura using Kellogg's Special K. (They never told you but the K actually stands for K band radar) I hear that if you put tin foil in your underpants that it blocks the modulation of the bright shade of blue (or pink, if you are gay) emanating from the willy.

----------


## Trickzta

@Tec0, Now was auto correction, so yes you are correct.

Frankly, the turnabout or change of mind that Obama had, most likely because of citizens oppossed to more war, that saw NATO, the UN and the US fail in their objective of bombing Syria, has ushered in a new phase of the One World Order.

This back down by Obama has saved the world from a very possible nuclear war. Some suggest that Russia and China might join the West in the new order, not through war but by agreement. It is too early to say which way things will progress, or how long it will take.

As for your statements about GM food, it exposes your lack of indepth study into the latest available evidence. Not only does organic farming yield more (when grown properly) but the propaganda about GM plants being resistant to insects, and cutting down on poison use is proven beyond a doubt to be a lie. Roundup resistant insects are a reality that means more poison has to be used. 

This suits Monsanto seeing that they sell the poison. Tec0 I worry about you sometimes. 

Check the latest news on GM junk, avoid the Monsanto sites and other Monsanto pushing sites, you will find the truth is far from what these A-holes are claiming. Monsanto is part of population control, and aims to destroy the heirloom seeds and get rid of the small farmers.

They want the farmers land for big corporate farms. Why do the Elite have numerous heirloom seed banks, while trying to get rid of those very same seeds that farmers have?

----------


## Trickzta

@, you two are hilarious, let's face it, without silly humour the world be a drab place. People who act their shoe size and not their age have as much right as others to express their opinions. Keep us smiling, we need to smile.  :Wink:

----------


## Trickzta

I rest my case.

----------


## adrianh

Wha ha ha ha.... so have you got tinfoil in your underpants trickydude?

You could also put tin foil inside your red berret, that way you will block all them messages being delivered to your inner ear via the receiver that the aliens implanted in your molar. You remember the day that you were ssummoned by the aliens, probably not, it was the day that the big red berret movement led by the alien, commonly referred to as Juliaaaaaaas, took over the minds of those whose inbuild bullshit detectors were on the blink.

----------


## tec0

@ Trickzta,

I deleted all my posts because I had a feeling that admin would have done it anyway so in that regard I reconsidered what it is that I am trying to communicate. If everything is a conspiracy please tell me how they are implementing it. 

I would love to know how I contracted my medical condition as there is no other logical explanation other than a biological defect. My second defect was inflicted by a heavy object that crushed my chest and left me with a lingering injury. 

As for Ritalin AKA “Central nervous system stimulant (trade name Ritalin) used in the treatment of narcolepsy in adults and attention deficit disorder in children” again a good medication but abused. 

How can you conclude that everything you read is right and without question accurate if you never suffered from “attention deficit disorder” Not every corporation is out to get you not every inoculation is a conspiracy not every medication a trap.

----------


## pmbguy

I know people crave grand conspiracy to psychologically create order, but hey... let’s get real. 

As fun and exciting as it may be there is a big problem with your evidence concerning everything being a conspiracy linked to the NWO, from hamster farmers to big pharma. 

Before the internet non-fictional literature was mostly published by educated intelligent people about a subject they have researched intimately. With the invention of the internet everybody could publish, including people who are not an authority on anything. So searching things on the net will often lead one to faulty websites, which on the surface looks and reads legit. Allot of dada on these sights are accurate, but their conclusions are disconnected to real historical and human/cultural context. 

When a person creates a theory with say 10 waypoints and they prove the first 5 points legitimately, no matter how absurd the rest of the evidence is or how outlandish the conclusions are, some people are inclined to believe it. 

Some people seek and somewhat obtain order through omnipresent conspiracy. This combined with a lack of knowledge regarding how much bull is out there that looks legit, produces false conclusions.


A grand misgiving of the effect of the internet on literature... Placing Ralf Waldo Emerson next to people like Norman, he is employed by the US postal service in down town LA. He is an example of the type of people who have these websites. 

Norman, with a rather large following of his writings, is a true enthusiast, to many his literature is mind-blowing and life changing. He spends his off time and nights enjoying doughnuts whilst dropping crumbs on his keyboard. He is an inspiring writer, his mother is very proud of her mature son, he hears this every night as he reluctantly receives a kiss before bedtime. As we speak he is probably scribbling down NWO theories, the truth of which he implicitly craves. 

You must have a broken bullshit detector to believe old Norman.

----------


## Trickzta

Ja chappie, in the Old Transvaal we put tin foil hats on our heads to protect our brains. In the Fair Cape they put tin foil in their underpants, for the same reason.
Conspiracy theorist says: “You are claiming that fire alone can cause a building to self-implode, descend at freefall speed into its own footprint? That’s physically impossible, what about Newton’s Laws and laws of thermal dynamics and such? “

Non-conspiracy theorist says: “No, you are wrong because you are a conspiracy theorist.”
Maintaining the non-conspiracy delusion

The non-conspiracy theorist is thus profoundly psychologically interconnected with today’s mass mind control paradigm. They are a species representing a full byproduct of 21st-century social engineering. The doctrine of this type of social engineering programs its believers to believe that when government and media accuses someone of “conspiracies” then this accusation is cause for someone being considered diseased. The symptoms being paranoia. But paranoia is based on systematized delusions and delusions are based on false beliefs. A proper exploring of meanings brings us back to proving what is true or false. We come full circle and the spin is over. Non-conspiracy theorists don’t realize they dwell in this circle of misapplied words, never exploring the meanings or doing the work to determine what is true and what is provable.
http://www.activistpost.com/2014/01/...onspiracy.html

----------


## tec0

> Ritalin is a stimulant given to hyperactive kids?? Also for attention deficit disorders. iLLuDeano was treated with Ritalin and you read what he has to say about it. I tend to agree with him. You are entitled to think it is good for kids, that is your right.


Right let me tell you what "miss information can do" Thanks to propaganda and conspiracy some places in Africa rejected genetically modified foods. Foods that was tested and proofed to be safe. Now consider that over ten million people including two million children are at risk of starvation but because of crap from seemingly legitimate groups they don't want to accept the food. 

Now I am not going to give you links you can go and research this get the facts.

Once you looked at all the videos listened to all the debates and took the time to read trough the official reports by independent recognised institutions. Then and only then you come back and tell me what is good for me and what is bad for me. 

And don’t come with your little cheap “but that is what they want you to think” BS. Because I do travel not outside Africa but have been to places in Africa and I know for a fact that those reports are damn side closer to the truth then what you are. 

There is nothing wrong with genetically modified foods. The world needs it...

One last thing... Can you sleep knowing that 10 million people may die due to starvation by the very information that you copy and paste all over?  

Think about that...

----------


## Trickzta

I rest my case.

----------


## Trickzta

Tec0, here is a widely used natural site that gives the public access to many research results, using FDA approved criteria.

Double blind and all that. I really do not need to watch any videos to know that putting Roundup™ in plants via DNA is playing Russian Roulette.

I have 3 sons, one of my boys had a short attention span in Primary School. 

A stimulant would have improved this condition but here's the sting in the tail.

The stimulant is treating the symptom, a long term form of treatment that keeps Big Pharma smiling.

http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/med...rspective-adhd 

Internationally the number of countries rejecting GM food is growing. I'm passing that info on to whoever is interested. 

I certainly do not influence China, Russia and other countries to do so.


http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/new...xicity-concern 

As you can see from this report, which can be verified, the problems are many.

Put best by ACB researcher Haidee Swanby,*“The scariest revelation is that GM producers and regulatory authorities are making it all up as they go along, while the massive biotech PR machinery spreads

Read more:*http://naturalsociety.com/failed-mon...#ixzz2qqt0VK9M
*
Follow us:*@naturalsociety on Twitter
*|*NaturalSociety on Facebook

----------


## Trickzta

This is the truth of the matter.

In my opinion anyway. I strongly recommend consulting your practitioner before changing your medical routine.

Always consult a professional if you are ill.

My son was given, raw honey harvested locally, black strap molasses, malt mixed with cod liver oil (toffee flavour), the first two often used in place of sugar.

Sugar, coffee, sodas and especially diet sodas, junk food or fast food should be cut out or cut down.

I'm not saying that this would be the answer to all kids' problems. 

Nowadays I'd add palm oil and tumeric to the raw honey. Always buy tumeric, garlic and ginger that has not been irradiated.

P'n'P sell iradiated products which they should mention as per law. 

http://m.naturalnews.com/news/040938...#ixzz2qerD4hSH 

 Do your own Google search.

----------


## Dave A

At some point last week the penny dropped for me. I just haven't had the time to make a post about my "realisation." And in truth I really should try to catch up with the rest of the board, so this is going to be as short as possible while still attempting to conveying the gist of it.

The question I was trying to answer was "who writes this (NWO stuff) and why?"

--> Why does anybody write anything?
(Communicate and/or record)

--> Why do fiction writers write fiction?
(Long list of reasons)

And then it struck me - story tellers have been around since... pretty much forever, really.
All kinds of story tellers telling all kinds of stories.

And here's our problem -
When you walk into a library, the contents have been systematically categorised, collected into various zones, and the assigned category clearly marked.
The internet doesn't have this signage system in place. As a result, when you're reading a story, one way or another you have to decide whether what you're reading is fiction or non-fiction.

The result is the internet has become a fertile ground for a particular genre of writing and story telling which I called *pseudo non-fiction*.
(I assure you, the term was an original thought. And out of idle interest I have just done a Google search for the term and there are only three results with an exact match).

Of course pseudo non-fiction has been around for ages already - the most well known sub-category being *propaganda*. 
Essentially propaganda is pseudo non-fiction with specific intent to deceive.

So much of the writing linked to and "quoted" in this thread quite clearly falls in the category of pseudo non-fiction. 
Whether it's actually propaganda or not becomes an issue of the intent behind the writing. And that is often not clear...
...especially when the authors go to such pains to assure their anonymity.

Ultimately, that it is pseudo non-fiction (or thereabouts) with exceptionally little credibility is enough for me for now. I'll certainly not be losing any sleep over the tales they tell.

----------

pmbguy (22-Jan-14), tec0 (21-Jan-14)

----------


## adrianh

So mr tricky dude, where in the states do you live exactly? You are as much a South African as the Pope is South African. That explains exactly why you are so fixated on the NWO rubbish. 

So tell me, who do you think was responsible for 9/11? - I think that it  was George W Bush.
What about the USA running around annoying the entire world, don't you think that the entire world are tired of arrogant Americans? - I certainly am.
Don't you think that America has done more damage to worldwide relations and worldwide economics than any other nation in the world? - I do.
I think that the world should be far more worried about stoopid Americans than the NWO, at least the NWO is comprised of intelligent people -  don't you agree?

----------


## tec0

I took some time and revisited a lot of my old archives. I pulled up what I have on the NWO and compared it to what you are posting at current time. A lot has changed... I think the stories changed as people found that the old stuff wasn’t as shocking anymore so they reinvented a lot of the stories... Now I do have an open mind but I am limiting my perspective because I realized that some organizations with seemingly “good intentions” caused a lot of harm and pain. The facts are there but as you stated in another thread you will not bother following up on them so it is a pointless exercise at best. 

Is the NWO real? Yes it is real... 
Will the NWO be a good thing? For most of us no... 

But I think your intention isn’t so much about the NWO then what it is about your own view and ego.

----------


## Trickzta

"Nelson and Winnie Mandela, once husband and wife, sure think alike. During Mandela's trial they produced 90 pages of documents in his own handwriting. These documents all showed that he really was nothing other than a communist terrorist. He never denied that he had written it. One of those was entitled "How to be a Good Communist." In one document, Mr. Mandela addressed the issue of "sellouts". He advocated, "cutting their noses off". As you can see, from what happened in Zimbabwe one should not think such comments are intended as jokes. When these people speak of cutting parts off of living humans they're not joking. In Angola, the breasts were cut off living white women and other whites were sawed in half at a timber mill.
Nelson Mandela went to jail for acts of terrorism and for plotting to unleash 7,000 terrorists across South Africa. Nelson Mandela was tried in a court of law. Nelson Mandela and several conspirators were caught with firm, hard evidence as to what they intended doing. Prior to that Nelson Mandela had already committed acts of terrorism in South Africa. Nelson Mandela had already planted bombs in the same way Al Qaeda and other terrorists do. And, for the record, Nelson Mandela was given a proper trial. Among the documents at his trial was a document in his own handwriting called: "How to be a good communist". You can download the document here: Nelson Mandela's: How to be a Good Communist"
http://batr.org/reactionary/120913.h....mfo3YiIL.dpuf








As in Orwell's 1984 :"Freedom is Slavery" And as someone once said "Slavery: It works better when you don't tell them"
So they gave the masses of South Africa the illusion of "Freedom", with the ANC takeover.

During the ANC takeover in the early 90's, the Government of Bophuthatswana wanted to retain their independence, and didn't want to be a part of the "New South Africa", so they sent the army in, in a coup d' e'tat.

A common victim of the ANC propaganda in the new SA is Dr. HF Verwoerd, South Africa's third Prime Minister, 
being portrayed as "the evil man behind Apartheid".

(Sounds like a theme from Orwell's "Animal Farm"- keep blaming a long dead figure for everything that goes wrong now...)

Verwoerd, The man who withdrew South Africa from the Commonwealth, and who was responsible for bringing SA to Independence as "The Republic of SA" on May 31st 1961. Thereby uniting the Afrikaans and English speaking White People of South Africa,
after half a century of division as a result of the devastating Boer War of 1899-1902.

Today he's portrayed as the "big racist oppressor", while in truth during his reign as Prime minister, the Income growth amongst black South Africans were greater than amongst the whites. The black people back then called him "Ra di Pula" (Bringer of Rain(Prosperity) )
Another classic example of "Inversion" of the truth...

And what happened to Verwoerd? Assassinated...
To be replaced as Prime Minister by the Illuminati puppet John Vorster

The Illuminati didn't want a Independent South Africa, divided into Separate States where each Nation
(Whites, Zulus, Indians, etc.) would have Self governance and Sovereignty...So they replaced Verwoerd with Vorster who gradually started breaking down the original good intentions of Apartheid and turned it into an oppressive regime.

Today under ANC rule, This country's infrastructure is falling apart; our electricity, went from amongst the cheapest to the most expensive in the world.

In the town in which I grew up, My Grandfather was the mayor of the town in 1993,(Just before the takeover), that year they opened a new waste water treatment plant, my gran still has the photo of him and an official from the Department of Waterworks, drinking glasses of purified water that came out of the plant. Today, in the same town, the residents wouldn't even dare drink the tap water...

The list of examples of the deterioration of this country's infrastructure is endless...Amongst the blacks it's even worse...

Another reason why the Illuminati had to eliminate the Apartheid government of SA, is due to the fact that SA was quite a strong military power.
We had a larger military than the rest of Africa combined, and were in possession of various Missiles, and 6 Nuclear bombs.
All of which were dismantled and sold off after the ANC takeover . 


In Poland we had our own Mandela, his name is Lech Walensa and was the leader of the Solidarity movement which apparently brought down the iron curtain?. Walensa was fighting the Communists but was really their puppet, as the knowledge of him working with the Communists is now well known, and he too got a Nobel peace award. 

http://henrymakow.com/when_do_terror....vtC4pkWt.dpuf

----------


## Trickzta

The double suicide and disappearance of Hitler and Eva Braun never did ring true. No witnesses, no bodies, no pictures. Only another cover up. The skull the Russians claimed belonged to Hitler eventually proved to be only another lie.

Too many Nazis were incorporated into American Agencies and Secret Projects after secret talks and deals between OSS, Allen Dulles and Martin Bormann. Too many to be a coincidence escaped to South America, mostly those accused of terrible war crimes making the USA unsafe for them. On the Agenda was the splitting up of IG Farben and smuggling Millions of dollars in gold and art and presumably hard cash too.

Many Nazis, and later many machines (and lots of stolen wealth) found their way to South America after the war. Some machines, originally made to manufacture farming implements, tractors and ploughs etc., were commandeered by Hitler to build war machines and ended up in South America, before they were bought by John Deere South Africa and installed at the John Deere Factory which was situated in Nigel at the time. (1980’s)

Germany was miles ahead in most fields of science and technology, Einstein sent a letter drafted by fellow scientist Szilard to Roosevelt concerning atomic or nuclear fission bombs. It took some time before Roosevelt got the letter, which was delivered by  Alexander Sachs, and it had little effect.

Szilard who was Einstein’s friend, requested Einstein to warn the Belgian Queen Mother, whom he knew, to prevent the large stockpile of uranium ore in the Belgian Congo from falling into Nazi hands.

The USA started on their nuclear project one day before Pearl Harbour. (coincidence?)   In 1942 it became the Manhattan Project.

History is seriously flawed, but still we think that Governments will protect ordinary citizens or have the interests of the citizens at heart. When will we learn? We still think Hitler started the war. We still don’t ask the right questions. We still don’t get the right answers.

Something that may be of interest to some is featured below.

“What caused me to question Hitler’s suicide was Bellatoni’s DNA analysis that proved conclusively the skull fragments belonged not to Hitler, but to a 40-year-old woman unrelated to Eva Braun,” Corsi said.

Did U.S. intelligence help Hitler get away? 

His evidence is shockingly abundant, and his clear argument lends credence to a new theory that disembowels the double-suicide narrative.

“The story Hitler and Eva Braun committed suicide was a cover story, designed by U.S. intelligence agents at the end of World War II to facilitate the escape not only of Hitler and Eva Braun, but also of top Nazi war criminals such as Adolf Eichmann who was discovered in 1960 hiding in Argentina,” Corsi argued.
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?sh...3b5d4e2cf4f24c

----------


## pmbguy

> "Nelson and Winnie Mandela, once husband and wife, sure think alike. During Mandela's trial they produced 90 pages of documents in his own handwriting. These documents all showed that he really was nothing other than a communist terrorist. He never denied that he had written it. One of those was entitled "How to be a Good Communist." In one document, Mr. Mandela addressed the issue of "sellouts". He advocated, "cutting their noses off". As you can see, from what happened in Zimbabwe one should not think such comments are intended as jokes. When these people speak of cutting parts off of living humans they're not joking. In Angola, the breasts were cut off living white women and other whites were sawed in half at a timber mill.
> Nelson Mandela went to jail for acts of terrorism and for plotting to unleash 7,000 terrorists across South Africa. Nelson Mandela was tried in a court of law. Nelson Mandela and several conspirators were caught with firm, hard evidence as to what they intended doing. Prior to that Nelson Mandela had already committed acts of terrorism in South Africa. Nelson Mandela had already planted bombs in the same way Al Qaeda and other terrorists do. And, for the record, Nelson Mandela was given a proper trial. Among the documents at his trial was a document in his own handwriting called: "How to be a good communist". You can download the document here: Nelson Mandela's: How to be a Good Communist"
> http://batr.org/reactionary/120913.h....mfo3YiIL.dpuf
> 
> 
> As in Orwell's 1984 :"Freedom is Slavery" And as someone once said "Slavery: It works better when you don't tell them"
> So they gave the masses of South Africa the illusion of "Freedom", with the ANC takeover.
> 
> During the ANC takeover in the early 90's, the Government of Bophuthatswana wanted to retain their independence, and didn't want to be a part of the "New South Africa", so they sent the army in, in a coup d' e'tat.
> ...


There are so many holes in your story I don’t know what to mention.  Let’s start with your last statement. Stating the ANC sold off their nuclear weapons. LOL. They were in fact handed over by the NP to the IAEA, the ANC never sold them to anybody. Famously the only country in the world to ever hand over their nuclear arms.... 

Why?...did you think they sold it to the NWO? 

WOW Mandela could summon 7000men, shocking statement! LOL. He was the Leader of the ANC, he could send MUCH much MuCH more than then 7000men if he wished to.

----------


## pmbguy

> The double suicide and disappearance of Hitler and Eva Braun never did ring true. No witnesses, no bodies, no pictures. Only another cover up. The skull the Russians claimed belonged to Hitler eventually proved to be only another lie.
> 
> Too many Nazis were incorporated into American Agencies and Secret Projects after secret talks and deals between OSS, Allen Dulles and Martin Bormann. Too many to be a coincidence escaped to South America, mostly those accused of terrible war crimes making the USA unsafe for them. On the Agenda was the splitting up of IG Farben and smuggling Millions of dollars in gold and art and presumably hard cash too.
> 
> Many Nazis, and later many machines (and lots of stolen wealth) found their way to South America after the war. Some machines, originally made to manufacture farming implements, tractors and ploughs etc., were commandeered by Hitler to build war machines and ended up in South America, before they were bought by John Deere South Africa and installed at the John Deere Factory which was situated in Nigel at the time. (1980’s)
> 
> Germany was miles ahead in most fields of science and technology, Einstein sent a letter drafted by fellow scientist Szilard to Roosevelt concerning atomic or nuclear fission bombs. It took some time before Roosevelt got the letter, which was delivered by  Alexander Sachs, and it had little effect.
> 
> Szilard who was Einstein’s friend, requested Einstein to warn the Belgian Queen Mother, whom he knew, to prevent the large stockpile of uranium ore in the Belgian Congo from falling into Nazi hands.
> ...


Really blowing our minds with your declassified, run of the mill common knowledge. Kids learn about this in school. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Paperclip

If you are so concerned about the NWO why don’t you try and understand the past and current world order first.

----------


## Trickzta

Yup you are right about the nukes and the date. There are a few dates I notice, but pre,-94 is right. The bombs were dismantled and not handed over as such. From one site I checked anyway. The enriched uranium tallied with estimates deduced from what was declared.

I remember reading in the papers that the ANC were found selling or more like giving the Chinese the remaining machines at Velindaba/Pelindaba.

That was after the bombs were dismantled.

I used just this 
 link to check up.
http://nuclearweaponarchive.org/Safr...Disarming.html

----------


## Trickzta

Operation paperclip doesn't seem to mention Hitler and Eva escaping.

----------


## pmbguy

> Operation paperclip doesn't seem to mention Hitler and Eva escaping.


Exactly, why would it? they are not scientists. You were merging/muddling paperclip and what possibly happened to Hitler, in your post above.

----------


## HR Solutions

> Nelson Mandela and several conspirators were caught with firm, hard evidence as to what they intended doing. Prior to that Nelson Mandela had already committed acts of terrorism in South Africa. Nelson Mandela had already planted bombs in the same way Al Qaeda and other terrorists do



Not sure what you are saying here, but yes he was a terrorist.......... at that point.  He committed crimes against the state including treason and bombing and killing people, ..... so did the SA army, CCB, Recce 1-5 battalions, 52 battalion etc etc etc.

In those days the "enemy" would bomb or kill people - the very next day we as the SADF & associated "agencies" would go out and do the very same, then they would kill more people ..... and we would again retaliate, and I am not talking about the border war - I am talking about the war in the cities - the silent war that you did not get to read about !!

If you disagree with me ............... You are wrong ............... 

Now who is right and who is wrong at the end of the day, especially considering how we treated black people in those days with our pass laws etc.  If you dared to shout too loudly against the RSA ....... you disappeared !

----------

Dave A (23-Jan-14), Trickzta (22-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

HR, I am well aware of many wrongs (all sides) I may not know what you or others know, and vice versa. But thanks for reply. Can we agree to disagree? I would like that. All others that I've annoyed, I ask the same of them too. Life is a two way street.

----------


## tec0

It is not about upsetting people... It is about not fully researching your own posts. I feel it is the least you can do if one consider the pure volume of your posts. I mean you might as well paste every single conspiracy story you find. 

You must be one hell of a speed reader I give you that... It sometimes takes me two days just to go trough it all... And for the most part I am actually using "windows Narrator" now because of the sure volume... 

That said you cannot and I repeat you simply cannot go about spreading this stuff while you don’t know if your sources are even accurate. That is just irresponsible and it takes away from your credibility.

----------

Dave A (23-Jan-14), Trickzta (22-Jan-14)

----------


## Citizen X

@ Trickzta, all things equal, your thread has attracted great interest. One can't overlook the number of people who have viewed your thread. I guess people are interested in NWO.....

----------

tec0 (22-Jan-14), Trickzta (22-Jan-14)

----------


## pmbguy

@Trickzta - Everybody is allowed an opinion, one may also disagree with somebody’s opinion. Whatever your opinion of Mandela is, it seems unwise for such ill-conceived racial rhetoric so close to his death. The only thing your post can ever achieve is racial friction and making white people look stupid.

----------

Trickzta (22-Jan-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

> you cannot and I repeat you simply cannot go about spreading this stuff while you don’t know if your sources are even accurate. That is just irresponsible and it takes away from your credibility.



Ditto

----------

Trickzta (22-Jan-14)

----------


## pmbguy

> @ Trickzta, all things equal, your thread has attracted great interest. One can't overlook the number of people who have viewed your thread. I guess people are interested in NWO.....


I too will admit it is rather entertaining, I give it a   .......(drum role)........8/10. A good entertainment score by any standard. I would say it’s a blend between James Bond, Gulliver’s Travels, X-Files and Winni the Pooh.

----------

Trickzta (22-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

> @ Trickzta, all things equal, your thread has attracted great interest. One can't overlook the number of people who have viewed your thread. I guess people are interested in NWO.....


 Thanks Vanash, you've been very helpful and I've a long memory. I'll return the favour one day.

Thanks pal, I'm working on a lil post for the business forum. Nothing earth shattering, but maybe someone will find it helpful.

I don't think it's been posted here before, its not original but it is worth sharing.

----------


## Trickzta

> @Trickzta - Everybody is allowed an opinion, one may also disagree with somebody’s opinion. Whatever your opinion of Mandela is, it seems unwise for such ill-conceived racial rhetoric so close to his death. The only thing your post can ever achieve is racial friction and making white people look stupid.


I'm taking my cue from black people, but point noted, I'll not post any more about the Great Man. I have no intention of inciting any kind of tension. Thank you kindly.

----------


## pmbguy

> I'm taking my cue from black people, but point noted, I'll not post any more about the Great Man. I have no intention of inciting any kind of tension. Thank you kindly.


Don’t stress, you can post about whatever you like. I just feel it was a bit rough, but that’s just my opinion. 
I don’t believe your post will necessarily incite racial tension. What I meant there is that if it achieves anything it will be racial tension. 

Just out of interest. I deduce that by posing so much about conspiracy you want to spread the word. What other audiences do you preach this to?  (family, friends, colleagues etc)

----------

Trickzta (23-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Tec0, HR Solutions, and to whom it may concern, I can handle constructive critism no problem.

However, I find it difficult to answer to answer vague statements. Please try to be a little more specific. I ask this with all due respect.

I make mistakes. But as for every theory, well no I don't just post every theory, and even if I do post it, that is no proof that I believe it.

If you're even thinking about GMO's, then I'll tell you time and again, they are not the same as the first generation GM products.

It is a fact that no long term study of GMO's has been done by Monsanto. That is how arrogant the f*krs are.

Would you put Roundup in your porridge? Well they do. 

They are as much Nazis now as they were before they split from IG Farben.

That GMO's are poison isn't even close to a theory. There is little left for me to learn about that k*k unless I wanted to cross anthrax with cabbages. 

It is one of the few topics I've researched at scholar level. That Greenmedinfo site allows you to find most info you'll need in one place.

Surfing as a Scholar can cost a small fortune, pdf's and sites that charge you to download can become expensive.

I understand that research can be costly and you need to get paid to keep going.

What I'm saying basically, is that I don't trust Monsanto, I don't believe in Santa either.

But if you believe their propaganda, that's OK with me. I will never of my free will support their evilness. Yes they are Evil. (to me)

----------


## Trickzta

Not all operation paper clip Nazis were scientists.

Military Generals, intelligence officers, crooked CIA plants, torturers and murderers, hit squads were also whitewashed and put to work by the CIA.

I had put together a list that disappeared when I tried to copy my own work (summary, but still my work) 

Some of the worst Nazis were employed by the CIA.

MAJOR GENERAL WALTER SCHREIBER 
 HERMANN BECKER-FREYSING and SIEGFRIED RUFF
 GENERAL REINHARD GEHLEN
 HEINRICH RUPP
 KLAUS BARBIE
and LICIO GELLI a very interesting rogue, well connected to all kinds on all sides.

It wasn't planned this way but the story is in the link. Sorry, I really did lose my work. 

Good link I thought.

http://www.conspiracyarchive.com/NWO..._paperclip.htm

----------


## Trickzta

More news of Foreign intervention in Africa. 

Please excuse the links. They are ok, well written and they get the point across.

http://www.globalresearch.ca/rwanda-...eading/5365737

http://www.globalresearch.ca/rwanda-...d-burundi/8690

----------


## Trickzta

Already all the maize we eat in SA is minimum 50% GMO junk.

http://newsrescue.com/bill-gates-dan...o-corn-africa/

Too late the hero. Explain this if you would.

GMO seeds are different enough from normal seeds to warrant a patent.

GMO food is close enough to normal food, to not need mentioning on food containers.

That is to have your cake and eat it.

----------


## tec0

:Ban:   :Ban:   :Ban:   :Ban:   :Ban:   :Ban: 



> Already all the maize we eat in SA is minimum 50% GMO junk.
> 
> http://newsrescue.com/bill-gates-dan...o-corn-africa/
> 
> Too late the hero. Explain this if you would.
> 
> GMO seeds are different enough from normal seeds to warrant a patent.
> 
> GMO food is close enough to normal food, to not need mentioning on food containers.
> ...


*The above stated is not true... Here are some facts...* 



> Crops
> 
> Genetically modified organisms, or GMOs, increase farming efficiency. They decrease maturation time, allowing their crops to come to market sooner. They increase total yield and stress tolerance, including the ability to survive better in severe weather conditions, allowing farmers to grow crops in previously inhospitable places. This has become essential as less and less farm land is available for increasing population needs. GMOs also increase resistance to crop diseases. Creating plants with genetically-engineered resistance to diseases, pests and/or herbicides, ultimately reduces the danger of crop failures. Crop losses from insect pests are not only financially devastating to farmers, but in developing countries, crop failures lead to starvation. In addition, the reduction or elimination of pesticide use reduces the overall cost of bringing crops to market, benefiting both the farmer and the consumer. Crops also benefit from GMO technology in that new products can be created to enhance taste and quality.
> 
> Source


*7 Facts of malnutrition and starvation:*

1 in 10 Infants die within the first 12 months of life1 in 5 children suffer from chronic malnutritionMore than 12 cases a month of Marasmus or Kwashiorkor are seen in one clinic in Alexander1 in 10 children suffers from severe malnutrition50% of children have a calcium, iron and zinc deficiency75% of South Africans, have inadequate access to foodMore than 1 in 5 children are physically stunted due to malnutrition.

Source

edited took out 1 post and edited this one to take out my profanity

----------

Citizen X (23-Jan-14), Trickzta (23-Jan-14)

----------


## Citizen X

> Thanks pal, I'm working on a lil post for the business forum. Nothing earth shattering, but maybe someone will find it helpful.
> 
> I don't think it's been posted here before, its not original but it is worth sharing.


All research has benefit! It's also a legitimate way to show that there is more to Trickzta.

----------


## Justloadit

The writings against GMO and the use of genetically modified foods is part of the NWO plot, if my memory serves me correctly, read it some where in this thread - reduce world population mm interesting

----------

tec0 (23-Jan-14)

----------


## tec0

> The writings against GMO and the use of genetically modified foods is part of the NWO plot, if my memory serves me correctly, read it some where in this thread - reduce world population mm interesting


No... GM foods in my opinion are safe... A food that needs more chemicals to survive is more lightly to have a higher cost lower yield due to poor survivability and less able to absorb nutrients. Food that can naturally withstand pest needs less poisons is designed to have more nutritional value and have higher yield.

Organic farming cannot sustain over 8 billion people GM farming can because you get more for your resources. Also GM foods are subject to more tests and higher standards. 

So not only do you get a high quality food it is a very low risk food. If the food was high risk then no government will risk the financial losses in lawsuits. These institutions exist to insure safety and will be held accountable if something goes horribly wrong thus in my opinion they will not risk a bad product.

----------


## Trickzta

Researchers from the UNL, University of Nebraska-Lincoln discovered that the yield increase rate for most industrial crops are plateauing or even declining in many areas of the world.

Published in the Journal 'Nature Communications' these and other findings including updated projections on future crop yields, help obliterate the myth that modern industrial methods have  led to dramatic advancements in agriculture when in fact it has accomplished the opposite.

Pesticides and artificial fertilisers are named in the report as contributing factors to the decline in yields. They were used as reasons for the projected increase in yields.

So, forget about the better yields of GMO's. Focus on actual yields rather than on promised or projected yields.

I'd like to add that poverty in many cases is underlieing cause of malnutrition, not all cases mind you.

The distribution of food is a problem area, but this is sometimes linked to poverty as well.

The food that is wasted at the tables of the affluent could feed the hungry.

According to the United Nations organic methods have the most potential for increasing yields.

In S.A. the hunger is (for now) not caused by a shortage of food, but by poverty. 

And think about it, starvation and (no I won't go there now) is a cheap way of reducing the world population.

What are your thoughts on this? 

There are many other sources that expose GMO failures, this one popped up first.

Question. Why don't the Obamas eat GMOs? Michelle grows her own vegetables (with the help of a team of gardners but you know what I mean).

Main question. If GMO's are really great and you invented them, wouldn't you be proud to display this on food labels?

Questions are for everyone. I'd like to hear what your take on this is. I invite and will respect all and any views. 


Source.
http://m.naturalnews.com/news/043629..._security.html

----------


## Trickzta

> The writings against GMO and the use of genetically modified foods is part of the NWO plot, if my memory serves me correctly, read it some where in this thread - reduce world population mm interesting


lol, Justloadit, GMO products are pushed by Bill Gates who has a large share in Monsanto.

----------


## Trickzta

> All research has benefit! It's also a legitimate way to show that there is more to Trickzta.


 So, from that it can be deduced that there are illegitimate methods too? Pray share?

Ha-ha, take no notice of this Vanash, I had a little moment of lawyer fever and a dash of silly soup. Just shooting the breeze.

Thanks for the heads up friend.

----------


## tec0

@ Trickzta So according to your posts it is OK for people to rather die of hunger then accept GM foods "that is a standard food type in the global market" because it is somehow bad for you? 

Do you even live in South Africa because I have a feeling you have no clue what is happening "other then news flashes" I am asking this because clearly you missed the news of the water being so bad that animals that drink it die? How on the face of this earth can you conclude that a GM product that is widely consumed mind you is worse than that? 

I trust we will see your next copy and paste article here or somewhere...

----------

Trickzta (23-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Oops, tried to reply with quote, but the quote is too long for cell.

pmguy I believe you were correct in what you said. In essence that is.

I often refrain from posting items with the potential of inciting emotions or causing unnecessary conflicts between groups of people.

I do think that you were spot on with your summing up of the value of that specific post, and probably others too.

While I may not be the brightest cookie in the basket, I do have a few working brain cells.

Sometimes it is helpful when people point out the obvious, which somehow you overlooked. It's a human trait, I think you will agree. 

Anyway I thank you for pointing it out in the way you did. I am taking your advice seriously, it is sound advice. I know that I'm not bound to follow your advice, I do it with a free will.

The second part of your post asked the question about my private life in regards to spreading the dangers we are facing.

I don't preach religion or political opinion to people unless they initiate the conversation.

My friends and family know how I see the world, and sometimes
they like to talk about it. Or parts of it that interest them.

Usually, I find that they agree with some of what I say, and disagree with some.

Natural methods of disease prevention, and healthy eating are topics that I admit to preaching about.

Most people don't mind short discussions on these topics, if you don't raise the issue all the time and don't dominate the conversation.

It is possible to touch on other subjects while talking about food and health. GMO's or potent drugs are examples.

Just a mention at first, plant the seed so to speak. The person will in time, either ignore the topic or read a piece about it, and approach you from that point of view.

I have spoken to small audiences on two occasions, but not as the main speaker and without a prepared presentation. Off the cuff, in my case, comes across more genuine and is flexible when off topic questions arise.

----------


## vieome

Thread Synopsis!
How does one have a conversation or discussion with Google?

There is a N.W.O order which is coming.
Link
Link
Link  
Link

There is nothing you can do to stop it 
Link 
Link
Link
Link

GMO part of their plan
Link
Link
Link

Conclusion
Read the 1000 links and you will know I speak the truth, and if you don't accept my truth, then you are stupid. Forget the life you living now, and join me in a life of Fear and worry about the N.W.O . 
Link
Link
Link
Link

My view on a discussion would be...
There is quite a bit of information pointing to a new world order, do you think it is true or just a conspiracy ... debate!

The NWO order exist at present only in theory there is no flat fact that proves it exist. So you either choose to believe it exist or you dont, and no amount on information on it will get non believers to believe in it. You not going to get a Muslim to believe in Christ by shoving the bible down his throat. 


a link to make you happy

It is a work of fiction

Extract 
In this thin volume you will find the transcripts of your initiation into the secrets of my empire. Read them again not for the arcane knowledge which is now second nature to you, but in order to re-experience the shock and awe you felt twenty years ago when at age thirty the fabulous scope of my power was revealed to you by my trusted, and now mostly The Occult Technology of Power departed advisers. Remember the surprise, to the point of disbelief, with which you beheld the invisibly delicate, but invincible chains of deceit, confusion, and coercion with which we finance capitalists enslave this chaotic world.

----------

tec0 (23-Jan-14), Trickzta (23-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

@Tec0
 Tec0, let's take this slowly.
Question number 1: In which post or posts did I say people must rather die of hunger?

Question number 2: Am I to understand that animals that die from drinking water is more important than the people that died from drinking the bad water? 

Question number 3: Wasn't the deaths of the people flashed in your country?

Question number 4: How do you come to the conclusion that I conclude that, a GM product that is widely consumed, mind me, is worse than that?

Nice to see you left your little protesters out of this post. They shoot protesters in South Africa I believe.

I eagerly await the arrival of your replies, and hopefully I read your post before you delete it. Tongue in cheek, don't protest. I really think you need to relax and release the tension buildup. I mean that sincerely, I sense an anger or ... hey I'm not qualified to analyse, but a chill out session does everyone good.

I know of some hardships you suffered, and sometimes in our minds when compounded with other hassles a frame of mind is caused.

A frame of mind that could possibly affect our interactions with others, without us realising it. It could possibly lead to physical symptoms, I'm not sure.

This I say with good intent, and it applies to me as well. It's something I say with kindness in my mind and in my heart.

The pressures of modern living are immense, and if one is not careful one's health could be affected by let's say one's immune system being low, or by depression setting in.

This is just my thinking out aloud and is in no way intended as medical advice, nor am I saying that it applies to you.

Sorry, no cut and paste this time, but I'll try to make up for it next time.  :Wink:

----------


## Trickzta

Hello old friend. Hope you brought your ball with you?

You have every right to judge my posts as you have. It touches on the humorous side (just a little) and I can't fault your depiction.

The humorous side shows (me) that you possess a rare human trait, known to some as compassion. I have no link to back this up, but it's open to discussion.

In reply to the ramming down the throat allegation my responce is simple. 

In the classroom it is possible to do this. But on a forum you cannot force anyone to open links or even to open your thread.

No excuse, but from day one I bombed out badly, I can laugh about it now.

I initially underestimated the minds of many people here. Slowly but surely I'm settling in and one day will be comfortable.

I am aware of the site that link you supplied is from, but the occult site is not one that I've been to.

I thank you for it, but honestly I am not into that side of matters at all. That is uncharted territory to me.

To try to make amends for my past mistakes, I ask you, with all due respect, if you would so kind as to post your views on the occult, and/or related issues, if any.

My knowledge of the occult is very limited, I've heard of people dabbling in some form of occult and it sounded a bit like devil or spirit worship at the time. Might be these people use that angle to keep others away?

I may be miles off the mark and that is why I asked you about posting your views on the subject. It is a genuine request.

Thank you.

----------


## tec0

Must I answer all of them? OK... 




> Question number 1: In which post or posts did I say people must rather die of hunger?


Answer: "Firstly it is called an insinuation "An indirect (and usually malicious) implication"




> Already all the maize we eat in SA is minimum 50% GMO junk.
> 
> http://newsrescue.com/bill-gates-dan...o-corn-africa/
> 
> Too late the hero. Explain this if you would.
> 
> GMO seeds are different enough from normal seeds to warrant a patent.
> 
> GMO food is close enough to normal food, to not need mentioning on food containers.
> ...


So if the food is not going to the people what are they eating right now? 




> Question number 2: Am I to understand that animals that die from drinking water is more important than the people that died from drinking the bad water?


Simple fact is both are important thing is our capacity to feed our nation diminish where as the humans that died from drinking water is a bit more complicated as there is "sometimes" other factors to consider. Hygiene and poor health was a factor in some cases. 




> *Question number 3: Wasn't the deaths of the people flashed in your country?*


I don't get the meaning of this question but you give me one important detail. "your country" So how are you going to correct this one "on your now famous phone" So you are not South African are you... On your profile "Location: East Rand"




> Question number 4: How do you come to the conclusion that I conclude that, a GM product that is widely consumed, mind me, is worse than that?


Answer: That is the danger of copy and pasting everything... You lose perspective... 




> Already all the maize we eat in SA is minimum 50% GMO junk.


But this one was a bit low and not nice




> *Nice to see you left your little protesters out of this post. They shoot protesters in South Africa I believe*.


Just another indication that you have no clue  :No:  

 :Ban:

----------


## tec0

You see I suspect you haven’t figured it out yet but I don’t back down I don’t give up. I wanted to know the truth about you so I carefully constructed posts in and around the forum. Each nagging you just that tiny little bit more each designed to infuriate you. 

But now we know the truth about you.  You have no intention to contribute here. Yes you will add  a post here or there but that’s about it. You will hang around as long as your thread is seen on the search engines.  But I think Admin has more than enough to make an informed choice now.

***edit*** 

Before I forget there are proxies that can make it look like you are connected locally where in-fact you are not...  :Wink:

----------


## Trickzta

Tec0, Not exactly the answers I was expecting, and now I'm afraid I have to expose you as a GM shill.

Instead of saying I insinuate that it is better for people to die than eat GM rubbish, do me a favour and read this report.

After that if you still support GM food then you are definitely a shill.

You call me low then admit you've been posting things to annoy me? 

Read this article to find out which team you've been supporting. Tell me what you think of the truth when you have read it, please.

http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/fak...nce-journalism 
You pretend to be a friend? Meanwhile you're a spy.

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol ......... Need more popcorn .....

----------


## tec0

> Tec0, Not exactly the answers I was expecting, and now I'm afraid I have to expose you as a GM shill.
> 
> Instead of saying I insinuate that it is better for people to die than eat GM rubbish, do me a favour and read this report.
> 
> After that if you still support GM food then you are definitely a shill.
> 
> You call me low then admit you've been posting things to annoy me? 
> 
> Read this article to find out which team you've been supporting. Tell me what you think of the truth when you have read it, please.
> ...


In the beginning I thought this could be good but then I realized that you just kept on copy and pasting copy and pasting. I then realized you had no interest in the forum at all. Your only interest was to exploit the fact that it gets a high search result. 

Also you fail to point out your country of origin. 

Call me a spy call me an asshole... I don’t care truth is you lied from the start...

That said the title of your link already point to its intent just like all the others...

This reminds me of "you Bloody agent" doesn't it  :Rofl:  

You know what the sad thing is Trickzta if you where honest from the beginning and limited your copy and pasting it wouldn't even have bothered anyone... Actually members asked you contribute... and if you did then none of this would have happened...

----------


## HR Solutions

tec - we agree

Cop and pasting is merely posting someone else's bullshit posting !

----------


## tec0

@  Trickzta > At first glance it really does feel like you are not from here. Some of your “links” and such were a bit provocative. You know this as fact because more than one member pointed it out on occasion. That said it doesn’t justify my action. 

Yes I didn’t like the idea of you flooding other threads with conspiracy. Yes I did not agree with your insensitivity. But I did push you in hope to see the real you. For the most part and mostly for the first time we did. 

We finally saw someone that is passionate and intelligent finally we could see past the “copy and paste”. 

You clearly have the ability to contribute if you feel like it.  :Yes: 

I am not proud of what I did but I felt a harsh push was needed to get you to go past the “copy paste” thing... 

So I will admit that what I did was wrong... But I hope you can see the reason behind my actions as they are credible to some degree.

rest is up to you now... do with it what you will.

----------


## HR Solutions

Trickzta, tec got me thinking of where you might be or might actually not be, so tell me, I see you are from the East Rand ? What do you think of the Pink Elephant in Benoni ?

----------


## adrianh

Tricky is as much from the East Rand as I am. The dude is American and he lives in America. He has skirted the question of where he really lives every single time I asked it.

----------


## Trickzta

> Trickzta, tec got me thinking of where you might be or might actually not be, so tell me, I see you are from the East Rand ? What do you think of the Pink Elephant in Benoni ?


Seriously? Sounds like a Roadhouse. What's your thoughts on the pink elephant in Benoni?

----------


## adrianh

Hey tricky, where do you really live, come on tell us.

----------


## tec0

Have to give it to Google that did a good job mapping out both official and unofficial hot-spots...

----------


## niceman1990

I think you would beleive your acounts dept because i din't understand your Question so.......................

----------


## HR Solutions

> Seriously? Sounds like a Roadhouse. What's your thoughts on the pink elephant in Benoni?



I promise u if u were east rand u would know.  And no it's not a roadhouse !!!

----------


## Trickzta

Are you refering to those dumbo things outside some liquor stores?

----------


## Trickzta

> Have to give it to Google that did a good job mapping out both official and unofficial hot-spots...


Where in the world does google think I am?

----------


## Trickzta

> Hey tricky, where do you really live, come on tell us.


Adrian, I have already told you.

----------


## Trickzta

Jeepers guys, talk about conspiracy theories, I have made a full disclosure. I live in the East Rand.

----------


## adrianh

Ja ja, I'm frigging sure!

----------


## Trickzta

Boxberg?

----------


## adrianh

So tricky, what do you do for a living...

----------


## Trickzta

> So tricky, what do you do for a living...


 At the moment I'm looking after a plant and hoping an interational consortium will buy the plant. I'm caretaker manager so to speak.

----------


## IanF

> At the moment I'm looking after a plant and hoping an interational consortium will buy the plant. I'm caretaker manager so to speak.


A plant that makes GM seeds or generic medicine?
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Trickzta (25-Jan-14)

----------


## adrianh

> At the moment I'm looking after a plant and hoping an interational consortium will buy the plant. I'm caretaker manager so to speak.


A marijuana plant I'm sure.

----------

Trickzta (25-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

The plant used seeds in the old process but the new guys, if they buy the plant have a change of colour in mind.

The seeds or clues as to what line of business it is  are in that verse, I'm not able to divulge more right now, but will when the deal is done.

I have a gentleman's agreement not to talk about it.

Annual budget to keep the doors open and without producing is R3 mil.

There's some serious equipment in there but I'll talk about that later.

Lol, AH, nobody would trust me to look after that plant!

----------


## Trickzta

I meant to mention our previous product was a generic.

----------


## AndyD

> Jeepers guys, talk about conspiracy theories, I have made a full disclosure. I live in the East Rand.


Why does everyone want your personal details and home address? Do they know something I don't? Are you 23 year old athletically built female into casual one night stands with older men?  :Wink:

----------

Trickzta (26-Jan-14)

----------


## tec0

> Why does everyone want your personal details and home address? Do they know something I don't? Are you 23 year old athletically built female into casual one night stands with older men?


Nah I want to tip off the Intelligence agencies... Just maybe there is a reward worth collecting...  :Devil2: 

Ek kan doen met ŉ miljoen  :Whistling:

----------

Trickzta (26-Jan-14)

----------


## adrianh

We are just curious because the gentleman speaks with a forked tongue.

----------

Trickzta (26-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Kentom Park View.

 Lol, the chicks are camping on the sidewalk outside my apartment, downtown Ma... 

Maybe I'm from Austin, Texas? Or Alabama, or Bredasdorp? I know a Brian from Kenpton Park View. 

He sees pink elephants and red herrings, blue cheese, white wine, sunny skies anchevrolay.

Jokes aside, we worked with a mined material that is the second hardest substance known to man.

One metal we used, in its purest form, is only legally commercially available under licence from some U S Nuclear Agency, renewable annually. 

Apparently it plays a minor role or could play a role in nuclear blah blah.

Then there's these spheres that are 2.7 to 3 billion years old. They have parallel grooves in them, and have been found in other countries as well. 

They are a victim of conspiracy or at least theory and there's the myth and there's the story. So far. Fleetwood Mac showed that Rumours are popular.

Fact is that these spheres have been found at the same mine that supplied the material for the tiles used on NASA spaceship noses for re-entry into the earth's atmoshere. 

The same mine that produces the second hardest substance* blah blah that we used in our process.

Hard to believe? Believe it.

Trust Trikzta to tell the truth.

----------


## HR Solutions

I know a good doctor .........

----------


## Trickzta

All will be revealed. All is true except the blue cheese. It's actually green. Meanwhile keep seeing your Doctor, maybe, just maybe he can get you right.

----------


## HR Solutions

Who really cares Trickzta .......?

----------

Trickzta (26-Jan-14)

----------


## tec0

> Trust Trikzta to tell the truth.


What truth? I see someone got there new ancient aliens DVD box set... Science cannot tell a lie but others can draw the wrong conclusion...  :Oops: 

Tell you what Trickzta > your name imply "tricking aka "Deceive somebody" Even if you can get one of your "friends" to buy a local newspaper and take a picture of it next to a steers king...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I wouldn't be impressed.

----------

Trickzta (26-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Nou vat julle my lag. I wanna told you a question. OK? There is something I would like all to do.

I'm still new to forums and all that stuff.

If you could then there's another thread that we all feel should hit 100k before this one.

Let's do it. 

Would you like a link to the 2.7 - 3bn year old “flying sources?“

 *spheres**are small objects, often spherical to disc-shaped, that have been collected by miners androckhounds
*from 3-billion-year-old 

I'll fill in the blanks when I get live ammo. 

ANC, NUMSA, SAPS, City of London have some explaining to lie about. 

Psyops in front of your eyes. Covert Operations if you will. Cyril in the middle. 

The Commies know that too by now, and it was planned with more in mind than what, “how's it go?“ 

Oh ja, you don't know what you don't know. Ja, cause if you know...ag, forget it.

This AMCO guy, Joseph, he's moving fast as lightning. I don't know him. But soon we all will.

The strike was over at the BIGGEST two mines, but a smaller mine, one that made an offer, before the sacrifice, an offer bigger than the one the strikers got after the mess, had an ongoing strike long after the big strike was over?

It happened. Locally owned mine I think.

Ok? Sauce; http://www.spiritrockshop.com/Rock_Talk.html

Buy a pet rock. Get vcntd. Angelina has a boob job. No use knowing the Doctor, it's seeing the Doctor.....Take your meds, come back tomorrow if you still ill.

If the disease don't kill you, the Doctor will. Mr. DGT King's words, and in the end that's what happened. He drowned cause his drip was running too fast.

Oops wrong link. Next sorcerer and no tricks. http://m.craveonline.com/film/articl...rt-wonderstone

I'll get the hang of links no matter what.

Question, Pretend you're a professional photographer.

One day on a deserted rocky outcrop you come across Zoomr and Malemoo being pulled under water by some current in the pool they were splashing in.

They are sinking fast, and their arms are disappearing.

To your left is a paddle and to your right is a strong nylon rope.

The question is, seeing as that you'll get one chance, one shot, would you go for black'n'white, vivid or just normal colour?

----------


## tec0

well till now admin did not object so copy and paste away Trickzta... The floor is yours...

----------


## Trickzta

> well till now admin did not object so copy and paste away Trickzta... The floor is yours...


 Tec0, now you are being a bully. Are you short & skinny? Do you live in the same complex as Napolean?

On my cell (vertically) 5 lines plus the links were cut and paste jobs. That's all. 

Are you a double agent? A plant? A Manchurian candidate? 

The best way to catch a rabbit is to hide behind a bush and make a noise like a carrot.

----------


## tec0

> Tec0, now you are being a bully. Are you short & skinny? Do you live in the same complex as Napolean?
> 
> On my cell (vertically) 5 lines plus the links were cut and paste jobs. That's all. 
> 
> Are you a double agent? A plant? A Manchurian candidate? 
> 
> The best way to catch a rabbit is to hide behind a bush and make a noise like a carrot.





> well till now admin did not object so copy and paste away Trickzta... The floor is yours...


Actually I was being nice? did that cross your mind?

I say again the floor is yours copy and paste to your heart's delight. 

I like the bits you actually wrote yourself it was good reading  :Cool: 

just so that you know 

As for my sentence it was actually carefully constructed with a double positive admin not objecting and giving you the floor. If you had good thoughts about me you would have responded positively seeing the humour. But if you had bad thoughts about me you will respond negatively and would single me out. 

Truth is your mind holds no mystery to me sir... I can see right through you...   :Wink:

----------


## Trickzta

OK! You can be nice, but if you don't trust me then what's the point?

If you trusted me then you would have let me know when we link up with the Mothership again.

Double? Double speak or double agent? Double whiskey or single malt? 

You think I'm not telling the truth about the old concretians?

 Wait and see.
 Are you a betting man? 

Hou nou op pla, dis al wat ek vra.

----------


## IanF

What bakkie do you drive Trickman?

----------


## IanF

Guys Trickzta IP address is from East Rand.

----------

Trickzta (26-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Thank You Ian.

Android systems, from the one before Jellybean, maybe Gingerbread man or possibly earlier, I'm really new to this stuff.

Anyway there is a setting that enables/disables allow (forgot the exact word) let's say false IP blah blah.

An eleven year old changed mine for me. These kids of today, just as smart as the phones of today are!

Also if you tap 5 times on the Jellybean button in settings then you get jelly beans moving on the screen. 

You can touch-hold and flick them off, but it doesn't stop until you get out of that window.

This kid also changed some other things, but too quickly for me to follow.

Now what I told you about my work and more is all true.

Google Wonderstone Mine in Ottosdal, not Wonderstone Silver Mine because that's the myth part of these strange rocks.

Remember to view and view that much more deserving thread. Asseblief.

----------


## Trickzta

Any luck? Try Klerksdorp Spheres.

I chuckled at this cartoon. Enjoy.

http://fellowshipoftheminds.com/2014...a-dental-plan/

----------


## pmbguy

It always seemed clear, to me at least, that you are from SA (Using Afrikaans etc.). Then IanF confirmed your SA IP, again not a surprise. But then you posted the following



> Android systems, from the one before Jellybean, maybe Gingerbread man or possibly earlier, I'm really new to this stuff.
> Anyway there is a setting that enables/disables allow (forgot the exact word) let's say false IP blah blah.
> 
> An eleven year old changed mine for me.


I don’t understand your meaning or motivation here. What do you mean with the statement above? 

It’s not serious I am just confused as to what you mean.

----------

Trickzta (27-Jan-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

I don't think anyone really cares anymore .....

----------

adrianh (26-Jan-14), Trickzta (27-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Excuse us please.
If nobody was tracking my IP address then just ignore it.

There are umm gates? doors? and developers access your Android and umm change settings or whatever developers do, programs, apps?

Might be old hat to you? Anyway I was trying to explain about the IP adrressess, of which I no foxhole about.

Confusing, but I think somehow the IP address whoa, wait up, you got me to the water, maybe Teco or illudeano know,?

Like ER says who gives a fig? Good night.

----------


## HR Solutions

HR .............not ER.

----------

Trickzta (27-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

> HR .............not ER.


ER who cares?

----------


## HR Solutions

Exactly ..............

----------

Trickzta (27-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

http://www.counterpunch.org/2014/02/...ome-truth-now/

----------


## Trickzta

For the ritalin supporters. I care. 

http://wikkorg.wordpress.com/2014/02...res-the-proof/

----------


## adrianh

aye tricky, still spewing mindless drivel as always I see.

----------

Trickzta (24-Mar-14)

----------


## KristiKat

i think those who diagnose others as having a "disorder" should be shot with Ritalin... and be immobalized.

i find it odd that some still believe that scapegoating solves all the problems in the world.

it is usually those who say people have disorders of a kind that are the sickest of the lot.

----------

Trickzta (24-Mar-14)

----------


## KristiKat

> NWO has SA in its sights. (part 1)
> Many people are aware of Agenda 21, a UN document signed by most nations. SA was under the Apartment Regime and which banned from participating, but the ANC and the PAC each had one observer present. Under the guise of sustainable development, people need to be herded into small apartments in the cities, food and water supplies need to be under the Elites control. No peasant, 95% of us, will own land or a motor vehicle or a gun. No one except the mega corporations will be allowed to grow food. We will be forced to work as slaves or be used for experiments in military, medical and other tests the scope of which is terrifying.
> Monsta aka Monsanto is in the business of bringing Agenda 21 (A21) to fruition. Nestle is quietly buying water resources all over the world, as well as in SA. Farmers are being forced off their land by greedy Corporations and greedy people. More on this later.
>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Agriculture throughout the world is increasingly less labour intensive. The US farm population today is only 1,5% of the total. Yet American farmers feed 320 million people and they export massive quantities of food around the world. Thus this hunger for land and everyone must have a piece of land punted by the ANC is clearly a sop to their electorate but a danger to food security. South Africa will simply relapse into one huge squatter camp if commercial farms are broken up and redistributed.                                                                                                               
>  Indeed the agricultural warning drum has been beating but who is listening? The free press should ask itself whether honest information or politically correct propaganda is its mission, and whether it should be held responsible for a collapse of food security in South Africa. http://southafricanewstoday.com/Medi...d-History.html   . Comments between inverted commas are reprinted from the link below the comments.
> A21 is not a conspiracy theory but a real threat to the people of this planet. The more people that are aware of this Agenda, the better our chances of defeating it are. The original document is (was?) available at the official UN website.
> Another link to a site I stumbled across a day ago. http://southafricanewstoday.com/ANC-...Agenda-21.html


i believe this is already happening and was in force since the beginning of time where people in power make absurd laws over those they control.

this "experimentation" and being "herded" in small places and being "enslaved" is WELL ALIVE TODAY.

open your mind,

and you will see....

this conspiracy came true long ago.

----------

Trickzta (24-Mar-14)

----------


## KristiKat

> What truth? I see someone got there new ancient aliens DVD box set... Science cannot tell a lie but others can draw the wrong conclusion... 
> 
> Tell you what Trickzta > your name imply "tricking aka "Deceive somebody" Even if you can get one of your "friends" to buy a local newspaper and take a picture of it next to a steers king...  I wouldn't be impressed.


no need to troll someone who is hazy.....

----------

Trickzta (24-Mar-14)

----------


## Trickzta

http://www.naturalnews.com/044385_me...collusion.html
Popped in and out. Will post again shortly. Been busy.

Dave, your post here explaining how you view things was and is really appreciated. I would like to expand from there soon.
I'll make time to put it into my own words, limit the number of links and will reply to genuine queries only.

----------


## pmbguy

Good luck Trickzta!

----------

Trickzta (25-Mar-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Thanks pmguy, I'll need it! Dave is sharp & has an analytical mind. No spell check used. If Dave agrees to enter further discusion, I would like to move to the members only forum.

This is not a challenge by any means, though it will be challenging. We agree on certain points to a degree, and can converse without trying to score personal points irrelevant to the core of the point under discussion.

 It's an open debate of course, all serious participation is more than welcome. It's on record that I love playing Devil's Advocate, which has nothing to do with the devil at all. I'm just an Outie from Gautie. At times my replies might differ from my personal opinion, but will hopefully add to the discussion at hand.

Any serious questions that HR or anyone else feels I've avoided or neglected are welcome to be pointed out or repeated and I'll gladly reply and apologise if need be.

part two has been revised due to reasons beyond my control. A point by point discussion with proper progressions and without pointless digressions would be refreshing. 

part one flopped from early days, it is difficult to find a topic that is worth debating even though subject matter was vast and varied.

Time travel, reincarnation and suchlike may be of interest to some, but part two would ideally concentrate on South African affairs. The Angolan war, assassinations, psyops and the role of Media, Mining Magnates, and a host of other issues are interesting and relevant.

If conducted properly, with input from many sources from different points of view, I feel the discussion can go a long way to building understanding of what is really going on. I don't know everything and have been mistaken before. I'll never know everything and will be mistaken again, such is life.

Thank you for your time.

----------


## HR Solutions

> reasons beyond my control


WHY ???? What happened ?? Did you visit an alian planet these last few weeks ??




> I'll gladly reply and apologise if need be.


Apologies accepted ................. in advance  :Smile:

----------


## pmbguy

The term “New World Order” must be changed or be more specific/different to have any chance of thread coherence and value. A new world order means exactly that, a New world order. We have had many many new world orders. So that means you just referring to the next new world order which would exclude the current world order namely the US as top. But then a crux of your argument is that the US is creating this NWO. This is contradictory. If they wish to usher in a NWO it will mean changing the Status Quo, which they won’t do because the status quo is them on top. 

If you argue that the NWO means the US is trying to incorporate (dominate) the world into one body subservient to it –NWO ...well then I would say that’s a natural, although optimistic, imperialistic ideal. The US certainly does not realistically expect to control the whole world - at least not yet. [This would be a whole different debate all together]

Let’s see if pointing the NWO on Africa will produce better results. I have serious doubts given your predispositions and the contradictions that will arise when you reference the relationship between Africa and others. Oh boy!

----------


## HR Solutions

I think its ... Spain..... I think they are infiltrating Potgieterus ....to start with .... then they gonna take over Warmbad...  :Wink:

----------


## pmbguy

Although Warmbad seem’s to be the obvious target and I understand your reasoning here HR, however I suspect that they will attempt to create a cluster mole heap in Brakpan first

----------


## HR Solutions

> Although Warmbad seem’s to be the obvious target and I understand your reasoning here HR, however I suspect that they will attempt to create a cluster mole heap in Brakpan first


Ja ...... maybe .... but I think Brakpan has got a mole heap already  :Wink:

----------


## pmbguy

True

----------


## Trickzta

Now maybe it's apparent why I asked Dave to discuss these issues with me? In hindsight I'd say I only need Dave to set the tone for serious exchange of perceptions. It is not fair to ask for more as it is time consuming and possibly very boring. Excuse my inconsiderate request Dave, it seemed a good idea at the time.

Yes pmguy, definitions are definitely useful. As you point out, one perception, possibly the most common on this site,is that the superpower of the day is the World Order.

You speak about the USA as if Obama rules the country, which is to be expected and which is what billions believe. Money rules, greedy money rules, media plays a major role. This I believe is true. I do agree in part of what you said and sure, you are entitled to think what you want to.

An New One World Order would describe my definition of NWO and possibly the First World Order would be more correct if Third World connotations weren't applied to First World (Order).

HR, and others, please could we bury the hatchet? I can give and take banter and thrive on it. And to prove that point I'll start a thread "Let's try bash Trickzta" where anything goes. Public or Members forum, I don't mind. I'd ask HR to decide. HR, would you please?

Personally I have no problem with anyone on this forum. I would like to start a new thread, a serious thread and one in which I apply the advice that some have kindly offered in the past. pmguy is one that springs to mind. Short, sweet and not vague nor 'hazy'.

One reason I splashed so many topics was to try to ascertain which topics generated some interest. Plan B so to speak. 

I no longer have the time to spend on this forum & the net that I was fortunate to have before. 

Vanash I'd like to thank you for being candid and for assisting me with basic instructions on how to post etc. I needed that & am working on it. Dave's "don't drive drunk, don't post in haste" or words to that effect, used as a signature is also 'very good advice'.

Thank you all kindly.

----------

Dave A (30-Mar-14)

----------


## pmbguy

Although I disagree with your crazy theories I still think you a genuine person.  


Back to NWO related business

I don’t think anybody here has ever claimed Obama is in full control. He is powerful, but certainly cant just do what he wants. He is compromised by the political system and industry, he has to cater to them and listen to them.

----------

Trickzta (26-Mar-14)

----------


## Justloadit

> I don’t think anybody here has ever claimed Obama is in full control. He is powerful, but certainly cant just do what he wants. He is compromised by the political system and industry, he has to cater to them and listen to them.


That's what democracy is, anything else is a dictatorship

----------

Trickzta (26-Mar-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Thanks Guys, I beg to differ (as usual)! Presidents in my opinion are selected not elected, a topic in itself. They don't write their own speeches, don't make important decisions and accept the 'role' knowing full well that they are just 'symbols'.

I'm referring to US Presidents specifically but this applies to some other nations too. Nixon was impeached for not toeing the line, Oblabla has committed worse crimes than Nixon ever did. 

While you may believe something different, which is your right, I believe that the City of London calls the shots. A popular movement (in England) against the bombing of Syria by Western Imperialists prevented or delayed another atrocity. The tragic war on terror is a war on Leaders and countries that refuse to bow to the petro-dollar for oil racket and refuse loans from Western sources.

But thank you for sharing your views, and feel free to question or repudiate my reply.

----------


## pmbguy

> Thanks Guys, I beg to differ (as usual)! Presidents in my opinion are selected not elected, a topic in itself. They don't write their own speeches, don't make important decisions and accept the 'role' knowing full well that they are just 'symbols'.
> 
> I'm referring to US Presidents specifically but this applies to some other nations too. Nixon was impeached for not toeing the line, Oblabla has committed worse crimes than Nixon ever did. 
> 
> While you may believe something different, which is your right, I believe that the City of London calls the shots. A popular movement (in England) against the bombing of Syria by Western Imperialists prevented or delayed another atrocity. The tragic war on terror is a war on Leaders and countries that refuse to bow to the petro-dollar for oil racket and refuse loans from Western sources.
> 
> But thank you for sharing your views, and feel free to question or repudiate my reply.



I agree with allot of what you said here, but I totally disagree that England is running the show. Their decline as an empire is rather clear for all to see. Believing they are in charge means you have little understanding of history and power. 

The US even went to war with England a few times to eventually take first position. Why and how on earth would the US relinquish power to a foreign state?

----------

Trickzta (27-Mar-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

> Now maybe it's apparent why I asked Dave to discuss these issues with me


Dave for President ....(elected)




> HR, and others, please could we bury the hatchet


Consider the hatchet buried  :Smile:  ....... Not that there was one - just a totally difference of opinion !




> I would like to start a new thread, a serious thread


Why would you do that ?  Because what is serious to you might, and in this case DEFINATELY not serious to others (myself included), therefore do you honestly expect serious answers if we don't agree with you ?  If you do and only want serious answers we can perhaps refrain from "answering" ............ but then this thread will only be you posting ......

----------

Trickzta (27-Mar-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Good question pmguy. There is no short answer, but I'll try to answer in as few posts as possible. The chance of being side-tracked is also a factor that could make this exercise rather messy and disjointed. 
The answer to this question, should it run its course, will also reveal the real threat we face and who is behind the globalist agenda. I would need some time to present this coherently, and as I am not an expert in these matters I need to double check my info before posting.
A recent article covering the botched attempt to separate the Ukraine from Russia mentions that the USA and European countries are not sovereign nations but puppets of the Banking elite. This is not presented as proof, but rather as an indication that the possibility of an Elitist group with power and control is more than a theory.
For those that would like to read more on this I will post this link. http://www. globalresearch.can/the-ukraine-crisis-and-vladimir-putin-a-new-financial-system-free-from-wall-street-and-the-city-of-london/5374785 
The treaty signed at the end of the Civil War is worded in such a way that legally the US is not as independent as it would seem. I am able to find more info or links concerning this matter if need be. But I hope I don't need to, as then this reply will become a long exercise.
Bear in mind that I am mostly trusting my memory and that mistakes often occur when memory is the source of info. pmguy could possibly testify to that being true or not.
People that believe that SA is an independent country in the true sense of the word, will never agree with the rest of the 'history' that leads to the conclusion I'm attempting to explain. 
S. Africans that have been knighted include Ernest Oppenheimer, Nelson, Richard Luyt, Desmond Tutu and Thabo Mbeki. Name changes and the history of these Orders are easy to Google. However links will be supplied on request.
A short summary on this Order is presented below, it is easy to research unless you try to dig deep.
The Sovereign Military Order of Malta (SMOM) has membership in numerous international bodies and observer status at the UN. The order has diplomatic ties with 104 countries. It issues its own passports, currency, stamps and has a permanent presence in 120 countries. Easy to Google, this is taken from wikipedia. 
As mentioned there is no short reply to the question posed concerning the City of London and its military machine known as the USA. 
Below is a link for anyone that is interested in S. African history, to me this is a prime example of propaganda dressed up to look like 'hidden truth'. While it does reveal some 'evil' and a lot of facts, it also shifts attention from the real 'third force'. Notice I said to me? Draw your own conclusions if you do read it in part or read it all.
To me it is a clever attempt to disguise the current psyop in progress. Any guesses?
http://www.unbannedbiblepublications.../Page37100.htm

----------


## Trickzta

Good points HR. Let's hope we can get serious about some issues.

----------


## pmbguy

The US surpassed Britain economically in the 1870’s... Debt owed to the US after WW1 helped things along... The US passed Britain militarily during WW2... Now do you suggest that this is all misleading/false and that the US never surpassed Britain? Or are you saying that sometime after 1870 Britain regained control? If so when?

----------

Trickzta (31-Mar-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Pmguy, I'm working on a short(ish) reply. I'm not ignoring your question.
Thanks

----------


## Dave A

I've got a sense as to what Trickzta is referring to. And he's certainly got a point.

There's some really old money empires which are HUGE and transcend international borders in terms of their placement, but their origins and control come out of Europe and The City to this day. The Rothschild fortune is a case in point - it isn't just deployed in Europe.

The City places financial bets all around the globe.

If BIG money had borders, America's recent financial crisis wouldn't have become the GFM - it would have been a local meltdown in the USA only, and the only effect on the rest of the world would have been the drop-off in consumer demand as their economy retracted. Some effect, yes - but nothing like the global savings bloodbath it turned into.

You can't just look at GDP to determine who's got the biggest hand on the chequebook.

----------

Trickzta (31-Mar-14)

----------


## pmbguy

By providing a short general commonly accepted timeline I hoped to get some kind of timeline from Trickzta (sequence of events which makes London the boss)

Sure there are old families and sure the world is very much connected sure the lines are blurred, I don’t think anybody will argue against you there Dave. GDP is just an indicator. BUT to say that London runs the show because of Old families, Big business, globalisation etc is just plain stupid. The US is in charge and the UK is its important bitch.

----------

Trickzta (31-Mar-14)

----------


## pmbguy

Hi Tricksta 

I have some humble advice if you willing to hear me out  :Cowboy: 


You said somewhere “At times my replies might differ from my personal opinion, but will hopefully add to the discussion at hand”  This is the core problem of this thread. That’s why there is no cohesiveness to your arguments. You are chucking in stuff that differs from your personal opinion whilst your personal opinion is debating others. 

There are many conspiracy theories out there, give us yours, what do you think is going on?

Nutshell the NWO based on London running the show. You can’t be sure because its a conspiracy theory and naturally such an argument would be difficult to define, but still describe it as you think it is. Centre your argument and provide the best evidence, leave anything that’s too fluffy out for now.

----------

Trickzta (31-Mar-14)

----------


## Marq

> BUT to say that London runs the show because of Old families, Big business, globalisation etc is just plain stupid. The US is in charge and the UK is its important bitch.


I put it to you you that this is what they would like you to believe and you have bought their propaganda.
Why would they do that....could be to take the lights off the real programme.
Not that stupid, when you start looking at individuals and the years they have been at it.
Also remember London is run by Europeans and the Saxe-Coburg-Gotha family.

----------

Trickzta (31-Mar-14)

----------


## pmbguy

Powerful families and big business is above and connected to big governments and are global. They exist before and after governments. Governments have to cater to them and they to government. People also move from politics to big business and visa versa, its one big melting pot. 

Despite this, there is still enough of a divide between the American industrialists (American growth) and European to separate the two, even with the blurring of lines and allegiances. Although powerful European families were and are involved in the decisions of the US they certainly do not wield more power than the American industrialists in the US government. Saying that the US government is subservient to European industrialists is a gross underestimation of American industrial families/business power. 

If London controlled Washington then why were the Americans isolationist in the beginning of ww2?

----------

Trickzta (31-Mar-14)

----------


## Marq

> If London controlled Washington then why were the Americans isolationist in the beginning of ww2?


Division of duties. 
Just because one party did not join in doesn't mean it wasn't controlled by somewhere else.
Maybe the English side saw an easy early victory.
The 'excuse' to join war was led by the Japanese - why did the americans not just keep to the pacific war. They immediately got involved in the European side as well. Strange move when you did not want to war in the first place. If I was in charge of this NWO and knew I had the main power, I would have let the English side sink a bit more first before climbing in to help out.

----------

Trickzta (31-Mar-14)

----------


## pmbguy

> Division of duties. 
> Just because one party did not join in doesn't mean it wasn't controlled by somewhere else.
> Maybe the English side saw an easy early victory.
> The 'excuse' to join war was led by the Japanese - why did the americans not just keep to the pacific war. They immediately got involved in the European side as well. Strange move when you did not want to war in the first place. If I was in charge of this NWO and knew I had the main power, I would have let the English side sink a bit more first before climbing in to help out.


If you are right and the English saw an easy victory, therefore not needing their American colony then why did Churchill not get this colony to come fight after Dun Kirk??? 

Roosevelt, who actually wanted war a bit sooner (worried about losing great Britton altogether, instead of just having it weakened) was opposed by popular isolationism, and he played political fiddle and pretended he wants to stay out, obviously pearl harbour changed all that.

The US and Japan were leading towards conflict long before ww2 over the pacific expansion of the Empire of Japan. Japan was allied to Germany. After pearl harbour the US had to join the World war, not just against Japan but on the side of the allies against the Axis. They were fighting a coalition and that means you fight to win the war, not necessarily against the country that attacked you, but the coalition itself (I use the term coalition loosely here). The “Europe first (Germany First)” policy therefore makes practical sense because most forces are concentrated against one enemy at a time. Japan was already over stretched in the Pacific, maintaining its huge empire. The US fought a holding action against Japan until Germany was defeated.

----------

Trickzta (31-Mar-14)

----------


## pmbguy

> I would have let the English side sink a bit more first before climbing in to help out.


Perhaps, but they sank enough. Dept to the US and the loss of their colonies, at the same time the US becoming the number one military power etc etc. I think the US played it just right to pass them for good and still have a strong ally.

----------

Trickzta (31-Mar-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Thanks guys, thanks Dave. Pmguy I've spent some time with the timeline of the 'elite' agenda, and as it is relevant to the main theme of this thread i will hopefully still post it, as soon as I'm satisfied with the final draft. I do appreciate your advice, and will still reply to posts in the meantime.

As my reply covers much of what has been expressed here, I'll refrain from commenting too much. 

Extra news for now is that the 'Land reform bill' was signed into law by Zuma late last week. Expect new land claims galore. This was a political master stroke to counter the Media, and to regain undecided votes which may have gone to Malema's EFF. 

Expect more closures of platinum mines in Rustenburg area. This is the prime reason for the strikes. The political agenda, is in my opinion, a secondary reason. (the emergence of a new union, the re-emergence of Malema, the murder of peaceful strikers, peaceful at the time of the massacre anyway). There is talk of another two shafts or mines closing in the near future, depending on the continuation of this present strike. 

The missing Malaysian plane had three passengers aboard that were involved in a new semi-conductor project, worth billions of dollars. The Rothschilds are now sole owners of this patent. Luck? There is a safety feature on the plane that allows for remote disabling of the cabin controls and for remote controlling of the plane to foil hijackers or if the pilots are unable to fly the plane. The controls on board the plane are able to be operated in three different ways. If lightning damages the electronics, there is an hydraulic backup and then depending on the control there is yet another backup system. Something stinks. 

P.S. Money rules Britannica, Britannica rules the waves, America supplies the muscle. America, France and Britain are ruled by the Banking Elite of the 'City of London' and are used to "Fight for Peace" and wage war on "terror", wage war on "drugs" and to engineer 'Regime change" to suit the Elite. The elite in America and elsewhere are all members of elite clubs, the Head of the Elite is based in the Banking section of London, known as 'The City of London'. This is the gist of things today.

This is my opinion but it is the opinion of others as well. It is not something I thought of first, it was thought of hundreds of years before I was born. But more on this later.

----------


## Dave A

> The missing Malaysian plane had three passengers aboard that were involved in a new semi-conductor project, worth billions of dollars. The Rothschilds are now sole owners of this patent. Luck? There is a safety feature on the plane that allows for remote disabling of the cabin controls and for remote controlling of the plane to foil hijackers or if the pilots are unable to fly the plane. The controls on board the plane are able to be operated in three different ways. If lightning damages the electronics, there is an hydraulic backup and then depending on the control there is yet another backup system. Something stinks.


And the Rothschilds need to resort to this level of alleged skulduggery why?
Same applies to the closure of mine shafts - why?
Bear in mind the Rothschilds (and those of similar ilk) stock in trade is bonds, not shares.

While I agree that there are some fabulously influential people who do very well at staying under the radar, where I think we differ rather significantly is on the issue of intent.

These folk, quite simply, don't need to conspire. They don't even need to speculate much. All they need to remain fabulously wealthy for generations to come is maintenance of the status quo.

----------

pmbguy (31-Mar-14), Trickzta (01-Apr-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Good question Dave, as I see it, the reason for the proposed closure of those mines is more than likely financial. They're deep and expensive and labour intensive. The 'new way' to diddle the noble metals from a 'Democratic ex-colony' is far more profitable.
Now I'm no expert in geology but from what I gather there is a massive plate covering vast areas of our country. Some layer containing rich deposits of noble metals in a preserved kind of way. Please correct me if I'm wrong or mistaken.
The ore is mined using a tenth of the labour force used in a typical mine. The plate is not very deep, memory fails me. The smelter problem they had is solved and mining operations are expanding. 
A much better proposition from an investor's point of view. But closing mines on tribal land means going back on your word, breaking promises and causing more poverty in a resource rich country. Today a major player announced the probability of two shafts closing due to the ongoing strike. 75,000 were paid off last year, for accurate details listen to the 702 podcast of 31 March, to Bruce Whitfield's 'Money Show'.
The patent theory isn't that easy to (try) explain, I don't know enough about the product or its worth to be specific about the motive at this stage. Bonds or stocks or gold bars are intertwined at the end of the day. Again I'm no expert in high finance but from what I gather, stocks or bonds can cause somebody to loose a fortune and inherit a debt. The opposite is also true, fortunes are made.
The Elite never get their hands dirty, but many minions without scruples would stop at nothing, and it is possible that there are multiple reasons for any one action carried out by such minions. I'll find the link that explains the remote control mode and Rolls Royce's policy of monitoring their jet engines in flight.
The Elite don't want the status quo, they want it all. Hunger and poverty in a land so blessed with riches is indicative of the greediness linked to wealth. Once a wealthy person gets involved with elite clubs and such, they are obliged to conform or get sucked in and once in there is no way out.
The club brings wealth in abundance through contracts etc, then one day you're called on to repay the club, even if it means you need to betray your King or country. 
But that's just how I see it. Others see it differently.

----------


## HR Solutions

> The missing Malaysian plane had three passengers aboard that were involved in a new semi-conductor project, worth billions of dollars


Just as a matter of interest where did you read about the passenger list ?

----------

Trickzta (01-Apr-14)

----------


## Trickzta

HR here are a few links pertaining to this psyop. An extra link or two also supplied. I'm not sure which link I used, and have added more that I've happened across since.
The problem with conspiracy sites or posts is that some are obviously just 'pretenders', they are fed some juicy bits to publish to legitimise their claims of anti-establishment truthers. They are used to muddy the waters by the addition of 'red herrings' in their articles.
Any conspiracy guru that appears on NationalTV on a talk show is suspect. Some of them make a fortune selling products, and some give long speeches to a paying audience and sell copies of the speech and other speeches. But they serve the elite masters that keep them in business by leaking some secret info to their puppets.
The first link names the four, not three as I stated, patent holders and more info on their project. Oops lost the link but there's others.
http://www.naturalnews.com/044511_Fl...volvement.html
http://www.naturalnews.com/044430_Ma..._cover-up.html
Proper propaganda.
http://www.naturalnews.com/044525_IP...pocalypse.html
http://www.pakalertpress.com/2014/04...ost-didnt-see/
Back to missing plane theories.
http://www.pakalertpress.com/2014/04...o-from-prison/
http://www.abc.net.au/am/content/2014/s3974654.htm
The link below mentions the Chinese passengers,
http://www.panorama.am/en/popular/20...kevin-barrett/
How the NWO works.
http://thenewalexandrialibrary.com/hownwoworks.html
Past false flag events that are no longer conspiracies. 
http://thenewalexandrialibrary.com/northwoods.html

----------


## Trickzta

I'm bombing this piece as is. It's opinion formed over time and wherever possible is based on facts with traceable and verifiable sources. Most was written from memory, there is one short cut and paste section, and occasionally I needed to refer to sources to be sure of what I'm saying. That said it is very possible that mistakes crept in, but so be it.
The short answer to the question  concerning the USA and the UK and the 'City of London',  is that both countries are under the control of Bankers. The Rothschilds have tremendous power, they are the power behind the throne. They are the power behind most European and other countries. They are the power behind the World Banks.
They have been the power behind the throne since some time during the reign of Queen Victoria. 
The Rockefellers, Morgans and others yield the power in the USA yet their allegiance is not to their country but to their club/s. Let's call them 'elitists' for now.
England, France and the United States are the hitmen for the Elite,  wars are started with the media playing a huge role, false flag incidents are orchestrated or lies are presented as facts beyond dispute, WMD in Iraq........etc. 
Regime change is old hat to this Military Machine, so is staging revolutions, assassinations, wars of many natures, protests, strikes, famine, recessions and a whole lot more. Media plays a crucial role in presenting false information to manipulate public perceptions.
NATO  often acts with scant regard to the UN or any International Laws or Treaties. The Media and lately Social Media is an extremely powerful tool, manipulated to deceive and confound as well as to promote false info and gain popular support for distasteful actions.
The British Royal Family is promoted heavily amid much hype and fanfare by Mainstream Media, most of which is owned by Elitists. 
The propaganda machine has given the world a fairytale wedding, a fairytale funeral and a fairytale prince. Prince William Arthur, the next Great King? His image is one that appeals to Royalists, Western nations, Muslim nations, in fact, most if not all nations.
It's been said that he will be the perceived leader of the One World Order, the Bankstas will be the real power. Media has touted this cause for some time now, it's subtle and it's world wide. More later.
Some Royal Families survived the purge by bowing to the Bankers and joining in their quest for world domination. Opposing the Bankers was suicidal.
Many Royal Families were destroyed, the French being first (I think, maybe first in Europe) and, in random order, Italy, Spain, Portugal, Germany, Prussia, Russia and others had Royal Families that were murdered or destroyed. They were replaced with puppet governments in many cases. To vote is over-rated, to count the votes is real power. Voting fraud is rife in all democracies. 
There were five assassination attempts on Queen Victoria. Small wonder she accepted the terms and conditions, her reign was a long one. 
Today the present Royal Highness is Superrich, Head of the Empire, Head of some Superelite Clubs, very well connected to 'Old Money' dynasties, religious leaders and a host of 'other' Elites.
HRH is descended from a Noble or ancient bloodline or family (not English) and is a major player in world affairs. Etc and sew fourth and so won. (continued below)

----------


## Trickzta

WWll, as with so many wars, was instigated and orchestrated, an action causing allegiances to become torn apart and much wealth and treasure aka the spoils of war to change hands.
Hitler tried on more than one occasion to prevent war, the British used their agents and their power to convince the Polish to attack the Germans. The Elite use FDR (F. D. Rooseveld) the Rothschild's choice for President to urge the Polish not to accept Germany's offer, urge the Polish not to make any deal with Germany. 
Bear in mind an American President and an American vice President had to die first, to make way for FDR to become President. Luck?
The following piece is a cut and paste job.
The German-Polish War has ended quickly. There is nothing that the Allies can do help their Polish puppet. The French actually invade Germany on September 7th, advancing 8 km before stopping.  The quiet period between the end of the Polish war until May 1940, was dubbed by a US Senator as "The Phoney War."   
During this time, Hitler pleads for the Allies to withdraw their war declarations. Towards France he declares:
"I have always expressed to France my desire to bury forever our ancient enmity and bring together these two nations, both of which have such glorious pasts"
To the British, Hitler says:
"I have devoted no less effort to the achievement of Anglo-German understanding, no, more than that, of an Anglo-German friendship. At no time and in no place have I ever acted contrary to British interests..."Why should this war in the West be fought?"
Hitler's pleas for peace are ignored as the Allies amass 600,000 troops in Northern France.
End of cut and paste.
Much treasure and art is stolen from aristocrats, museums and art galleries. Weapons manufacturers made a killing selling arms and pharmaceutical companies made millions from the sale of drugs.
'Several hundred million amphetamine tablets were supplied to troops both sides. Between 1966 and 1969 the US Army consumed more amphetamines than the entire British or American Armed Forces during WWll.' Source: Amphetamines - (Encylopedia of psychoactive drugs) ISBN 0 222 01236 6
War is big money especially when you control or finance both sides, and sell arms, drugs, fuel, intelligence etc., to both. Nowadays the outcome is decided by the Elite who stage the whole production, from Hollywood to finish. 
The 'Finish' often leaves an ancient culture in tatters, their sacred places destroyed along with libraries and archives, their valued artefacts stolen or destroyed. The nation is left devasted without viable roads, hospitals, electricity, telecommunications, places of worship, without sanitation, food and medicines etc.
But never fear, a company or consortium will be overpaid without any tender process and with connections to highly placed Officials, to restore the bombed cities, roads, airports, houses etc. Payment for allegiance to the agenda of Dark Forces.
War is more profitable to the Elite than any other activity and a bonus by-product other than the profitable rebuilding of damaged infrastructure is the destruction of ancient cultures and the opportunity to 'brainwash' the survivors, by controlling the flow and presentation of information via different mediums with media being the most extensive and most effective method.
The Elite do not see borders, do not see countries, no matter their location, they take orders from the City of London. That won't change in the foreseeable future, Prince Arthur is yet to be crowned King. (Opinion)

----------


## HR Solutions

> The problem with conspiracy sites or posts is that some are obviously just 'pretenders', they are fed some juicy bits to publish to legitimise their claims of anti-establishment truthers. They are used to muddy the waters by the addition of 'red herrings' in their articles.


That is exactly why you cannot say for a fact !! And some people like yourself choose to believe what you want to believe.

----------


## Dave A

> Hitler tried on more than one occasion to prevent war


Without doubt. Every day he could swing in preparation for war improved his position for when the time arrived.




> the British used their agents and their power to convince the Polish to attack the Germans.


The Polish attacked the Germans? I trust you are referring to the Gleiwitz incident.

BTW - Some slightly more credible speculation on Flight MH370.

----------

Trickzta (02-Apr-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

I think it was aliens that took flight mh370 which is no more crazy than some of these other "theories"

----------

Trickzta (02-Apr-14)

----------


## Marq

I think it crashed in a Borneo forest in order to film a new reality season of "Lost" and so create more endless mindless episodes of people running around in never ending circles. This series will include reality cannibalism and other stories involving strangers with bones through noses.

----------

Trickzta (02-Apr-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

I think its in Soweto .......

----------

Trickzta (02-Apr-14)

----------


## Marq

Then we will never see it again!
But where are the passengers in your scenario, cause you can only go to so many shabeens.

----------

Trickzta (02-Apr-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

> Then we will never see it again!
> But where are the passengers in your scenario, cause you can only go to so many shabeens.


Ja difficult one that ............ I think they teleported them elsewhere ......

----------

Trickzta (02-Apr-14)

----------


## Trickzta

You are spot on about the Nazi's Dave, that 'false flag' modus operandi is one of the oldest tactics used to justify aggressive tactics. The USA has a long history of this practice, some they've owned up to, others will still come out in the wash. Strangely enough, and I'm not referring to you here, there are those that say the Germans used false flag tactics but flatly refuse to believe that Western nations could also do so.

As to the missing aircraft, I'm not sure what's going on. I smell a rat, but there's too much bad info and weird stories to get a grip on the true facts. Rolls Royce maintains that the engines were still running for 3 or 4 hours after it was reported missing, this is most likely true. Time will tell if there was new technology and patent holding persons on that flight or not. I don't trust most of the theories doing the rounds. I wouldn't be surprised if 'aliens' get blamed, the type that hide in plain view and pretend they're Recruitment Specialists. Lol, just kidding. Seriously though aliens could be the fall guys in this massive mess up.

----------


## Trickzta

> I think it was aliens that took flight mh370 which is no more crazy than some of these other "theories"


Which of the 70 different alien species do you think would want a little toy? What do you think they'll do with it?

----------


## Trickzta

> I think it crashed in a Borneo forest in order to film a new reality season of "Lost" and so create more endless mindless episodes of people running around in never ending circles. This series will include reality cannibalism and other stories involving strangers with bones through noses.


You've lost me now.

----------


## HR Solutions

> Which of the 70 different alien species do you think would want a little toy? What do you think they'll do with it?


Lol ............. I think it is a whole new species  :Smile:

----------

Trickzta (04-Apr-14)

----------


## Dave A

> But where are the passengers in your scenario


The big question in any possible scenario that includes that there was a covert plan in place to divert the plane from its original destination...




> Strangely enough, and I'm not referring to you here, there are those that say the Germans used false flag tactics but flatly refuse to believe that Western nations could also do so.


There are still people that believe there were WMD in Iraq?

----------

Trickzta (04-Apr-14)

----------


## Marq

> There are still people that believe there were WMD in Iraq?


You mean there wasnt? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Trickzta (04-Apr-14)

----------


## Trickzta

The USA supplied Iraq with chemical weapons, the WMDs are there waiting for war with Iran. (theory)

As to the whereabouts of the passengers, I’m not sure, but this lady seems to be sure?
http://www.pakalertpress.com/2014/04...ver-up-on-bbc/

Obama and the US of A is encouraging Germany to rebuild its military force and take the lead in Europe, the USA says Europe must defend itself and fight wars in North Africa. Then there’s the thorny Russian problem. Germany to take the lead in dealing with Putin. Russia and China is deserting the petro-dollar scheme, USA is fading.
The question is how can we put an end to this stranglehold on the global financial system by the IBC and its armed wing? Hensm gives us a simple, straightforward answer: “Destroy US dollar hegemony, and the ‘Empire’ will collapse.” If more nations join Iran, Russia and China, and opt out of the US dollar protection racket, then this evil “Empire” will surely collapse along with its armed wing.

IBC, FSB, FSF? FFS!

Who or what is this IBC?  It consists of Bank of America, JP Morgan Chase, Citigroup and Wells Fargo along with Deutsche Bank, BNP and Barclays. Eight families reportedly control the IBC: the Goldman Sachs, Rockefellers, Lehmans, Kuhn Loebs, Rothschilds, Warburgs, Lazards and the Israel Moses Seifs.  Besides owning the US oil behemoths Exxon Mobil, Royal Dutch Shell, BP and Chevron Texaco, IBC member institutions are among the top ten shareholders of nearly every Fortune 500 company. While the IBC itself has no formal status, nevertheless its members are represented by an international body, the Financial Stability Board (FSB).  Organized as the Financial Security Forum in 1999 by G7 finance ministers and central bank governors, the FSB “seeks to give momentum to a broad-based multilateral agenda for strengthening financial systems and the stability of international financial markets.”

http://www.pakalertpress.com/2014/04...anking-cartel/

Elected?? The tip of the iceberg.
http://fellowshipoftheminds.com/2014...n-both-states/

Actions speak louder than words.
http://preventdisease.com/news/14/04...m_medium=email

But words should not be ignored. Vaccines are rubbish. The USA has announced recently that mercury would be removed from vaccines. A good move, but what about the other poisonous junk? 

A summary review of data on neurological adverse events and the historical role of vaccination in the natural course of infectious disease in Switzerland and Germany, supports data from other regions with evidence that vaccines had no impact on disease prevention efforts from the early-mid to late 20th century.
http://preventdisease.com/news/13/05...-Disease.shtml

Yes, a very effective way to treat autism with amazing results!
That is Dr. Smits' conclusion after having seen over 300 cases of all levels of severity. In his experience autism is an accumulation of different causes and about 70% is due to vaccines, 25% to toxic medication and other toxic substances, 5% to some diseases.
http://www.cease-therapy.com/ 

Another theory is undeniably busted. I would have thought that this theory was busted when on at least two occasions a plane crash landed loaded with drugs and DEA/CIA agents in the plane as well.
These are two I've seen photos of, there may be others. I've read 'stories' about this smuggling and there is no doubt in my mind about who is supplying the bulk of street drugs these days.

CONFIRMED: The DEA Struck A Deal With Mexico’s Most Notorious Drug Cartel
http://wikkorg.wordpress.com/2014/01...aine-smuggler/

see more at;
http://21stcenturywire.com/2014/01/2...aine-smuggler/

----------


## Trickzta

Now what about us? Where do we fit into the equation? Let’s try to get to the bottom of the our situation.
New South Africa. What is new about it? We should be one of the richest countries in the world, we shouldn’t have hungry mouths and empty pockets. We are being robbed right in front of our noses.

Who runs South Africa?
http://balder.org/judea/South-Africa...nvolvement.php
There are other articles that cover this story, some obviously differ, this is just one of them. Not all articles are 100% correct, but then what is?

Who do you trust? Trust me you can’t trust yourself.

----------


## HR Solutions

I never read links, but this time I attempted to read and read half way and remembered why I don't read crap like that !!
Apart from some totally incorrect info ................Trickzta tell me when the ANC was founded ?? Give me your "educated" answer without reading that bs.  Because that article certainly has dates all wrong.

----------

Trickzta (05-Apr-14)

----------


## pmbguy

Germany is the natural strong man in Europe  against Russia...not really mind blowing info. The US would naturally have build anti Sino-Russian offensive capabilities in Iraq, again that’s pretty obvious. No need for conspiracy. 

You seem to dislike the US, hell I am not happy with them, but just Imagine how much worse the Chinese will be. Even if the US gets much more aggressive I would still prefer a western Yolk to an Eastern one

As for the plane crash, it is probably just an accident, but there is certainly always the possibility it was not and it was a covert action. If it is, then it is only one of many covert actions happening all the time. 

Trickzta you all over the place so it matters not...you believe in everything therefore you believe in nothing. No substance just regurgitation

----------

Trickzta (05-Apr-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

> Trickzta you all over the place so it matters not...you believe in everything therefore you believe in nothing. No substance just regurgitation



Yep just regurgitation of others people regurgitation or their presumptions - no substantiated FACTS at all

----------

Trickzta (05-Apr-14)

----------


## Trickzta

> Trickzta tell me when the ANC was founded ?? Give me your "educated" answer without reading that bs.  Because that article certainly has dates all wrong.















I'd say  some time between the Dutch setting up a 'refueling station' in the Cape and the discovery of Victoria Falls, or Mosi-oa-Tunya (Tokaleya Tonga: the Smoke that Thunders).
Seriously, I think that there are serious flaws in much of that link, as you'd find in most extremist or fanatic versions of history. 
I've read at least five vastly differing 'historical' versions of the Angolan War. Truth is a stranger to history tellers, and if you tell the truth, you're history.
If you've something to hide, or are planning to strike secretly, you make use of diversionary tactics. Anything goes. The more messy mixed up 'opinions' or 'theories' you can get to publicised, the better.
Propagandists are a devious bunch. They have been known to 'stage' an attack on themselves in order to reinforce the  'reality' they're inventing.  Almost like a double agent operating behind enemy lines, agitating and provoking his own side, and causing confusion amongst the enemy along the way.
When the SADF demonstrated their military prowess to neighbouring country officials, they spray painted  scrapped and broken 'Bedfords' which were towed into position. This  caused an impression  that we had many such troop and supply vehicles. 
Drums of petrol were stashed inside of scrap car shells causing a bazooka  strike to appear that much more explosive. 
When there were Western countries as observers then the administrative troops, chefs, drivers, clerks and the like were deployed as Infantry troops. This downplayed our capabilities somewhat.
When the US was short on gasoline and rationing was introduced in the US, we followed suit a week later.  Speeding fines had an extra amount added for wasting petrol. But we had so much petrol we were running out of storage tanks. 
This created the impression that an oil embargo on SA would cripple our military and our economy in days or a few weeks. 
We had sealed off sections of old Coal Mines and pumped water to fill them up. After a period the level was checked and allowance was made for seepage and evaporation, if the shaft was water tight, the water was pumped out and the underground storage was filled up with crude oil.
Sasol ll in Secunda was not yet in production. Sasol's technology was a South African and West 

German collaboration. Fischer-Tropps (I never checked the spelling) the  process was named, after the main scientists involved I'd think.
The Secunda plant covers 13 square kilometres and at one time was the largest industrial complex in the world. Fluor an American firm were the main contractor involved in constructing this giant plant.
I seriously doubt that South Africa had the means to build such a plant without International assistance. Many of the coded welders were contracted from Spain, Chicago Bridge and Iron built the huge storage tanks, Fluor won an award for this project they constructed.
World opinion of SA was not favourable at this time, and to counter opposition to US involvement in Apartheid SA Fluid had set up a special task team to monitor the conditions under which the black people were employed.
One day after an inspection of the single quarters, the dining room was checked by the Race Relation Inspectors. To their horror they found that the bread was not sliced but quartered, the meat was big pieces on the bone with fat and gristle not removed. But the 'pap' or maize meal was the final straw.
The next morning the S.Africans were informed that if the blacks were not served a proper meal the very same day, then Fluid would be pulling out of the contract. There were three black camps, one white and one coloured camp. There was another camp, just for the UK workers. Sounds familiar.
Fedics had the task of seeing that the menu that the Race Relations Group had insisted on was served that evening. Thinly sliced bread, thinly sliced roast beef, rice, potatoes and vegetables (not the usual cabbage though) was demanded.
After raiding the larders of the other camps, Fedics was able to fulfil the requirements of the Officials' demands. The American inspectors were on hand to observe the expected reaction of the blacks on finally getting 'proper' food for supper.
They stood around with folded arms and great big smiles as the people queued up for grub. The smiles didn't last long. "What's this?" they  asked of the sliced bread and of the sliced roast. The mumble was growing into a grumble as the lines moved along the different serving points. 
The grumble was getting louder by the minute and when it was discovered that there was no pap the people were ready to rumble. The American Race Relation Officers had to run for their lives.
They very quickly handed the volatile situation over to the S. Africans to handle. One big, no - one huge Afrikaner armed with a sjambok (a type of whip) walked into the milling crowd and being 6 foot 8 inches square he was able to spot where the most noise was coming from.
He made a bee-line towards this group and informed them in a black language that the Americans had insisted on the menu and threatened to pull out of the contract should their demands not be met.
 The S.Africans had started making fire in half drums and were ready to hand out braai-packs of meat and six packs of free beer on the sports fields. The rumbling grumbling turned to shouts of delight at the thought of pap, meat and free beer. A potentially violent situation had been avoided at the last minute.
The logistics involved to arrange a braai for many thousands is not easy to arrange under normal circumstances, never mind at such short notice. The pap takes time to prepare, the braai-packs take time to pack and many fires are needed for such large numbers to braai.
This raises some questions. Why was pap prepared even though it was not on the menu? Who had organised the wood and the drums? The wide eyed Americans were still too frightened to think about the alternative arrangements and possibly to this day, don't realise what really happened that day.
Some of them and some of us do know. It's always, well nearly always good to have low friends in high places.



From Lusaka to Marikana.  http://sacsis.org.za/site/article/1608

----------


## pmbguy

So this is what it has come down to...who made the pap?  :Online2long:

----------


## HR Solutions

Shew too much to read - I will read it Monday.

----------


## adrianh

eish....what rubbish.

HR - Are you now based in CT or JNB?

----------


## Dave A

I see Trickzta is back to volume over quality again  :Frown: 
I'm afraid I've got better things to do than pick over piles of rubbish to find a few gems (that upon reflection might be there more by accident than intent).

Get with the program, Trickzta. No-one is interested in junk. 
I thought you were going to get serious.

----------


## HR Solutions

> eish....what rubbish.
> 
> HR - Are you now based in CT or JNB?


Both Adrian - enjoying being back in Ct so spend 3 or 4 weeks here at a time  :Smile:

----------


## HR Solutions

> eish....what rubbish.
> 
> HR - Are you now based in CT or JNB?


Both Adrian - enjoying being back in Ct so spend 3 or 4 weeks here at a time  :Smile: 

Did an awesome sunset cruise tonight  :Smile:

----------


## Truef

Please watch the Nazi Bankster Crimes here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTkGJsE0Ptk

----------

Trickzta (01-Sep-14)

----------


## Trickzta

> Please watch the Nazi Bankster Crimes here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTkGJsE0Ptk


Too true. They're at it again. The Petro-dollar is all that's keeping the USA going. It's civil war and bust or it's WW3.

Illuminati bankers and their Zionist go-fers like Harper are behind the problems in Ukraine. Putins objection to unipolar world power is an obstacle to their New World Order. They start most wars and are never denied. 

I also want to thank the mass media for suppressing the
following statement by Dutch intellectuals: Mr. Putin. Please accept our apologies on behalf of a great many people here in the Netherlands for our Government and our Media. The facts concerning MH17 are twisted to defame you and your country. We are powerless onlookers, as we witness how the Western Nations, led by the United States, accuse Russia of crimes they commit themselves more than anybody else. We reject the double standards that are used for Russia and the West. In our societies, sufficient evidence is required for a conviction. The way you and your Nation are convicted for crimes without evidence, is ruthless and despicable.This kind of irresponsible peace-mongering and reprehensible honesty is hazardous to the war process. 
http://wikkorg.wordpress.com/2014/08...ms-of-old-age/

----------


## Trickzta

The City of London World Banksters have always been Cutouts for the Third Force.

There is a powerful Third Force that has been covertly managing world affairs behind the scenes for many generations and this force is now making another big move to re-arrange the geopolitical forces that have controlled the world since the New Deal, when the British Banksters went covert used America became their engine of world dominance and war-making power through the US Petro Dollar.

It seems as if the Third Force and its NWO “old black nobility” Globalist minions in Europe have decided to cut-loose their main Cutouts the City of London Banksters and their American cutouts by taking down the US Petro Dollar and while building up China and other BRIC nations to be their newest primary Cutouts. This appears to have been a long term Third Force strategy which was sold to the American leaders as the argument that Free Trade would make the American economy strong and secure.

http://www.veteranstoday.com/2013/03...rs-hello-bric/

----------


## Dave A

You should try reading this from a "conspiracy theory sceptic" point of view, Trickzta.

For example, what is the "US Petro Dollar" supposed to be mean to the outside observer (other than implied derogatory jargon)?

----------

Trickzta (04-Sep-14)

----------


## pmbguy

Oh boy... I see we back to old tricks again. I will try this one last time. Ok, Imagine if you will that we are standing around the braai. So what is your view Trick? "Link link link I am a robot... USA use vaccine for NWOJew cluster"  why do you think this?  "Cluster JewNWO for vaccine use USA  ...robot a am I... link link link". 

Unplug brother... just say what YOU think of the stuff you have read, try not to just regurgitate, makes me feel so lame in the back legs I could shit. Hey but I am still glad you back so please goooi!

----------

Trickzta (04-Sep-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

I don't even read copy paste stuff.

----------


## adrianh

Tricky is talking rubbish again.

----------


## Trickzta

> You should try reading this from a "conspiracy theory sceptic" point of view, Trickzta.
> 
> For example, what is the "US Petro Dollar" supposed to be mean to the outside observer (other than implied derogatory jargon)?


Good point Dave. Here is part 1.

In the final days of WW2, 44 Allied Leaders met in Bretton Woods. From this meeting the USA emerged as the worlds new economic leader, replacing Great Britian which was debt-ridden and war-torn. New global financial agencies were created at this meeting as well as the adoption of the gold monetary standard, which relied heavily on the dollar. By the 1960's, the weight of the system upon the United States became unbearable. 

On August 15, 1971, President Richard M. Nixon shocked the global economy when he ended the international convertibility from U.S. dollars into gold, bringing an end to the Bretton Woods arrangement. 

In 1973, a deal was struck between Saudi Arabia and the U.S. in which every barrel of oil purchased from the Saudis would be denominated in U.S. dollars. Under this new arrangement, any country that sought to purchase oil from Saudi Arabia would be required to first exchange their own national currency for U.S. dollars. In exchange for Saudi Arabia's willingness to denominate their oil sales exclusively in U.S. dollars, the United States offered weapons and protection of their oil fields from neighboring nations, including Israel.

Two years later, in an effort to maintain global demand for U.S. dollars, another system was created called the petrodollar system. By 1975, all of the OPEC nations had agreed to price their own oil supplies exclusively in U.S. dollars in exchange for weapons and military protection.
This petrodollar system, or more simply known as an "oil for dollars" system, created an immediate artificial demand for U.S. dollars around the globe. And of course, as global oil demand increased, so did the demand for U.S. dollars.

Several oil-producing countries began to question the wisdom of accepting increasingly worthless paper currency for their oil supplies. Today, several countries have attempted to move away, or already have moved away, from the petrodollar system. Examples include Iran, Syria, Libya, Venezuela, and North Korea.  Additionally, other nations are choosing to use their own currencies for oil like China, Russia, India, among others.

Expect massive inflationary pressures to strike the U.S. economy as more Nations opt out of the Petrodollar system. Some measures that could emerge include, an increase in taxes, issuance of government bonds (borrowing money), cuts in spending by reducing benefits, printing still more paper money.
More later.

----------


## Trickzta

Bill Clinton was involved in a torrid affair with Monika Lewinsky, they had steamy telephonic communications some of which were recorded by Mossad, the KGB and British Intelligence. This compromised the Oral Office as it was called after the affair was exposed.

 Cocaine dealing, a president Clinton pastime, was surely also known by foreign intelligence agencies (opinion). Witnesses have placed Clinton on the scene of CIA cocaine procurement operations. Although he was not in the direct negotiations, he was testing and choosing the product for his private use.

Little wonder that Keith Richards of the Rolling Stones became a house guest of the Clintons. Keith has been known to partake in drug abuse on occasions. On occasions such as day or night.

Benjamin Netanyahu in a 1988 meeting in Maryland told Bill of these phone sex recordings, saying that he would throw away the tapes if the President would release the convicted Israeli spy, Jonathan Pollard. Clintons request was turned down by the CIA director, George Tenet. 

Throw away meant that the tapes would be hidden as long as Clinton played ball with the Israelis.  

 Bills good friend and fundraiser, Jeffrey Epstein, had a private Caribbean island on which underage children were kept as sex objects. Little Saint James was the billionaires islands name. Bill visited this island on many occasions.

While no evidence that Bill engaged in illegal activities on the island has emerged yet, the chances are high that he did in fact engage in the offered services. Would Andy Capp have a drink in a brewery? 

Epstein was connected to the Jewish elite. He managed the money of Leslie Wexner, an ultra-elite US-Israeli power broker. 

Other prominent visitors to the island were Ehud Barak, former Israeli Prime Minister, Prince Andrew, New Mexico Governor Bill Richardson and former Treasury Secretary Larry Summers. Epstein had private jets to ferry his friends/clients to and from his island.

Jimmy Savile, a disgusting necrophilic pedophile, was a good friend of Barak and made regular trips to Israel. As leader of the UK pedophile ring Jimmy would have many juicy bits of dirt on various high profile people to share with Israeli intelligence agencies. Chances are he was also being paid (read blackmailed) by Israeli agents (opinion).

Israels atrocities in Palestine are carried out under Washingtons nose without a murmur or threat of sanctions. Could it be that the sex tapes in Netanyahus private collection play a part in Israels ability to act with impunity? 

Sources and links on request.

----------


## HR Solutions

So much crap in your last post I stopped reading .......

----------


## Trickzta

> So much crap in your last post I stopped reading .......


You must have missed the last line of the post.

----------


## HR Solutions

Well I stopped at the bit about the CIA not wanting to listen to the President ........

----------


## Dave A

> Sources and links on request.


And those would be credible sources, of course. Like all the rest...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Here is how this works, folks:
In 2004 I met a man from Little Rock, Arkansas. (True)
He mentioned that he has been a house guest of Bill Clinton on a few occasions. (True)
Other house guests of Bill Clinton include Keith Richardson and Jerry Epstein. (True)
Therefor I probably use cocaine and abuse little girls with cigars. (BS)

Worse still:
Bill Clinton is a past President of the USA. (True)
Barack Obama is the current President of the USA. (True)
There's a historical link between Barack Obama and Jimmy Savile. (At least believable)
Jimmy Savile has visited Israel. (True)
Therefore I'm probably a member of the NWO. (BS)

And then you wonder why people are cynical about your stories?
Get a life, man.

----------


## msmoorad

whats credible?

we have been trained to think that ONLY Zionist controlled sources are credible/accurate/reliable etc
and anything else-well thats tin foil hat territory.
esp if it is against the Zionists & Israel.

----------


## HR Solutions

No one "trained" me to think ........ I got an education that allows me to think for myself logically and rationally ...!

----------


## Trickzta

Something has rattled the City of London this week. With opinion polls showing support for Scottish independence closing in fast on the opposition, the pound tumbled, relative to the dollar, on Tuesday.

Meanwhile, the Telegraph today runs with a front-page story that Yes vote could cause sterling crash, writing up ominous warnings from Goldman Sachs chief UK economist. The Financial Times has flagged up the comments of Lloyds of London chair John Nelson, that it is in the interests of the entire Scottish population, and the wider British population that this union stays together.

NEF doesnt take a position on the Scottish referendum. Its for the people of Scotland to decide their future. And while the City now appears to have woken up to the possibility of a Yes victory, its not uncertainty over Scotlands future thats troubling them.

Tucked away in the Financial Times report earlier in the week was the giveaway. Currency investors would apparently be particularly concerned by the UKs persistent current account deficit if this were no longer offset by North Sea oil revenues.

Today, the UK holds the worlds second-largest external debt, behind only the US. The UK, collectively, owes 406% of its GDP to its overseas creditors.

It is not due to Scotland leaving that a sterling crisis may threaten. It is due to the UKs economic problems. Cumulatively, between falling incomes and rising debts, these mean we are already one shock away from a further crisis. Whether it was Eurozone stagnation, Scottish independence, or own property bubble collapsing, this is an economy almost designed to fail  at some point, and from some cause.

The City clearly believes Scotland is necessary to prop up the economic status quo. But this isnt just a question of yes or no  the Scottish referendum is an opportunity for the whole UK to force open a debate about our hideously imbalanced economy: its failure to create decent jobs, its hopeless dependency on debt, and above all the damaging impact of the City of London.
http://www.neweconomics.org/blog/ent...-uk-dependency

----------


## Trickzta

While were talking about money, lol, lets check this History.

The Bretton Woods conference originated in President Roosevelts call for a bold, forthright, and comprehensive discussion looking forward to the construction of a free, fertile economic policy for the post-war world excluding nothing in advance (XXIII, p. 228). 

Keynes grasped the opportunity to consign the terrible economic policy mistakes of the inter-war period permanently to history. From his rejection of the gold standard exchange system, he had come to understand that any arrangements to facilitate international trade should be compatible with countries having autonomy to set their own monetary and fiscal policies. Central to the final Bretton Woods agreement was enabling a world of capital control: 

Following his immense contribution to the Bretton Woods conference, Keynes then devoted his energies to persuading the British policymakers, politicians and public alike--all deeply sceptical of US motives--to accept these reforms. In this he was successful, but even only a few months later he was much more cautious.

Ultimately he feared that the institutions would be in thrall to the bad fairy of US politics, and, as a result, vested interests. Only a little over a month later, Keynes was dead.

His internationalism was for a scheme that permitted a world of individual nations, but connected through trade and economic cooperation. No matter how imperfect the outcome of these conferences, we can now see that it took some time for Keynes fears to be realised. His post-war settlement established the conditions for the prosperity, near full employment, relative stability, narrowed income distribution and social advance that is now know as the golden age. 

But this world was dismantled, most obviously with the abandoning of the Bretton Woods exchange regime in 1971, then with the removal of capital controls at the end of that decade and the consequent abrupt and sustained rise in global interest rates.  The IMF and other Bretton Woods organisations became champions of a globalization of finance and industrial capital that they were originally established to keep at bay, a globalization that would consequently reverse all the hard fought economic and social gains of the post war age. 

https://www.opendemocracy.net/ourkin...leeping-beauty

----------


## Trickzta

John Maynard Keynes, 1st Baron Keynes of Tilton (5 June 1883  21 April 1946) was a British economist whose ideas, known as Keynesian economics, had a major impact on modern economic and political theory and on many governments' fiscal policies.

Here are some quotes of his. This is history.

I work for a Government I despise for ends I think criminal.  Letter to Duncan Grant (15 December 1917)

In truth, the gold standard is already a barbarous relic.  Monetary Reform (1924),  He was the nicest, and the only talented person I saw in all Berlin, except perhaps old Fuerstenberg  and Kurt Singer. And he was a Jew; and so was Fuerstenberg. And my dear Melchior is a Jew too. Yet if I lived there, I felt I might turn anti-Semite. For the poor Prussian is too slow and heavy on his legs for the other kind of Jews, the ones who are not imps but serving devils, with small horns, pitch forks, and oily tails. It is not agreeable to see civilization so under the ugly thumbs of its impure Jews who have all the money and the power and brains. I vote rather for the plump hausfraus and thick fingered Wandering Birds. But I am not sure that I wouldnt even rather be mixed up with Lloyd George than with the German political Jews. 

Notes after a meeting with Albert Einstein in 1926, The Collected Writings of John Maynard Keynes, Vol. 10, p. 383

Note that Nikolai Tesla called the fraud monger Einstein A long haired idiot. Einsteins science was flawed and not REAL science. Einstein was a ..(you guessed it?)

When the accumulation of wealth is no longer of high social importance, there will be great changes in the code of morals. We shall be able to rid ourselves of many of the pseudo-moral principles which have hag-ridden us for two hundred years, by which we have exalted some of the most distasteful of human qualities into the position of the highest virtues. We shall be able to afford to dare to assess the money-motive at its true value. The love of money as a possession  as distinguished from the love of money as a means to the enjoyments and realities of life  will be recognised for what it is, a somewhat disgusting morbidity, one of those semi-criminal, semi-pathological propensities which one hands over with a shudder to the specialists in mental disease ... But beware! The time for all this is not yet. For at least another hundred years we must pretend to ourselves and to everyone that fair is foul and foul is fair; for foul is useful and fair is not. Avarice and usury and precaution must be our gods for a little longer still. For only they can lead us out of the tunnel of economic necessity into daylight. 

"The Future", Essays in Persuasion (1931) Ch. 5, JMK, CW, IX, pp.329 - 331, Economic Possibilities for our Grandchildren (1930); as quoted in "Keynes and the Ethics of Capitalism" by Robert Skidelsy

----------


## HR Solutions

Where do you copy all this from ?

----------


## Trickzta

If economists could manage to get themselves thought of as humble, competent people on a level with dentists, that would be splendid. 
"The Future" Ch. 5, Essays in Persuasion (1931)

Words ought to be a little wild, for they are the assault of thoughts on the unthinking. 
New Statesman and Nation (15 July 1933)

The decadent international but individualistic capitalism in the hands of which we found ourselves after the war is not a success. It is not intelligent. It is not beautiful. It is not just. It is not virtuous. And it doesn't deliver the goods. In short we dislike it, and we are beginning to despise it. But when we wonder what to put in its place, we are extremely perplexed. 
National self-sufficiency (1933) Section 3, republished in Collected 

The boys, who cannot grow up to adult human nature, are beating the prophets of the ancient race  Marx, Freud, Einstein  who have been tearing at our social, personal and intellectual roots, tearing with an objectivity which to the healthy animal seems morbid, depriving everything, as it seems, of the warmth of natural feeling. What traditional retort have the schoolboys but a kick in the pants? ...

To our generation Einstein has been made to become a double symbol  a symbol of the mind travelling in the cold regions of space, and a symbol of the brave and generous outcast, pure in heart and cheerful of spirit. Himself a schoolboy, too, but the other kind  with ruffled hair, soft hands and a violin. See him as he squats on Cromer beach doing sums, Charlie Chaplin with the brow of Shakespeare...

So it is not an accident that the Nazi lads vent a particular fury against him. He does truly stand for what they most dislike, the opposite of the blond beast  intellectualist, individualist, supernationalist, pacifist, inky, plump... How should they know the glory of the free-ranging intellect and soft objective sympathy to whom money and violence, drink and blood and pomp, mean absolutely nothing? Yet Albert and the blond beast make up the world between them. If either cast the other out, life is diminished in its force. When the barbarians destroy the ancient race as witches, when they refuse to scale heaven on broomsticks, they may be dooming themselves to sink back into the clods which bore them. 
On the Nazis; written in October 1933 three months before the death of his friend Carl Melchior, murdered in an anti-semitic attack in December 1933; Skidelsky (1992:487) quoting Collected Writings volume xxviii 
*
Newton was not the first of the age of reason. He was the last of the magicians...*

Newton was not the first of the age of reason. He was the last of the magicians, the last of the Babylonians and Sumerians, the last great mind that looked out on the visible and intellectual world with the same eyes as those who began to build our intellectual inheritance rather less than 10 000 years ago. 
Address to the Royal Society Club (1942), as quoted in A Dictionary of Scientific Quotations (1977) by Alan L. MacKay, 

The old saying holds. Owe your banker £1000 and you are at his mercy; owe him £1 million and the position is reversed. 
"Overseas Financial Policy in Stage III" (1945), Collect Writings 24:258; though Keynes here clearly cites this as an "old saying" a variant of this is also attributed to him:

*If you owe your bank a hundred pounds, you have a problem. But if you owe a million, it has.*

wikiquotes

----------


## HR Solutions

aaaaah copied form a UK website ....

----------


## Trickzta

http://www.rockefellerfoundation.org...eb007cc719.pdf

----------


## Trickzta

Petrodollar continued.

Nixon and Kissinger had successfully bridged the gap between the failed Bretton Woods arrangement and the new Petrodollar system. The global artificial demand for U.S. dollars would not only remain intact, it would soar due to the increasing demand for oil around the world. 

This new "dollars for oil" system was much more preferred over the former "dollars for gold" system as its economic requirements were much less stringent. Without the constraints imposed by a rigid gold standard, the U.S. monetary base could be grown at exponential rates.

It should come as no surprise that the United States maintains a major military presence in much of the Persian Gulf region, including the following countries: Bahrain, Iraq, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, United Arab Emirates, Egypt, Israel, Jordan, and Yemen.

The petrodollar system provides at least three benefits to the United States. It increases global demand for U.S. dollars; It increases global demand for U.S. debt securities; It gives the United States the ability to buy oil with a currency it can print at will.

The petrodollar recycling process is both unusual and unsustainable. It has served to distort the true demand for government debt which has "permitted" the U.S. government to maintain artificially low interest rates. Washington has become dependent upon these artificially low interest rates and, therefore, has a vested interest in maintaining them through any means necessary. The massive economic distortions and imbalances generated by the petrodollar system will eventually self-correct when the artificial dollar and U.S. debt demand is removed. 

What makes America different, however, is that it can pay for 100% of its oil imports with its own currency, which it is able to print freely. America has managed to create a place for itself in an oil-dependent global economy. With oil priced in U.S. dollars, America can literally print money to buy oil and then have the oil producers hold the debt that was created by printing the money in the first place. 

At one point in Americas history, their largest export was a variety of manufactured goods, made in the U.S. Today, Americas largest export is the U.S. dollar. And the dollar costs the U.S. practically nothing to create. How long will it be before the nations of the world figure out the dollar fiasco is a fraud? Instead of viewing U.S. dollars as worthless paper backed by nothing (as they should), foreign oil producers and consumers were convinced  and required  to hold U.S. dollars in order to purchase oil back in the 1970′s. However, this demand for dollars is not genuine. It is purely artificial.

Dr. Bulent Gukay of Keele University puts it this way: This system of the U.S. dollar acting as global reserve currency in oil trade keeps the demand for the dollar artificially high. This enables the U.S. to carry out printing dollars at the price of next to nothing to fund increased military spending and consumer spending on imports. There is no theoretical limit to the amount of dollars that can be printed. As long as the U.S. has no serious challengers, and the other states have confidence in the U.S. dollar, the system functions.

----------


## HR Solutions

Look who's back ........ with more copy paste stuff to not read .......

Evolution is plain common sense

14 October 2014, 07:23
Evolution is plain common sense. 
Many people believe ridiculous things, especially when at an impressionable age, but most will eventually, shuffle off such beliefs as time goes on and they become wise with age. However some remain and in the case of Christianity, this is the belief in creationism or its nefarious cousin Intelligent Design and hence they willingly deny biological and galactic evolution. 
As this quote “There is probably no other notion in any field of science that has been as extensively tested and as thoroughly corroborated as the evolutionary origin of living organisms” from the Encyclopaedia Britannica explains to us, no rational person doubts; the Theory of Evolution because it has been examined and tested and the evidence has declared it as fact. 
Yet most evangelical religious people who worship the God of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob do not accept evolution but believe in the Genesis’ creation account. Therefore evolution is only thought to be false by the very religious. No serious scientist doubts evolution and in the one hundred and fifty three years since Charles Darwin’s book “On the Origin of Species”, (published in 1859) no convincing argument (scientific peer reviewed paper) against evolution has EVER appeared. 
Rather it has been established and confirmed with tangible evidence and demonstrable facts by hundreds of peer reviewed papers and is the foundation and cornerstone of biology. No one has proved evolution wrong. You can believe it is wrong but that does not make it so. That tells us something about your thoughts. If you think so, to you it is real, even if it is not. In other words it is your opinion and opinions that cannot be substantiated should be kept to yourself and your own inner circle of religious followers - otherwise you open yourself up to ridicule by the rational thinkers of society. Is it, worth it, to deny science?    
It seems that one of the biggest stumbling blocks for most in doubt of evolution (evolution deniers) is their source material. Access to proper science books and excellent books written by biologists like Charles Darwin, Richard Dawkins, Jerry Coyne etc (see below)  are anathema to Christians and are taboo. Talk about ‘free will” and thinking for yourself - no sir Christians are not allowed those luxuries as they are in bondage to Christ and this ignorance is perpetuated as they only talk to and submit to each other. 
They would rather rely on non-scientific sources for their material produced by church propagandists and pseudo-science Intelligent Design Web sites that lack any scientific credibility. They also like to ‘quote mine’ from Darwin whose knowledge is 150 years out of date. 
This biased and corrupt data input results in confusion as to what exactly the theory of evolution is and what it explains. i.e. it isn't the creation of life or the universe and no; evolution does not predict that there were ever half humans and half monkeys running around. 
Creationists harp on the "gaps in evolution”, reference the fossil record, irreducible complexity and such like whereas in reality we would expect to find gaps in the fossil record, and the bits of the record that aren't gaps match what evolution predicts, and we have no example of anything that is irreducibly complex. No, the eye and the bacterial flagellum are not – that myth has been debunked by experts. 
They are also confused with elementary scientific terms; such as the meaning behind the words Hypothesis, Theory, Fact, Evolution, Abiogenesis, etc. However at the same time, an explanation that stretches credulity is perfectly acceptable for them, as they have become like children with immature analytical abilities. (Jesus told them to become like little children who just believe and never question). 
In fact, faith survives best in people who don't think too deeply about their Holy Scriptures and/or scientific discoveries. Most people prefer and are quite happy with a religious explanation but for less gullible people, faith falls by the wayside somewhere along the path to rational thought and thus becomes ship wrecked. 
That there are some who in the face of rigorous science hold onto their psychotic delusional beliefs lends credence to the concept that a creationist mind set is not only delusional but could be diagnosed as a mental illness in the thought process or logic centre of the brain. 
Even if millions of people follow a particular belief or in the case of Christianity billions follow it, does not make it any less delusional. Just like bipolar disorder and schizophrenia are mental illnesses, the denial of evolution because of strict religious beliefs can also be placed in that category. 
Nothing seems to dissuade the faithful from clinging to a discredited, fallible and errant “Holy Bible”. This can only be as a result of psychotic delusion. Can they not accept the bible as allegorical tales and myths? 
No they cannot and in the complete absence of irrefutable proof they will continue till ‘dooms day” or “hell freezes over” or “Jesus returns” to argue for the merits of their faith (emotion) based delusions. To the fundamentalists, everything is dogmatically ascribed to "purpose", or "agency", because most won't even consider the alternatives to their God-soaked worldview as these are too ghastly to contemplate. 
No God, means; no heaven or hell, no imaginary friend to help in time of trouble (placebo, blankie) etc. You can keep your science they say; reality is too harsh and Christianity works for me so it must be right (Dopamine feel good Jesus Drug addiction). 
That is why experts like Richard Dawkins will not debate creationists; who ask stupid questions like ‘how can a fish breathe out of water or get legs to walk onto land”. Its like; debating creationist on mynews 24, which is an exercise in futility and is “casting your pearls before swine” to borrow a Biblical phrase attributed to Jesus. 
Ignorance is not bliss and it should not be displayed with pride as if it was a medal or badge of honour for all to see. For many people who are prepared to listen to him, Darwin and his discoveries has killed the need for a creator God in the minds of the unbiased, and the Bible has been relegated to the background where it belongs. 
We are no longer in the intellectual dark ages where scientists were persecuted because of discoveries that made the Bible out to be wrong and the adherents to be deceived. Great scientist like Sir Isaac Newton had no choice other than to believe in a God as he lived in a pre Darwin world. The fact that the indisputable scientific evidence proves we evolved naturally and were not created supernaturally has removed God from the equation. 
Like Newton, the apostle Paul had no choice in his pre-science, pre Darwin world but to believe in a creator God. In his day creation testified to the fact that there must be a creator God; if you see creation you see God and therefore you have no defence case at judgement day. However, today that is not our reality, as we have thankfully moved on from those mystical times two thousand years ago. 
Our knowledge has increased to the extent that a God is not needed anymore to explain the vast universe. In fact only galactic evolution can explain why there are billions of galaxies and cluster galaxies each with trillions of stars, solar systems and planets. It also explains why there are seven million identified and one hundred million unidentified species on earth and the numerous extinct and dead end species. 
It is obvious to all, who are not emotionally involved in an imaginary relationship and there by blinded that the vast universe does not exist with humankind in mind and in need of a saviour. We are just a dust spec in the universe and if, earth was destroyed tomorrow, it would carry on regardless. 
If the Apostle Paul could come to the future in a time machine to our age and: go to school from grade 1 to 10, graduate from University, look and comprehend what he is observing through an electron microscope and the Hubble Space Telescope, he would revise his (understandably for that mystical age) ignorant doctrines in Romans and rather state the following: “Who changed the truth of science into a lie, and worshipped and served a God, who they had created in their own minds, because they did not want to accept evolution” 
I am not an expert on evolution but I will give it a shot at explaining it briefly with what I have gleaned about evolution so far from sources referenced below. People, who are actually interested in understanding evolution, get their knowledge from scientists (not the Bible, or church, or daddy and mommy). 
Evolution: is a process that takes millions, even billions, of years and is difficult to observe over a short timescale. Basically, there are billions of different organisms on earth of varying similarity, and we label them in our own human way. This means that when people argue against evolution from one species to another they are making all sorts of errors. Evolution is more complex than most people realise, and many fail to properly appreciate the various mechanisms involved. 
Those factors are: Adaptation, Genetic drift, Gene flow, Mutation, Natural selection, Speciation. 
The human common decent fossil evidence shows a gradual move from the chimpanzee-like Australopithecus, through Homo Habilis, Homo Erectus (and various others) to Homo Sapiens, over millions of years. 
There are millions of other fossils, there are archaeological findings that reveal the migration of man out of Africa, there is the cross-breeding of animals and plants that we do to day, and there is DNA, amongst many other things.
 Evolution is simple common sense.  
We share over 98% of our DNA with chimpanzees. Why? Only primates need to take in vitamin C with their food as there bodies cannot make vitamin C. This proves a shared ancestor. Gout proves evolution as well because we eat too much protein and battle to get rid of uric acid unlike our ancestors from long ago who ate mainly fruit. 
We are genetically closer to chimpanzees than mice are to rats. Life is more connected than anything bible writers knew about. DNA proves this and we use DNA in paternity testing, breeding of dogs, to solve crimes, to understand disease, etc. 
Humans not only share a common ancestor with apes (and, technically, are apes), but we share a common ancestor with our pets, and our food, and the trees, plants etc .  We have coded the genome, we have mapped out the tree of life, we have lots of fossils, and we utilise artificial natural selection by; breeding cows, tomatoes, crops to be larger, stronger and higher yielding etc.
I challenge any evolution denier, when offered gene therapy to proactively cure a terminal disease they will get later in their life, to turn down the therapy on account of genes and evolution being against what the Bible says. 
Remember that nature is competitive. It's a struggle to survive, so any advantage an organism can get is likely to be passed on. To use a recent example, there are now bacteria that can digest nylon. This is significant because nylon is a recent human invention. 
So the bacteria in question are exploiting a resource that helps it survive. Not all bacteria do this, as they're adapted to their own ecological niches. But nylon-eating bacteria exist for the same reason; they're exploiting a new niche thanks to a mutation that exploits a food resource which in turn allows for more of those organisms to propagate. It took a mutation in bacteria to begin to utilize this material as a food source. 
No one ever suspected that chemical polymers could provide ecological niches capable of exploitation by mutant bacteria, but the evidence shows not only that it is possible but that it is a fact. The reason that bacteria show us so much about evolution is because their reproductive rate is so much faster than ours. In the last 2,000 years, humans have gone through approximately 100 generations. Bacteria accomplish that in hours. 
Motor cars have evolved from what worked before just like the human genome evolved. The first cars were not today's cars even though all the main parts that make up today's cars existed a hundred years ago. Nobody set car design in motion with the idea of today's cars, roads, highways, toll roads etc. These just happened or evolved as the requirements changed. There is no single designer of your car today. Cars of the future will evolve from today's designs and so will the technology. Products once used by your parents; videos, Sony Walkman, Kodak film, LP records, tapes, etc have become obsolete. 
So long as humans find use in the design, they'll pass them on and modify them. Nature is doing the same over time with our genomes. However nature is rather slow, cruel, and wasteful and it is obvious there is no intelligent designer behind it. 
Our scientific knowledge evolves as well. We know things today that we did not even know twenty years ago. (Hubble telescope, Human Genome Mapping, etc) 
If you would prefer to read about evolution from Christians , Ken Miller, Simon Conway Morris, and Francis Collins all experts in evolution, then there's the Biologos institute: Science and Faith in dialogue: http://www.biologos.org/ these Christian scientists accept evolution. It was founded by the Head of the Human Genome Project and current National Institute of Health director, Francis Collins in the USA. 
* References: 
Lawrence M. Krauss's-  A Universe from Nothing, Steven Hawkins, The Grand Design 
 Richard Dawkins -         The Selfish Gene
 Richard Dawkins -         The Blind Watchmaker
 Richard Dawkins -         The Greatest Show on Earth
Jerry Coyne       -          Why Evolution Is True 
Wikipedia isn't considered an authoritative source, but it does contain links in the footnotes leading back to the source materials and is an easy read for lay people. Evolution cannot be denied once you understand it. Knowledge is power, so empower yourself and the truth will set you free. 
Wikipedia the following: 
Evidence of common descent, Introduction to evolution, evolution, Timeline of evolution, Timeline of human evolution, Human evolution, Age of the earth, Age of the universe, E. coli long-term evolution experiment, ring species, Italian wall lizard, geology, palaeontology, stratigraphy,  Archaeological stratigraphy, biogeography, biodiversity, cladistics, endogenous retroviruses, Common descent,  HIV, (look at section 7, "Genetic Variability"). Pseudogenes, vitamin C (evolution), Human evolutionary genetics,  Fossil record, Radiometric dating , Mendelian genetics, Chromosomes, Continental drift, plate tectonics, Population biology, Genetic recombination, Modern evolutionary synthesis, Specialization, DNA, Quantum evolution, DNA structure, Social biology, Genes , Human genome, Species, List of transitional fossils (missing links), Transitional fossil, evolutionary creation, embryology, developmental biology, Abiogenesis, Miller–Urey experiment, Homosexual behaviour in animals, Biology and sexual orientation, Jesus myth theory, resurrection deity, Christian mythology, creation myths, etc

----------


## Trickzta

Africa had a profound effect on the known world many centuries ago. They had technology that even today we would be hard pressed to duplicate. The machining of the large (huge) rocks that the pyramids were built with, that fit so neatly being one of them.

This is just another example of history being suppressed and being skewed. Granted, historians working from archives, those that are available, will have to skip over the gaps in information. That is to say not all historians deliberately skew history.

Im of the opinion that many works or documents that are missing are kept in vaults or secret libraries in the Vatican and possibly in other places too.

I found this article below of enormous interest as Ive come across similar articles from time to time and I really think its true. In essence anyway.

*Before Columbus: How Africans Brought Civilization To America*  By Garikai Chengu

It has now become common knowledge amongst academics that Christopher Columbus clearly did not discover America, not least because is it impossible to discover a people and a continent that was already there and thriving with culture. One can only wonder how Columbus could have discovered America when people were watching him from America's shores?

Contrary to popular belief, African American history did not start with slavery in the New World. An overwhelming body of new evidence is emerging which proves that Africans had frequently sailed across the Atlantic to the Americas, thousands of years before Columbus and indeed before Christ. The great ancient civilizations of Egypt and West Africa traveled to the Americas, contributing immensely to early American civilization by importing the art of pyramid building, political systems and religious practices as well as mathematics, writing and a sophisticated calendar.

One of the first documented instances of Africans sailing and settling in the Americas were black Egyptians led by King Ramses III, during the 19th dynasty in 1292 BC.

In 1311 AD, another major wave of African exploration to the New World was led by King Abubakari II, the ruler of the fourteenth century Mali Empire, which was larger than the Holy Roman Empire. The king sent out 200 ships of men, and 200 ships of trade material, crops, animals, cloth and crucially African knowledge of astronomy, religion and the arts.

As time allows us to drift further and further away from the "European age of exploration" and we move beyond an age of racial intellectual prejudice, historians are beginning to recognize that Africans were skilled navigators long before Europeans, contrary to popular belief.

Of course, some Western historians continue to refute this fact because, consciously or unconsciously, they are still hanging on to the 19th-century notion that seafaring was a European monopoly.

After all, history will tell you that seafaring is the quintessential European achievement, the single endeavor of which Europeans are awfully proud. Seafaring allowed Europe to conquer the world. The notion that black Africans braved the roaring waters of the Atlantic Ocean and beat Europeans to the New World threatens a historically white sense of ownership over the seas.
Ancient trans-Atlantic similarities in botany, religion and pyramid building constitute but a fraction of the signs of African influence in ancient America. Other indicators include, astronomy, art, writing systems, flora and fauna.

Historically, the African people have been exceptional explorers and purveyors of culture across the world. Throughout all of these travels, African explorers have not had a history of starting devastating wars on the people they met. The greatest threat towards Africa having a glorious future is her people's ignorance of Africa's glorious past.

Pre-Columbus civilization in the Americas had its foundation built by Africans and developed by the ingenuity of Native Americans. Sadly, America, in post-Columbus times, was founded on the genocide of the indigenous Americans, built on the backs of African slaves and continues to run on the exploitation of workers at home and abroad. 

Clearly, Africans helped civilize America well before Europeans "discovered" America, and well before Europeans claim to have civilized Africa. The growing body of evidence is now becoming simply too loud to ignore. It's about time education policy makers reexamine their school curriculums to adjust for America's long pre-Columbus history.

Garikai Chengu is a scholar at Harvard University. Contact him on garikai.chengu@gmail.com
http://www.countercurrents.org/chengu141014.htm

----------


## HR Solutions

Evolution is plain common sense

14 October 2014, 07:23
Evolution is plain common sense. 
Many people believe ridiculous things, especially when at an impressionable age, but most will eventually, shuffle off such beliefs as time goes on and they become wise with age. However some remain and in the case of Christianity, this is the belief in creationism or its nefarious cousin Intelligent Design and hence they willingly deny biological and galactic evolution. 
As this quote “There is probably no other notion in any field of science that has been as extensively tested and as thoroughly corroborated as the evolutionary origin of living organisms” from the Encyclopaedia Britannica explains to us, no rational person doubts; the Theory of Evolution because it has been examined and tested and the evidence has declared it as fact. 
Yet most evangelical religious people who worship the God of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob do not accept evolution but believe in the Genesis’ creation account. Therefore evolution is only thought to be false by the very religious. No serious scientist doubts evolution and in the one hundred and fifty three years since Charles Darwin’s book “On the Origin of Species”, (published in 1859) no convincing argument (scientific peer reviewed paper) against evolution has EVER appeared. 
Rather it has been established and confirmed with tangible evidence and demonstrable facts by hundreds of peer reviewed papers and is the foundation and cornerstone of biology. No one has proved evolution wrong. You can believe it is wrong but that does not make it so. That tells us something about your thoughts. If you think so, to you it is real, even if it is not. In other words it is your opinion and opinions that cannot be substantiated should be kept to yourself and your own inner circle of religious followers - otherwise you open yourself up to ridicule by the rational thinkers of society. Is it, worth it, to deny science? 
It seems that one of the biggest stumbling blocks for most in doubt of evolution (evolution deniers) is their source material. Access to proper science books and excellent books written by biologists like Charles Darwin, Richard Dawkins, Jerry Coyne etc (see below) are anathema to Christians and are taboo. Talk about ‘free will” and thinking for yourself - no sir Christians are not allowed those luxuries as they are in bondage to Christ and this ignorance is perpetuated as they only talk to and submit to each other. 
They would rather rely on non-scientific sources for their material produced by church propagandists and pseudo-science Intelligent Design Web sites that lack any scientific credibility. They also like to ‘quote mine’ from Darwin whose knowledge is 150 years out of date. 
This biased and corrupt data input results in confusion as to what exactly the theory of evolution is and what it explains. i.e. it isn't the creation of life or the universe and no; evolution does not predict that there were ever half humans and half monkeys running around. 
Creationists harp on the "gaps in evolution”, reference the fossil record, irreducible complexity and such like whereas in reality we would expect to find gaps in the fossil record, and the bits of the record that aren't gaps match what evolution predicts, and we have no example of anything that is irreducibly complex. No, the eye and the bacterial flagellum are not – that myth has been debunked by experts. 
They are also confused with elementary scientific terms; such as the meaning behind the words Hypothesis, Theory, Fact, Evolution, Abiogenesis, etc. However at the same time, an explanation that stretches credulity is perfectly acceptable for them, as they have become like children with immature analytical abilities. (Jesus told them to become like little children who just believe and never question). 
In fact, faith survives best in people who don't think too deeply about their Holy Scriptures and/or scientific discoveries. Most people prefer and are quite happy with a religious explanation but for less gullible people, faith falls by the wayside somewhere along the path to rational thought and thus becomes ship wrecked. 
That there are some who in the face of rigorous science hold onto their psychotic delusional beliefs lends credence to the concept that a creationist mind set is not only delusional but could be diagnosed as a mental illness in the thought process or logic centre of the brain. 
Even if millions of people follow a particular belief or in the case of Christianity billions follow it, does not make it any less delusional. Just like bipolar disorder and schizophrenia are mental illnesses, the denial of evolution because of strict religious beliefs can also be placed in that category. 
Nothing seems to dissuade the faithful from clinging to a discredited, fallible and errant “Holy Bible”. This can only be as a result of psychotic delusion. Can they not accept the bible as allegorical tales and myths? 
No they cannot and in the complete absence of irrefutable proof they will continue till ‘dooms day” or “hell freezes over” or “Jesus returns” to argue for the merits of their faith (emotion) based delusions. To the fundamentalists, everything is dogmatically ascribed to "purpose", or "agency", because most won't even consider the alternatives to their God-soaked worldview as these are too ghastly to contemplate. 
No God, means; no heaven or hell, no imaginary friend to help in time of trouble (placebo, blankie) etc. You can keep your science they say; reality is too harsh and Christianity works for me so it must be right (Dopamine feel good Jesus Drug addiction). 
That is why experts like Richard Dawkins will not debate creationists; who ask stupid questions like ‘how can a fish breathe out of water or get legs to walk onto land”. Its like; debating creationist on mynews 24, which is an exercise in futility and is “casting your pearls before swine” to borrow a Biblical phrase attributed to Jesus. 
Ignorance is not bliss and it should not be displayed with pride as if it was a medal or badge of honour for all to see. For many people who are prepared to listen to him, Darwin and his discoveries has killed the need for a creator God in the minds of the unbiased, and the Bible has been relegated to the background where it belongs. 
We are no longer in the intellectual dark ages where scientists were persecuted because of discoveries that made the Bible out to be wrong and the adherents to be deceived. Great scientist like Sir Isaac Newton had no choice other than to believe in a God as he lived in a pre Darwin world. The fact that the indisputable scientific evidence proves we evolved naturally and were not created supernaturally has removed God from the equation. 
Like Newton, the apostle Paul had no choice in his pre-science, pre Darwin world but to believe in a creator God. In his day creation testified to the fact that there must be a creator God; if you see creation you see God and therefore you have no defence case at judgement day. However, today that is not our reality, as we have thankfully moved on from those mystical times two thousand years ago. 
Our knowledge has increased to the extent that a God is not needed anymore to explain the vast universe. In fact only galactic evolution can explain why there are billions of galaxies and cluster galaxies each with trillions of stars, solar systems and planets. It also explains why there are seven million identified and one hundred million unidentified species on earth and the numerous extinct and dead end species. 
It is obvious to all, who are not emotionally involved in an imaginary relationship and there by blinded that the vast universe does not exist with humankind in mind and in need of a saviour. We are just a dust spec in the universe and if, earth was destroyed tomorrow, it would carry on regardless. 
If the Apostle Paul could come to the future in a time machine to our age and: go to school from grade 1 to 10, graduate from University, look and comprehend what he is observing through an electron microscope and the Hubble Space Telescope, he would revise his (understandably for that mystical age) ignorant doctrines in Romans and rather state the following: “Who changed the truth of science into a lie, and worshipped and served a God, who they had created in their own minds, because they did not want to accept evolution” 
I am not an expert on evolution but I will give it a shot at explaining it briefly with what I have gleaned about evolution so far from sources referenced below. People, who are actually interested in understanding evolution, get their knowledge from scientists (not the Bible, or church, or daddy and mommy). 
Evolution: is a process that takes millions, even billions, of years and is difficult to observe over a short timescale. Basically, there are billions of different organisms on earth of varying similarity, and we label them in our own human way. This means that when people argue against evolution from one species to another they are making all sorts of errors. Evolution is more complex than most people realise, and many fail to properly appreciate the various mechanisms involved. 
Those factors are: Adaptation, Genetic drift, Gene flow, Mutation, Natural selection, Speciation. 
The human common decent fossil evidence shows a gradual move from the chimpanzee-like Australopithecus, through Homo Habilis, Homo Erectus (and various others) to Homo Sapiens, over millions of years. 
There are millions of other fossils, there are archaeological findings that reveal the migration of man out of Africa, there is the cross-breeding of animals and plants that we do to day, and there is DNA, amongst many other things.
Evolution is simple common sense. 
We share over 98% of our DNA with chimpanzees. Why? Only primates need to take in vitamin C with their food as there bodies cannot make vitamin C. This proves a shared ancestor. Gout proves evolution as well because we eat too much protein and battle to get rid of uric acid unlike our ancestors from long ago who ate mainly fruit. 
We are genetically closer to chimpanzees than mice are to rats. Life is more connected than anything bible writers knew about. DNA proves this and we use DNA in paternity testing, breeding of dogs, to solve crimes, to understand disease, etc. 
Humans not only share a common ancestor with apes (and, technically, are apes), but we share a common ancestor with our pets, and our food, and the trees, plants etc . We have coded the genome, we have mapped out the tree of life, we have lots of fossils, and we utilise artificial natural selection by; breeding cows, tomatoes, crops to be larger, stronger and higher yielding etc.
I challenge any evolution denier, when offered gene therapy to proactively cure a terminal disease they will get later in their life, to turn down the therapy on account of genes and evolution being against what the Bible says. 
Remember that nature is competitive. It's a struggle to survive, so any advantage an organism can get is likely to be passed on. To use a recent example, there are now bacteria that can digest nylon. This is significant because nylon is a recent human invention. 
So the bacteria in question are exploiting a resource that helps it survive. Not all bacteria do this, as they're adapted to their own ecological niches. But nylon-eating bacteria exist for the same reason; they're exploiting a new niche thanks to a mutation that exploits a food resource which in turn allows for more of those organisms to propagate. It took a mutation in bacteria to begin to utilize this material as a food source. 
No one ever suspected that chemical polymers could provide ecological niches capable of exploitation by mutant bacteria, but the evidence shows not only that it is possible but that it is a fact. The reason that bacteria show us so much about evolution is because their reproductive rate is so much faster than ours. In the last 2,000 years, humans have gone through approximately 100 generations. Bacteria accomplish that in hours. 
Motor cars have evolved from what worked before just like the human genome evolved. The first cars were not today's cars even though all the main parts that make up today's cars existed a hundred years ago. Nobody set car design in motion with the idea of today's cars, roads, highways, toll roads etc. These just happened or evolved as the requirements changed. There is no single designer of your car today. Cars of the future will evolve from today's designs and so will the technology. Products once used by your parents; videos, Sony Walkman, Kodak film, LP records, tapes, etc have become obsolete. 
So long as humans find use in the design, they'll pass them on and modify them. Nature is doing the same over time with our genomes. However nature is rather slow, cruel, and wasteful and it is obvious there is no intelligent designer behind it. 
Our scientific knowledge evolves as well. We know things today that we did not even know twenty years ago. (Hubble telescope, Human Genome Mapping, etc) 
If you would prefer to read about evolution from Christians , Ken Miller, Simon Conway Morris, and Francis Collins all experts in evolution, then there's the Biologos institute: Science and Faith in dialogue: http://www.biologos.org/ these Christian scientists accept evolution. It was founded by the Head of the Human Genome Project and current National Institute of Health director, Francis Collins in the USA. 
* References: 
Lawrence M. Krauss's- A Universe from Nothing, Steven Hawkins, The Grand Design 
Richard Dawkins - The Selfish Gene
Richard Dawkins - The Blind Watchmaker
Richard Dawkins - The Greatest Show on Earth
Jerry Coyne - Why Evolution Is True 
Wikipedia isn't considered an authoritative source, but it does contain links in the footnotes leading back to the source materials and is an easy read for lay people. Evolution cannot be denied once you understand it. Knowledge is power, so empower yourself and the truth will set you free. 
Wikipedia the following: 
Evidence of common descent, Introduction to evolution, evolution, Timeline of evolution, Timeline of human evolution, Human evolution, Age of the earth, Age of the universe, E. coli long-term evolution experiment, ring species, Italian wall lizard, geology, palaeontology, stratigraphy, Archaeological stratigraphy, biogeography, biodiversity, cladistics, endogenous retroviruses, Common descent, HIV, (look at section 7, "Genetic Variability"). Pseudogenes, vitamin C (evolution), Human evolutionary genetics, Fossil record, Radiometric dating , Mendelian genetics, Chromosomes, Continental drift, plate tectonics, Population biology, Genetic recombination, Modern evolutionary synthesis, Specialization, DNA, Quantum evolution, DNA structure, Social biology, Genes , Human genome, Species, List of transitional fossils (missing links), Transitional fossil, evolutionary creation, embryology, developmental biology, Abiogenesis, Miller–Urey experiment, Homosexual behaviour in animals, Biology and sexual orientation, Jesus myth theory, resurrection deity, Christian mythology, creation myths, etc

----------


## msmoorad

so, youre saying,your ancestors were apes?

----------


## HR Solutions

> so, youre saying,your ancestors were apes?



Definately ..... And some of us haven't evolved properly yet ....

----------


## Trickzta

*The World Versus Bank Seen From South Africa by PATRICK BOND*

In Washington, DC and ten countries across the globe, protests on October 10 target the World Bank during its Annual Meeting. Many are asking, isnt 70 a dignified age for institutional retirement, especially for policies and practices long considered destructive but now seemingly back in official favour?

Founded in 1944 to finance war-torn Europes reconstruction, the Bank is now suffering one of its most severe credibility crises, accentuated by a new civil society campaign, WorldVsBank. South Africas three largest cities host teach-ins because this country, after all, was the model Knowledge Bank pilot after 1990.

The old apartheid government and its democratic successor both adopted Bank policy advice, but the latter contracted only a dozen relatively small World Bank loans and investments from 1994 until two hugely controversial projects were funded in 2007 and 2010: the Marikana platinum mine and Medupi power plant

http://www.counterpunch.org/2014/10/...-south-africa/

*Fingerprints at the scene of the Marikana massacre*

In the same vein, more recent Bank activity includes generous financing of the London mining house Lonmins Marikana platinum operation, including the supposed construction of 5000 houses for workers. South African Deputy President Cyril Ramaphosa, the 9-percent Black Economic Empowerment owner of Lonmin in 2012, had meetings and sent urgent emails to the minister of police asking for more pointed action against the wildcat strike. 

The next day, 34 workers were murdered by police. 

Two years later, Ramaphosa admitted to a state commission of investigation into the massacre that he was the Lonmin director responsible for the housing programme, and that only three show houses were built.

See more in the link above;

----------


## Trickzta

Listen to this brave soul telling it like it is. Not exactly what History will reflect or be presented by any means.

A terrorist is whoever does not conform to the western doctrine, whoever insists on national sovereignty  whoever defends their national interests over the voracious interference of Washington and its European puppets  and their killing bulldozer, NATO.                                                                     

http://www.globalresearch.ca/argenti...system/5407073

We need more people with the courage to speak out. She is on the sh*tlist aka hitlist, she's toast! She's a heroic soul.

Watch RT on the 22nd and 23rd October for an expose on the NATO bombing of Serbs, BUT this time it isn't their (USA/UN/NATO) Media twisting the facts and omitting parts of the blatant truth. This time a story much closer to the truth emerges to reveal the scale of the genocide carried out by Western Imperial Forces.

----------


## Trickzta

Here is a typical lie re-enforced by the threat of violence, detention on trumped up charges or death. The Imperialist Forces march on, truth being the first casualty. Syria, Iran and possibly Russia and China are also in danger of being liberated by Western Imperialists. Russian TV to expose similar tactics in Bosnia on 22nd and 23rd October. The real reason the people of ex-Soviet Union countries prefer a Russian to a Western alliance is that word of mouth knowledge of Western atrocities in Yugoslavia have scared the *#*# out of them.

Mainstream Media of course presented an untrue version and conveniently left out the truth about the criminal atrocities and the real issues. But then, they always do.

*Rwanda and the Criminalisation of International Justice: Anatomy of War Crimes Trials*

The Nato ordered indictment of Muammar Gadaffi by the International Criminal Court (ICC) during the Nato attack on Libya in 2011 echoed the indictment of President Milosevic by International Criminal Tribunal For Yugoslavia, during the Nato attack on Yugoslavia in 1999. Both men ended up dead as a direct consequence.

Milosevic and Gaddafi are not the only victims of this criminalised international legal structure. The list is long:
President Saddam Hussein of Iraq,
President Charles Taylor of Liberia,
Prime Minister Jean Kambanda of Rwanda,
President Laurent Gbagbo of Ivory Coast,
President Bashir of Sudan and
President Uhuru Kenyatta of Kenya.

The US claims that the violence that occurred tin Rwanda in 1994 would not have happened if only America and others had acted instead of standing by and doing nothing. But now, after 15 years of trials and investigations, we know that the America and its allies did directly intervene. 

It was they who controlled that war and it was they who unleashed violence of an unprecedented magnitude and savagery simply in order to overthrow a regime that was an obstacle to greater conquests and riches in the Congo. 

Their forces, we now know, did most of the killing and Bill Clintons lie that the US was not involved is one of the great lies of history. 

As Boutros-Ghali told the Canadian writer on Rwanda, Robin Philpot, in 2004, The Americans are 100% responsible for what happened in Rwanda. Clintons big lie has been accepted and acted on because of the propaganda campaign that accompanied it in the media and the key to that propaganda campaign are the show trials at the Rwanda Criminal Tribunal, set up and financed by the same Nato countries and corporations and Soros connected ngos as control the Yugoslav, Sierra Leone and Hariri tribunals.

In 2003, a Scottish lawyer, Andrew McCarten, representing another accused at the ICTR, came to see me in Toronto stating he knew all about how the US and CIA controlled the tribunal at every level and that he feared for his life. He was very agitated. 

He had just arrived from New York where had tried to meet with Bill Clinton, and had been thrown out of his office. He told me details of the US military and CIA penetration of the tribunal and said he was going to send me documents of even darker things.

The tribunal accused him of financial irregularities and kicked him out. Two weeks late he was dead. The police could find no cause for his car going off a cliff in Scotland. He was Scotlands foremost military lawyer.

http://www.globalresearch.ca/rwanda-...trials/5408604

----------


## HR Solutions

Yawn ........

----------


## Trickzta

An interesting article showing how important it is to have Media backing;

CBS anchor Walter Cronkite, who at the time was the most trusted and recognizable name in news, went on TV and declared that the U.S. should basically just "negotiate, not as victors," because at best "the bloody experience of Vietnam is to end in a stalemate." Upon hearing this, Johnson was rumored to say, "That's it. If I've lost Cronkite, I've lost middle America."
http://www.cracked.com/article_19382...#ixzz3GsLxsxWG

The war on the flavour of the day, be it drugs, terrorism or some other BS isnt new; 

The whole of civilization is now facing a challenge with the growth of what President Dwight Eisenhower (1953-1961) warned the U.S. people against  the military/industrial complex  saying that it would destroy U.S. democracy.

We know now that a small group made up of the military/industrial/media/corporate/academic elite, whose agenda is profit, arms, war and valuable resources, now holds power worldwide and has a stronghold on elected governments.  We see this in the gun and Israeli lobbies, among others, which wield great power over U.S. politics.

We have witnessed this in ongoing wars, invasions, occupations and proxy wars, all allegedly in the name of humanitarian intervention and democracy. However, in reality, they are causing great suffering, especially to the poor, through their policies of arms, war, domination and control of other countries and their resources.                                                        http://www.presstv.ir/detail/2014/10...trial-complex/

Here is an example of what needs to stop. In the words of a man in a position to know what hes talking about. Why was this speech and the story of the suicide of three young IDF soldiers not headlines in the Media? 

In a stunning indictment of the Gaza assault as the act of a savage nation, even its president has proclaimed Israel a "sick society" incapable of dialogue with those around them and in need of treatment. In a speech at the opening of a conference aptly titled, "From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other," Israeli President Reuven Rivlin - who as head of state has little real power compared to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, with far too much - suggested Israel has become a nation without humanity or empathy that has "forgotten how to be decent human beings." If you need further evidence of the justice of his claim, here's video of Israeli soldiers arresting an 11-year-old, mute, developmentally disabled boy near Hebron for the possible crime of throwing a stone as neighboring Israeli settlers cheer. This makes us sick.                    
http://www.commondreams.org/further/...0/sick-society

----------


## Trickzta

A few examples of how Mainstream Media is just a tool, truth doesnt even play a role in this reporting. 

CNN deception: Live aerial footage of police running into Sandy Hook was of another school
http://fellowshipoftheminds.com/2013...nother-school/

Why would NYT and CNN hire Liberians to PRETEND theyre deathly ill with Ebola?                                                                                                                        http://fellowshipoftheminds.com/2014...racy-theories/

Bear in mind what William Colby told us before his untimely death, namely: The CIA owns everyone of any significance in the major media, including newspapers as well as television.                                                                                           
http://www.veteranstoday.com/2014/09...es-interviews/

No one died in Sandy Hook: Testimony from the Social Security Death Master File

To conclude, no one was killed on December 14, 2012 at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Connecticut. More perverse still,according to the Social Security Administrations records, none of the alleged Sandy Hook victims ever lived!
http://www.veteranstoday.com/2014/09...still-wrong-2/


CNNs Fake Gulf War Reporting
Posted on June 10, 2011 by Dr. Eowyn 

This is a CNN broadcast about the Gulf War in 1991, by correspondent Charles Jaco ostensibly reporting live from Saudi Arabia. Jaco faked it. He was reporting from some studio.                                                                            
http://fellowshipoftheminds.com/2011...war-reporting/

----------


## JohnV

Trickster, who is this nwo in one sentence? The greedy politicians right here already  have their 'sights on sa,' so they beat the nwo to sa :Rofl:

----------


## Trickzta

News is propaganda BS! By now we should have realized the fact that News is controlled.

*Video  German journo: European media writing pro-US stories under CIA pressure*
German journalist and editor Udo Ulfkotte says he was forced to publish the works of intelligence agents under his own name, adding that noncompliance ran the risk of being fired. Ulfkotte made the revelations during interviews with RT and Russia Insider.

I ended up publishing articles under my own name written by agents of the CIA and other intelligence services, especially the German secret service, Ulfkotte told Russia Insider. He made similar comments to RT in an exclusive interview at the beginning of October.

One day the BND (German foreign intelligence agency) came to my office at the Frankfurter Allgemeine in Frankfurt. They wanted me to write an article about Libya and Colonel Muammar GaddafiThey gave me all this secret information and they just wanted me to sign the article with my name, Ulfkotte told RT.

That article was how Gaddafi tried to secretly build a poison gas factory. It was a story that was printed worldwide two days later.

Ulfkotte reveals all this and more in his book Bought Journalists, where he mentions that he feels ashamed for what he has done in the past.

It is not right what I have done in the past. To manipulate people, to make propaganda. And it is not right what my colleagues do and have done in the past because they are bribed to betray people not only in Germany, but all over Europe, he told RT. I was a journalist for 25 years and I was educated to lie, to betray, and not to tell the truth to the public.

I was bribed by the Americans not to report exactly the truthI was invited by the German Marshall Fund of the United States to travel to the US. They paid for all my expenses and put me in contact with Americans theyd like me to meet, he said.

I became an honorary citizen of the state of Oklahoma in the US just because I wrote pro-American. I was supported by the CIA. I have helped them in several situations and I feel ashamed for that too.

*Many other journalists are involved in the same practice, Ulfkotte added.*
Most of the journalists you see in foreign countries, they claim to be journalists and they might be. But many of them, like me in the past, are so-called non-official cover. It means you work for an intelligence agency, you help them if they want you to. But they will never say they know you.                                                          
http://www.pakalertpress.com/2014/10...Alert+Press%29

----------


## JohnV

Trickster, who is this nwo in one sentence? The greedy politicians right here already have their 'sights on sa,' so they beat the nwo to sa??

----------


## Trickzta

JohnV you managed to define the New South Africa in one sentence but the New World Order will take more than that, lol.

It depends on your definition of the NWO, I would say I’m talking about a One World Order which in essence is the NWO. 

Another definition would be the New World Super-power and it would seem that the Chinese are the most likely candidate to replace the Western Forces. 

Another scenario is WW3 which the Elite seem hell-bent to instigate rather than capitulate to the Chinese Maybe they fear the retribution that their guilty conscience knows is due them?

I’ll go deeper into this in the near future.

----------


## Trickzta

For the record, Ive made claims against the CIA and various American Presidents concerning their involvement in drug dealing and other heinous crimes. Mainstream Media wouldnt cover any of these allegations and the Alternate Media wouldnt publish such serious allegations without some proof or evidence and/or without a witnesss written testimony in their possession. The odd one might do so I suppose. But theres a long list of references and sources at the end of these articles, some of which Ive checked out to the best of my ability.

The purpose of exposing these allegations is to expose the sorry state of affairs in the top echelons of Government in the USA. How can anyone believe that the USA is a Good Guy in world affairs when their figurehead is involved in crimes against humanity?

The scale of their criminal operations is beyond belief. Its a truly sad reflection of the state of the Worlds Super-Power when this abuse of power by some of its Presidents is rampant.
This state of affairs could not prosper if the Media was unimpeded and allowed to carry out their investigative reporting in a truly free and independent fashion.
Its a long story but what can I say? Power corrupts!

In 1996 Gary Webb wrote a series of articles published in the San Jose Mercury News, which investigated Nicaraguans linked to the CIA-backed Contras who had smuggled cocaine into the U.S. which was then distributed as crack cocaine into Los Angeles and funneled profits to the Contras. The CIA was aware of the cocaine transactions and the large shipments of drugs into the U.S. by the Contra personnel and directly aided drug dealers to raise money for the Contras. Although he strongly implied CIA involvement, Webb never claimed to have made a direct link between the CIA and the Contras. Moreover, Webb's articles were heavily attacked by many media outlets who questioned the validity of his claims, although the unusual response led some to question if the CIA was involved. Webb turned the articles into a book called, Dark Alliance: The CIA, the Contras, and the Crack Cocaine Explosion." On December 10, 2004, Webb reportedly committed suicide, albeit under strange circumstances (two gunshot wounds to the head).

In 1996, CIA Director John M. Deutch went to Los Angeles to attempt to refute the allegations raised by the Webb articles, and was famously confronted by former Los Angeles Police Department officer Michael Ruppert, who testified that he had witnessed it occurring.

The CIA has been accused of moneylaundering the Iran-Contra drug funds via the BCCI, the former U.S. Commissioner of Customs William von Raab said that when customs agents raided the bank in 1988, they found numerous CIA accounts. The CIA also worked with BCCI in arming and financing the Afghan mujahideen during the Afghan war against the Soviet Union, using BCCI to launder proceeds from trafficking heroin grown in the PakistanAfghanistan borderlands, boosting the flow of narcotics to European and U.S. markets

A number of allegations have been written about and several local, state, and federal investigations have taken place related to the notion of the Mena Intermountain Municipal Airport as a CIA drop point in large scale cocaine trafficking beginning in the latter part of the 1980s. The topic has received some press coverage that has included allegations of awareness, participation and/or coverup involvement of figures such as future presidents Bill Clinton, George H. W. Bush, and George W. Bush, as well as future Florida Governor Jeb Bush and Saline County prosecutor Dan Harmon (who was convicted of numerous felonies including drug and racketeering charges in 1997. The Mena airport was also associated with Adler Berriman (Barry) Seal, an American drug smuggler and aircraft pilot who flew covert flights for the CIA and the Medellín Cartel.

On November 15, 1996, then Director of Central Intelligence John Deutch visited Los Angeles' Locke High School for a town hall meeting. At the meeting, Michael (Mike) Ruppert publicly confronted Deutch, saying that in his experience as an LAPD narcotics officer he had seen evidence of CIA complicity in drug dealing. Ruppert went on to become an investigator and journalist and established the publication "From The Wilderness", a watchdog publication that exposed governmental corruption, including his experience with CIA drug dealing activities.

The oldest Mexican Cartel, the Guadalajara cartel, was benefited by the CIA for having connections with the Honduran drug lord Juan Matta-Ballesteros, a CIA asset, who was the head of SETCO, an airline used for smuggling drugs into the US and also used to transport military supplies and personnel for the Honduran Contras, using funds from the accounts established by Oliver North..

It is also alleged that the DFS, the main Mexican intelligence agency, which is in part a CIA creation and later became the Mexican Center for Research and National Security(CISEN), had among its members the CIA's closest government allies in Mexico. DFS badges, "handed out to top-level Mexican drug-traffickers, have been labelled by DEA agents a virtual 'license to traffic.'".
It is also known that the Guadalajara Cartel, Mexico's most powerful drug-trafficking network in the early 1980s, prospered largely, among other reasons, because it enjoyed the protection of the DFS, under its chief Miguel Nazar Haro, a CIA asset.

In 1989, the United States invaded Panama as part of Operation Just Cause, which involved 25,000 American troops. Gen. Manuel Noriega, head of government of Panama, had been giving military assistance to Contra groups in Nicaragua at the request of the U.S.which, in exchange, allowed him to continue his drug-trafficking activitieswhich they had known about since the 1960s. When the DEA tried to indict Noriega in 1971, the CIA prevented them from doing so. The CIA, which was then directed by future president George H. W. Bush, provided Noriega with hundreds of thousands of dollars per year as payment for his work in Latin America. However, when CIA pilot Eugene Hasenfus was shot down over Nicaragua by the Sandinistas, documents aboard the plane revealed many of the CIA's activities in Latin America, and the CIA's connections with Noriega became a public relations "liability" for the U.S. government, which finally allowed the DEA to indict him for drug trafficking, after decades of allowing his drug operations to proceed unchecked.

The CIA, in spite of objections from the Drug Enforcement Administration, allowed at least one ton of nearly pure cocaine to be shipped into Miami International Airport. The CIA claimed to have done this as a way of gathering information about Colombian drug cartels, but the cocaine ended up being sold on the street.

In November 1993, the former head of the DEA, Robert C. Bonner appeared on 60 Minutes and criticized the CIA for allowing several tons of pure cocaine to be smuggled into the U.S. via Venezuela without first notifying and securing the approval of the DEA.

In November 1996, a Miami grand jury indicted former Venezuelan anti-narcotics chief and longtime CIA asset, General Ramon Guillen Davila, who was smuggling many tons of cocaine into the United States from a Venezuelan warehouse owned by the CIA. In his trial defense, Guillen claimed that all of his drug smuggling operations were approved by the CIA.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allegat...ug_trafficking

More to follow, this is the tip of the iceberg.

----------


## Trickzta

Some things never change, some things stay the same. An interesting read (to some) but its still to be seen just how much of this is true. Read on those that would find this to be of interest.

The Internet is filled with revelations of how the global elite want to depopulate humanity by 90%. Landmarks such as the Georgia Guidestones are top of the evidence list for proof of this agenda. There is an emerging body of evidence that the Georgia Guidestones are a correct representation of this idea.

If a front group for the CIA, Deagel, is correct, we are about a decade away from this hellish mighmare.

Just who is Deagle? The power and influence of the corporation that you never heard of is staggering.  This is the modern day Zapata Oil, which was a CIA front corporation run by George H. W. Bush which in turn facilitated much of the Air America drugs for guns program in Latin America.

My sources tell me that Deagel is the same exact kind of organization as Zapata Oil. Deagel ran guns through the Ambassador Chris Stevens and subsequently delivered them al-Qaeda in Libya and in Syria at the time of Stevens death. Deagel was intimately involved in Benghazi in ways that will be revealed in later article. Deagel is not just a gun running/drug running/child sex trafficking organization, they are also  intimately connected with the business as Open source intelligence links. This means that Deagel and their partner (affiliation listed below) serve as marketing companies for the CIA and sell intelligence information to the highest bidder. Stratfor and Deagel provide the CIA with a minimum of two degrees of separation from nefarious operations which could taint the U.S. government and in particular, the CIA. These activities will be the topic of a future article. The focus of the remainder of this is article is the destruction and depopulation of the United States.   

http://beforeitsnews.com/conspiracy-...in.info%2FshzV

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol .....

----------

Trickzta (30-Oct-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Nice people? Nasty sods more like! My opinion is that there are way too many reports concerning the drug and crime regime aka the Government of the US for them all to be false. More on this to follow. Small wonder that the Mainstream Media is muzzled and manipulated as seen in the next post.

Clinton worked himself up rapidly and became a governor of Arkansas. As a governor Bill Clinton committed a series of high crimes, related to his Illuminati connection. He became the leader of a gigantic network which dealt with drug-smuggling, laundering of drug-money and corruption in general.

A good friend of Clinton from Arkansas, Larry Nichols, was interviewed in a film. Clinton thought that Nichols would keep his mouth shut, but he didn't. He was hired by Clinton and had found out that Clinton's firm, "Arkansas Development Finance Authority" (ADFA), laundered drug-money. Cocaine to a value of $10.000.000 (ten million dollars!) a week was flown in from Mena Airport in Arkansas. The money was laundered via ADFA to a bank in Florida, to a bank in Georgia, to Citycorp in New York, and from there it was transferred out of the country. All this regarding to Larry Nichols.

Clinton's best friend, Dan Lasater, led the operations. Lasater and Bill Clinton's brother, Roger Clinton, later spent time in jail due to drug related crimes.

The Chief of Police in Arkansas at that time, Doc Delaughter, said he had gathered information from many persons in Lasater's surroundings, how he *smuggled drugs and abused young girls sexually.* During those investigations Doc was harassed by persons from his own police department, paid by Clinton.

Bill Clinton created new laws that helped "Tyson Foods" to be the biggest company in Arkansas. The owner, Don Tyson, received a loan from the Clinton-owned ADFA, but never had to pay back. Doc says he has evidence enough against Tyson to start an investigation regarding illegal drug-trade. Nichols says in the film:

The first loan ADFA approved was to "Park-O-Meter" ... When I investigated the company, I found that the Directive Secretary and cashier was Webb Hubbell ... Guess who wrote the law proposition ... which made ADFA possible. Webb Hubbell. Guess who drove the law proposition which looked into- and admitted (Park-O-Meter's) request. "Rose Law Firm" (owned by Hillary Clinton). Who signed the admittance? Webb Hubbell and Hillary Clinton.

Nichols said that when journalists started investigating the loans to "Park-O-Meter", they discovered that the company did not make parking meters, but removable airplane nose-cones, delivered to the air-field in Mena. The equipment was used to smuggle narcotics into the country, and with this Clinton and his companions participated heavily to the pushing of street-drugs in the USA.

Nichols says further that Clinton most of the time was involved in drug trade and the people he surrounded himself with followed him all the way to the White House.

When Clinton became President he elected Webb Hubbell as the Minister of Justice(!). Hubbell had to go back to Arkansas, though, to plead guilty to having cheated customers of the "Rose Law Firm" on $500.000.

Maybe the largest drug smuggling event in the USA history started in 1982 on Mena Airport by Barry Seale, pilot for the Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA!!!). He had had problems with the authorities in Louisiana, so he moved his dirty business to Arkansas, where he could work un-disturbed. Seale said later in a police investigation that he had used nose-cones to smuggle drugs (Park-O-Meter).

So what did Bill Clinton do, when he came to power in the White House? Just like the drug trading president before him, Freemason-Brother George Bush, he started a war against drugs(!).

The interesting part is, though, that when different people have started talking about Clinton's affairs, they have suddenly and mysteriously died. One of them was Barry Seale, the drug smuggler. He was killed in February 1987.

By that time, several murders were committed in Arkansas.

(Open link to see long list of the dead, allegedly sanctioned by Clinton.)

But why hasn't Clinton been thoroughly investigated and put to trial when so many people knew about the crimes? Larry Nichols might have the answer:

Many people wonder how Bill Clinton could lead a whole state in the size of Arkansas with the ultimate power he expressed. It's not that hard. After 12 years, after having "made friends" with the rich, Clinton was in charge of the constitutional laws, the judges, the lawyers and the banks.

When Clinton moved into the White House, he continued as before. He is just one more of the top controlled Presidents, whose purpose is to make way for the New World Order and the new slave community. When Richard Nixon resigned in the 70's the Brotherhood took over the USA with the help of Henry Kissinger and Nelson Rockefeller. Since then there haven't been any true democratic elections in the USA. The Presidents have all been selected carefully by the Illuminati, with David Rockefeller on top. The "free" elections are just something for to keep people busy and to make them think there is a choice. As a matter of fact, no candidate will make it to Presidency if he hasn't got the support from the Illuminati. Such candidates will be ridiculed, lied about or financially overthrown already early in the campaign. 

http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com...background.htm

----------


## Trickzta

Id say that once the MSM starts to complain about Media Control then theres a chance that some people would accept that the manipulation and censorship of the Media is elevated from theory to fact. Some may not see it this way, but its been rather obvious to others for some time now. No doubt in my mind whatsoever. Read on if you will.

The liberal main stream media (MSM) connived to elevate Obama to the presidency in 2008 and to reelect him in 2012. Remember Journalist? (See Media Conspired to Protect Obama)

The MSM refused to investigate Obamas shadowy background and history of associating with known communists, including his childhood mentor Frank Marshall Davis, who was a card-carrying member of the American Communist Party.

Now, 6 years into his presidency, more and more of the MSM are complaining about Obamas press restrictions and lack of transparency. But not one complainer has expressed remorse for colluding to get this toxic man elected twice as president. 

http://fellowshipoftheminds.com/2014...press-freedom/


Here are some of those in the MSM who are bitching: Listed in the link above.

 New York Times public editor Margaret Sullivan

New York Times executive editor Jill Abramson

David E. Sanger, veteran chief Washington correspondent of The New York Times,

Michael Oreskes, a senior managing editor of The Associated Press,

Frank Sesno, a former CNN Washington bureau chief who is now director of the School of Media and Public Affairs at George Washington University,

Financial Times correspondent Richard McGregor 

CBS veteran television news anchor and chief Washington correspondent Bob Schieffer

On March 10, 2014, after 21 years with the CBS network as its Washington bureau correspondent and occasional Evening News substitute anchor, Sharyl Attkisson resigned from CBS News, reportedly due to frustration over the networks liberal bias and lack of dedication to investigative reporting.

New York Times foreign policy reporter James Risen

On Oct. 3, 2014, at a recent joint meeting of the American Society of News Editors, the Associated Press Media Editors and the Associated Press Photo Managers, the Associated Press Washington Bureau chief Sally Buzbee detailed 8 ways the Obama administration is restricting access to information.

On Oct. 25, 2014, speaking at a White House Correspondents Association seminar, USA Today Washington Bureau Chief Susan Page called the Obama White House not only more restrictive but also *more dangerous* to the press than any other in history.
_
More Dangerous? Sounds ominous and is rather scary when you factor in the strange and mysterious deaths of some journalists in the past few years._

----------


## pmbguy

Dude... you got the best avatar likeness on the forum! 

But Tricky... I bet your wife does not listen to a word you say... like wears the pants and made you get a vasectomy

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol ......... Does anyone on this forum actually read what he writes ? ..... sorry I mean copy pastes ....

----------


## Trickzta

How much would you wager pmguy? I bet youre the boss and you have your wifes permission to say so. There are activities that my wife,  my 1st wife for 26 years and counting, and I share, one example is riding bicycles (and walking) out in the country or in Nature Reserves and spending quality time watching the sun go down and the stars come out while we talk about common interests and enjoy each others' company.

Sure, in the everyday matters some domains are my wifes and some are mine, some we share. This works for us and I hope that others are as lucky and as content with their marriage as we are. We make a point of getting away at least once a month for the weekend, and often for a week or four days at least. Just the two of us. Its great to have someone that youre close to and have someone that you enjoy being alone with for days on end without getting bored or tired of each others' company.

Early next year were spending ten days in a rock cottage on a mountain without electricity, TV, WIFI, cell phone coverage etc. Its the only cottage on the mountain and there are waterfalls and streams nearby. Heaven.

We both wear pants. I dont wear skirts. I dont talk about politics to my wife and she dont talk about diets and fashion to me. 

Read the next article to see who wears the pants in South Africa. Ive copied and pasted the whole article for those that dont open links. The link is supplied as the source.

----------


## Trickzta

October 30, 2014 
Resource-Cursed Crony Capitalism
Who Really Runs the South African Show?
by PATRICK BOND

The biggest credibility crisis ever to hit South Africas independent media is unfolding this week. There is a serious risk that fewer than a half-dozen power-crazed corporate managers will destroy the waning integrity  and at minimum, the ownership structure  of the countrys most popular tv news station, eTV, which had aspired to become Africas answer to Al-Jazeera. These men are once- radical trade unionists  now gone to pot.

From the standpoint of national politics, even more is at stake, as tends to happen when deep rot is uncovered linking the hyper-competitive (but mostly banal and always shrill) mainstream media, ex-leftist entrepreneurs, a wealthy but decaying sweetheart trade union, predatory multinational corporations and a corruption-riddled state. If there were justice, the rotten structure would be pushed over and new foundations built for a sound media, economy and democracy.

However, though even minor reform is distant, at least the society is quite prepared for all this, psychologically. Déjà vu: just over two years ago, we were profoundly shaken when leaked emails sent to a multinational mining house by a prominent ruling-party businessman-politician  and former National Union of Mineworkers general secretary  revealed how he commandeered the state to end a labour dispute with platinum mineworkers.

Emailer Cyril Ramaphosa, who owned 9 percent of Lonmin until early this year, described that wage struggle as dastardly criminal. On August 15 2012, he assured company executives that thanks to his prodding, the police minister would soon act in a more pointed way. At the time, the regions leading cops were acutely aware of Ramaphosas political power.

A day later, the result was the Marikana massacre of 34 mineworkers. It caused not only incalculable national reputational damage, but lasting class conflict. What had been the World Banks Lonmin poster-child Strategic Community Investment project was, in the process, unveiled as a housing development fake (5500 pledged, 3 delivered), a womens empowerment fraud, a UN Declaration of Human Rights promise-breaker and a serial tax cheat.

Since then, Ramaphosa has repeatedly attracted activist protests  in a university lecture, in parliament and in the Marikana Commission investigating the massacre  against his ideological U-turn and obeisance to London capital. Though he became the ruling African National Congress (ANC) partys deputy president just four months after the massacre and is thus likely to replace President Jacob Zuma in 2019, his comprador-bourgeois role fronting for Lonmin will never be forgiven or forgotten.

History does sometimes repeat itself, as farce. Seven months ago, Marcel Golding  a former National Union of Mineworkers deputy general secretary (serving under Ramaphosa 25 years ago) now running eNews  received a string of emails from a behind-the-scenes fixer, Yunis Shaik. To every media observers astonishment, these emails were lodged in papers at the Cape Town Labour Court last Friday by Golding, now desperately battling to save his eNews leadership.

The documents prove that six weeks before this years national election, Shaik told Golding and his wife, eNews executive Bronwyn Keene-Young, that their nightly national broadcast should give lead story coverage to Zuma for the opening of the $270 million De Hoop Dam in the countrys northeast, most minerals-rich region.

The intermediary between Zuma and Shaik was Minister of Economic Development Ebrahim Patel, former general secretary of the SA Clothing and Textile Workers Union (Sactwu). Within the eNews holding company, Shaiks main protectors were the founding and current Sactwu general secretaries, Johnny Copelyn and Andre Kriel  all close pals of Golding until recently. Now they are maximum enemies.

March 24 was a flashpoint moment, as Shaik wrote: I got a call from Minister Patel today. He says President Zuma this day opened a new dam. The building of dams is a big issue and has big impact on our country for supply of water etc. he wants for us to cover it tonight.

When after two days eNews had only mentioned the De Hoop Dam fleetingly on the morning show, Shaik emailed Keene-Young again, frustrated. I received three sms from Ebrahim and a phone call which gave rise to me sending an email to Marcel and yourself.

Shaik continued: after receiving another phone call from Ebrahim, and you and Marcel still not available, he then called and sms-ed eNews director Patrick Conroy, alerting him of the news and suggested it gets some coverage. The fact that Ebrahim comes knocking on my door arises from the undertaking you and Marcel had given him with regard to coverage of the infrastructure programme.

This deal was not trivial, for eNews 2.5 million nightly viewers are an audience 2.5 times greater than the state SA Broadcasting Corporations English-language news show (itself subject to regular ridicule by the SOS Support Public Broadcasting Coalition and campaigning by the Right2Know movement, for many good reasons, including SABCs hackish and unqualified chief operating officer who was fired by a court for faking a high school pass last Friday).

During eNews 2012 London launch, Conroy claimed it would become the Al Jazeera of Africa. But now, Patels ham-fisted attempt at Stasi-style propaganda  as the Sunday Business Times described the abuse of power at eNews  makes transparent just how wafer-thin the line really is between powerful people seeking propaganda and the information dished out to the public.

Goldings main ally on the board of directors of the eNews holding company was Barbara Hogan, and she immediately resigned: I am mindful of the briefing that Yunis Shaik gave me when he claimed that Sactwu  had lost patience with the editorial practices of eTV, citing the failure to give prominent coverage to Minister Ebrahim Patels economic pronouncements, as an instance of such dissatisfaction.

Shaiks emails imply that the eNews commitment to Patels infrastructure projects followed a deal-sealing meeting at the Golding/Keene-Young home one Sunday: the undertaking to give more attention to the news was also to the President and other Ministers as part of our lobbying for support on the STB programme. Oops, how could Golding let that one slip out?

As South Africa prepares for digital tv migration, the Set-Top Box STB programme was Goldings attempt to garner state support for a combined, fee-based cable news and internet access system in which he was simultaneously investing just over $2 million, in order to ensure eNews had control over rapid STB retail installation. However the share price of the local electronics firm he favoured soon tanked, resulting in sufficiently large losses that Copelyn and Shaik allegedly had a pretense for dismissing Golding this month, for dereliction of duty, gross negligence, dishonesty, and breaches of fiduciary duties and ethics policy.

(Whether true or not, media activists insist the STBs  costing around $100  be provided by the state as a free universal lifeline service so as to enhance information access.)

Golding rebutted that in reality, the STB programme was trivial and the fall-out with other eNews owners occurred because of the Sactwu/Patel attempt to force the broadcaster to adopt a pro-ANC political agenda. This follows similar allegations involving a tv channel recently launched by the infamous Gupta family  close Zuma family partners, hence acquiring untouchability status  and a leading newspaper chain bought by another ANC supporter (with 45 percent SA and Chinese state financing). Ironically, the latter is called Independent News, but the new owners people quickly fired a leftist labour commentator and Cape Town editor who were both critical of crony capitalism [disclosure: I write occasionally for its Durban and Johannesburg newspapers].

What kind of propaganda would Patel want dished out on national television? He certainly would not want eNews to mention the De Hoop Dams cost overruns (130 percent) or controversies surrounding its main beneficiaries, platinum mines, which get 60 percent of the new water supply. A year ago, such information catalyzed sell-out accusations against Zuma by an opposition party. Other De Hoop Dam victims are downstream, in water-starved Mozambican communities and in the Kruger National Park, Africas premier wildlife reserve. There, park officials joined by progressive environmentalists and water-sector NGOs firmly opposed De Hoops diversion of water to the mines (not to poor people).

For Patel, worst of all would be a national news show providing rudimentary class analysis of infrastructures costs to ordinary people. This is off-limits, judging from Patels diversionary arguments on SABC during the controversial passage of his fast-track infrastructure legislation earlier this year.

Early on, it was obvious that fat-cat foreign mining houses will be the winners in Patels high-carbon, export-oriented Presidential Infrastructure Coordinating Commission, and that poor people will lose through much higher electricity, water and transport prices. In Parliament, no one I encountered in a hearing last January could rebut concerns about Patels excessive haste, especially after a recent round of infrastructure white-elephant breeding that included World Cupsoccer stadiums, the hated new highway tolling  system around Johannesburg, luxury airport spending (and a subsidy-sucking fast train to Johannesburg-Pretoria), and many others.

The intensity of the background debate about infrastructure winners and losers  in the worlds most unequal major economy  is why Keene-Youngs 26 March email rebuttal to Shaik makes such disturbing reading. In what was an otherwise admirably fractious reply, she assured, undertakings made by Marcel and myself to Ebrahim Patel to offer a series of eNews reports on infrastructure projects were indeed fulfilled.

The series has been produced and broadcast by our news team as agreed We have delivered in every way on the agreement and the quality of the broadcasts has been outstanding, she claimed.

Really? The eNews team does have talented journalists, without question, and e.tv shows are often critical of government. But this particular series was sufficiently happy-faced that the broadcasts now feature prominently on Patels government website. The eNews overview report on infrastructure is one of the worst cases, celebrating two parastatal corporations most destructive mega-projects: Eskoms two $10 billion coal-fired power plants and Transnets $30 billion rail, oil pipeline and shipping expansion.

To disguise South Africas awful  and worsening  infrastructural projects on eNews, Shaik was Patels logical ally. Though mostly out of public view, this former Sactwu deputy general secretary was previously best known thanks to his brothers Schabir and Moe. The two achieved permanent notoriety when Schabir helped corrupt then-deputy president Zuma (who was fired as a result, in 2005) via a bribe from a French arms dealer (as one of many examples), and when in 2008-09, Moe leaked political secrets of the same man  who became President Zuma in 2009  to the US State Department, whose diplomats chortled in cables that Chelsea Manning then (thankfully) released to WikiLeaks. Nicknamed Mole Shaik as a result, he was then put in charge of the Development Bank of Southern Africas infrastructure projects across Africa, in spite of having no related experience or project finance qualifications.

This, then, is the new South Africas Achilles Heel: a nexus of Resource-Cursed crony capitalism centred on lavish state subsidies for the multinational corporate extractive industries infrastructure needs, dirty politricks (oftentimes bearing family fingerprints), cynical manipulation of the media, and the degeneration of once-committed liberation movement activists and trade unionists into some of the worlds most venal email leaksters.

At Marikana, this combination was lethal  while this weeks messy tv news battle has elements that are simply laughable.

However, theres no mirth if you are a South African who wants good quality journalism, genuine democracy, much less inequality and poverty, full employment and a fairer economy, a clean environment, generous social policy, local sovereignty, corruption-free accumulation, gender equity and freedom for LGBTI people, an end to migrant labour exploitation, and so many other fruits anticipated to come with liberation from apartheid.

Because now you are realizing just how closely the current ruling crews deracialised configuration of power across economy, politics and journalism resembles the elites pre-1994 structure.
And if so, then this media meltdown can only add fire to your belly, as you hunger for change.

Patrick Bond directs the University of KwaZulu-Natal Centre for Civil Society     

http://www.counterpunch.org/2014/10/...-african-show/

----------


## HR Solutions

Eish ......... I would charge this oke for taking up bandwidth space with reposts

----------


## IanF



----------

Trickzta (31-Oct-14)

----------


## pmbguy

> How much would you wager pmguy? I bet youre the boss and you have your wifes permission to say so. There are activities that my wife,  my 1st wife for 26 years and counting, and I share, one example is riding bicycles (and walking) out in the country or in Nature Reserves and spending quality time watching the sun go down and the stars come out while we talk about common interests and enjoy each others' company.
> 
> Sure, in the everyday matters some domains are my wifes and some are mine, some we share. This works for us and I hope that others are as lucky and as content with their marriage as we are. We make a point of getting away at least once a month for the weekend, and often for a week or four days at least. Just the two of us. Its great to have someone that youre close to and have someone that you enjoy being alone with for days on end without getting bored or tired of each others' company.
> 
> Early next year were spending ten days in a rock cottage on a mountain without electricity, TV, WIFI, cell phone coverage etc. Its the only cottage on the mountain and there are waterfalls and streams nearby. Heaven.
> 
> We both wear pants. I dont wear skirts. I dont talk about politics to my wife and she dont talk about diets and fashion to me. 
> 
> Read the next article to see who wears the pants in South Africa. Ive copied and pasted the whole article for those that dont open links. The link is supplied as the source.


I applaud your temperate disposition when faced with my cynical personal critique. I know you are a gentle lover and a friend to mankind with a respectable pants. I just know! you are a good family man, you just happen to have a taste for conspiracy  nothing wrong with that. 

So may I ask you then to put in 100 words what your communication is to us -the readers. Just boil it all down and hit us. Lets do this... I will then reciprocate with a reasoned response, also under 100 words. 

(Just some T&Cs, if I may: Turns are passed purely on the debate floor without documents drawn... for now, then you can link bomb to your hearts content a bit later, believe it or not I read some of your links)

Anyway and Without further delay, the floor is yours!

----------

Trickzta (04-Nov-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Why do people still refer to truthful events as ‘theories’? Many of these events are proven beyond a reasonable doubt, yet they’re ‘theories’. Granted some are still theories, and are likely to remain theories till the seas dry up. 

False flags are no longer theories, manipulated news aka propaganda is no longer a theory. That the Banksters, run massive fraudulent ventures from ‘The City of London’ is not a theory. Many great leaders have made public speeches to this effect for centuries.

That Africa is being plundered of its wealth is no theory. South Africa is not an exception.

----------


## HR Solutions

> Why do people still refer to truthful events as ‘theories’?.



Why do some people refer to absolute crap as "truthful events" ?

And why don't people perhaps write down their own stuff instead of copy pasting someone else's OPINIONS ?

----------


## Trickzta

The unemployment figures for South Africa's youth are staggering. Officially, youth unemployment (ages 15-34) has gradually risen to 36 percent. Many believe that real unemployment among that population is closer to 50 percent. Only 37 percent of the youth labor force has a high school degree. 

Of those who failed to get a high school degree, unemployment is at 47 percent, officially. A decade ago, a person with a high school degree had a 50 percent chance of getting a job. Today, that figure is 30 percent. Census estimates are that more than 3.2 million young South Africans between the ages of 15-24 are neither employed or engaged in education or job training. 

According to South Africa's Labour Force Survey for the last quarter of 2013, two-thirds of all unemployed South Africans were under the age of 35. This is a ticking time bomb in the belly of the nation.

----------


## Justloadit

add to this the well intentioned noble move by government to fix the problem by enforcing minimum wages in all industries, and are currently debating the country wide fixed minimum rate for all employed persons, which may only be over ridden if a specific industry has a higher minimum wage such as the Metals industry, which currently is a double of all other industries.

Then they wonder why there is so much unemployment, and again try and fix the problem with legislation, instead of taking the youngsters and putting them through apprenticeship programs.

Its easier for the government to blame industry as the originator of the labour problem.

Tick Tick Tick Tick, and the time bomb is gaining critical mass with every tick.

----------

pmbguy (06-Nov-14), Trickzta (06-Nov-14)

----------


## pmbguy

@ Justloadit – and the most fascinating aspect is that people downplay how serious the problem actually is, must be societal Stockholm syndrome rearing its head.

----------

Trickzta (06-Nov-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

High school degree ??? That's a new one !

----------


## HR Solutions

Oh sorry that's copied from a US site ....

----------

Trickzta (07-Nov-14)

----------


## Trickzta

> High school degree ??? That's a new one !


Lol, do you wanna buy one HR?

----------


## Trickzta

Sorry guys & thanks. I'll join in the format on my next post. Just wondered if anyone had views on this 'theory'. There's a lot of reading, that I found interesting, maybe you will too? HR this is a massive site, noways to say it in 1,000 words, it's not to p*ss you or anyone off.

Most or perhaps all, of what the average person knows about history, is derived from White media - of one kind or another. The problem is that White media's function is to entertain White audiences, not to enlighten anyone. After all, it is made-up fantasy. So first of all, let us clarify what is REAL, and what is fantasy.

Winifred Brunton (1880 - 1959) was a painter and the daughter of Charles Newberry (1841-1922) who immigrated to South Africa in 1864, and became a major sharholder in Cecil Rhodes Central Mining Company, which later became De Beers. She was also the South African wife of British Egyptologist Guy Brunton, who excavated at Lahun with Sir Flinders Petrie, as well as at other sites later in his career. Later, Guy Brunton served as Assistant Keeper of the Cairo Museum in 1931.

http://realhistoryww.com/index.htm 

http://realhistoryww.com/world_histo...ite_people.htm

Winifred was said to be involved in fraudulent business, which plays a role in the way we see ourselves. This topic is new to me, not completely but I've not gone into the finer details yet. The jury is out on this one, it's a lot to get your head around!

----------


## Trickzta

In spite of the low standard of education, the lack of jobs and rising costs, the housing shortage and poor service delivery, the masses still vote for the ruling party (what a party the rulers have!). Vote for them today and demonstrate against them tomorrow.

When the masses catch on and change their vote, who will they turn to? The DA will get some of these votes but the EFF with their rhetoric and promises will IMO benefit from this change.

There will be problems with this development I’m sure. That the ruling party might not step down is one. That the EFF cannot deliver is another.

----------


## HR Solutions

Passing Gr12 is getting matric - getting a degree is obtainable from a university Tricksta !  Do YOU want to buy one ?

----------

Trickzta (07-Nov-14)

----------


## Trickzta

> Passing Gr12 is getting matric - getting a degree is obtainable from a university Tricksta !  Do YOU want to buy one ?


How much for a Doctorate?

----------


## msmoorad

by the Irish Savant
(embellished by henrymakow.com)

Common justice demands Affirmative Action for Jews.

As every schoolboy know, Jews have been to the forefront of civil rights, diversity and Affirmative Action from Day 1.  The ACLU, $PLC and various other Jewish pressure groups have assiduously examined employment statistics and developed complex mathematical formulae to determine each ethnic grouping's appropriate representational level.

But never for themselves.

And this of course is entirely attributable to the legendary altruistic, selfless pursuit of the common good that we've come to associate with Jews.  They worry themselves sick about justice for blacks, Muslims, lesbians, Hispanics, women but never for themselves.

Well dammit, if they won't do it for themselves, then I will!  And I'm starting it here and now.  Common justice demands it.  They have waited, mute but hopeful, for long enough.  So here's my plan.  As for every other minority an examination of Jewish representation will be undertaken at all our enterprises and institutions, and, applying the prevailing  formulations, the appropriate Jewish representation level will be calculated.

As a broad guide for Affirmative Action and diversity purposes, we can assume that in Western countries, they make up 1% of the population.  Ok, I know, it's less than that.  But let's give them the benefit of the doubt. Oy vey, they've suffered enough already.

So for example, the US Senate should have at least one Jewish Senator at all times. It's only fair that Jews would have some influence on government.  

And banking too.  Every ten years or so, a Jew should be appointed to head up a major bank. 

And here's another helpful suggestion. I understand that the BBC employs about 3,000 staff at Producer or Senior Presenter grade.  Are there at least 30 Jews in such positions in the Beeb?  

Our crazy commentator GTRMan, who takes an interest in such things says that about 600 are Jewish, but I don't believe that.  

In any event I think we should find out.  And if there are fewer (or in  the unlikely event of there being more) the correct quota - as calculated by existing methods - should be applied.  

Let's not stop with the British media. I'd like to see a Jew  own a media conglomerate. And some reporters and editors.  And a Jewish film producer! And even a few directors and actors! One percent should allow for that.

Same with academia. Imagine some Jewish college Presidents and professors. 

Jewish friends and colleagues, I'm not looking for your thanks or plaudits.  Just like with you, my sense of fair play dictates my actions. And I'm sure we all can look forward to the day when representation fully and accurately reflect the ethnic mix of our communities.

Agreed?

--

Related- David Duke - Jewish Supremecism at |Harvard
----"Thanks Jews!"  (YouTube)
---Liberal Jewish Agenda Behind Affirmative Action

Makow Comment:  The Irish savant forgot to mention other jobs where Jews are underrepresented such as heavy equipment operators, football players, oilfield hands, farmers and construction workers. Where are the affirmative action programs for these crucial areas of employment? The article above is satirical in intent but the point is serious. Although Jews don't know it, Judaism is defined by the Cabala which is satanic in nature. If Jews are influenced by Judaism, should they have so much influence in crucial areas like government, the mass media, law, education and finance? Of course this influence now has spread to a whole ruling class of gentile shills, whose success is predicated on acquiescence. 

- See more at: http://henrymakow.com/#sthash.5Vu6oonh.dpuf

----------


## Trickzta

*The Middle Ages never happened* 

Whats not a secret is that, at some point prior to the 16th century, we all got a bit muddled up with our timings. The problem was our dates were falling out of sync with the astronomical cycles. Since around 45BC, wed been using the simplistic Julian calendar, which gave us a leap year every four years. By the time we switched to the slightly more complex but superior Gregorian calendar, in 1582, it was reckoned we had lost around 10 days. That drift was corrected  we jumped from October 4 to October 15  and we carried on anew. But if you do the maths, something strange will become apparent. 

Youll see that it would have taken 1,257 years for us to accumulate those 10 days of error. And if you subtract those 1,257 years from the year in which we changed to the new calendar, youll find yourself not in 45BC, when we began using the old calendar and the drifting began, but AD 325. We have, it seems, lost more than three centuries. 

Researchers such as German scholars Heribert Illig and Dr Hans-Ulrich Niemitz believe its not 2014, right now, but 1717. Postulating a complex conspiracy between Byzantine Emperor Constantine VII and his relative Holy Roman Emperor Otto III, who they say wanted the records to falsely show that he was reigning at the symbolic fall of the first millennium, theyve concluded that the Middle Ages never happened. After all, wouldnt this explain why, following the fall of the Roman Empire, nobody in the west really did anything? For 300 years, there werent really any wars or works of literature or technological advances. Were we asleep? Stoned? Tying our shoelaces? Or were the Dark Ages dark because they didnt actually exist? 

Critics of whats known as the phantom time hypothesis claim the theorys grand error is that the correction, back in 1582, wasnt actually for the purposes of correcting for 10 days. Rather, the intention was to put Easter back in the right place. It was the Council of Nicea that originally decided where Easter should be and its position was set in 325BC  which, boringly, means the maths add up.                                 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/b...-theories.html

----------

Dave A (12-Nov-14)

----------


## Trickzta

*Propaganda*

In this war, as in so many others, propagandists churned out a stream of malicious lies to generate popular backing for the aggression and killing. British newspapers, churchmen and war correspondents invented hundreds of fake atrocity stories that portrayed the Boers as treacherous and arrogant brutes. These included numerous shocking claims alleging that Boer soldiers massacred pro-British civilians, that Boer civilians murdered British soldiers, and that Boers executed fellow-Boers who wanted to surrender. "There was virtually no limit to such invention," historian Phillip Knightley has noted.

A widely shown newsreel film purported to show Boers attacking a Red Cross tent while British doctors and nurses treat the wounded. Actually this fake had been shot with actors on Hampstead Heath, a suburb of London.                                                         

http://www.ihr.org/jhr/v18/v18n3p14_Weber.html

----------


## Citizen X

> *Propaganda*
> 
> In this war, as in so many others, propagandists churned out a stream of malicious lies to generate popular backing for the aggression and killing. British newspapers, churchmen and war correspondents invented hundreds of fake atrocity stories that portrayed the Boers as treacherous and arrogant brutes. These included numerous shocking claims alleging that Boer soldiers massacred pro-British civilians, that Boer civilians murdered British soldiers, and that Boers executed fellow-Boers who wanted to surrender.


Hi Trickzta,

It's been some time since we spoke. Suffice to say it, there is truth in the foregoing. The Boers suffered terrible atrocities during the Anglo-Boer war.

My concern though is that you jumping from one topic to the next under the heading of 'NWO has it's sights on SA,' answer me this: What does your last posts have to with the thread title?

----------

Trickzta (13-Nov-14)

----------


## msmoorad

Cecil john Rhodes was an agent of the Crown who instigated the wars to enable the British/Oppenheimers/Rothschilds to get control of the gold in SA
this was the root cause of the Anglo Boer wars.

----------

Trickzta (13-Nov-14)

----------


## Citizen X

> Cecil john Rhodes was an agent of the Crown who instigated the wars to enable the British/Oppenheimers/Rothschilds to get control of the gold in SA
> this was the root cause of the Anglo Boer wars.


Morning MS,

There is some historical truth in what you say.
One must remember that there were two Anglo Boer wars. Rhodes did promote the British cause but it was more a case of British imperialism. It does hold true that both the gold and diamonds of SA was key on the British agenda. The further truth is that the British Empire was expanding their domain during this time in Africa.

But again, what does this have to do with the title thread i.e 'NWO has it's sights on SA.'

This thread is going all over the place and covering a range of issues, incidents and events that are unrelated. I can't see any _nexus_ between both Anglo Boer wars and the so called 'NWO.'

*That being said, one can't deny that this thread has attracted much interest. For reasons beyond me, it seems that more than 150 000 people are interested in the NWO*.

So Trickzta's thread has generated a great deal of interest.

----------

Trickzta (13-Nov-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

> This thread is going all over the place and covering a range of issues, incidents and events that are unrelated. I can't see any nexus between both Anglo Boer wars and the so called 'NWO.'


That is exactly what happens when you just copy and paste (without even reading it in some cases) instead of writing your own educated opinions based on what you think might be factual !

----------

Citizen X (12-Nov-14), Trickzta (13-Nov-14)

----------


## Dave A

It may be off-topic with the thread title, but this post gives a truly brilliant insight into the problem -




> *The Middle Ages never happened*


What a punchline! 




> Critics of whats known as the phantom time hypothesis claim the theorys grand error is that the correction, back in 1582, wasnt actually for the purposes of correcting for 10 days. Rather, the intention was to put Easter back in the right place. It was the Council of Nicea that originally decided where Easter should be and its position was set in 325BC  *which, boringly, means the maths add up.*

----------

Trickzta (13-Nov-14)

----------


## Citizen X

> It may be off-topic with the thread title, but this post gives a truly brilliant insight into the problem -
> 
> 
> What a punchline!





> Originally posted by Trickzta
> Critics of what’s known as the “phantom time hypothesis” claim the  theory’s grand error is that the correction, back in 1582, wasn’t  actually for the purposes of correcting for 10 days. Rather, the  intention was to put Easter back in the right place. It was the Council  of Nicea that originally decided where Easter should be and its position  was set in 325BC – *which, boringly, means the maths add up*


I think Trickzta got the date of the council of Nicea incorrect, in fact I know! It was AD 325 and not 325BC. A great many things took place at that council, hence my thread 'the case against Christian Public Holidays,' _'but I'm just being picky,'_Imported the last line from a philosophical lady

----------

Trickzta (13-Nov-14)

----------


## Trickzta

> Hi Trickzta,
> 
> It's been some time since we spoke. Suffice to say it, there is truth in the foregoing. The Boers suffered terrible atrocities during the Anglo-Boer war.
> 
> My concern though is that you jumping from one topic to the next under the heading of 'NWO has it's sights on SA,' answer me this: What does your last posts have to with the thread title?


Good question Vanash, its a long story but Ill keep it as short as I can.

Cecil John Rhodes was an Agent of the City of London bankers, the Red Shields known as the Rothschilds are the Banking Elites Leaders and even the Queen pays homage to them. 

The Bankers paid Rhodes and financed the acquisition of gold and diamond mines in his quest to gain a monopoly on these valuable minerals. Rhodes was a fanatical Empire builder and used the military to take Zimbabwe by force, despite having made a promise not to do so. Albert Beit played a role in this theft and double cross.

Rhodes became the only living man to have a country named after him. The myths and legends of ancient gold mines in Zimbabwe is what drove Rhodes to claim Zimbabwe for Britains Empire. He had ambitions to colonise the whole African continent.

Im writing from memory so the timeline may not be accurate but the events are well documented.

Rhodes introduced fenced in compounds for the cheap labourers as well as a pass system for those nativeson the streets of Kimberly after curfew. Hendrik Vervoerd later adopted these measures and wrote them into law.

The goldfields of the Witwatersrand proved too big a bone to chew and Rhodes could not gain a majority or monopoly as he had in Kimberlys  diamond rush, something he achieved through deceit, cunning and greed. His partner in crime the rogue Barney Barnato was instrumental in his achieving this monopoly.

Barney disappeared overboard from a ship on which Rhodes and Barney were sailing to England on. Convenient for Rhodes to say the least.

President Kruger had sent a proposal to the Queen and the Prime Minister of England in which he made concessions to England and also some requests that would avert military confrontation between the two countries.

The Queen and the Parliament accepted Krugers terms, stating that they were generous and ample and fully accepted the offer. A letter to this effect was sent to Lord Milner in the Cape. Rhodes and Milner ignored this letter and kept it secret while they plotted for war. Obviously the City of London wanted war as there was no other way to seize the gold mines under the Kruger proposals that the Queen endorsed.

By planning and executing the Jameson raid fiasco they literally forced England into a war she neither started nor wanted.

The monopoly of the diamond mines led to one of the biggest conspiracies in the world. By hoarding the bulk of the diamonds and controlling their release they were able to sell the diamonds at a price many fold their value. A stone costing $20 could retail for a $1000 or more.

De Beers would go to any lengths to maintain this artificial value for these little stones. They made a deal with Russia to buy and distribute their diamonds and prevented the Russians from flooding the market and dropping the value of diamonds.

De Beers is suspected of sabotaging an American diamond mining operation after they refused to sell the mine to the monopoly. The mining operation has never been able to mine diamonds since.

What we see here is the price fixing for diamonds in the hands of the few. The City of London would eventually decide on the price of gold, platinum and other metals as well as controlling the release of diamonds to keep the price inflated.

These practices were very profitable to the Bankers and was instrumental in keeping the countries who were rich in minerals in perpetual debt with only a few corrupt officials in those countries being enriched. It ensured that the minerals would be mined by using cheap labour and paid for at prices well below their worth. For example, some modern day Financial experts say gold, had its price been market related instead of decided by a few people would be sold at $6000.00 per fine ounce.

The World Order was stealing the wealth of mineral rich nations and giving little in return. The working conditions in the mines left many people with diseases of the lungs and possibly other ailments too. Little has been done to compensate these workers.

With Oppenheimer selling his 40% shares in de Beers to Anglo-American in which he had shares and with Anglo-American selling its gold shares they weave a web that entangles any legal action for compensation and makes it difficult to bring the Giant Mining Houses to account.

Rhodes was the shaker that enabled the City of London aka the Masters of world affairs and the so-called shadow governments that are the power behind the Governments of many, many countries in our present day world, to be in the situation they find themselves in today. 

The City of London is still in the business of instigating wars and their outcome, causing stocks and bonds to be manipulated, stealing the mineral wealth of Nations that have people starving despite their wealth, and a whole lot more.

Rhodes founded the Round Table organisation that serves the Bankers and their objectives till this day. He also started a scholarship for promising young people to groom for future positions that would be beneficial to the Bankers and their goals.

Rhodes was effectively the first of the Elite to bring South Africa to heel. Everything he did was for the Bankers Empire first, the Queen second and everyone else, last if at all. 

Please feel free to ask for more detail, for sources or any other questions you might have. Ill be posting some cut and paste articles to add some meat to the bones in this post.

----------


## Trickzta

> I think Trickzta got the date of the council of Nicea incorrect, in fact I know! It was AD 325 and not 325BC. A great many things took place at that council, hence my thread 'the case against Christian Public Holidays,' _'but I'm just being picky,'_Imported the last line from a philosophical lady


Yup, guilty as charged. Or as a lecturer would say "I'm just checking if you're listening (reading in this case). Well spotted Vanash.

----------


## Trickzta

> That is exactly what happens when you just copy and paste (without even reading it in some cases) instead of writing your own educated opinions based on what you think might be factual !


You know which cut and pastes I read and which I don't? Which post was the last one I never even read? Or any post I've not read will be acceptable. If possible let us know how you know this to be true or how you came to this conclusion. Thanks.

----------


## HR Solutions

> If possible let us know how you know this to be true or how you came to this conclusion.


Plagiarism checks are a wonderful application.

----------


## Citizen X

> Good question Vanash, it’s a long story but I’ll keep it as short as I can.
> 
> Cecil John Rhodes was an Agent of the ‘City of London” bankers, the ‘Red Shields’ known as the Rothschilds are the Banking Elite’s Leaders and even the Queen pays homage to them. 
> 
> The Bankers paid Rhodes and financed the acquisition of gold and diamond mines in his quest to gain a monopoly on these valuable minerals. Rhodes was a fanatical Empire builder and used the military to take Zimbabwe by force, despite having made a promise not to do so. Albert Beit played a role in this theft and double cross.
> 
> Rhodes became the only living man to have a country named after him. The myths and legends of ancient gold mines in Zimbabwe is what drove Rhodes to claim Zimbabwe for Britain‘s Empire. He had ambitions to colonise the whole African continent.
> 
> I’m writing from memory so the timeline may not be accurate but the events are well documented.
> ...


This post is excellent Trickzta!

You actually thought about the presentation and even made paragraphs. This is something someone can read. I'm not saying saying that I agree with the content but rather that it's well presented.

Cecil John Rhodes may have played a part but British Imperialism of that day was the main driving force.




> Originally posted by Trickzta
> The World Order was stealing the wealth of mineral rich nations and giving little in return.


Are you essentially saying that Britain( a country with legal personality), the state, not it's citizens, but it's decision makers are part of this so called NWO?

Trickzta, your thread has attracted great attention from the amount of people that viewed your thread, that said, _why not just stick with this NWO and nothing further on this thread_, alternatively create another thread for other issues, topics, matters etc

Trickzta, I do have my own views on the New World Order, unfortunately they have religious overtures which is unsuitable for a forum of this stature. I have therefore decided not to express them.

----------

Trickzta (13-Nov-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol @ Vanash


Plagiarism Check
6 matches from http://www.infowars.com/study-conspi...crazy-hostile/
In short the new study by Wood and Douglas suggests that the negative stereotype of the conspiracy theorist a hostile fanatic wedded to the truth of his own fringe theory accurately describes the people who defend the official account of not those who dispute it
6 matches from http://beforeitsnews.com/conspiracy-...e-2453052.html
In short the new study by Wood and Douglas suggests that the negative stereotype of the conspiracy theorist a hostile fanatic wedded to the truth of his own fringe theory accurately describes the people who defend the official account of not those who dispute it
6 matches from http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative...e-2711552.html
In short the new study by Wood and Douglas suggests that the negative stereotype of the conspiracy theorist a hostile fanatic wedded to the truth of his own fringe theory accurately describes the people who defend the official account of not those who dispute it
6 matches from http://www.lewrockwell.com/2013/07/k...falling-apart/
In short the new study by Wood and Douglas suggests that the negative stereotype of the conspiracy theorist a hostile fanatic wedded to the truth of his own fringe theory accurately describes the people who defend the official account of not those who dispute it
6 matches from http://www.presstv.ir/detail/2013/07...vs-govt-dupes/
In short the new study by Wood and Douglas suggests that the negative stereotype of the conspiracy theorist a hostile fanatic wedded to the truth of his own fringe theory accurately describes the people who defend the official account of not those who dispute it
6 matches from http://www.pakalertpress.com/2013/07...crazy-hostile/
In short the new study by Wood and Douglas suggests that the negative stereotype of the conspiracy theorist a hostile fanatic wedded to the truth of his own fringe theory accurately describes the people who defend the official account of not those who dispute it
5 matches from http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative...t-2711588.html
In short the new study by Wood and Douglas suggests that the negative stereotype of the conspiracy theorist a hostile fanatic wedded to the truth of his own fringe theory accurately describes the people who defend the official account of not those who dispute it
5 matches from http://www.democraticunderground.com/11356666
In short the new study by Wood and Douglas suggests that the negative stereotype of the conspiracy theorist a hostile fanatic wedded to the truth of his own fringe theory accurately describes the people who defend the official account of not those who dispute it
4 matches from http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative...2-3049336.html
... Recent studies by psychologists and social scientists in the US and UK suggest that contrary to mainstream media stereotypes those labeled conspiracy theorists appear to be saner than those who accept the official versions of contested events
4 matches from http://www.infowars.com/government-c...falling-apart/
... Recent studies by psychologists and social scientists in the US and UK suggest that contrary to mainstream media stereotypes those labeled conspiracy theorists appear to be saner than those who accept the official versions of contested events
4 matches from http://www.democraticunderground.com...02&pid=5646149
A social psychological study of online discussion of conspiracy theories the study compared conspiracist pro-conspiracy theory and conventionalist anti-conspiracy comments at news websites
4 matches from http://chemtrailsplanet.net/2014/02/...-than-sheeple/
... Recent studies by psychologists and social scientists in the US and UK suggest that contrary to mainstream media stereotypes those labeled conspiracy theorists appear to be saner than those who accept the official versions of contested events
3 matches from http://www.realistnews.net/Thread-ne...nt-dupes-crazy
A social psychological study of online discussion of conspiracy theories the study compared conspiracist pro-conspiracy theory and conventionalist anti-conspiracy comments at news websites
3 matches from http://themindunleashed.org/2014/10/...ists-sane.html
In short the new study by Wood and Douglas suggests that the negative stereotype of the conspiracy theorist a hostile fanatic wedded to the truth of his own fringe theory accurately describes the people who defend the official account of not those who dispute it
2 matches from http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative...2-3044674.html
Douglas of the University of Kent
1 matches from http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23847577
A social psychological study of online discussion of conspiracy theories
1 matches from http://purple-elephant-uk.blogspot.c...onspiracy.html
... negative stereotype of the conspiracy theorist a hostile fanatic wedded to the truth of his own fringe theory accurately describes the people who defend the official account of not those who dispute it


Results source search
First search finished.
Relevance 23: www.infowars.com
http://www.infowars.com/government-c...-falling-apart
www.infowars.com/study-conspiracy-theorists-sane...

Relevance 19: beforeitsnews.com
   beforeitsnews.com/conspiracy-theories/2013/07/cia...
   beforeitsnews.com/alternative/2014/10/new-studies...
   beforeitsnews.com/alternative/2014/10/scientific-study...
   beforeitsnews.com/alternative/2013/07/shields-are-down...
   beforeitsnews.com/alternative/2013/07/government-cover...

Relevance 12: www.lewrockwell.com
http://www.lewrockwell.com/2013/07/k...ett/government...

Relevance 8: www.democraticunderground.com
http://www.democraticunderground.com...st&forum=1002&...
www.democraticunderground.com/11356666

Relevance 8: www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23847577
www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24750075

Relevance 7: www.realistnews.net
http://www.realistnews.net/Thread-ne...ity-of-kent-uk...

Relevance 7: chemtrailsplanet.net
   chemtrailsplanet.net/2014/02/...conspiracy-theorists-more...

Relevance 6: www.presstv.ir
http://www.presstv.ir/.../313399/con...-vs-govt-dupes

Relevance 3: www.pakalertpress.com
http://www.pakalertpress.com/...cons...sane...hostile

Relevance 3: purple-elephant-uk.blogspot.com
   purple-elephant-uk.blogspot.com/2014/08/the-negative...

Relevance 3: themindunleashed.org
   themindunleashed.org/2014/10/scientific-study-reveals...

Relevance 3: www.wnd.com
http://www.wnd.com/2013/10/are-consp...sts-really-the...

----------


## Citizen X

> Lol @ Vanash
> 
> 
> Plagiarism Check
> 6 matches from http://www.infowars.com/study-conspi...crazy-hostile/
> In short the new study by Wood and Douglas suggests that the negative stereotype of the conspiracy theorist a hostile fanatic wedded to the truth of his own fringe theory accurately describes the people who defend the official account of not those who dispute it
> 6 matches from http://beforeitsnews.com/conspiracy-...e-2453052.html
> In short the new study by Wood and Douglas suggests that the negative stereotype of the conspiracy theorist a hostile fanatic wedded to the truth of his own fringe theory accurately describes the people who defend the official account of not those who dispute it
> 6 matches from http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative...e-2711552.html
> ...





> Originally posted by Trickzta
> Cecil John Rhodes was an Agent of the ‘City of London” bankers, the ‘Red  Shields’ known as the Rothschilds are the Banking Elite’s Leaders and  even the Queen pays homage to them. 
> 
> The Bankers paid Rhodes and financed the acquisition of gold and diamond  mines in his quest to gain a monopoly on these valuable minerals.  Rhodes was a fanatical Empire builder and used the military to take  Zimbabwe by force, despite having made a promise not to do so. Albert  Beit played a role in this theft and double cross.
> 
> Rhodes became the only living man to have a country named after him. The  myths and legends of ancient gold mines in Zimbabwe is what drove  Rhodes to claim Zimbabwe for Britain‘s Empire. He had ambitions to  colonise the whole African continent.
> 
> I’m writing from memory so the timeline may not be accurate but the events are well documented.
> 
> ...


HR, I'm comparing this post of Trickzta with your post, I don't see the similarity! Am I missing something here? Or are we talking about different posts?

----------

Trickzta (13-Nov-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Are you essentially saying that Britain( a country with legal personality), the state, not it's citizens, but it's decision makers are part of this so called NWO?

Not exactly Vanash, what Im saying is that the Bankers in their sovereign City of London make decisions or influence decision makers to make decisions to suit the Bankers or World Orders agenda/s. Ill post a few quotes to validate this shortly.

The Media plays a massive role in promoting the Bankers agenda. When the Malaysian Airliner was shot down by a Ukrainian fighter jet the Mainstream Media immediately and collectively reported that Russia or at the very least Russian backed rebels were responsible for the downing of the plane. 

The MSM were unanimous in blaming the Russian President for complicity in this atrocity. This before a single investigator had reached the crash site yet. The Bankers want a war against Russia and they tried their time tested False Flag incident to get this result. Bad news for them but in todays world there are many people that see right through their deception and gross mis-information tactics.

These people and Putins open cards approach to this tragic murderous deed averted a war that the Bankers so badly want. The plane was shot down just after Putin signed the BRICS Bank agreement in South America. He will pay for this if the Bankers have their way. They dont forget and they never forgive. 

The MSM are trying to demonise Putin and twist the truth in an attempt to build up support for attacking Russia. Europe is suffering more than Russia is from the sanctions the World Order is slapping on Russia. 

War is inevitable with the US/UN/NATO and to some extent, the UK, Germany and France busy solving the worlds problems by bombing the Western backed IS/ISIS/ISIL terrorist group. Syria, Iran, China and Russia are being targeted by these actions. 

Africa is under constant harassment to ensure that the cheap labour system continues supplying the West with cheap minerals. Fear of the Gold Standard returning to the monetary system may well be the real reason for Military Intervention in Mali.

We now know that the Great War (war can be great?) was engineered by Bankers for Bankers. They made a great fortune with scant regard for the lives and livelihoods of common people or their Governments. 

The following is a cut and paste job. I found it to be of interest as it shows explicitly that war is not in a countrys interest, with a few possible exceptions. Ive read the article in full, anyone else wanting to read this article is welcome to click on the link.

*UK bonds that financed first world war to be redeemed 100 years later*

As Europe marks the centenary of the Great War, the Treasury said it would pay off £218m from a 4% consolidated loan next February, as part of a redemption of bonds stretching as far back as the 18th century. They also relate to the South Sea Bubble crisis of 1720, the Napoleonic and Crimean wars and the Irish potato famine.

Almost £2bn of first world war debt remains, and the government said it was looking into the practicalities of repaying it in full.

The 4% consols were issued in 1927 by Winston Churchill, then chancellor, to refinance national war bonds originating from the first world war. The governments Debt Management Office (DMO) estimates that the nation has paid £1.26bn in interest on these bonds since 1927.   

For long periods, high inflation depressed the War Loans market value meaning the government would have lost money by buying the bonds back. But, with the bond trading at a few pounds below its callable value, Nangle has argued it makes sense for the government to call it in. The government could then issue a new bond paying less than 3.5% saving money on interest payments while, he admits, allowing his clients to make money.   

http://www.theguardian.com/business/...bonds-redeemed

----------


## Trickzta

WoW, I always supply a link when I copy and paste! At the very least I offer links on request. I never claim to be the author of these posts. Except for the first 100 word article I posted recently at pmguys request. And that wasn't anything spectacular or earth shattering. And once the hotlink didn't work but as soon as I realised this I supplied the link.

But HR you're missing the point here. My question to you was "How do you know if I've read a 'copy and paste' article or not?"

----------


## HR Solutions

> How do you know if I've read a 'copy and paste' article or not


Repetition & blatant mistakes that you would have rectified if you had read it !

----------


## vieome

> WoW, I always supply a link when I copy and paste! At the very least I offer links on request. I never claim to be the author of these posts. Except for the first 100 word article I posted recently at pmguys request. And that wasn't anything spectacular or earth shattering. And once the hotlink didn't work but as soon as I realised this I supplied the link.
> 
> But HR you're missing the point here. My question to you was "How do you know if I've read a 'copy and paste' article or not?"


Me thinks people would be less stressed if you posted link and your thoughts on the relating article, instead of copy and pasting the whole article.

----------


## JohnV

Zooma won't allow the nwo near his inkandla

----------


## Trickzta

Thanks vieome, wise words and solid advice. I'll be applying your advice from now on. 

I've been given similar advice before, but lacked the confidence and at that time I felt that I also lacked the knowledge to make any sense.

I'm sure there's those that will always say that I never make sense anyway, but what the hell? I'll give it a go.

Thanks again.

----------


## Trickzta

JohnV the NWO paid for Zooma's shack. They've since stopped their R200,000,000.00 donation which used to be an annual gift,.

It's a gift if you're an African, but a bribe if you're European, corruption is not an African concept.

But you're correct in what you say. Helen Godzilla wasn't able to visit the place, not even to view it from outside.

----------


## Citizen X

> corruption is not an African concept.


Trickzta, this statement is a statement of fact. That being said, whilst we didn't invent the concept, our politicians have mastered it.

----------


## Dave A

> The Media plays a massive role in promoting the Bankers’ agenda. When the Malaysian Airliner was shot down by a Ukrainian fighter jet the Mainstream Media immediately and collectively reported that Russia or at the very least Russian backed rebels were responsible for the downing of the plane. 
> 
> The MSM were unanimous in blaming the Russian President for complicity in this atrocity. This before a single investigator had reached the crash site yet.


Please provide the source of your claim "the Malaysian Airliner was shot down by a Ukrainian fighter jet" (which I point out you have presented as fact).

----------

Trickzta (18-Nov-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

> Please provide the source of your claim "the Malaysian Airliner was shot down by a Ukrainian fighter jet" (which I point out you have presented as fact).




Lol copy pasted "fact"

----------

Trickzta (18-Nov-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

> Please provide the source of your claim "the Malaysian Airliner was shot down by a Ukrainian fighter jet" (which I point out you have presented as fact).




Lol copy pasted "fact"

And once again what has this got to do with SA ....... As per your heading ?

----------

Trickzta (18-Nov-14)

----------


## Trickzta

> Please provide the source of your claim "the Malaysian Airliner was shot down by a Ukrainian fighter jet" (which I point out you have presented as fact).


Dave, here are some pertinent questions and then the links or the source of my claim as requested. I've not posted the whole article in the following links.

There were reports that the Ukranian Airforce shot the liner down five days after the tragedy happened. Not like the MSM that unanimously claiming and clamouring that Russia was to blame, five minutes after the plane went down.

Why would radar records be confiscated?

Why would a Spanish air controller (in Ukraine) and other foreigners be removed from their posts? 

Why would Ukraine Security confiscate air traffic control recordings?

Why would the BBC withdraw (remove) their report?

Why are the contents of the blackbox reports not being made public? Where are the satellite pictures taken by US spy satellites?

Why would Google remove/delete pictures of the wreckage from Google?

*
Mystery Solved: Russia Releases Photos of MH17 Being Shot Down from the Air*
Andrew Anglin
Daily Stormer
November 14, 2014

Though everyone already knew that the West was responsible for the shooting down of Malaysia Flight MH17, as they had refused to release the satellite footage of the plane going down, we now have incontrovertible proof.

Russia has acquired and released photos showing the plane being shot down by a fighter jet.

http://www.dailystormer.com/mystery-...-from-the-air/


*
 Malaysian Mainstream Media: MH17 was downed by a Military Aircraft, Cannon Fire from Fighter Jet*

The following report was published by the News Straits Times,  Malaysias MSM newspaper, quoting previously published articles by Global Research pertaining to the downing of MH17. 
This constitutes and important development. 

It breaks the official consensus to the effect that Russia was behind the downing of the aircraft.  The Malaysian MSM has presented a viewpoint which goes against that upheld by the Obama Administration

Listed below are selected GR references pertaining to the downing of MH17 by a military aircraft, which were used as source material for the NST article.

In a damning report dated Aug 3, headlined Flight 17 Shoot-Down Scenario Shifts, Associated Press reporter Robert Parry said some US intelligence sources had concluded that the rebels and Russia were likely not at fault and that it appears Ukrainian government forces were to blame.

Parry had said that Bociurkiws testimony is as close to virgin, untouched evidence and testimony as well ever get. Unlike a black-box interpretation-analysis long afterward by the Russian, British or Ukrainian governments, each of which has a horse in this race, this testimony from Bociurkiw is raw, independent and comes from one of the two earliest witnesses to the physical evidence. 

http://www.globalresearch.ca/malaysi...er-jet/5395134

More to follow

----------


## Trickzta

*Ukraines Security Service Has Confiscated Air Traffic Control Recordings With Malaysian Jet*
Earlier, when we commented in the abnormality in the flight path of flight MH-17, we said that perhaps before coming to certain conclusion about the involvement of this rebel or that, the key questions one should ask before casting blame, is why did the pilot divert from his usual flight plan, why did he fly above restricted airspace, and just what, if any instructions, did Kiev air control give the pilot in the minutes before the tragic explosion?

The simple answer would have come if Ukraine had merely released the Air Traffic Control recording from the tower and flight MH 17, something Malaysia did in the aftermath of the disappearance of flight MH 370, which at last check has still not been uncovered.

It now appears that answer will not be forthcoming because as the BBC reports
Ukraines SBU security service has confiscated recordings of conversations between Ukrainian air traffic control officers and the crew of the doomed airliner, a source in Kiev has told Interfax news agency.  - http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-28360784 -

What happens to the recordings next is completely unknown. What is known is that any hope of getting an undoctored explanation why the plane flew as it did, or what the pilots may have seen or said in the moments before the explosion, is forever gone.

It also means that any hope of actually working with facts instead of emotional appeals, and getting to the bottom of the Malaysian airline tragedy, resides in what may be recorded by the black box, whose location right now is not exactly clear. 

http://www.globalresearch.ca/ukraine...an-jet/5392197


*Russias Channel One show satellite photo evidencing MH17 was downed by fighter jet*
MOSCOW, November 14. /TASS/. Russias television Channel One said on Friday it had a photo presumably made by a foreign spy satellite in the last seconds of Malaysias MH17 flight over Ukraine.

Channel One showed Ivan Andriyevsky, the first vice president of the Russian Union of Engineers, demonstrating a photo sent by a George Beatle, who had introduced himself as an air traffic controller with a 20-year working record.

According to Beatle, the Malaysian Boeing was shot down by a fighter jet that followed it. First, the Boeing came under gun fire and then the cockpit was hit by an air-to-air missile, its right engine and the right wing were hit by a heat-seeking missile.

The e-mail had an enclosed snapshot of a missile launch from under the fighters left wing directed right at the Boeing cockpit.

We see a space shot made from a low orbit. Such photo shots are typically made in air and ground surveillance purposes, Andriyevsky said. Coordinates on the photo hint that it was made by an American or a British satellite. We have thoroughly analyzed this photo to find no signs of fake.     
http://en.itar-tass.com/world/759835
Another report of much the same is here; http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz3J8FeJdeO

----------


## HR Solutions

I want to just thank you for a GREAT thread ............ The little bit i do read puts a smile/laugh on my face everyday  :Smile:

----------

Trickzta (18-Nov-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Spanish Air Controller @ Kiev Borispol Airport: Ukraine Military Shot Down Boeing MH#17
Update: 
Since posting this article, we received messages to the effect the Spanish Air controller is fake and that the twitter message were sent out of London. These reports are incorrect. Upon further investigation, the Spanish Air Controller conducted several media interviews in the last 2-3 months, see his interview with RT: http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/...ucrania-crisis

UPDATE:
We are informed that the twitter account of the Spanish air controller has been closed down. Following his statements, he and is family have been threatened by the Kiev regime, including death threats.

He has been deported from Ukraine. He is a man of courage and determination committed to the truth.

See his TV interview on RT Spanish

http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/...ucrania-crisis
Forward this article far and wide.

This report has yet to be fully corroborated and should be read with caution. We have highlighted relevant sections. Update: the report is corroborated                           
*
Deleted BBC Report. Ukrainian Fighter Jet Shot Down MHI7″, Donetsk Eyewitnesses*

The Catastrophe of #MH17: #BBC in the Search of the #BUK  The Video Report Deleted by @BBC
The original BBC Video Report was published by BBC Russian Service on July 23, 2014.

In a bitter irony, The BBC is censoring its own news productions.  
Why did BBC delete this report by Olga Ivshina?

Is it because the BBC team was unable to find any evidence that a rocket was launched in the area that the Ukrainian Security Service (SBU) alleges to be the place from which the Novorossiya Militia launched a BUK missile?

Or is it because every eyewitness interviewed by the BBC team specifically indicated the presence of a Ukrainian military aircraft right beside the Malaysian Airlines Boeing MH17 at the time that it was shot down?

Original BBC Video Report: Preserved by Google Web-cache (hotlink may not work from here but works from the link)
Transcript of the BBC Video Report (in the link) 

http://www.globalresearch.ca/deleted...nesses/5393631

Another source; 
http://russia-insider.com/en/militar...ainian_jet_bbc


There are a few more and as usual the MSM is putting out denials and debunking articles. As such this is only one side of the story, which just happens to be the side that applies logic and calls it as they see it. There are so many articles posted as they contained the articles that formed my opening questions, no disrespect intended, and I sincerely hope none taken.

----------


## HR Solutions

I reckon if a Ukranian jet did shoot it down then the conspiracy theorists would say it came from the ground in the Ukraine  :Wink: 
So basically there is always another theory...

----------

Trickzta (18-Nov-14)

----------


## Trickzta

*Opinion;*

The United States is up to its old tricks again, well not again its more like still. I see South Africas back on, or still on the list.

When the US/UN/NATO alliance imposed sanctions on the Apartheid Regime it was a farce. American cars and products were openly and freely available. American companies were actively doing business in South Africa. Fluor and CBI (Chicago Bridge and Iron) were two big companies involved in erecting and building Sasol 2 and 3, in Secunda during the height of sanctions.

Now the US is making senseless and untruthful allegations, without any proof at all against Russia. How is it that a potential flashpoint like the Ukraine is not under 24 hour satellite surveillance? It is? Then where in the world are the satellite images that could back the US allegations up?

Oh, they dont need to back their allegations up, because as we all know the US knows what its talking about. Theyre lying, and badly so in my opinion.

Below is a short cut and paste and a link to the source.

*The United States judging and punishing the rest of the world*

In addition to Cuba, Washington currently is imposing economic and other sanctions against Burma, Democratic Republic of the Congo, Iran, China, North Korea, South Korea, United Arab Emirates, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Switzerland, Turkey, Germany, Malaysia, South Africa, Mexico, South Sudan, Sudan, Russia, Syria, Venezuela, India, and Zimbabwe. These are sanctions mainly against governments, but also against some private enterprises; there are also many other sanctions against individuals not included here. 

How many voters does it take to change a light bulb? None. Because voters cant change anything.

http://williamblum.org/aer/read/134

----------


## Citizen X

@Trickzta you_ may_ be on to something thing!



Have a look at the former Soviet Union’s history of shooting down civilian planes. 

Sure the tiger’s stripes has changed, it’s the Russian Federation, but old habits and tactics die very hard…There were two incidents in particular..so, sure the Russian Federation has a Capitalist economic system and democracy but they also have veterans of the Soviets dark past.


The erstwhile Soviet Union was also very poor at propaganda.
The West beat them throughout the cold war with propaganda, for instance ‘The Propaganda that communism is evil and only for atheists,' persist to date. 

Very poor with propaganda indeed..

----------

Trickzta (19-Jan-15)

----------


## Trickzta

Hi all. I'm still stuck on a phone for now. By December I will not be constrained by this handicap. I'll also (it seems) no longer be constrained by non disclosure agreements.

Are you ready for part two (the South African chapter)? Have you noticed that while conspiracies remain conspiracies the theories are proven to be factual (not all but many if not most)?


Did you miss me? Lol I doubt I'll get one yes in the replies if anyone takes the time to reply.

----------


## HR Solutions

No 
And I'm also not restrained by non disclosure agreements (my 30 years is up)
You must remember that that some of your "stories" .... Some people here actuall KNOW more than you.

----------

Trickzta (28-May-16)

----------


## Trickzta

BRICS under attack. BRICS member colonies are being given the treatment. Russia wants war they say. Must be true. Look how close to US Nuclear bases they go and put their country.

https://theintercept.com/2016/05/23/...l-this-a-coup/

----------

msmoorad (30-May-16)

----------


## Dave A

> BRICS under attack. BRICS member colonies are being given the treatment. Russia wants war they say. Must be true. Look how close to US Nuclear bases they go and put their country.
> 
> https://theintercept.com/2016/05/23/...l-this-a-coup/


 :Confused: 
In what way is the statement connected to the link?

----------

Trickzta (05-Jun-16)

----------


## Trickzta

Well spotted Dave,  at least one person must have opened the link. Without further ado, here's the real thing;

----------


## Dave A

> Well spotted Dave,  at least one person must have opened the link. Without further ado...


Hold on a moment there, bro - let's finish off the previous story before you start spinning your next -

You post a link that has no relation to your statement, which you now concede.

So the question arises - Why?

----------

Trickzta (07-Jun-16)

----------


## Trickzta

Ouch. Busted.

OK then, I put it down to "human error". I'm not one to look for excuses like using a phone and losing half posts when navigating windows. I made a wrong mistake. S*it happens; to borrow a phrase. 

If ya ain't made a mistake you ain't made nought. I slipped up Dave. 

We're drawing closer to melting point in this colony of strategic importance.

The degradation of stabilisation rages unabated. The starving masses will be stirred up to revolt. IMO the new policy of broadcasting "local musical content" on radio stations will include "killer rap" with revolutionary lyrics. The masses are being primed for mass action. 

Social media will be another tool used in this pre-planned chaos. TV will soon join the local content program. We can expect more of what's already happening in the (correct) link below.

http://henrymakow.com/2016/03/White-...l-View%20.html

----------


## Dave A

> OK then, I put it down to "human error".


That would almost imply it was accidental. Not buying it  :No: 




> Social media will be another tool used in this pre-planned chaos.


No kidding. And right now I'm asking the question - Are you part of the solution or part of the problem?

----------

Trickzta (14-Jun-16)

----------


## HR Solutions

> That would almost imply it was accidental. Not buying it 
> 
> 
> No kidding. And right now I'm asking the question - Are you part of the solution or part of the problem?



Thanks Dave - my feelings EXACTLY !!!!  ........... CERTAINLY NOT PART OF THE SOLUTION !!

----------

Trickzta (14-Jun-16)

----------


## Trickzta

There are more questions than answers to these sentiments. I've had a good look at the situation and it seems that I was thrown by the word "coup" in the link.

The link was from the same source as the correct link was. That link was moderated but I'm fairly certain that they were from the same site. That's the best (only) explanation I can think of.

The links were near to each other on the document I'd been working from and I copied the wrong one. That's it. There were many links.

I don't know what else to say Dave. It was a mistake. What possible reason for a deliberate mix up is there? In this specific case? 

As to the question concerning problems, solutions and parts thereof I cannot give an honest answer without the definition of the terms being more specifically presented. 

So my first question to you would be; what is your definition of the problem? 

Secondly I'd ask the same about your term "solution"? The same question is posed to HR Solutions.

The final question is of great interest to me. What reason do you suspect or have in mind that is or could possibly be behind the posting of a wrong link?

I'll breeze through a polygraph test on the mistake issue as well as the issue of not being able to think of any benefit to be gained by posting a link that doesn't match the topic nor reveals any controversial or unsavoury information (or advertising and no scam or spam) that couldn't otherwise have been posted without sanction.

What on earth I could gain or hope to gain escapes me.

----------


## smithers

chickens can fly if you look hard enough to find the evidence that supports your theory, point of view or belief system.

No one mentioned anything about the Masons or Illuminati that are the real rulers of the people and the world.

----------

Trickzta (20-Jun-16)

----------


## Trickzta

smithers thank you for your comment. This is a good time to share your knowledge with us. What can you tell us about these World Ruling Societies? I know a little bit about their business but I'm always ready to learn more. Are you a member?

Masons and Illuminati are two of the many Elite Groups with a stake in world affairs. There are some that are both Masons and Illuminati members. Both groups have common people as members, many of which have no clue as to the dark agendas in their upper echelons. This is especially true of the Masons.

Both groups accept new members and no doubt the novices serve the community and genuinely think they're doing good works. 

Here's two general links one to each group. There are many links to these groups that are not accurate or factual. Facts are mixed up with baloney in an effort to muddy the waters. You'd need a library of books and some assistants to verify and cross check the details to get the true story. The story would have changed by the time you'd done the investigation. Hard to pin the tail on these donkeys.

So these links are for educational purposes and are not the definitive conclusion where these groups are concerned.

http://www.ewtn.com/library/ISSUES/zmasathcath.HTM

http://www.masonicinfo.com/illuminati.htm

These groups aside there are many other powerful Groups, Organisations, Institutions, Foundations, Agencies, Secret Societies and global players that pull the strings.

----------


## smithers

my comment was to throw a spanner in the works, nothing more.

i do not get what you are trying to achieve from your original post, are you trying to get us to buy into the new world order and the news stations are incahoots with certain world leaders to control and manipulate the populous?

As i said before, what ever a person wants to read and believe to be true, NO One will dissuade them from their thinking. Just because their is an article written on the internet in blog, does not make it the truth. It is mearly text with puncuation filled with bad grammer, just review news 24 and iol, mg websites to see that point. So i must be right if its in the internet.

NWO is a 100 years old and counting with misinformation and bias to the point of nauseating rubbish. I have my own mind and will make my own mind up. Fear is a powerful tool in the hands of the ill informed and uneducated people.

----------

Trickzta (25-Jun-16)

----------


## HR Solutions

Yep ....... there are lots of wackjobs running around us .......... its quite scary ...........

----------

Trickzta (25-Jun-16)

----------


## Trickzta

No kidding smithers? Even a non conspiracy nut would have picked that up. I've been called hazy or something to that effect in previous posts but the accusation is more hazy than I am.

You make general remarks about un-named posts that you claim are taken as 'truth' because it's on the internet. If you could be a little more specific then you will get a specific reply. Otherwise by not backing up your allegations with specific examples you're just a troll. A troll with the wrong size spanner. 

Saying that the Media and Powerful Forces do not collude in covering up criminal acts, do not collude in conspiracy theories and the like is indeed an uninformed comment. Unless they've found the WMDs in Iraq. That's one example of their collusion that even HR Solutions might know about.

I refuse to take this to a personal level no matter if I'm insulted or mocked. You're wasting your time with that tactic. This tactic has at least one avid supporter.

How successful was your "spanner in the works"? You've opened the door for many a post demonstrating the collusion between Major Media Outlets and Power Brokers for which I am most grateful. Crime and corruption will feature with the collusion which contains information vital to consider when making one's own mind up about the nature of things.

Granted there are some junk sites on the internet. Many of these sites are set up by the very people they pretend to expose. Alex Jones and David Icke are prime examples of this anti-truth campaign. They post 90% of the truth with 10% of the truth being omitted or twisted. They also contain really whackjob posts designed to cause the reader to relegate the 'real' or 'truthful' posts to the same junk status that their whackjob posts deserve.

There are some small obscure sites that post rubbish. Others post real fact conspiracies that have links to reliable sources. These facts are verifiable if Thomas still doubts that what is posted is incorrect.

The FOIA, the Freedom of Information Act is a major factor in exposing BS and propaganda. It's a major tool in showing that conspiracy theories are in fact conspiracy facts. Declassification of files and documents also assist in exposing the spin that relegates truth to whackjob theories. Whistle blowers are another source of info, mis-info and dis-info. We'll look at this in a later post.

Now here's a question: once a theory is shown beyond doubt to be fact, doesn't that cause the term "conspiracy theorist" to be applicable to those that believed that the facts were just a theory in the first place?

Here's an example of the Media dancing to the tune of corrupt Masters.
https://consortiumnews.com/2016/04/2...-jfk-cover-up/
CBS is not an obscure or small fry company. They were not alone in covering up a conspiracy by accusing those that disagreed with their 'spin' of being conspiracy theorists or whackjobs. 

Here's a more recent, but still way back when, article concerning collusion. You can't make false allegations against powerful people without them suing the shirt off of your back and having your site closed or attacked by legal means. Every claim in this post is verifiable.

As his empire grew, Murdoch parlayed his extraordinary media power into the ability to make or break political leaders, especially in the United States and the United Kingdom. Read about this in the following link.
https://consortiumnews.com/2015/10/05/

This post is incomplete. I'll post it anyway and post the rest seperately. This post could vanish while I retrieve the part not posted.

----------


## Trickzta

Intelligence Agencies, politicians, media moguls and power brokers collude on a massive scale as exposed in the next link.
https://consortiumnews.com/2015/12/0...urnalism-died/

Consortiumnews.com is not an obscure little silly site run by uneducated and ill informed gossip mongers. Founded in 1995 they've built the company into a major 'real' news site without compromising their integrity.

Now here's a long read that exposes another conspiracy as well as the criminal Elite. The Washington Post pulled this story just as the presses were ready to roll.

 Presidents and smugglers, murders and assasinations and more are exposed after being covered up or buried.
http://www.whatreallyhappened.com/RA...s_of_mena.html

There's more to come. Thanks again smithers you've opened a can of worms and the fox is out of the worm hole.

@ HR. You think Wackjobs are scary: Bubblebiters are even scarier.

The countries targetted for civil unrest are named at the end of this article. Follow the link to see the names. It's more than scary to those not asleep or those with superiority complex syndrome.

https://socialistworker.co.uk/art/13...eads+to+Africa

I sincerely apologise if I've messed this post up, I promise it's not intentional in the least.

----------


## smithers

@trickzta, if i was a troll then we are tainted with the same brush, at some point all posts will create a discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people.

when you just cut and paste a link, how does this actually prove that the information there in is real and factually correct?

i still do not understand what it is that you are really trying to achive by cutting and posting your links that seem to be from really recognised and worldly trusted companies.

oh wait they would be part of the coup taking over the world.

scaremongering is not going to buy any sympathy from hocus pocus, Illluminati ruling the world rubbish.

question for you out of curiosity, are you religious follower of fence watching pick and choose individual?

might give us more insight into your agenda in these posts?

----------

Trickzta (01-Sep-16)

----------


## Trickzta

Opinion.
The Zimbabwe elections are being used, by the elite, to foster mayhem and social unrest. The possibility of civil war or of violent crackdown ls on the opposition is extremely high. This is not accidental nor is it coincidental.

It's been planned, promised and presented by the "Crown" also known as "The City of London" or "the City". The Crown and other criminal power capitals around the world sanction this type of operation. They fund these events and manipulate the Main Stream Media which in turn manipulates the sleeping giant from the epic classic "Gullibles Travels".

In this case the sleeping giant is the TV addicted public in general.

http://www.dailymaverick.co.za/artic...7#.V8SMjRCxXqB

South Africa is also on the list of countries to have their general elections disrupted. Regime change has already been engineered and authorised. Civil war is a reality with the teams been chosen and armed.

Marikana was the work of MI5 and MI6 (British Intelligence) agents employed by Lonmin (London Mining). Lonmin changed their name from Lonrho (London Rhodesian Mining). 

Lonrho was involved with MI5, MI6, the CIA, Mossad and other Agencies in most African countries. Murder, genocide, double crossing, fraud, illegal activities, bribery, subversion and psyops were a regular occurence in the Company. So possibly other spies were also active in setting the stage for civil war.

Marikana is briefly touched on in this next link. 

http://www.strategic-culture.org/new...und-three.html

Don't shoot the messenger smithers. Trickztas don't have agendas, but keep an eye on those that do. Want to validate this info smithers? Pose a coherent and specific question and I'll answer to the best of my ability.

Bear in mind that there are others who know more than I do and I'd be shocked if there weren't. I don't recall ever claiming to the brightest basket case in the cooky jar.

Don't like bubble-biters though. Never have, never will.

----------


## smithers

Wow, sounds like Bourne and Statham had a adopted love child evolving into a World order conspiracy. I still have no idea what it is you are trying to achieve with the links and posts.

I am a skeptic and probably always will be. As said before look hard enough you will believe what ever your mind wants to see to be the truth.

Good luck with the posts, maybe you will find support somewhere, with what you are offering.

----------

Trickzta (02-Sep-16)

----------


## HR Solutions

> I still have no idea what it is you are trying to achieve with the links and posts.


you are not the only one Smithers.  Not sure if anyone reads copy paste posts fully anyway.

----------

Trickzta (02-Sep-16)

----------


## Justloadit

You don't need a world order to perpetuate a rebellion. If you suppress the population to the point of starvation, they will naturally rebel. There is nothing left to lose for each person, if they do nothing they die, if they revolt they may die but there is a chance of survival, so it will be a rebellion. Been happening for decades, no need to have a world order to plan a rebellion.

----------

Trickzta (02-Sep-16)

----------


## Trickzta

You are correct in what you say Justloadit. Those conditions are conducive to revolutionary actions and can bring about civil war on their own.

When you look at the mess that Africa is in and factor in the causes of poverty and suppression then it becomes apparent that there is more at play here than what meets the eye

 It's my opinion that we've been hoodwinked and lied to about...everything! Check Micheal Tellinger on Youtube. He's a South African author and explorer with a different take on history especially African history. Vanished Gold-Mining Civilization of South Africa FULL LECTURE Part 1 is one place to start.

It's almost an hour long but it ain't boring. He and I share a distrust of History books in general bar a few. 

Back to our civil war; while I agree with what you said, I add that to organise the people with little or no hope into a cohesive unit when they are widely scattered around the country takes some planning.

To arm such units takes some powerful planning, training them means feeding them etc. And money is needed initially and forever after. Where is this money coming from?

There has been much violence and many mine vehicles been torched in S. A. with little in the news been said about it. The worst lies are lies of omission.

Anyway Justloadit I'm looking at a bigger picture here. What's your opinion on this angle?

----------


## Justloadit

Every person who is currently in power, or wants to get into power has their own agenda, it just may seem that there is a world order at work, simply because the methodology looks the same.

The way to control a population is by the control of energy and water. In Zim this was done in the beginning, but now the systems have collapsed, and hence the air of displeasure. Unfortunately, when folks get into power, and are influenced by greed, all interests in maintaining a happy population are forgotten. This is then exacerbated, by nepotism and corruption. Those that never had, are easily influenced into corruption, simply because of the greed factor.

While there is sufficient funds in the kitty, all goes on, but eventually the money runs out, then the thieves start infighting over the little that is left, and the rest becomes history.

So there is always someone behind every action, the ones that are in power, and the ones that want to get into power. There may be other external influences to get at resources or to be able to supply resources, and then the games begin.

----------

DPCK (02-Sep-16), Trickzta (04-Sep-16)

----------


## Trickzta

Every thing you present is viable and of consequence. All things being equal it would satisy the reality that we are faced with. Unfortunately the "behind the scenes" scenario, which you refer to in your reply is applicable, in this case, to a mess of Eye Spy Agencies. C-EYE-A, FB-EYE, etc.

https://www.jacobinmag.com/2016/08/c...ir-cameron-wmd

This link gives a little insight into how wars are "created" or how 'intelligence' is manipulated to suit the agenda. This doesn't apply to all wars of course, but the basics would apply to many wars imo.

The timing of the release of the report and the "lies of omission" are troubling to me. Nothing will change. Not in the least. Blair's involvement will be recalled to the headlines whenever some unrelated damaging news gets into the limelight. Damage control in order to downplay the effect of the breaking story. A distraction.

The report was issued when Brexit fever was high. This is another action that is employed by the Elite. In S. A. laws and unpopular reports are 'slipped through' and released to coincide with major sporting events. These sporting events cover the front page relegating the 'news' reports to a small mention that goes largely unnoticed by many readers. In the print media anyway.

As you said "Then the games begin."

The hunger and poverty we experience is largely an arranged social requirement for 'local armed resistance' against the Establishment to become a reality. Imo.

In reply to the question of "how do I come to such a conclusion?" I'd say for starters "look at the housing situation in Marikana. Have any of the long promised units been built and handed over to date?"

http://www.dailymaverick.co.za/artic...s/#V8xkZMIBvqA

The games continue.

----------


## smithers

do you not mean all media goes unnoticed by many readers.

great conspiracy links you provide, the media never makes money from false allegations or stories that later come out to be with any substance.

makes for a great movie one day, you should write a movie script Trickzta, may be better way for you to get your message across to those you are trying to reach.

----------

Trickzta (06-Sep-16)

----------


## Trickzta

smithers here is the opening scene in the movie. Enjoy it. Should satisfy your appetite for conspiracies to bash without validation, verification or debunking of the original post's claims. You don't even validate your own vague dismissals of said posts.

http://www.dailymaverick.co.za/artic.../#.V82HesIBuBY

I have books about Lonrho now called Lonmin and their employing of Intelligence agents and the dirty deeds they did and continue to do in Africa.

Let's not forget that at present almost 80% of the world's known PGM reserves (Platinum Group Metals) are to be found in our country. This info I read on Lonmin's own official website (the one with the London home address). However it is well documented on various other sites.

It's this treasure that makes S. A. an obvious target for ANY World Power with expansion policies. It's this treasure that makes Pretoria the spy capital of the world. It's this treasure that makes us a Target for so many Empire Building Nations. 

Think about it. That's all I'm asking. Think about it.

----------


## smithers

> It's this treasure that makes Pretoria the spy capital of the world.


Depending on what google provides as results Vienna is known as the spy capital and still to this day a playground for spies. SAfrica being a spy capital is frankly laughable, the posts have no evidence other than reports and accusations. Anyone can create a story, stating that this person or that person is / was a spy, is / was involved, is / was linked to other individuals does not factually mean that there is truth to the story.

For one thing, conspiracy theories they're often uselessly vague. You can say "The government does things we don't know about," and then virtually anything can come out in the news and you can claim to have been right. For another thing, the world is full of real criminal conspiracies, I can always point to any one of them and claim "Hey, this is a conspiracy theory that was proven true." So I have a simple pair of requirements that a conspiracy theory must adhere and follow in order to be considered the type of conspiracy theory that we're actually talking about when we use the term.

First, it must be specific enough to be falsifiable. This is the fundamental requirement that every scientific theory must comply with to be considered valid. By way of example, compare a vague version of the chemical trails conspiracy theory to a specific disprovable claim. You can't just say "Some airplanes spray some unknown chemical." That's so vague that you could claim you were proven correct the next time a crop duster sprays a field. But if you say "South African  Airlines tail number SA895ZA is equipped to spray Neurotoxin gas, and that one right there is spraying it right now," then that's a claim that can be disproven with a single inspection. You make a claim that specific, you're proven right, I'll stand behind you 100%.

Second, it must be known to the conspiracy theorist before it's discovered by the media or law enforcement. Simply repeating what someone else's proper investigation has led them to does not constitute developing a theory. Woodward and Bernstein did an intense investigation and put together evidence bit by bit until they had the whole story of the Watergate scandal; at no point did they sit back in their chairs, propose an elaborate conspiracy, then watch as every detail unfolded exactly as they predicted. If you want to impress me with your conspiracy theory, you have to discover it (in detail) before other investigators piece together the proof and make it public for you. Otherwise you're just claiming credit for reading the newspaper.

I end with : In some circumstances it can be safely assumed that if a certain event had occurred, evidence of it could be discovered by qualified investigators. In such circumstances it is perfectly reasonable to take the absence of proof of its occurrence as positive proof of its non-occurrence. The "true believers" in the conspiracy theory often do not accept even the simplest refutations of the basic claims of evidence. 

So in short there two sides to the fence, the believer, who i think are nut jobs, creating more discourse than actual helpfulness. Then the other i just get on with my life dude. Which one are you?

----------

Trickzta (12-Sep-16)

----------


## HR Solutions

> It's this treasure that makes Pretoria the spy capital of the world


I can tell you straight out - that is the biggest load of crap out.  And yes I do know what I'm talking about.

----------

Trickzta (12-Sep-16)

----------


## Trickzta

Some airplanes spray some unknown chemical.

----------


## Dave A

:Rofl: 

Seems Trickzta's game isn't played by smithers' rules.

----------

Trickzta (14-Sep-16)

----------


## smithers

there are no rules when it comes to hoaxes aka conspiracy theory hogwash.

apparently your body excretes unknown chemicals, omg we are being overun by aliens or are aliens.

latest conspiracy on the internet

----------


## Trickzta

N


> I can tell you straight out - that is the biggest load of crap out.  And yes I do know what I'm talking about.


What are you talking about?

----------


## HR Solutions

> What are you talking about?


I think it is self explanatory - Pretoria is NOT the spy capital of the world ........... as you have stated ! ....... Or have you forgotten your conspiracy theories already ?

----------


## smithers

Pretoria maybe a crime hot spot full of political despots but Spy capital it is not.

----------

Trickzta (14-Sep-16)

----------


## Trickzta

A long read I know, it's in reply to the spycatchers and spywatchers that responded to my opinion of the Spy Capital of the world. I'm relying on memory but the basics are sound. 

This is my opinion about spy capitals involving active duty spies. The days leading up to the Marikana Massacre brought an influx of active agents to Pta.

When it comes to determining spy capitals and the like there are certain factors that play a role. Some of these include; definitions or classification of spy, agent, diplomat; the nature of political relationships between powers, states and/or governments: the purpose of the "agents" deployment to said city; the criteria used to base the comparisons on when declaring which city is the "Capital".

Overt and covert operatives are another consideration when making comparisons. 

Vienna and Russians. Sounds like old time fast foods. While Vienna has the historical title of being the "Spy Capital" or spy playground of the world it relies on numbers to maintain this "title".

Austria and Vienna will always be a strategic centre for spies to party in. It is here that the East meets the West and the North meets the South making Vienna a prime spy destination.

Up to 500 Russian spies are/were stationed there but mostly to monitor Chechen lrefugees. In pure numerical terms Vienna is a finalist for the title of "Spy Capital" of the world.

Perhaps there were never 500 spies in Pretoria on one single day. Perhaps it's not numbers that made Pretoria the Spy Capital for a short time. In the real world the spy capital is in a state of constant flux, that is; it changes as the global situation changes. 

That a Vienna Conference brought about the Vienna Protocols for Diplomatic Practices (or something like that) adds prestige to the City of Vienna, which incidently is the assassin's paradise as no investigation is raised when foreign agents assassinate foreign diplomats or citizens.

Vienna is the spy assassination capital. Movies have made Vienna a romantic spy centre in some famous films. 
There is however a dark side to the spy activity in Austria. It is a major hub of illegal weapons' trade, money laundering and I suspect drug smuggling too. This ensures that Vienna always has a large diplomatic population, including spies and agents, is in residence throughout the year.

Brussels and Geneva are head to head for the title of spy capital of Europe. Here we have two financial centres with large quantities of precious and semi-precious minerals and jewels. Brussels is also the EU Capital and Headquarters of NATO. The International Criminal Court sits in Brussels and tries African leaders for various crimes.

The spies are on active duty and not in playground mode. Vienna isn't even considered in this conversation. Any Capital in a major country has a fluctuating presence of active spies on an ongoing basis.

Agents are spies as well as being trained as saboteurs, assassins, provocoteurs(sic), experts in breaking and entering and other activities. A spy could be anyone with access to State Secrets, military secrets, business secrets etc.

An agent is more like James Bond, that is an agent is more hands on. Others may define agents differently, for example they may classify a messenger as an agent. Definition is tantamount.

When agents are aggressively activated against a foreign state the agents are usually top notch and well versed in their missions and objectives. They are deadly serious about their work and lethal in their carrying out of orders. They carry out their objectives with deadly intent. 

They pose as members of opposing organisations when provoking or instigating a conflict. They kill without remorse and often they work in tandem with "reporters" of Mainstream Media for added effect. Effect in this instance is pure propaganda. 

Another of their dirty tactics is carried out when two opposing factions gather peacefully at different locations at the same time. They use snipers to fire at both groups in such a fashion that each faction blames the other for firing first or "starting" the violence which quickly escalates into war or mayhem.

Pathologists in the Ukraine claimed that the first casualties on both sides were shot up by the same rifles and ammunition. The "Third Force" or "Fifth Column" are names used to define these unknown agents that manufacture wars or faction fights.

Active spies or agents and their activities could be a determining factor when gauging which City is the spy capital of the world. Obviously the Capital City would change from time to time depending on the criteria used to determine said Capital.

Using agents subversive activity as a yardstick would have Pretoria as the Spy Capital at some stage in the days leading up to Marikana and for some time after the planned massacre of oppressed workers.

The distinction between playing fields and killing fields is what seperates the 'known' Capital and the centre of 'field operations' which is the real Capital in terms of actual "agent" activity.

That being said most Google results offer Vienna as the spy capital of the world. This suits their masters or partners the CIA, as it limits the exposure of their agents and their agendas on the internet. Besides no respectable Intelligence Agency wants to be in a situation whereby their operatives are numbered or monitored in foreign countries.

Today the Capital Cities of Europe are where the most activity is taking place. Paris, Brussels and Geneva are a hive of spy activity. Vienna has the numbers and is still the "play ground" of the spy world. The Ukraine is brimfull of active agents from many different countries and it's not an easy task to count them. 

Known spies can be totalled but sleepers and newbies are an unknown, double agents add to the difficulty in counting spies. 

It's all in the definition and Google is a CIA asset.

----------


## HR Solutions

Too long to read ........ sorry ....... short attention span........ I get bored after the first line if I suspect the writing is rubbish.  I find it a lot from our media at the moment .

----------

Trickzta (14-Sep-16)

----------


## Trickzta

HR and smithers what is your definition of a spy capital? Let's start there before moving on. Puts us on the "same page" so to speak.

----------


## HR Solutions

Not really interested and basically who cares ?

----------

Trickzta (18-Oct-16)

----------


## smithers

after a laborious, painfull eye watering read of your "post" i just cannot stop laughing. The articles out there on Google CANNOT be trusted no matter what you state to be a source.. To many people exist on the Internet with a single objective of making a story no matter the truth or dishonesty that it brings, because you can be anonymous. Any person can link any Government to any atrocity without any truth to any of the stories.

Having had some first hand experience in what you call spying and what it entails,(as i am in the broad based Security arena) i can tell you that all governments know exactly who a spy is and where the reside in that country. Not all spies are trained in what you call sabotage or assassinations, that is a what one would call a specialist and would not be a government mainstream suit wearing individual. What you are actually referring to is the Black Operations such as the SEAL teams, SAS, GSG9, Sayeret Matkal etc etc.

I do not believe that South Africa has any skill sets left that would put us in any of the worlds playing fields of Spying. If spies do exist here, they would be of the Russian, Old Eastern block territories possibly involved with the ANC as we all know the Russians trained the Mk soldiers in Angola and via Cuban resourcing, they supported and funded many of the now SA Government ministers and President that sit fat and pretty up north.

I doubt you and I would ever be on the same page, but your writings are entertaining and being somewhat vague, but then that is what a conspiracy theory is = vague to the point of nauseating drivel. You should maybe look at the Catholic church being behind so many of the atrocities of the world and there involvement in supporting the deaths of may African people

----------

Trickzta (18-Oct-16)

----------


## HR Solutions

> vague to the point of nauseating drivel


You hit the nail on the head

----------

Trickzta (18-Oct-16)

----------


## smithers

> You hit the nail on the head



Give that man a case of Bells

----------

Trickzta (18-Oct-16)

----------


## HR Solutions

I think that this forum was started by the CIA, or was it the KGB ............... no sorry it was Mossad  ..... you see ...... they approached Dave way back at the end of the cold war and asked him to be a sleeper amongst us and trap us all into becoming semi agents by participating in the forum.  A pm or message will activate us to become full spies ..... but Dave doesn't want to do that because he then won't have the power any more .... and if you live in Pretoria you are a proper spy.  Those of us that live in Gauteng or Mphumalanga still have to pass the spy test and our activation button is not as sensitive as the Pretoria guys.  I am just waiting for that message one day ........

PS.  This is not a copy paste

----------

Trickzta (18-Oct-16)

----------


## smithers

genuine spy test, seriaasly

http://school4spies.com/missions/spy-quiz/

----------

Trickzta (18-Oct-16)

----------


## Trickzta

These guys spied on, infiltrated and filmed a criminal group working for a criminal group called The Clinton Cabal.

They use the mentally ill (their words), the homeless and hungry, criminals and ex-convicts and other choice people to do what they call bird-dogging.

It's not an old post but maybe some have seen it already. It's posted by the Project Veritas Action group. Hope it's not been taken down.

https://youtube/5luJGHulkzY this is an example of how the rigging the reality and plucking the public looks like. It's trending in Europe and in the UK. 

The Media is Powerful or at least controlling the Media translates to Power.

Not for amateur spies. 

I guess there's at least one government that never knew about this spy ring. Now they even have an address.

There are Private Companies and some State Agencies that are involved in black ops and psy-ops. Not the crack Military Anti-terrorist quick response units. 

However small squads but usually individuals from these Military Units could be tapped to join an agency secretly. They are then used to carry out illegal missions for Intelligence Agencies.

The City of London, the Vatican and the District of Columbia are all complicit in the killing of people in Africa and elsewhere. 

smithers you should maybe look at the Pilgrim Society those whose wealth and power are behind most of the deception, distraction and destruction on this planet.

It's not easy to find information about them but there is some to be found. Coming from a hands on broad security background you should have no problem in getting the dirt on them. 

Keep us informed please and good luck.

And then check Agent Zigzag out. The Government never knew about this spy at the time

----------


## Trickzta

https://youtu.be/5IuJGHuIkzY this is/was the url. Try their site www.projectveritasaction.com maybe it's still up? 2.5 million views in less than a day!

----------


## Trickzta

The story begins in Harvard and ends in South Africa. A CIA agent part of a team working South Africa tasked to invest (read launder) $120 billion in South Africa... to buy up mining property. All that money and all those spies with their eyes on our minerals and their fingerprints on Marikana. 

These 'contractors' would be willing to kill (or hire others to kill) miners, union members or policemen and then with media collusion lay the blame on innocent (of murder) parties. Stir it up so to speak. And yes, the UK and Israeli Intelligence Agencies were/are involved too.

L-3 MPRI a division of a major U. S. defense contractor (L3 Communications)...  is one of the companies supplying the black ops mercenaries in use today. These companies have a habit of changing their names after being exposed as the perpetrators of unsavioury deeds.
http://www.veteranstoday.com/2012/11...uban-mistress/


Will South Africans listen? I doubt it.

Oh well as you'll see I'm not the only one noticing the threat that we are facing. The part about SASOL wasn't a complete surprise to me neither was the bit about UNITA. It may surprise you though. We're in for a rough ride.

http://www.veteranstoday.com/2016/10...l-instability/

Who was Nicholas Elliot? (Bonus question)

Here's a bonus read about the NWO. Notice the use of 'outsourced' private mercenaries in the wars and the charming activities they engage in.

http://www.veteranstoday.com/2016/09...tional-nation/

----------


## HR Solutions

sure .......

----------

Trickzta (22-Oct-16)

----------


## Trickzta

Final answer? Or you can use your last lifeline and phone a friend.

----------


## smithers

it was fairly easy to find information on the Pilgrim Society, and was not even very interesting let alone any value.

Eddie Chapman aka Agent Zigzag, is old news as was WW2, and was / is the only double agent to get a pardon for his spying. But as i said before i do not buy into the whole NWO. I believe it to be scare tactics by people that do not have much to do but drum up and create rhetoric, half truths and misinformation gleemed from some document that has passed hands and been modified to hopefully to create and garner support for what many misaligned people in the world believe to be a truth or have some part of truth. It makes great what if reading and is at best quite nauseatingly fictional writings.

----------


## HR Solutions

> Final answer? Or you can use your last lifeline and phone a friend.



This type of crap doesn't deserve any thing else .........

----------


## Trickzta

> This type of crap doesn't deserve any thing else .........


Lol you're right. Seeing as you are always buzzing around this type of crap doesn't that make you a type of "blue asked fly"?

----------


## Trickzta

smithers you disappoint me with your lack of spy skills. Didn't you notice that all almost all the google links were about one and the same article? It's meant to appear boring and not interesting for good reasons.

Would you like an indepth account of the Society formed months after the death of Rhodes in 1902? 

It's yours for the asking. Meanwhile you've most likely seen me making wild claims about cell phone hacking and social media being used as a tool. I've said that the student unrest was allowed to continue* to enable the capture of their cell and other data for use later on. 
*Not the only reason.

The data capturing that I've spoken about would be done by a device called a grabber. Meet the grabber.

http://www.dailymaverick.co.za/artic...7#.WBNbmRCxXs0

----------


## HR Solutions

Trickzta you are the last one to talk about spy skills .......... of which you have absolutely none !!

----------


## smithers

all links on the web would be linked to an original article having been written somewhere by someone. Just because a article or blog, let alone wikipedia (such nonsense) can only be relied upon by people to add there information on what they think is the truth does not make it the truth. if one second Trickzta that you think that the The Round table Group is really of any importance, you really are in the dark. The whole idea of conspiracy theories is to garner support of non-fiction, biased rhetoric being spun out then swallowed up by people that do not live in the real world. A lost soul searching for a place will believe anything if the message being carried is what they believe to be the truth.
I have no spy skills, never interested me in what i did years ago. James Bond is a fictional character that does not really reflect what you think spying is all about, it is in fact anyone and everyones game, especially the so called journalists and print companies. Selling lies and misinformation is what sells, aside from porn of course.

anyhow enjoy the wasted time on NWO we all need a hobby.

----------

Trickzta (31-Oct-16)

----------

